# [ST] Bitcoin Price Update: OVER $2,200!



## xioros

Just said it to a friend. I'm starting to regret selling my 50 BTC at ~€20 a couple of years back









On the other hand, if it crashed to zero, I wouldn't have had my grand


----------



## aweir

Bitcoin is funding the ransomware industry.


----------



## xzamples

i lost my bitcoin wallet, i had like $1 usd in there


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> Bitcoin is funding the ransomware industry.


That's like saying cash is funding hitmen and mass murdering drug cartels.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's like saying cash is funding hitmen and mass murdering drug cartels.


Cash does that too.


----------



## Bloodcore

Still hate myself for selling my 34-35 bitcoins after the first price jump from 5-7$ to 14-15$.
This new update doesn't help me at all.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> Still hate myself for selling my 34-35 bitcoins after the first price jump from 5-7$ to 14-15$.
> This new update doesn't help me at all.


On the contrary, this is just the beginning for Bitcoin. You haven't missed the boat yet.

It's going to hit $10,000 within a year or two.

Picking up some now is one best decisions you can make.

Unless you hate money that is.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's like saying cash is funding hitmen and mass murdering drug cartels.
> 
> 
> 
> Cash does that too.
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting I should bring a goat to the supermarket and trade if for some bread? Or maybe I should start using cocaine as a currency?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Eth is where the money is at. Mined 80 last year. They where worth $7. Now they are $177 and going up. God Bless AMD GPUs.


----------



## HITTI

I had at todays price $714960.4739848 run through my wallet.

https://blockchain.info/address/12NcNYb2oEh6ANo95AakEjPqQdgbcxh4m9


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I had at todays price $714960.4739848 run through my wallet.
> 
> https://blockchain.info/address/12NcNYb2oEh6ANo95AakEjPqQdgbcxh4m9


If you did not sell them lol.


----------



## ku4eto

XMR (Monero) also experienced huge jump. Below 10$ in December, below 2$ in August. Now is over 30$. I think we will see in 2 months 45$.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> XMR (Monero) also experienced huge jump. Below 10$ in December, below 2$ in August. Now is over 30$. I think we will see in 2 months 45$.


Well it depends what you can mine at profit. Right now its ETH + SC or ZEC.


----------



## xioros

Aren't all the non-BTC crypto-currencies mostly pump-n-dump?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Aren't all the non-BTC crypto-currencies mostly pump-n-dump?


No. But there is always Dark Coin...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Aren't all the non-BTC crypto-currencies mostly pump-n-dump?


Not at all. Etherium has established itself as a strong contender to BTC. I would not be surprised if ETH overtakes BTC as the more secure coin.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Aren't all the non-BTC crypto-currencies mostly pump-n-dump?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Etherium has established itself as a strong contender to BTC. I would not be surprised if ETH overtakes BTC as the more secure coin.
Click to expand...

Quick link to where I can read up on the differences?
Edit: google is my friend


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you did not sell them lol.


Yes, bought mining equipment, bought PC parts, bought gridseeds and a fury, paid back loans with interest, bought other goodies etc.

How much I failed!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

All I know is that as BTC gets higher other Coins get higher too. Not exactly sure of the reasons but it always happens.

@HITTI

I have learned that you lose nothing by holding these days unless you need the money for something that i required to continue a normal life. Had 145 ETH but sold most during the mining time.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

So is it too late for someone who has not already gotten into crypto currencies to get into them?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> So is it too late for someone who has not already gotten into crypto currencies to get into them?


No, investing in Bitcoin now is still a good idea.

It's getting mass adoption all over the world at an insane rate.

Its a snowball effect and it's just starting to kick in.

Hop in.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Do we buy or do we mine?


----------



## Creator

Japan recognized Bitcoin as an official currency, so it's basically 100% legal for all sorts of use there. Their economy is huge, and pretty much that news kicked off this rally. I believe South Korea may the be the same, or in a similar boat as Japan, but I'm not sure.

If the US were to do the same, we'd see exchanges popping up, ETFs, investment indexes, IRA options, stores accepting it everywhere. That's how YUGE the situation is in Japan.

Remember that in 2013 it was all China, but it was gray market there. Lots of fake volume, fake news, etc. And the Mt. Gox fall out. We're talking about countries 100% legitimizing it now, regulated exchanges with that are insured, etc.

And just to put things further into perspective, the Bitcoin total market cap is around $33 billion now. Tech giants are usually worth around $500 billion.

Bitcoin is now in a new FOMO phase that just got started.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Do we buy or do we mine?


Not sure about buying BTC but buying other Coins is feasible and than converting to BTC for long term. BTC has gone up since last year about 2.25x but ETH has cone up 2x on top of that at 4.5x. It is much harder to go from $1000 to $2000 than $40 to $170.


----------



## frickfrock999

For those that are still scared of jumping into Bitcoin thinking it won't go higher, here's some context.

This thread was *BEFORE* it had any mass adoption and mainstream awareness.

Bitcoin hitting $1,000 years ago.

Here were some of the comments.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Jesus Christ. I wish I would have bought some last year when I was thinking about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> It makes me sick to my stomach, literally could have retired if I sat on all the bitcoins I've mined.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> Did you guys just hear that?
> 
> That was me kicking myself for stopping mining about 3 months ago. If I had continued with even one of my systems on a conservative estimate I'd have generated 4-5 BTC. Which, while a small figure, would have been a nice paycheck.
> 
> I has a massive sad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twinnuke*
> 
> This whole thing is a fluke and a complete and total scam.


They could have made the easy choice to change their lives for the better but they didn't.

The good life was right in front of them and they said no.

You now have the same chance.
*
Don't wait. Make your fortune and buy Bitcoins.*


----------



## svenge

The real question is if one can use bitcoins to buy tulip bulbs or not. I've heard that's where the _real_ money is...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I still have ~0.2 BTC on an exchange somewhere. Apparently it's now worth about $450 lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I still have ~0.2 BTC on an exchange somewhere. Apparently it's now worth about $450 lol.


Nice and easy new GPU upgrade by the time Vega is out.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nice and easy new GPU upgrade by the time Vega is out.


Yeah, I'm planning to get either the FE or the top end Vega if it is priced well. The local retailer has pretty low prices and he accepts BTC as payment. Almost bought a 1080 Ti in March. Glad I didn't.

Also, apparently I forgot to sell my LTC on yet another exchange. I have about 13 but I can't withdraw for some reason...


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I'm planning to get either the FE or the top end Vega if it is priced well. The local retailer has pretty low prices and he accepts BTC as payment. Almost bought a 1080 Ti in March. Glad I didn't.
> 
> Also, apparently I forgot to sell my LTC on yet another exchange. I have about 13 but I can't withdraw for some reason...


BTER?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> BTER?


Yes, never had problems with them before but now I kind of regret that I didn't migrate everything to Poloniex in 2014...


----------



## note235

yeah is there any that are worth mining?
it's been 2 years I last built my DIY miner rigs with milk crates


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yes, never had problems with them before but now I kind of regret that I didn't migrate everything to Poloniex in 2014...


Same here, I logged back in after 2 years time and found I had $100 in BTC there but I can't withdraw.


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Eth is where the money is at. Mined 80 last year. They where worth $7. Now they are $177 and going up. God Bless AMD GPUs.


Gosh darn it. I almost bought 10 for 12$ a piece awhile back.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Same here, I logged back in after 2 years time and found I had $100 in BTC there but I can't withdraw.


Yeah, I freaked out a bit when I saw something written in Chinese with a passport image above it. Apparently you can trade for ETH, XMR or some other stable coin and withdraw that. Problem is that bter prices are insane so you're bound to make a loss...


----------



## edgeofblade

It all makes me wonder how viable BTC is vs how much of it comes down to the acolytes propping it up like a ponzi scheme. And that's to say nothing of the recent corporate rush on BTC to hedge against ransomware.

One could have had economic moral reasons for getting into BTC and other crypto-currencies, but I'm seeing more reasons not to legitimize it further. I'm sure at least one maladjusted person in earshot wishes they were running the ransomware game right now.

...and no, all this talk of "Bringing Down the System™" and "It is as I FORETOLD" and "I'm sure you're wondering why we have to have our mining club meetings in a Faraday cage" is not exactly winning me over.

If I really wanted to make money in mining... I'd sell you mining equipment. It's a much more stable bet.


----------



## Axon14

I was about to pull the trigger on 100 bit coins for like $60 waaaaayy back in 2010 or something. Got nervous about it and didn't. Egg on my face.


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on 100 bit coins for like $60 waaaaayy back in 2010 or something. Got nervous about it and didn't. Egg on my face.


Said everyone ever. I wish I could go back in time and slap myself.


----------



## tweezlednutball

I think Money $$$ has a future.


----------



## Iceman2733

You guys are killing me I have never wanted to mine but not it has me wanting to put my rig to some use and mine something... Time to get to reading and figuring it all out


----------



## aHumanBeing

I bought like $250 worth of a bit coin last night and $500 ETH. But it's money I can afford to lose, I guess it's better this than wasting it on car parts. I tried to get in on ETH the end of last week but my coinbase account hadn't verified yet





















I could have gotten in at like $70 something.

I plan on buying a purple Rolls Royce with all my monies


----------



## MerkageTurk

So is it worth mining?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's way better to do day trading.


----------



## Iceman2733

Ok guys is there any software that can be ran to mine with instead of a bunch of commands I don't want to have to mess with that every time I setup my PC to mine.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i still kick myself for selling as i mined back in the early days i made between 5-10k in coins if not more but they were cheap back then lol if i had them now id be a rich beyond my dreams lol.


----------



## wishwashy1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Ok guys is there any software that can be ran to mine with instead of a bunch of commands I don't want to have to mess with that every time I setup my PC to mine.


sorry, but it's not worth mining unless you have a warehouse full of Asics to mine them.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishwashy1987*
> 
> sorry, but it's not worth mining unless you have a warehouse full of Asics to mine them.


I don't want to mine bitcoin I am looking at mining ETH, from what I have found out my 1080's will work decent


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It's way better to do day trading.


Sure, if you already have a good amount of money.


----------



## WhiteCrane

You mean that in an age when all stock indexes are considered overvalued, cash found it's way into an unstable but appreciating cryptocurrency? Surely you gest...


----------



## LTC

I made 2-3 bitcoins a day with my 6950 back in 2011, I made around 100 bitcoins before selling them for 2USD... I hate myself...


----------



## sargatanas

I still remember when bitcoin was banned on this forum. Truth passes in 3 stages was true I guess... Anyway bought like a dozen when it was 200-300 dollars a piece, was to be my rig upgrade budget, but I could never justify the locked multi and slight ipc gain on a dual lga 2011, bought bitcoins with it instead. Still getting this ponzi and tulip lectures with my friends when bitcoin comes into discussion getting sick of it really, yet they bet like crazy when lottery prizes hit high numbers. I just tell them to get atleast 1 bitcoin you have better chances of making a fortune than wasting your money on the lottery.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargatanas*
> 
> I still remember when bitcoin was banned on this forum. Truth passes in 3 stages was true I guess... Anyway bought like a dozen when it was 200-300 dollars a piece, was to be my rig upgrade budget, but I could never justify the locked multi and slight ipc gain on a dual lga 2011, bought bitcoins with it instead. Still getting this ponzi and tulip lectures with my friends when bitcoin comes into discussion getting sick of it really, yet they bet like crazy when lottery prizes hit high numbers. I just tell them to get atleast 1 bitcoin you have better chances of making a fortune than wasting your money on the lottery.


I feel bad for not let my friend buy Eth at $16 but knowing him he would have sold them right away as soon as the price would have hit $30. There is no point on buying BTC now. Holding BTC does not net much money these days.


----------



## hokk

I bought years ago and sold about a year ago i'm still happy with my profit

i'm pretty much set for life now thanks to bitcoin.


----------



## sargatanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I feel bad for not let my friend buy Eth at $16 but knowing him he would have sold them right away as soon as the price would have hit $30. There is no point on buying BTC now. Holding BTC does not net much money these days.


Well only time would tell it can go to 100k a coin or maybe 0 no one knows. It's just a choice to be the guy that says "dang, wish I bought at least a couple of bitcoin i would be filthy rich by now" or the guy that says "I could have sold everything at 2k could have made a few grand now it's worthless."


----------



## Darkpriest667

In Austin Texas, one of the most techcentric places in the United States, I have not one time seen someone pay for anything in bitcoin.

On the other hand, on the Darkweb, that's the only currency that's accepted.

You guys keep speculating on cryptocommodities (It's not a currency and we can argue about what constitutes a currency) and I'll keep speculating on the market. I'm glad so many of you got filthy frigging rich off of it, but many more people will lose their asses if it crashes, or worse, have lost their asses buying machines to mine it because only people (CHINA) with huge asic warehouses are mining anything.

READ: The price is being driven up because the Chinese are running massive asic warehouses. Those warehouses are making the coins harder to mine and thus driving the price up ;-) source


----------



## t1337dude

I don't know why I didn't invest a long time ago. I've always been certain that this is something that would only gain value in the long run (despite short-term up's and down's). I see a lot of doubter's and naysayers but all I see is BTC rising.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I don't know why I didn't invest a long time ago. I've always been certain that this is something that would only gain value in the long run (despite short-term up's and down's). I see a lot of doubter's and naysayers but all I see is BTC rising.


Well I mined ETH last April making about $700 a Month with 2 x 290X and 2 x 7970. Next Month that was $500 and by July it was $200. It was getting hot and was not worth it. I stopped mining when I made ~ 0.7 ETH a day ($7 per ETH back then). You basically have to mine hoping it will increase in price not what you make at the moment. Winter is the best time to do it as you can use the heating of the PCs instead of central heating. In summer it gets tricky trying to decimate 4-5KW of heat.


----------



## ACallander

Man wish I still had my Coinbase wallet before they got hacked. I think I had about 150-200ish.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I'll add in a Captain Hindsight moment as well. I wish OCN would have allowed discussion of Bitcoin at its inception, as I probably would have dabbled in it, and may have stored up a few to have actually sold at huge amounts


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> For those that are still scared of jumping into Bitcoin thinking it won't go higher, here's some context.
> 
> This thread was *BEFORE* it had any mass adoption and mainstream awareness.
> 
> Bitcoin hitting $1,000 years ago.
> 
> Here were some of the comments.
> 
> They could have made the easy choice to change their lives for the better but they didn't.
> 
> The good life was right in front of them and they said no.
> 
> You now have the same chance.
> *
> Don't wait. Make your fortune and buy Bitcoins.*


It's funny that you quoted me and just assumed that I didn't ever invest. You also forget to mention that BTC dropped all the way to $233 shortly after the first run to $1000. You also forgot to mention that bitcoins dominance is now below 50% for the first time ever. You also forget to mention how the bitcoin community is effectively split and if they don't come together they're going to continue to have scaling issues. That coupled with the fees and the long transaction times (isn't this what bitcoin was supposed to help combat?) makes it look like it's not doing very well.

I've actually chosen to invest in Ethereum because it's fundamentally a better coin. It can do everything bitcoin can do and then some. There isn't any propaganda against bitcoin. It's the bitcoin community itself that is absolutely toxic. Demonizing every alt coin and saying they're all useless.

Thanks though. It's easy to make these claims in hindsight because you were correct but telling people it's not too late is a lofty claim. BTC could crash and burn tomorrow. Ethereum is not immune to this either. Cryptocurrency is still in it's infancy and it's more of a gamble than an investment at this stage.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> It's funny that you quoted me and just assumed that I didn't ever invest. You also forget to mention that BTC dropped all the way to $233 shortly after the first run to $1000. You also forgot to mention that bitcoins dominance is now below 50% for the first time ever. You also forget to mention how the bitcoin community is effectively split and if they don't come together they're going to continue to have scaling issues. That coupled with the fees and the long transaction times (isn't this what bitcoin was supposed to help combat?) makes it look like it's not doing very well.
> 
> I've actually chosen to invest in Ethereum because it's fundamentally a better coin. It can do everything bitcoin can do and then some. There isn't any propaganda against bitcoin. It's the bitcoin community itself that is absolutely toxic. Demonizing every alt coin and saying they're all useless.
> 
> Thanks though. It's easy to make these claims in hindsight because you were correct but telling people it's not too late is a lofty claim. BTC could crash and burn tomorrow. Ethereum is not immune to this either. Cryptocurrency is still in it's infancy and it's more of a gamble than an investment at this stage.


Yeah ETH is by the better coin. Right now its almost 50% of the Market Cap of BTC.


----------



## rudyae86

My friend and I were talking about it the other day how bitcoin kind of went quiet after that last spike in value back in 2014 (or 2013?). We were like, well we could have bough some and just keep it for later on......

Well, now we regret not doing it a while ago


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> My friend and I were talking about it the other day how bitcoin kind of went quiet after that last spike in value back in 2014 (or 2013?). We were like, well we could have bough some and just keep it for later on......
> 
> Well, now we regret not doing it a while ago


Was Late 2013. In 2015 it was as low as $250. Last year it hit $1000 and now it hit $2.2K. Most of the reason was because it became 2x harder to mine in Jun 2016.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> The real question is if one can use bitcoins to buy tulip bulbs or not. I've heard that's where the _real_ money is...


Sure. But it's only worth it if you don't have any ground to plant them in.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> READ: The price is being driven up because the Chinese are running massive asic warehouses. Those warehouses are making the coins harder to mine and thus driving the price up ;-) source


This, individual mining died out years ago. bitcoin price tends to fluctuate wildly even if they're backed by cash, moreso than any fiat currency with govt backing.


----------



## starliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> People who do not want the established system to be shaken.


So there is a direct correlation to how much money you invest in mining equipment and spend on power to the output of bitcoins. So how is BTC not going to just shift the establishment from the non tech savvy billionaires, to the tech savvy billionaires? (aka Chinese with money)

I don't see anything changing in the long run, except for the small % of people who get in on the ground floor. But that is the way with any investments...


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I freaked out a bit when I saw something written in Chinese with a passport image above it. Apparently you can trade for ETH, XMR or some other stable coin and withdraw that. Problem is that bter prices are insane so you're bound to make a loss...


Can confirm, I took a 20% hit converting to ETH (based on BTER's insane values) and getting my coin out.


----------



## HMBR

first I heard of bitcoin was mid 2011, I thought it was not something that would last, I had a card capable of mining but didn't do it, how wrong I was...

when the thing kept growing I think mid 2013 I finally let my 5850 mine for a few weeks and it made 0.27btc, but I gave up on it...

I think I still have the wallet file saved somewhere, funny to think it could actually be worth a decent amount...

pretty amazing how the whole thing progressed.


----------



## maltamonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> No, investing in Bitcoin now is still a good idea.
> 
> It's getting mass adoption all over the world at an insane rate.
> 
> Its a snowball effect and it's just starting to kick in.
> 
> Hop in.


This is what will lead to countries banning them and causing a catastrophic collapse in prices. The reason they haven't been banned yet is that they haven't become that disruptive yet. If they do, they surely will collapse as measures are put in place to slow the disruption.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i remember years ago when i still lived with family i wanted to setup a farm to mine these and was laughed at... damnit family...


----------



## Seeing Red

I hodled all coins I mined back in 2014. Granted it was less than 6 months, but I still have the mining rigs. My dogecoins are actually worth something now lol.

I would like to get back into mining but where I live now electricity is 21 cents/kWH and I would likely invest in more efficient GPUs. Still profitable, but more of a hobby than a source of income. I think every miner thinks about starting a mining company at some point.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Just said it to a friend. I'm starting to regret selling my 50 BTC at ~€20 a couple of years back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, if it crashed to zero, I wouldn't have had my grand


Hahha i like the way you think.

I try to comfort myself by saying pretty much everyone is in the same boat. Haven't heard any stories of someone digging up a bitcoin wallet and cashing out big, only stories of people losing millions of dollars worth due to hard drive failures or throwing out old computers!

Made a thread (if anyone is interested) to get an idea what kind of hits people have taken so we can not feel alone in our lost potential gains.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1630891/bitcoin-sales#post_26113273

Could be fun to come up with an overall number for OCN, how much we collectively lost by selling early


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> On the contrary, this is just the beginning for Bitcoin. You haven't missed the boat yet.
> 
> It's going to hit $10,000 within a year or two.
> 
> Picking up some now is one best decisions you can make.
> 
> Unless you hate money that is.


Maybe but not at 2000$. Too pricy of an investment gambling.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Are you suggesting I should bring a goat to the supermarket and trade if for some bread? Or maybe I should start using cocaine as a currency?


No, it's another example of why you should have already recognized the obvious troll in the room.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> It's funny that you quoted me and just assumed that I didn't ever invest. *You also forget to mention that BTC dropped all the way to $233 shortly after the first run to $1000.* You also forgot to mention that bitcoins dominance is now below 50% for the first time ever. You also forget to mention how the bitcoin community is effectively split and if they don't come together they're going to continue to have scaling issues. That coupled with the fees and the long transaction times (isn't this what bitcoin was supposed to help combat?) makes it look like it's not doing very well.
> 
> I've actually chosen to invest in Ethereum because it's fundamentally a better coin. It can do everything bitcoin can do and then some. There isn't any propaganda against bitcoin. It's the bitcoin community itself that is absolutely toxic. Demonizing every alt coin and saying they're all useless.
> 
> Thanks though. It's easy to make these claims in hindsight because you were correct but telling people it's not too late is a lofty claim. BTC could crash and burn tomorrow. Ethereum is not immune to this either. Cryptocurrency is still in it's infancy and it's more of a gamble than an investment at this stage.


Thought I was the only one who remembers this according to this topic.

Also, this might be an uneducated guess about BTC, but BTC isn't like cash what you can print. BTC will run out eventually. (ie. you can't mine for more) Then what? A quick google search brings up that people will keep the miners running on transaction fees, everyone keeps repeating the same stuff over and over with utter confidence. While the truth is, no one knows what will happen. As that time is 100 years away the BTC graze might be already long forgotten.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Thought I was the only one who remembers this according to this topic.


I know right? This type of thread actually pisses me off a good deal.. My originals quote in the thread he pulled it from was talking about how I wished I'd had bought some when I saw a guy mining BTC on the school computers at my college campus. Literally when it was less than a dollar. At that time I thought oh wow it's pretty cool but it's kind of useless. How were any of us supposed to know it would hit 1k in a couple of years?

I also dislike this because it's a gamble. In 2013 they screamed it was going to 10k and some lunatics even said it would go to 1 million. People that post this are trying to pump the market off the backs of people who probably shouldn't be playing in it anyways. I'd imagine the average user here is 25 and under. If you're financially stable and you can afford to invest then go ahead. You will likely see returns but you're not going to get rich. If you buy 1 BTC and it goes to 10k then you've made 8k. Great investment. No doubt about that but it's not life changing money anymore. Again, realistically how likely is it that BTC even gets there? Ethereum is a real challenger and no one with BTC wants to admit it. When you have Microsoft, IBM, Samsung, Toyota, and many many other well known names backing the Ethereum block chain it means something. If even a few of them developed for the public block chain it could be huge for the little guys.

If you're reading this and you're interested in investing then do it. Don't over extend yourself and hold your investments. Be smart. Invest in something you believe in. Don't think you'll become a millionaire just because you have some crypto.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I know right? This type of thread actually pisses me off a good deal.. My originals quote in the thread he pulled it from was talking about how I wished I'd had bought some when I saw a guy mining BTC on the school computers at my college campus. Literally when it was less than a dollar. At that time I thought oh wow it's pretty cool but it's kind of useless. How were any of us supposed to know it would hit 1k in a couple of years?
> 
> I also dislike this because it's a gamble. In 2013 they screamed it was going to 10k and some lunatics even said it would go to 1 million. People that post this are trying to pump the market off the backs of people who probably shouldn't be playing in it anyways. I'd imagine the average user here is 25 and under. If you're financially stable and you can afford to invest then go ahead. You will likely see returns but you're not going to get rich. If you buy 1 BTC and it goes to 10k then you've made 8k. Great investment. No doubt about that but it's not life changing money anymore. Again, realistically how likely is it that BTC even gets there? Ethereum is a real challenger and no one with BTC wants to admit it. When you have Microsoft, IBM, Samsung, Toyota, and many many other well known names backing the Ethereum block chain it means something. If even a few of them developed for the public block chain it could be huge for the little guys.
> 
> If you're reading this and you're interested in investing then do it. Don't over extend yourself and hold your investments. Be smart. Invest in something you believe in. Don't think you'll become a millionaire just because you have some crypto.


Well, some did get rich. If they started in the beginning with BTC. Right now at $2k, if you ask me I doubt it will go much further for a long time. It's just my guess of course. And I wouldn't even be surprised when it would go back down for a while again.


----------



## Bonkers

Oh yes, I was never saying they didn't get rich. I'm simply saying that unless you've got a lot of money to invest you're not going to make life changing money at this stage. Early adopters who believed in it from the get go made quite a pretty penny. Same thing with Ethereum. If you'd bought in from release you're probably a millionaire now. BTC may go up and it may go down. Literally no one knows. It's purely speculation.


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megaman_90*
> 
> Gosh darn it. I almost bought 10 for 12$ a piece awhile back.


Don't ever think this way. I had a 6970 back in 2011 when this whole thing started (Maybe a year before...don't clearly remember) and I mined for while, then deleted the whole thing thinking it was worthless.
I could have been a Millionaire if I kept mining and sold now.
*NOBODY* knew this would happen back when it started. Forget the past and think ahead


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Was Late 2013. In 2015 it was as low as $250. Last year it hit $1000 and now it hit $2.2K. Most of the reason was because it became 2x harder to mine in Jun 2016.


Funny thing is that many actually just buy bitcoin instead of mining it nowadays. I don't know much but once bitcoin was hard to mine, people went to alternatives which later they would convert them to bitcoin.

Interesting how it has progressed in so little time.


----------



## SwishaMane

I've been interested for years, even started a wallet YEARS ago, but pretty sure there was nothing in it. I need to figure out how to get involved in this again...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well I mined ETH last April making about $700 a Month with 2 x 290X and 2 x 7970. Next Month that was $500 and by July it was $200. It was getting hot and was not worth it. I stopped mining when I made ~ 0.7 ETH a day ($7 per ETH back then). You basically have to mine hoping it will increase in price not what you make at the moment. Winter is the best time to do it as you can use the heating of the PCs instead of central heating. In summer it gets tricky trying to decimate 4-5KW of heat.


Wasn't it just like in the old bitcoin days? I still remember how people were talking about it when it was like 2 dollars a pop

So the right strategy would be to mine it and keep it? (unless the system wouldn't allow? I've never mined this stuff before)


----------



## Sir Beregond

How does this even work? How do you buy bitcoin and how do you sell bitcoin?


----------



## Megaman_90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> How does this even work? How do you buy bitcoin and how do you sell bitcoin?


Coinbase is probably the easiest way honestly.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Oh yes, I was never saying they didn't get rich. I'm simply saying that unless you've got a lot of money to invest you're not going to make life changing money at this stage. Early adopters who believed in it from the get go made quite a pretty penny. Same thing with Ethereum. If you'd bought in from release you're probably a millionaire now. BTC may go up and it may go down. Literally no one knows. It's purely speculation.


Most who were early adopters sold as it rose. People tend to sell once an investment starts to make a difference in a daily lives. Whether it be a new gaming rig to enjoy games at 120fps, a fun new car to enjoy commuting to work, paying off an college education, putting down 20% on a new home, paying off or a mortgage, or retiring young. This includes Ethereum.

As much speculation at there is, there are good reasons for Bitcoin to rise. The number of users has increased something like 50x from 2013. And that was before countries like Japan started to recognize it as a currency.

What I never knew until recently, is that the S curve of mass adoption is actually the mean trend of a series of bubbles. And Bitcoin has yet to reach any defined inflection point, so assuming that adoption continues, there is still plenty of growth left. Again, it's market cap is not even a 10th of major tech companies. I do believe we will see a $10K Bitcoin within the next 10 years. But it's easy for me to assume this position because I have been involved since 2013. I don't need to sit here today debating whether or not I should be buying in at $2200.


----------



## budgetgamer120

If I want to get into mining... Which is best for starter and offer easy cash exchange?


----------



## doritos93

Ethereum is good, steady return and difficulty isn't shot through the roof
I use Claymore's dual miner, but I don't mine the second coin (forgot the name) unfortunately. Maybe I'll start. I don't agree with his dev fee mining, because it generates much, much more for him than I believe he is entitled to, but I haven't found a good alternative yet so.
Started mining burst thanks to another OCN member. Slower returns, but much less energy consumption


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Ethereum is good, steady return and difficulty isn't shot through the roof
> I use Claymore's dual miner, but I don't mine the second coin (forgot the name) unfortunately. Maybe I'll start. I don't agree with his dev fee mining, because it generates much, much more for him than I believe he is entitled to, but I haven't found a good alternative yet so.
> Started mining burst thanks to another OCN member. Slower returns, but much less energy consumption


Are these compatible with GPU?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Ethereum is good, steady return and difficulty isn't shot through the roof
> I use Claymore's dual miner, but I don't mine the second coin (forgot the name) unfortunately. Maybe I'll start. I don't agree with his dev fee mining, because it generates much, much more for him than I believe he is entitled to, but I haven't found a good alternative yet so.
> Started mining burst thanks to another OCN member. Slower returns, but much less energy consumption


The Dual Miner is a GPU killer. I am mining ETH + SC right now with Fury X.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Is auroracoin a bust?


----------



## Megaman_90

Is mining ETH still profitable at this point?


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Are these compatible with GPU?


Most coins are mined with CPU or GPU

Burst is the first I've seen that uses mainly disk space with a little CPU or GPU


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megaman_90*
> 
> Is mining ETH still profitable at this point?


Yes but most people these days do it with RX470 and RX480 because of power.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Most coins are mined with CPU or GPU
> 
> Burst is the first I've seen that uses mainly disk space with a little CPU or GPU


Seems like I'm late for the mining party. Oh well. Great you guys make money from it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

It is never to late to mine or to invest. My ETH was work $500 USD about 8 months back. Now its worth $10K. I did not buy any ETH. It was all mined. This way even if its worth 0 I lose nothing. I already payed for electricity and components cost.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It is never to late to mine or to invest. My ETH was work $500 USD about 8 months back. Now its worth $10K. I did not buy any ETH. It was all mined. This way even if its worth 0 I lose nothing. I already payed for electricity and components cost.


Nice turn over. Will try and get a rx 470 for that.

Using my FuryX will add too much heat to my surroundings.

Any tutorials on how to start on ETH?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Nice turn over. Will try and get a rx 470 for that.
> 
> Using my FuryX will add too much heat to my surroundings.
> 
> Any tutorials on how to start on ETH?


Just go to Nanopool. It will tell you how to mine it.


----------



## Megaman_90

I wanted to invest in ETH when It was 12$. But I'm dumb and didn't do it. Think its worth investing in some now?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megaman_90*
> 
> I wanted to invest in ETH when It was 12$. But I'm dumb and didn't do it. Think its worth investing in some now?


ETH is being adopted and spread even faster than Bitcoin is.

To be honest, it's probably the best bet if you want to see quick profit fast. At least faster than BTC.

The ceiling hasn't even come close to being hit yet, so yes. It's worth investing in.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Nice turn over. Will try and get a rx 470 for that.
> 
> Using my FuryX will add too much heat to my surroundings.
> 
> Any tutorials on how to start on ETH?


I didn't find any tutorials that basically tell you step by step what to do. The mining community isn't very big on tutorials lol

But, we're talking about downloading a miner, reading the readme and launching a binary with the appropriate switches.. nothing too mind boggling

Good place to start would be bitcointalk.org

With respect to the question "which coin to mine", there are https://www.cryptocompare.com/coins/#/btcsites that already compare the projected profitability of many alt coins

Theres also this pool that switches coin automatically based on Profitability


----------



## Megaman_90

Reps all around! You have been very helpful gentlemen.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> I didn't find any tutorials that basically tell you step by step what to do. The mining community isn't very big on tutorials lol
> 
> But, we're talking about downloading a miner, reading the readme and launching a binary with the appropriate switches.. nothing too mind boggling
> 
> Good place to start would be bitcointalk.org
> 
> With respect to the question "which coin to mine", there are https://www.cryptocompare.com/coins/#/btcsites that already compare the projected profitability of many alt coins
> 
> Theres also this pool that switches coin automatically based on Profitability


Sweet. I remember litecoin was supposed to be the next big thing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I will leave this here:

http://whattomine.com/ > Find out what coin you can mine
https://www.kraken.com/ > Make account here and you deposit the coins here also exchange
https://nanopool.org/ > Pool for mining popular coins
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1670733.0 > ETH Miner
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1670733.0 > ZCash Miner
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1707546.0 > ZCash CUDA (Best Miner for those with Nvidia GPU)


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'll add in a Captain Hindsight moment as well. I wish OCN would have allowed discussion of Bitcoin at its inception, as I probably would have dabbled in it, and may have stored up a few to have actually sold at huge amounts


You know whats crazy, I skipped over joining this forum because I hadnt seen BTC convos on here in the beginning. Its what brought me over to bitcointalk.

I'll add my own Captain Hindsight. Just last week when it came up to 1700 USD I said "Nah, wait until it comes back down to buy again." Lost a lot of money like that over the years.


----------



## oaijsdoias

claymores zcash addresses, claymores nicehash btc address
https://explorer.zcha.in/accounts/t1dn3KXy6mBi5TR1ifRwYse6JMgR2w7zUbr
https://explorer.zcha.in/accounts/t1W9HL5Aep6WHsSqHiP9YrjTH2ZpfKR1d3t
https://explorer.zcha.in/accounts/t1N7NByjcXxJEDPeb1KBDT9Q8Wocb3urxnv
https://explorer.zcha.in/accounts/t1b9PsiekL4RbMoGzyLMFkMevbz7QfwepgP
https://blockchain.info/address/1LmMNkiEvjapn5PRY8A9wypcWJveRrRGWr

are there more?

well earned id say


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaijsdoias*
> 
> claymores zcash addresses, claymores nicehash btc address
> https://explorer.zcha.in/accounts/t1dn3KXy6mBi5TR1ifRwYse6JMgR2w7zUbr
> https://explorer.zcha.in/accounts/t1W9HL5Aep6WHsSqHiP9YrjTH2ZpfKR1d3t
> https://explorer.zcha.in/accounts/t1N7NByjcXxJEDPeb1KBDT9Q8Wocb3urxnv
> https://explorer.zcha.in/accounts/t1b9PsiekL4RbMoGzyLMFkMevbz7QfwepgP
> https://blockchain.info/address/1LmMNkiEvjapn5PRY8A9wypcWJveRrRGWr
> 
> are there more?
> 
> well earned id say


Id say so too. Years ago I wouldnt have imagined a miner that could dual mine and be so easy to use. Ive just started constructing a rig again (after many years and selling my ASROCK Pro BTC for $30 doh!). But his miners are idiot-proof. Even I can use them!


----------



## diggiddi

I started mining Btc back in 2013 when I first got my 7950 and totally forgot about it, back then it was around $200.
Thanks to OP I went back to my mining pool and found my 0.7 BTC worth about $1500 now, Hallelujah!

I'm going to build a rig with all my all my old and new gpu's I have 2 each r9 fury's and 290x's and the 7950.
Now is there a way I could game with the fury's while mining with the rest at the same time?
I'm looking at using Hyper V and running windows for gaming and Linux for mining most likely on a ryzen r7 system

Reps to all those who gave helpful info including OP


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> 
> 
> https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@jeffjagoe/bitcoin-price-update-over-usd2-200
> They said it would never reach $100.
> 
> They were wrong.
> 
> They said it would never hit $1000.
> 
> They were wrong.
> 
> Be wary, there is *MUCH* propaganda and *FUD* from Anti-Bitcoin groups and lobbyists circulating. People who do not want the established system to be shaken.
> 
> Slice their forked tongues.


"Forked tongues"
hahahahahahahahahahaha , that made my day









I remember the blockchain getting forked when I lost all my BTC on Mintpal...Good times good times









$40k usd gone!







If you buy BTC/LTC/Eth always keep your end of day balance in your OWN wallet, not on an exchange or coin base even if they claim they do "cold" storage.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Id say so too. Years ago I wouldnt have imagined a miner that could dual mine and be so easy to use. Ive just started constructing a rig again (after many years and selling my ASROCK Pro BTC for $30 doh!). But his miners are idiot-proof. Even I can use them!


I don't understand, they all work the same way. His is not any easier than others, it's just faster...

And about his wallets. It seems to me that it would less greedy to take a one time fee as opposed to constantly taking 30 to 70 seconds of resources once an hour from thousands of users... he's probably paid off his initial investment like 50 times by now...

Not to say I don't appreciate his work, I do. I'd definitely pay for his miners outright... but the current system in place just seems exaggerated tbh


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> I don't understand, they all work the same way. His is not any easier than others, it's just faster...


Then you dont go back far enough to know some the earlier miners and problems with them. No big deal. I'll give you an example: The first releases of BFG Miner. The entire reason why BFG miner was created was because of problems with the current miners (at that time). Yet BFG was also very finicky. At the time, no matter what drivers I would use, it wouldnt put GPU0 to work. No idea why.

Claymores miners are also without a dashboard/table and without shortcut commands listed on that table. Pressing "s" of course will bring up the statistics. But before we would adjust intensity right inside while the miner was running. Claymore's miners do a very good job of automatically identifying the intensity based on the architecture. Previous (earlier) miners were not like that. Also, earlier miners sometimes needed different intensity for different cards even if the card were identical. Thats all gone now. ie, much simpler, lighter, and more efficient.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> I remember the blockchain getting forked when I lost all my BTC on Mintpal...Good times good times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $40k usd gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy BTC/LTC/Eth always keep your end of day balance in your OWN wallet, not on an exchange or coin base even if they claim they do "cold" storage.


At least thats understandable. I have no excuse, I lost mine in Cryptsy and they had been sending class action suit emails to me letting me know I could make a claim. Of course by the title of the email I just figured it was a scam. Ignored it for like 18 months.

I took all my coins that I got shortly after launch. Most of them were from faucets (remember when Daily Bitcoins gave out 5 BTC and hour?). And when the price had its first jump and Bitcoinstore went live I built a computer. I mean what heck, it was all free $ and now I had $2k worth (at that time). Yeahhhhhhhhh

Just looking at one of my wallets. Had I kept it all it wouldve been $250,000+ today. Well, that one address below wouldve been that much. I have close to equal activity on that same wallet under different addresses. So $500K blown. Smh

https://blockchain.info/address/1DbDrDGkdA36DVXBP4vQRRLqDESPT4KcqY


----------



## TG_bigboss

Wait I though bitcoin was shutdown or died? no?


----------



## Seijitsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Wait I though bitcoin was shutdown or died? no?


It can't be "shutdown." It's not an organization. It's software.


----------



## rudyae86

Wow, now I really want to start mining but my main PC is about to get parted out (it's upgrade time) and I am currently using my cheapo HP laptop (which probably wont do any good mining lol).

Hmmm, I do have a concern with the electric bill and how much the PC will consume in electricity.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Wow, now I really want to start mining but my main PC is about to get parted out (it's upgrade time) and I am currently using my cheapo HP laptop (which probably wont do any good mining lol).
> 
> Hmmm, I do have a concern with the electric bill and how much the PC will consume in electricity.


https://whattomine.com/

You can select your GPU and add the TDP for it and how much you pay for electricity in your area. It will have you an estimate how much you can make a month. Right now almost all GPU make a net positive. For example if you have a bunch of GPUs mining ETH you can make 2-3 ETH a month. Might only be $300-400 now but if you hold that can translate to $3-4K.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> https://whattomine.com/
> 
> You can select your GPU and add the TDP for it and how much you pay for electricity in your area. It will have you an estimate how much you can make a month. Right now almost all GPU make a net positive. For example if you have a bunch of GPUs mining ETH you can make 2-3 ETH a month. Might only be $300-400 now but if you hold that can translate to $3-4K.


Hmmm good to know. Thanks for the info. Going to start setting up something soon I guess


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> At least thats understandable. I have no excuse, I lost mine in Cryptsy and they had been sending class action suit emails to me letting me know I could make a claim. Of course by the title of the email I just figured it was a scam. Ignored it for like 18 months.
> 
> I took all my coins that I got shortly after launch. Most of them were from faucets (remember when Daily Bitcoins gave out 5 BTC and hour?). And when the price had its first jump and Bitcoinstore went live I built a computer. I mean what heck, it was all free $ and now I had $2k worth (at that time). Yeahhhhhhhhh
> 
> Just looking at one of my wallets. Had I kept it all it wouldve been $250,000+ today. Well, that one address below wouldve been that much. I have close to equal activity on that same wallet under different addresses. So $500K blown. Smh
> 
> https://blockchain.info/address/1DbDrDGkdA36DVXBP4vQRRLqDESPT4KcqY


Dang That is way too much money down the drain, I'd be so mad if that was me


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Dang That is way too much money down the drain, I'd be so mad if that was me


You don't have to remind him about it lol


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Most who were early adopters sold as it rose. People tend to sell once an investment starts to make a difference in a daily lives. Whether it be a new gaming rig to enjoy games at 120fps, a fun new car to enjoy commuting to work, paying off an college education, putting down 20% on a new home, paying off or a mortgage, or retiring young. This includes Ethereum.
> 
> As much speculation at there is, there are good reasons for Bitcoin to rise. The number of users has increased something like 50x from 2013. And that was before countries like Japan started to recognize it as a currency.
> 
> What I never knew until recently, is that the S curve of mass adoption is actually the mean trend of a series of bubbles. And Bitcoin has yet to reach any defined inflection point, so assuming that adoption continues, there is still plenty of growth left. Again, it's market cap is not even a 10th of major tech companies. I do believe we will see a $10K Bitcoin within the next 10 years. But it's easy for me to assume this position because I have been involved since 2013. I don't need to sit here today debating whether or not I should be buying in at $2200.


Completely agree and understand your first point. I think people were misunderstanding my position some. I've never been anti-bitcoin. Pretty much immediately after regretting it in 2013 I began to buy some. Wasn't much and I didn't keep at it because honestly the run to the moon and subsequent fall really turned me off. Plus, I really had no business being in anyways. I was fresh out of college and couldn't afford to lose much. Fast forward to earlier this year. With the way the political climate has been of late I was interested in Cryptocurrency again. I wanted somewhere to store my income that may be a little safer in the event of something catastrophic. Crypto makes more sense than precious metals to me at this point. That's when I stumbled upon Ethereum and became amazed by the technology behind it. I decided to invest in Eth for two reasons. 1.) I really believe in the tech and 2.) it was approachable at $19 per Eth. It then began it's rise. Definitely wish I would've had these thoughts sooner because I would have much more money but I've tripled my investments (I continue to invest even as the price rises) so far.

I also think people misunderstand my stance against bitcoin currently. If they fix the issues with scalability and the community were to get their act together then I'd be inclined to agree with the continuing rise. I just believe that fundamentally Ethereum or another coin will replace it eventually. Maybe it will and maybe it will not. That's pure speculation on EVERYONES part.

I still stand by my original claim earlier in the thread though. You're not going to make life changing money with BTC right now. If you're the average person browsing this forum then you don't have the money needed to make life changing money with BTC. You can DEFINITELY make money. No doubts about that. If you buy 10 BTC today with the price of 1 BTC being worth $2300 according to GDAX then you'd have to have $23k laying around. If it hits $10k then congratulation you've made $100k. However, if you've got $23k laying around then you're not the average user of this forum. The average user may be able to buy .2 BTC or even .5 BTC. So if it hits 10k in 10 years and they haven't continued their investments then they've only made $2000 or $5000. Excellent return but hardly life changing money.

So again, I'm fine with BTC. The fact of the matter is that it is a solid but risky investment. You're not going to get rich quick off of it but you'll probably enjoy some significant returns. This applies to virtually all cryptocurrencies. If you're trying to get rich and you've got money to blow then by all means research Ethereum, all the other cryptos, and even the DApps that are being released on the Ethereum blockchain.


----------



## cib24

Sounds cool. I tried Bitcoin back in 2013 and bought some when the price was around $250-300. I think I used Bitfloor and unfortunately the site got shut down or hacked and the amount paid back was about 50% what I invested (at least I got something back). I was only investing play money but that, the crash of Mt. Gox and the wild swings I saw in 2013, 14 and 15 made me go back to investing in stocks and ETFs.

ETH looks pretty interesting and I'm happy to have another go but I don't know how to buy it here in the UK and who to use to store it as with Bitfloor they had cold storage which was a nice feature.


----------



## KenLautner

If bitcoins are out of your budget I suggest investing in ETH and Ripple too maybe. I say go in for long term while keeping an eye on the market every week.


----------



## cib24

Long-term as in 5-10 years?

How do you get into it from the UK?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Completely agree and understand your first point. I think people were misunderstanding my position some. I've never been anti-bitcoin. Pretty much immediately after regretting it in 2013 I began to buy some. Wasn't much and I didn't keep at it because honestly the run to the moon and subsequent fall really turned me off. Plus, I really had no business being in anyways. I was fresh out of college and couldn't afford to lose much. Fast forward to earlier this year. With the way the political climate has been of late I was interested in Cryptocurrency again. I wanted somewhere to store my income that may be a little safer in the event of something catastrophic. Crypto makes more sense than precious metals to me at this point. That's when I stumbled upon Ethereum and became amazed by the technology behind it. I decided to invest in Eth for two reasons. 1.) I really believe in the tech and 2.) it was approachable at $19 per Eth. It then began it's rise. Definitely wish I would've had these thoughts sooner because I would have much more money but I've tripled my investments (I continue to invest even as the price rises) so far.
> 
> I also think people misunderstand my stance against bitcoin currently. If they fix the issues with scalability and the community were to get their act together then I'd be inclined to agree with the continuing rise. I just believe that fundamentally Ethereum or another coin will replace it eventually. Maybe it will and maybe it will not. That's pure speculation on EVERYONES part.
> 
> I still stand by my original claim earlier in the thread though. You're not going to make life changing money with BTC right now. If you're the average person browsing this forum then you don't have the money needed to make life changing money with BTC. You can DEFINITELY make money. No doubts about that. If you buy 10 BTC today with the price of 1 BTC being worth $2300 according to GDAX then you'd have to have $23k laying around. If it hits $10k then congratulation you've made $100k. However, if you've got $23k laying around then you're not the average user of this forum. The average user may be able to buy .2 BTC or even .5 BTC. So if it hits 10k in 10 years and they haven't continued their investments then they've only made $2000 or $5000. Excellent return but hardly life changing money.
> 
> So again, I'm fine with BTC. The fact of the matter is that it is a solid but risky investment. You're not going to get rich quick off of it but you'll probably enjoy some significant returns. This applies to virtually all cryptocurrencies. If you're trying to get rich and you've got money to blow then by all means research Ethereum, all the other cryptos, and even the DApps that are being released on the Ethereum blockchain.


I'm looking to invest in ETH, just registered an account *(edit : an account in a site called Kraken)* this morning and waiting for verification (that would be half a day ago due to time zone diff)

and man.....did I wish I found out about this just last week.....it pretty much doubled in these few days....

I'll probably just buy 1 or 1.5 unit and see how it works at the beginning. If it works out well I'll buy a bit more and just have them sit there.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargatanas*
> 
> Well only time would tell it can go to 100k a coin or maybe 0 no one knows. It's just a choice to be the guy that says "dang, wish I bought at least a couple of bitcoin i would be filthy rich by now" or the guy that says "I could have sold everything at 2k could have made a few grand now it's worthless."


BTC is doomed as a cryptocurrency. It was the first and it's amazing what's been done with it and how well it's scaled, but sooner or later something with superior technical merits will surpass it's utility.

Bitcoin will ride on it's inertia for a while longer and I'm fairly confident we'll see $10k per BTC, but I'm much less sure of it reaching $100k before it collapses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> moreso than any fiat currency with govt backing.


Well, more so than traditional reserve currencies, but there are plenty of borderline failed states with currencies that have outpaced BTC voliatility at times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> Maybe but not at 2000$. Too pricy of an investment gambling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> If bitcoins are out of your budget I suggest investing in ETH and Ripple too maybe.


You can buy as much or as little BTC as you feel like risking. The smallest unit is a hundredth of a millionth of a bitcoin.

It's only too pricey if you think the price isn't going to go up before you want/need to sell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> How does this even work? How do you buy bitcoin and how do you sell bitcoin?


Plenty of credible BTC exchanges out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> I remember litecoin was supposed to be the next big thing.


Litecoin did offer faster transactions, but is otherwise too similar to BTC to compete with it.

The only reason it existed was because it was possible to mine profitably with GPUs long after custom ASICs took over for BTC.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's like saying cash is funding hitmen and mass murdering drug cartels.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> Cash does that too.


but not with as much anonmyity as bitcoin does. :/

bitcoin does have a problem in the fact it is indeed anon, makes it so much easier for sex trafficers, drug lords, and arms dealers.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Litecoin did offer faster transactions, but is otherwise too similar to BTC to compete with it.
> 
> The only reason it existed was because it was possible to mine profitably with GPUs long after custom ASICs took over for BTC.


Litecoin upgraded its protocol to SegWit, and as on the path to have a bunch of neat upgrades that come along with having it. This plan was originally planned for Bitcoin, but there is a tug of war within the Bitcoin community on how to go about upgrading, or what to upgrade to exactly. The Litecoin transition went smoothly, as it was a soft fork. For whatever reasons, the Bitcoin community is not able to follow. A few of the proposals end up with a hard fork in Bitcoin, which is what everyone wants to avoid.

I believe that if Bitcoin not safely upgraded by the time the next big bear cycle hits (could be at $3K, $5K, $10K, etc), it will be in a bad position for the future. Litecoin will have the tools and features it needs to compete with Ethereum. Bitcoin will not.


----------



## rudyae86

So at this point (me being a noob at cryptocurrency) is it just better to buy ETH or mine it? I don't really have the hardware right now to mine it (typing this on a laptop) so buying might be better for me.

I don't expect quick cash but would like it for long term.

Are there any guidelines to follow in terms of its market? I don't think it follows the same rules as our stock market or does it?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> So at this point (me being a noob at cryptocurrency) is it just better to buy ETH or mine it? I don't really have the hardware right now to mine it (typing this on a laptop) so buying might be better for me.
> 
> I don't expect quick cash but would like it for long term.
> 
> Are there any guidelines to follow in terms of its market? I don't think it follows the same rules as our stock market or does it?


Definitely buy. To mine for example you need like 4-5 GPUs just to make 2-3 ETH a month.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Definitely buy. To mine for example you need like 4-5 GPUs just to make 2-3 ETH a month.


Someone only seeking to make 1 per month will only need 1 gpu though right?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Someone only seeking to make 1 per month will only need 1 gpu though right?


So with Fury X + 3x RX 480s right now you can make 3 a month. With GTX1080 Ti you can make 1 a month.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So with Fury X + 3x RX 480s right now you can make 3 a month. With GTX1080 Ti you can make 1 a month.


Did Nvidia cards pick up the pace in mining?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Did Nvidia cards pick up the pace in mining?


Yes in some coins they do better then AMD. AMD guys though get more love in terms of better miners.


----------



## Clovertail100

How long does it take to mine a coin these days?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> How long does it take to mine a coin these days?


A BTC? ETH?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> A BTC? ETH?


ETH.

How long would 1 single RX 480 take to get a eth?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> ETH.
> 
> How long would 1 single RX 480 take to get a eth?


Once you mod it ~ 40 Days.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Wow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Once you mod it ~ 40 Days.


That's long. Though I pay little for electricity. Stone calculators show $34 usd per week mining with rx 480.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Wow
> That's long. Though I pay little for electricity. Stone calculators show $34 usd per week mining with rx 480.


Well nobody really mines with 1 GPU. I would say minimum 4 GPU and go from there.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well nobody really mines with 1 GPU. I would say minimum 4 GPU and go from there.


Lol that's a huge investment. Start with one and end up with 4


----------



## budgetgamer120

Question... Would a pc with Alton 64 ddr1 and pcie slot work?


----------



## OGkrook

Hmm so from my own personal analysis its probablt best to jump on the BTC hype and just before that wave dies dump what you make into ETH?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Question... Would a pc with Alton 64 ddr1 and pcie slot work?


CPU is not important.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Lol that's a huge investment. Start with one and end up with 4


Well don't invest right away then... Experiment with a card. Anything AMD with over 2GB of VRAM can mine ETH.. So get familiar with the coin you choose, wallet client, miner client, added heat, maybe added uptime for your rigs. Just get your feet wet

When you're well into it and pulling every last hash per second from what you have, look into getting more hardware if you want. You'll be making an educated decision based on your experience and won't feel like its such a "big investment"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Well don't invest right away then... Experiment with a card. Anything AMD with over 2GB of VRAM can mine ETH.. So get familiar with the coin you choose, wallet client, miner client, added heat, maybe added uptime for your rigs. Just get your feet wet
> 
> When you're well into it and pulling every last hash per second from what you have, look into getting more hardware if you want. You'll be making an educated decision based on your experience and won't feel like its such a "big investment"


There is no point to mine if you do not get at least 3-4 card. I know because I have been in that position. Its like $3-4 a day and seems very minuscule. Also you are not going to make anything worth wile. My suggestion is to go and buy older card for cheap. I got 280 and 7950 for very little. I mine Zec with them. They make ~ $250 USD a month right now. I only payed $120 USD for them.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There is no point to mine if you do not get at least 3-4 card. I know because I have been in that position. Its like $3-4 a day and seems very minuscule. Also you are not going to make anything worth wile. My suggestion is to go and buy older card for cheap. I got 280 and 7950 for very little. I mine Zec with them. They make ~ $250 USD a month right now. I only payed $120 USD for them.


I didn't mean run it that way forever

Experiment was the operative word here


----------



## razaice

I'm currently mining with a single card and I can attest to it being a good introduction to help someone see what they're getting into. Once the process gets demystified, the thought of investing in a dedicated multi-GPU rig seems less intimidating and risky.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> I'm currently mining with a single card and I can attest to it being a good introduction to help someone see what they're getting into. Once the process gets demystified, the thought of investing in a dedicated multi-GPU rig seems less intimidating and risky.


Building a mining rig can be expansive. I would advice people to buy 3 GPU system with 750W PSU. People that spend 2.5K in mining rig are truly betting for the future.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Building a mining rig can be expansive. I would advice people to buy 3 GPU system with 750W PSU. People that spend 2.5K in mining rig are truly betting for the future.


That's probably good advice.


----------



## caenlen

It's all going to be about timing, Bitcoin might even make it to 20k a coin someday, but eventually it will be worth $0, it is only a matter of time whether it is 3 years or 15 years before governments of the world get tired of ransom-ware attacks, new Silk Roads empowering people who never before would have been smart enough to get away with that type of illegal stuff, etc. Bitcoin's anon factor is a double edged sword.

I wish I had not stopped mining though, because I do see it going to 5k+ before any true risk hits.

Bitcoin can easily be destroyed. Making a Fedral Law for all 50 states that says: "Due to the dangers of Bitcoin usage and tax evasion no company or organization in the United States will be allowed to let their customers use it as a currency" The day that happens in multiple countries, and it will because one thing Governments do not like is being undercutted, that will pull the rug out from under Bitcoin.

Sure the black markets will always exist, but it will indeed permanently harm all ideas of Cryptocurrency.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Bitcoin can easily be destroyed. Making a Federal Law for all 50 states that says: "Due to the dangers of Bitcoin usage and tax evasion no company or organization in the United States will be allowed to let their customers use it as a currency" The day that happens in multiple countries, and it will because one thing Governments do not like is being undercutted, that will pull the rug out from under Bitcoin.


The European Commission introduced a proposal (COM (2016) 50) back in 2016 which would restrict both cash payments and bitcoin use. The excuse used was a blanket 'terrorism' accusation. Sweden is currently a test bed for this.


----------



## amang

Instead of building your own mining rig, how about using service from cloud mining servers? Is it worth it?


----------



## Hueristic

XMR just got trolled by lead DEV costing massive Market Cap loss.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ...
> Bitcoin can easily be destroyed. Making a Fedral Law for all 50 states that says: "Due to the dangers of Bitcoin usage and tax evasion no company or organization in the United States will be allowed to let their customers use it as a currency" The day that happens in multiple countries, and it will because one thing Governments do not like is being undercutted, that will pull the rug out from under Bitcoin.
> 
> ...


Japan has recognized CC's so that would be unlikely.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Japan has recognized CC's so that would be unlikely.


Yes, after conversion to that particular country's fiat currency. IMO you'd have to be crazy to take them as is.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Yes, after conversion to that particular country's fiat currency.


One fiat gateway is all thats needed, well one from a first world country anyway.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> One fiat gateway is all thats needed, well one from a first world country anyway.


Most payment processing methods _should_ do this automatically, but its nice to be a bit paranoid just in case.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> One fiat gateway is all thats needed, well one from a first world country anyway.


Doesn't mean Japan's government won't change their mind later.









I never said it would happen soon.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Doesn't mean Japan's government won't change their mind later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it would happen soon.


Yup and that will happen right after Godzilla becomes the national symbol, that rising sun thing is so passe.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Yup and that will happen right after Godzilla becomes the national symbol, that rising sun thing is so passe.


Wait for a few more ransomware, bitcoin only payment attacks.







Watch how fast government changes tunes.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> XMR just got trolled by lead DEV costing massive Market Cap loss.
> Japan has recognized CC's so that would be unlikely.


Soooo.... there was some kind of video announcement?

Welp, people's fault for buying when prices increase.


----------



## dVeLoPe

if i have a 6 core proc with a gtx 1080ti and a gtx 680 how much eth will that net?

i mean in fl the electric is expensive but i have some investment money and can build another rig if its viable

wanted to start off with what i got currently if it will pay its electric bill and have some sort of profit aswell


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> if i have a 6 core proc with a gtx 1080ti and a gtx 680 how much eth will that net?
> 
> i mean in fl the electric is expensive but i have some investment money and can build another rig if its viable
> 
> wanted to start off with what i got currently if it will pay its electric bill and have some sort of profit aswell


Those who entered early made the most money, don't bother. You'll be priced out by the diehards.


----------



## bavarianblessed

And now the AMD GPU's are selling like crazy again at ridiculously inflated prices. I swear on Odin's taint if this crypto craze keeps me from getting my hands on Vega I'm going to lose it!


----------



## MadRabbit

Miners are basically screwing up the gamers market at this point. €400 for an 480, right. Hawaii all over again, and soon you'll have used cards flooding the market.


----------



## HarrisLam

guys, If I can get access to second hand ATI GPUs at reasonable prices (cryptos aren't popular, mostly not even accessible here)

say, refurbished 7970x2 for sub $200

Is it worth it to build a new mining rig with two 7970s and have a go at it?

As my sig rig is for my daily use, I'm not sure if I want to stress that system further (does my P8P67 have slots for extra GPUs anyway?)

say if motherboard + CPU + ram + cheap harddisk + PSU = 400-ish bucks, the second hand 7970s are 200, I will have the complete system for around 600, give or take 650-700 after the side stuff like a tiny monitor and case

How much Ethereum can two 7970 mine in a month?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> guys, If I can get access to second hand ATI GPUs at reasonable prices (cryptos aren't popular, mostly not even accessible here)
> 
> say, refurbished 7970x2 for sub $200
> 
> Is it worth it to build a new mining rig with two 7970s and have a go at it?
> 
> As my sig rig is for my daily use, I'm not sure if I want to stress that system further (does my P8P67 have slots for extra GPUs anyway?)
> 
> say if motherboard + CPU + ram + cheap harddisk + PSU = 400-ish bucks, the second hand 7970s are 200, I will have the complete system for around 600, give or take 650-700 after the side stuff like a tiny monitor and case
> 
> How much Ethereum can two 7970 mine in a month?


Go for it, at those prices those GPU's are steals , how much you'll make is a combination of several factors eg OS used, Script, driver and how much your power costs
from what I've seen a 7970 can get 23MH/s. see and this 7990

BTW anyone knows which is the best Driver and bios for R9 fury NiceHash using Win 10? 15.12, 16.6.1 or something else


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> And now the AMD GPU's are selling like crazy again at ridiculously inflated prices. I swear on Odin's taint *if this crypto craze keeps me from getting my hands on Vega I'm going to lose it!*


Get ready then, I think preordering will be the only guarantee


----------



## budgetgamer120

I'm gonna start with a 4GB 460


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> That's like saying cash is funding hitmen and mass murdering drug cartels.


It does. That's why there's a push to remove the $100 bill from circulation, for precisely that reason. It's overwhelmingly used by criminals rather than legitimate business.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> guys, If I can get access to second hand ATI GPUs at reasonable prices (cryptos aren't popular, mostly not even accessible here)
> 
> say, refurbished 7970x2 for sub $200
> 
> Is it worth it to build a new mining rig with two 7970s and have a go at it?
> 
> As my sig rig is for my daily use, I'm not sure if I want to stress that system further (does my P8P67 have slots for extra GPUs anyway?)
> 
> say if motherboard + CPU + ram + cheap harddisk + PSU = 400-ish bucks, the second hand 7970s are 200, I will have the complete system for around 600, give or take 650-700 after the side stuff like a tiny monitor and case
> 
> How much Ethereum can two 7970 mine in a month?


GCN1 cant mine ETH anymore. You need GCN2+. You can still mine with HD7970 but you get 40-50% less performance. HD 7970 does 13.5 MH/s vs 25MH/s+ for RX 480.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It does. That's why there's a push to remove the $100 bill from circulation, for precisely that reason. It's overwhelmingly used by criminals rather than legitimate business.


They've been saying that so long that the $100 bill today probably has about the same purchasing power as the $50 bill did when that push started. The US dollar has lost half of its purchasing power since 1990.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> They've been saying that so long that the $100 bill today probably has about the same purchasing power as the $50 bill did when that push started. The US dollar has lost half of its purchasing power since 1990.


People are still saying this? The US dollar is currently up against commodity prices, as are several dollar indexes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It does. That's why there's a push to remove the $100 bill from circulation, for precisely that reason. It's overwhelmingly used by criminals rather than legitimate business.


Sweden in particular has eliminated paper currency almost entirely, but theft via hacking still occurs. I don't see where you're going with this.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Sweden in particular has eliminated paper currency almost entirely, but theft via hacking still occurs. I don't see where you're going with this.


This isn't directed at you specifically but rather your sentiment in that post: I'll never understand the tendency to want to not act when a meaningfully better solution exists but is not perfect.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> I wanted somewhere to store my income that may be a little safer in the event of something catastrophic.


A lot of people seem to not realize this benefit of any cryptocurrency. Because crypto is not tied to your identity, it will not be lost in the usual case of ID theft. Having a cold wallet is as safe as holding physical gold. And it's liquid too.

That's a real definition of emergency funds, imo.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GCN1 cant mine ETH anymore. You need GCN2+. You can still mine with HD7970 but you get 40-50% less performance. HD 7970 does 13.5 MH/s vs 25MH/s+ for RX 480.


That is not a huge problem, thanks for the heads up though.

How does the below sound (all second hand) :

Gigabyte R9 280X 3G for USD65~75
Sapphire R9 380 4G NITRO for USD95~110

My digital trading account is still under verification (takes forever), and I will be test-mining with my sig rig to get a hang of things.

Once I get green light from both sides, I can start hunting for parts. Finding second hand graphics card that suit my needs seems quite easy so far. The harder part seems to be budget control on choosing a low-profile motherboard that holds 3 graphics card, and a PSU powerful enough to support 3 AMD cards, which, no offense to AMD fans, seem to draw more power than Nvidia cards as of late.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That is not a huge problem, thanks for the heads up though.
> 
> How does the below sound (all second hand) :
> 
> Gigabyte R9 280X 3G for USD65~75
> Sapphire R9 380 4G NITRO for USD95~110
> 
> My digital trading account is still under verification (takes forever), and I will be test-mining with my sig rig to get a hang of things.
> 
> Once I get green light from both sides, I can start hunting for parts. Finding second hand graphics card that suit my needs seems quite easy so far. The harder part seems to be budget control on choosing a low-profile motherboard that holds 3 graphics card, and a PSU powerful enough to support 3 AMD cards, which, no offense to AMD fans, seem to draw more power than Nvidia cards as of late.


You can adjust the power for the GPU with little effect in performance. You can also use PCIE x1 slot. With Tahiti GPUs you are best mining Zec.


----------



## rudyae86

Well BTC is now at $2500, highest was $2700. I made an account and checking the charts and ETH has doubled from $100 to almost $200 in a few days. If I knew about this or even kept up with cryptocurrency since 2013, I can imagine how much profit I would have made







.

I am not even sure if I should buy ETH right now since what if it drops any time soon? It shouldn't matter if it's for long term but then again, I am new to this.....


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Sweden in particular has eliminated paper currency almost entirely, but theft via hacking still occurs. I don't see where you're going with this.


So, we shouldn't make it harder for drug dealers to do their business, because hackers still commit theft?

Logical failure.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So, we shouldn't make it harder for drug dealers to do their business, because hackers still commit theft?
> 
> Logical failure.


We shouldnt make it harder for legitimate people to their business... You know the same reason why piracy is such a hit now.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> We shouldnt make it harder for legitimate people to their business... You know the same reason why piracy is such a hit now.


Bingo. Sometimes I think he's being contrarian just for the sake of it.

Not to worry, I'll be sure to slap a sign on my storefront saying 'Can't accept $100 bills. Please don't buy clothes or have your tailoring done here, look elsewhere.'


----------



## Newtocooling

Do you need a radeon card for ETH? I have an nvidia 1080Ti at the moment. I have most parts for another system just haven't gotten around to building it yet, so I could get a card that will work with ETH better. I have zero experience in mining as well.







Is it better to watercool the GPU"s used for mining?


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Do you need a radeon card for ETH? I have an nvidia 1080Ti at the moment. I have most parts for another system just haven't gotten around to building it yet, so I could get a card that will work with ETH better. I have zero experience in mining as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it better to watercool the GPU"s used for mining?


1080Ti is better suited for Zcash, in-fact anything Nvidia is better suited for Zcash. Use AMD cards for ETH mining. Just go to suprnova.cc and select appropriate pool, everything you need to know is in the help section. Most of the time watercooling is simply too expensive and not worth it.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> 1080Ti is better suited for Zcash, in-fact anything Nvidia is better suited for Zcash. Use AMD cards for ETH mining. Just go to suprnova.cc and select appropriate pool, everything you need to know is in the help section. Most of the time watercooling is simply too expensive and not worth it.


Will do, thanks for the tips. I have a ROG Gene VI that I have not built yet, I think I may just get a cheap i3 to put in it, and run either two RX480 or RX580's to see how it goes.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> We shouldnt make it harder for legitimate people to their business... You know the same reason why piracy is such a hit now.


Removing $100 bills will be completely meaningless to the vast, vast majority of legitimate businesses.


----------



## Newtocooling

I was able to get two Asus Dual Fan RX 480 for 211.00 each. I ordered from Consutronix. I hope I didn't get ripped off, but they do have an Amazon Storefront, so hopefully they're legit.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Removing $100 bills will be completely meaningless to the vast, vast majority of legitimate businesses.


I was not targeting $100 really... But that is how it starts. Then people get frustrated and turn to other means


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That is not a huge problem, thanks for the heads up though.
> 
> How does the below sound (all second hand) :
> 
> Gigabyte R9 280X 3G for USD65~75
> Sapphire R9 380 4G NITRO for USD95~110
> 
> My digital trading account is still under verification (takes forever), and I will be test-mining with my sig rig to get a hang of things.
> 
> Once I get green light from both sides, I can start hunting for parts. Finding second hand graphics card that suit my needs seems quite easy so far. The harder part seems to be budget control on choosing a low-profile motherboard that holds 3 graphics card, and a PSU powerful enough to support 3 AMD cards, which, no offense to AMD fans, seem to draw more power than Nvidia cards as of late.


Those are insane prices. 95 for a 380???

380 goes for at least 150 USD where I am
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Removing $100 bills will be completely meaningless to the vast, vast majority of legitimate businesses.


You know you can buy drugs online right? Obviously you don't pay in cash, and you're not even obligated to pay in bitcoin... so moral of the story is crime will continue to exist even without anonymous methods of payment.


----------



## Newtocooling

Well I started to mine today with my single 1080 Ti.











Now to just wait for my RX 480's to arrive.


----------



## alcal

This whole thread is very advertisementish. I know nobody is sponsoring it, but the vibe is promotional, not informational. Feels out of place here.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> This whole thread is very advertisementish. I know nobody is sponsoring it, but the vibe is promotional, not informational. Feels out of place here.


I'd say the vibe is enthusiastic for the potential of cryptocurrencies. The news of bitcoin prices getting so high has brought an interest to many new people including myself. Sadly, it may be too late for us to actually capitalize on any of it, but who could say for sure. I also find the technical aspects of mining pretty interesting.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Well I started to mine today with my single 1080 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to just wait for my RX 480's to arrive.


Nice


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> This whole thread is very advertisementish. I know nobody is sponsoring it, but the vibe is promotional, not informational. Feels out of place here.


Well you want people investing real money in these coins and not so much mining. More people mining the less you make.


----------



## MrKoala

Update:


----------



## Iceman2733

I have tried mining with my two 1080s under a heavy overclock and can only get 42 m/HS does that sound right? I tried with SLI enabled and disabled... I did not take the SLI Bridge off tho could that have been affecting it?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I have tried mining with my two 1080s under a heavy overclock and can only get 42 m/HS does that sound right? I tried with SLI enabled and disabled... I did not take the SLI Bridge off tho could that have been affecting it?


You have to treat them separately . ski does not work. Think you need 2 clients running at the same time.


----------



## HarrisLam

I slept through my chain synchronization in GETH and it's still not done. Seems to be stuck, with single blocks loading 1 by 1

Anyway I left the synchronization on while I went to work. Tonight is Friday night, so I'll get tons of time coming home fixing the problem, or exploring on methods outside of GETH maybe?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Those are insane prices. 95 for a 380???
> 
> 380 goes for at least 150 USD where I am


That's what I get for being in a culture where ppl mostly buy new, and the second hand market is very small. For example, it is a place where you simply cannot find damaged (or even scratched) cars on the road no matter how hard you try, although it's not the major reason for this phenomenon

We pay a 5-25% premium on new PC products compared to US though. You guys also have thanks giving, christmas sales, rebate system that we don't have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Well I started to mine today with my single 1080 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to just wait for my RX 480's to arrive.


Wow....you literally got from "hmm, I want to mine" to already got everything set up and mining in like 5 hours. Congrats.....

I wish my process was that easy....

Do you mind me PMing you later asking stuff if I couldn't get it fixed?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> You know you can buy drugs online right? Obviously you don't pay in cash, and you're not even obligated to pay in bitcoin... so moral of the story is crime will continue to exist even without anonymous methods of payment.


Yes, but not on the same scale, and not as easily available to those who are not smart enough, which is a lot.


----------



## ma2k5

The problem with crypto currency is the difficulty to govern it - and it's all very well and easy to be anti-government, but do you know who else is really happy about that? Criminals.

It is even harder to trace/follow than cash (which has huge use in criminal activity). Crypto-currency needs to die, as the majority beneficiary of it is criminals/dark web users.

/insert "scaremongering" accusations.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> The problem with crypto currency is the difficulty to govern it - and it's all very well and easy to be anti-government, but do you know who else is really happy about that? Criminals.
> 
> It is even harder to trace/follow than cash (which has huge use in criminal activity). Crypto-currency needs to die, as the majority beneficiary of it is criminals/dark web users.
> 
> /insert "scaremongering" accusations.


Pretty sure that you can launder money and not be traced/caught with normal currency.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I slept through my chain synchronization in GETH and it's still not done. Seems to be stuck, with single blocks loading 1 by 1
> 
> Anyway I left the synchronization on while I went to work. Tonight is Friday night, so I'll get tons of time coming home fixing the problem, or exploring on methods outside of GETH maybe?
> That's what I get for being in a culture where ppl mostly buy new, and the second hand market is very small. For example, it is a place where you simply cannot find damaged (or even scratched) cars on the road no matter how hard you try, although it's not the major reason for this phenomenon
> 
> We pay a 5-25% premium on new PC products compared to US though. You guys also have thanks giving, christmas sales, rebate system that we don't have.
> Wow....you literally got from "hmm, I want to mine" to already got everything set up and mining in like 5 hours. Congrats.....
> 
> I wish my process was that easy....
> 
> Do you mind me PMing you later asking stuff if I couldn't get it fixed?


No problem, but I'm just learning not sure how much help I'll be. This YouTube tutorial helped get me through the initial steps to set my system up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqbSRcrN4UU&t=92s

I'm still pretty confused on how the currency will hit my EtherWallet....... or what to do with it after it does show up in my wallet.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Pretty sure that you can launder money and not be traced/caught with normal currency.


It's a lot harder.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I have tried mining with my two 1080s under a heavy overclock and can only get 42 m/HS does that sound right? I tried with SLI enabled and disabled... I did not take the SLI Bridge off tho could that have been affecting it?


Mine Zcash with 1080s.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Mine Zcash with 1080s.


Thank you big time @ZealotKi11er going to check it out I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Zcash for a 980 then too eh?

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> No problem, but I'm just learning not sure how much help I'll be. This YouTube tutorial helped get me through the initial steps to set my system up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqbSRcrN4UU&t=92s
> 
> I'm still pretty confused on how the currency will hit my EtherWallet....... or what to do with it after it does show up in my wallet.


I basically just want to steal the tutorial you followed









One thing though, you are actually pool mining. I searched for info online and found that solo mining is more sustainable with a PC with strong GPUs (hence, more reliable to hit on actual blocks consistently), whereas pool mining sounds attractive to weaker GPUs because it at least hand out rewards on a regular basis.

As my ultimate goal is to build a dedicated mining PC, I will need to go the solo route.

I will follow the video on the blockchain sync and download a different program for solo mining maybe?

*EDIT :* your method actually doesn't need to sync the chain. I will have to research more on this.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Zcash for a 980 then too eh?
> 
> Good to know. Thanks!


All I know is that in Zcash Nvidia is faster than AMD. Only have experience with 1080.

7970 - 320 Sol/s
290X - 400 Sol/s
Fury X - 465 Sol/s
1080 - 530 Sol/s

I bealive 1080 Ti does on 7XX mark.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I basically just want to steal the tutorial you followed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, you are actually pool mining. I searched for info online and found that solo mining is more sustainable with a PC with strong GPUs (hence, more reliable to hit on actual blocks consistently), whereas pool mining sounds attractive to weaker GPUs because it at least hand out rewards on a regular basis.
> 
> As my ultimate goal is to build a dedicated mining PC, I will need to go the solo route.
> 
> I will follow the video on the blockchain sync and download a different program for solo mining maybe?
> 
> *EDIT :* your method actually doesn't need to sync the chain. I will have to research more on this.


Based on my meager research, I've read solo mining isn't efficient unless you have an obscenely powerful setup, as in many rigs costing many thousands of dollars. That may only apply to ether mining because that's the only one I've researched.


----------



## spyshagg

All I ever heard was that solo only pays off if you have gigahash (a mini farm!). Less than that stick to pools. So i've heard.


----------



## xquisit

I wish I got into mining when I first heard about it...

Like I use to bot in diablo 2 and leave my computer on all the time... I wish I would've mined instead.

I have two computers to use:

-haswell-e
-980 ti

-ivy bridge
-660 ti (willing to upgrade to a GPU)

is Zcash worth getting into?

I might as well be profiting off my computers instead of using them for fun.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I wish I got into mining when I first heard about it...
> 
> Like I use to bot in diablo 2 and leave my computer on all the time... I wish I would've mined instead.
> 
> I have two computers to use:
> 
> -haswell-e
> -980 ti
> 
> -ivy bridge
> -660 ti (willing to upgrade to a GPU)
> 
> is Zcash worth getting into?
> 
> I might as well be profiting off my computers instead of using them for fun.


True. If I started mining one year earlier than I did, I would be retired today. Honestly.

Use this site to check profits

http://whattomine.com/coins


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> All I ever heard was that solo only pays off if you have gigahash (a mini farm!). Less than that stick to pools. So i've heard.


Well shoot, pool mining here I come


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> All I know is that in Zcash Nvidia is faster than AMD. Only have experience with 1080.
> 
> 7970 - 320 Sol/s
> 290X - 400 Sol/s
> Fury X - 465 Sol/s
> 1080 - 530 Sol/s
> 
> I bealive 1080 Ti does on 7XX mark.


Can you point me to a tutorial to start Zcash mining? I'll set my 1080ti to do that, and have the RX 480's when I get them, do my Ethermining I just set up.


----------



## HarrisLam

So the below is what I get for mining just a little longer than an hour, GTX 1060 @ 19MH/s

Estimated earnings
Based on your average hashrate as well as the average block time and difficulty of the Ethereum network over the last 24 hours.

Period ETH USD
Week Ξ0.00254 $0.43
Month Ξ0.01087 $1.83

So I mined an hour and this is my activity for the past 24hrs, I figured if this rough calculation is correct, multiplying $1.83 by 24 (to simulate mining for the full 24 hrs) will net me my monthly earnings.

so it comes to be around 44USD at current ETH price. Is that normal for a card running @19MH/s? This doesn't sound overly attractive....

====================================

let's say I build a PC with a RX470 and two R9 380s. These 3 cards will probably cost me USD270 in my local second hand market

ANTEC TPC750 80Plus Gold (USD 105)
i3-7100 (USD 105)
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 (USD 150)
G.SKILL DDR4 Value 2400MHz 4G x2 (USD 65)
Do I need an SSD? If so, that's another USD 100 at least

This is reaching 800USD without a case. According to crypto-compare, 470 is 24MH/s and 380 is 17MH/s, so the 3 cards will have a total of 58MH/s of mining power.

Using 19MH/s => $44/month, I get $134 per month from the new rig. Sounds like a decent amount, but still takes half a year to break even, without considering the cost of chassis and electricity.

Is my math correct? If so, what am I missing here? I suppose I could slim up my build to trim the starting cost?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> True. If I started mining one year earlier than I did, I would be retired today. Honestly.
> 
> Use this site to check profits
> 
> http://whattomine.com/coins


Thank you spyshagg,

When did you start mining?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> So the below is what I get for mining just a little longer than an hour, GTX 1060 @ 19MH/s
> 
> Estimated earnings
> Based on your average hashrate as well as the average block time and difficulty of the Ethereum network over the last 24 hours.
> 
> Period ETH USD
> Week Ξ0.00254 $0.43
> Month Ξ0.01087 $1.83
> 
> So I mined an hour and this is my activity for the past 24hrs, I figured if this rough calculation is correct, multiplying $1.83 by 24 (to simulate mining for the full 24 hrs) will net me my monthly earnings.
> 
> so it comes to be around 44USD at current ETH price. Is that normal for a card running @19MH/s? This doesn't sound overly attractive....
> 
> ====================================
> 
> let's say I build a PC with a RX470 and two R9 380s. These 3 cards will probably cost me USD270 in my local second hand market
> 
> ANTEC TPC750 80Plus Gold (USD 105)
> i3-7100 (USD 105)
> GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 (USD 150)
> G.SKILL DDR4 Value 2400MHz 4G x2 (USD 65)
> Do I need an SSD? If so, that's another USD 100 at least
> 
> This is reaching 800USD without a case. According to crypto-compare, 470 is 24MH/s and 380 is 17MH/s, so the 3 cards will have a total of 58MH/s of mining power.
> 
> Using 19MH/s => $44/month, I get $134 per month from the new rig. Sounds like a decent amount, but still takes half a year to break even, without considering the cost of chassis and electricity.
> 
> Is my math correct? If so, what am I missing here? I suppose I could slim up my build to trim the starting cost?


So basically you know what to mine and what cards to buy. Just looking at cards right now its very hard to buy new. Let say you build a deticated mining rig with 7 GPUs. Assuming you get them at the right price you can get RX 570 ~ $200. PSU ~ 1200W and a bunch of other stuff ~ $2000.

Let says in average they do 25-27MH/s. You got ~ 180 MH/s a month. If you do not pay for Electricity you get ~ $760 with current prices. With Electricity you get ~ $680 USD. This takes you 3-4 months. Now if price goes up faster than diff you make it back faster and the other way around. The idea is do not think short term. Think how much ETH you can make how much ETH will go. Only use money to expand.

Use Whattomine to calculate power and cost.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So basically you know what to mine and what cards to buy. Just looking at cards right now its very hard to buy new. Let say you build a deticated mining rig with 7 GPUs. Assuming you get them at the right price you can get RX 570 ~ $200. PSU ~ 1200W and a bunch of other stuff ~ $2000..


That's the thing though..... I only wanted to build a miner with 3 cards..... That way at least I will have a regular case around the whole thing and it still looks neat and tidy. We don't have tons of space here. I live in Hong Kong, where newer 2-room apartments are hardly 350 square feet (my current home is smaller than that). This "monster" that I'm building will have to be compact and tidy, not acting like a giant spider with legs spreading over an entire bookshelf (self-made rack is also out of the question)

Well.....say I get everything on track and running well on 3 cards, did the motherboard I pick have the capability to plug in more GPUs? I suppose I could start with 3 and then think of ways to extend the adapters out of the case and hang the cards somewhere? But then I will have to buy a strong power supply at the beginning to avoid wasting money....

This is really starting to go beyond my PC knowledge boundaries


----------



## paulerxx

2020: It's over 9000!!!!1


----------



## diggiddi

Anyone know if you can use EthOS on a virtual machine?


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That's the thing though..... I only wanted to build a miner with 3 cards..... That way at least I will have a regular case around the whole thing and it still looks neat and tidy. We don't have tons of space here. I live in Hong Kong, where newer 2-room apartments are hardly 350 square feet (my current home is smaller than that). This "monster" that I'm building will have to be compact and tidy, not acting like a giant spider with legs spreading over an entire bookshelf (self-made rack is also out of the question)
> 
> Well.....say I get everything on track and running well on 3 cards, did the motherboard I pick have the capability to plug in more GPUs? I suppose I could start with 3 and then think of ways to extend the adapters out of the case and hang the cards somewhere? But then I will have to buy a strong power supply at the beginning to avoid wasting money....
> 
> This is really starting to go beyond my PC knowledge boundaries


You can use pcie risers and 1x slots for mining, so it would seem that board can handle 6 gpus.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Can you point me to a tutorial to start Zcash mining? I'll set my 1080ti to do that, and have the RX 480's when I get them, do my Ethermining I just set up.


Very simple for Zcash, just pick a pool that you wish to use and everything is in the help section. I use suprnova, with zecminer 0.3.3b, just make an account on the pool, create worker, edit the bat file settings and thats it. 1080Ti does indeed get 730-740 sol/s, has to be the best gpu for mining Zcash at the moment.


----------



## caenlen

So lets say I am a bad guy, here is my bitcoin wallet, pay me $50 to unlock your PC, 3 million people end up doing this - then I take that wallets funds and I transfer it to another bitcoin wallet, and then to another wallet, then I go to buy something on the legit market with the bitcoin or I send it to a real bank account after a few months of laying low, can Bitcoin be traced through wallet transactions?

A- I am not a criminal and never would be, this is just a hypothetical situation, because everyone has a wallet, so therefore, isn't it all still traceable at the moment someone buys someone with it?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So lets say I am a bad guy, here is my bitcoin wallet, pay me $50 to unlock your PC, 3 million people end up doing this - then I take that wallets funds and I transfer it to another bitcoin wallet, and then to another wallet, then I go to buy something on the legit market with the bitcoin or I send it to a real bank account after a few months of laying low, can Bitcoin be traced through wallet transactions?
> 
> A- I am not a criminal and never would be, this is just a hypothetical situation, because everyone has a wallet, so therefore, isn't it all still traceable at the moment someone buys someone with it?


The idea is that even if they know ur address they cant do anything about it.


----------



## oaijsdoias

Quote:


> While the Bitcoin technology can support strong anonymity, the current implementation is usually not very anonymous.
> 
> The main problem is that every transaction is publicly logged. Anyone can see the flow of Bitcoins from address to address (see first image). Alone, this information can't identify anyone because the addresses are just random numbers. However, if any of the addresses in a transaction's past or future can be tied to an actual identity, it might be possible to work from that point and guess who may own all of the other addresses. This identity information might come from network analysis, surveillance, or just Googling the address. The officially encouraged practice of using a new address for every transaction is designed to make this attack more difficult.


https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Anonymity


----------



## Stizuner

I tried all my old hard disks.. i know i had 10 bitcoin somewhere.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I tried all my old hard disks.. i know i had 10 bitcoin somewhere.


Lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The idea is that even if they know ur address they cant do anything about it.


This makes no sense to me, explain please.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This makes no sense to me, explain please.


I think it has to do with the law, in which it really has a limit in what it can do to electronic media.

In other words, it's hard for the government to invade your privacy without a warrant and for them to get a warrant, under current law, it is very difficult to get one without a probable cause.

I think that is what I understand from it.


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I tried all my old hard disks.. i know i had 10 bitcoin somewhere.


Hahahaaa. Good luck, I hope you find them. On another note, I think this thread is becoming the "Official Crypto currency thread" . OC, why you no make sub-forum?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Hahahaaa. Good luck, I hope you find them. On another note, I think this thread is becoming the "Official Crypto currency thread" . OC, why you no make sub-forum?


OCN had a crypto sub forum but it vanished some time ago.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> I think it has to do with the law, in which it really has a limit in what it can do to electronic media.
> 
> In other words, it's hard for the government to invade your privacy without a warrant and for them to get a warrant, under current law, it is very difficult to get one without a probable cause.
> 
> I think that is what I understand from it.


Interesting. This is my argument, laws change, the more Silk Roads that rise and fall, the more "easier access" to the black market becomes because of how easy Bitcoin is to obtain and not meeting some shady people in a back alley...

Indeed, I do see a future in next ten years where Federal laws start proactively fighting Bitcoin and other currencies. Really, it is only a matter of time, governments will not stand for being undermined. Bitcoin and other currencies are all about timing, good investment early on, but timing the bubble is key for profit margins.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Interesting. This is my argument, laws change, the more Silk Roads that rise and fall, the more "easier access" to the black market becomes because of how easy Bitcoin is to obtain and not meeting some shady people in a back alley...
> 
> Indeed, I do see a future in next ten years where Federal laws start proactively fighting Bitcoin and other currencies. Really, it is only a matter of time, governments will not stand for being undermined. Bitcoin and other currencies are all about timing, good investment early on, but timing the bubble is key for profit margins.


While I can agree to some extent that criminal activity could rise to bitcoin or cryptocurrency, it doesn't always mean it would be easy for them as well. As I have seen and have somewhat read, development of such currency will only get more extend and technology does not stop for anyone nor innovation.

Regardless of what the government does, technology will advance and they will need to catch up. Even if laws change, there will almost likely find a loophole of some sort and a new technology will avoid such laws through that loop hole.

It's like an old water hose....it punctures on one side, you tape it up and fix it and then another puncture appears on the other end. You are constantly fixing it, trying to make it "better".

That is how I see cryptocurrency to advance and it's not going to stop anytime soon.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> I think it has to do with the law, in which it really has a limit in what it can do to electronic media.
> 
> In other words, it's hard for the government to invade your privacy without a warrant and for them to get a warrant, under current law, it is very difficult to get one without a probable cause.
> 
> I think that is what I understand from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. This is my argument, laws change, the more Silk Roads that rise and fall, the more "easier access" to the black market becomes because of how easy Bitcoin is to obtain and not meeting some shady people in a back alley...
> 
> Indeed, I do see a future in next ten years where Federal laws start proactively fighting Bitcoin and other currencies. Really, it is only a matter of time, governments will not stand for being undermined. Bitcoin and other currencies are all about timing, good investment early on, but timing the bubble is key for profit margins.
Click to expand...

Nah. By the time you've managed to gain 3 million through ransomware your local government will try to have fun with you whether they can legally touch you or not.

Once your BTC account is associated with a meaningful identity, such as your citizenship, cryptocurrency is no longer relevant. It's just you vs the police. The safety comes from the fact that the account is anonymous, and the protocol is decentralized. Law enforcement can only trace an account. They don't know how to physically reach you unless you make some other mistake. They can tell people to ban your account, however clients following the protocol don't have to comply. Maybe they can legally require a ban within one country, or multiple countries through some kind of agreement, but not internationally in a world where one country's terrorist is anther's freedom fighter. Even when an effective ban is in place, not following the law could be practical and profitable under this scheme.

The tricky part if how to take your profit out of the cryptocurrency system, hence the need for mixers and other methods.

Governments do and will fight cryptocurrency. Cryptocurrency is designed to migrate political risk (currency that doesn't depend on government reputation), so by definition it needs to work while being illegal.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> While I can agree to some extent that criminal activity could rise to bitcoin or cryptocurrency, it doesn't always mean it would be easy for them as well. As I have seen and have somewhat read, development of such currency will only get more extend and technology does not stop for anyone nor innovation.
> 
> Regardless of what the government does, technology will advance and they will need to catch up. Even if laws change, there will almost likely find a loophole of some sort and a new technology will avoid such laws through that loop hole.
> 
> It's like an old water hose....it punctures on one side, you tape it up and fix it and then another puncture appears on the other end. You are constantly fixing it, trying to make it "better".
> 
> That is how I see cryptocurrency to advance and it's not going to stop anytime soon.


I disagree, a simple Federal law that applies to all states banning the use of bitcoin as a currency would take it away from the universities who accept it as payment, the hotels who accept it, etc etc etc. Basically it would take a hammer in the legs to its value. It would still survive in black markets sure, but it would def not be as powerful as it is now or be worth as much as it could have been.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I tried all my old hard disks.. i know i had 10 bitcoin somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaaa. Good luck, I hope you find them. On another note, I think this thread is becoming the "Official Crypto currency thread" . OC, why you no make sub-forum?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Hahahaaa. Good luck, I hope you find them. On another note, I think this thread is becoming the "Official Crypto currency thread" . OC, why you no make sub-forum?
> 
> 
> 
> OCN had a crypto sub forum but it vanished some time ago.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/f/18042/distributed-computing-general

We had dedicated bitcoin and litecoin sub forums but they had little to no activity so we removed them.


----------



## razaice

Does anybody have a recommendation for a good ether mining pool or does it not really make a difference which one somebody chooses?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Does anybody have a recommendation for a good ether mining pool or does it not really make a difference which one somebody chooses?


I use nanopool


----------



## b0oMeR

Why don't you GPU miners use an auto switching pool that mines the best alt coins and convertts to btc for you?

Btc mining has had its difficulty fly with the ASICs on the market.

Look into an antminer if you are actually looking to mine.
One or two gpus it really isn't worth the lifespan of your GPUs ram to mine imo espefially on a 1080.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Sadly, it may be too late for us to actually capitalize on any of it


Cryptocurrencies are still in their infancy, so it's hardly too late, even from a purely investment perspective.

Of course, the ultimate goal was/is to have more universal medium of exchange than any centralized fiat currency, or any physical commodity could ever be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> Crypto-currency needs to die, as the majority beneficiary of it is criminals/dark web users.


Fortunately for mostly everyone, even yourself, cryptocurrency is here to stay.

Individual currencies will rise and fall, but the cat is out of the bag and the potential applications are too broad to ignore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> because everyone has a wallet, so therefore, isn't it all still traceable at the moment someone buys someone with it?


Every transaction ever made is stored in the blockchain and you can follow most cryptos from their point of generation through every wallet it's ever been in.

Putting an identity to someone who knows how things work and who _wants_ to cover their tracks is almost impossible, however.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Why don't you GPU miners use an auto switching pool that mines the best alt coins and convertts to btc for you?
> 
> Btc mining has had its difficulty fly with the ASICs on the market.
> 
> Look into an antminer if you are actually looking to mine.
> One or two gpus it really isn't worth the lifespan of your GPUs ram to mine imo espefially on a 1080.


Because they are not effective compared to a dedicated single-coin miner. Also, do not even consider recommending Minergate, because this one is scam.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Because they are not effective compared to a dedicated single-coin miner. Also, do not even consider recommending Minergate, because this one is scam.


My real question really is why do people bother using GPU's to mine anything other than Etherium?

The difficulty at this rate is simply not worth it to mine unless you are using an ASIC or Scrypt-N coin.

You can get what maybe 75-100 cents a day per GPU if even.
And in regards to efficiency, it depends on whether you keep the altcoins mined and trade them at the appropriate times or let the backend exchange it for you at spot price. It can vary heavily there but generally it will mine you the best alt/btc ratio for the current time span.

Better than strictly mining BTC at least.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> My real question really is why do people bother using GPU's to mine anything other than Etherium?
> 
> The difficulty at this rate is simply not worth it to mine unless you are using an ASIC or Scrypt-N coin.
> 
> You can get what maybe 75-100 cents a day per GPU if even.
> And in regards to efficiency, it depends on whether you keep the altcoins mined and trade them at the appropriate times or let the backend exchange it for you at spot price. It can vary heavily there but generally it will mine you the best alt/btc ratio for the current time span.
> 
> Better than strictly mining BTC at least.


There are other coins to mine. For example with older AMD cards like HD 7970 (GCN1) and Nvidia GPU is better to mine ZEC. Also other GPUs can do dual mining.


----------



## Newtocooling

Has anyone used NiceHash to sell your hash power? I had a hard time trying to get a zcash mine going today, and while researching how to fix my problem I came across NiceHash. I had a BitGo wallet and NiceHash miner going in 10 minutes. It says right now the daily rate my 1080ti is making is around 7.00 USD. I'm not sure if this is very good or not, but it doesn't seem bad. When I tried Suprnova and Zcash, everytime I tried to start the mining I got an error message the the username was not registered and it would just crash.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There are other coins to mine. For example with older AMD cards like HD 7970 (GCN1) and Nvidia GPU is better to mine ZEC. Also other GPUs can do dual mining.


I guess my real question is getting really lost in my poor way of framing it.

Why mine at such a small scale? You can buy BTC/Altcoins off an exchange if you wanted to speculate/invest your time/money/effort into them.

I have extensive experience in blockchains and BTC mining and I simply don't see why people bother with one or two GPUs even under 10 GPUs to me it doesn't make sense economically.

If you have a farm of GPUs, than Etherium or any other Scrypt-N coin makes some sense as you can always garner more GPUs over time and the difficulty isn't being out competed with ASIC miners.

I have over 40TH across 4 Antminer S9's with plans to buy 2 more to keep up with difficulty. Even at 40TH/s @1200w per 10TH/s , I am having trouble keeping the ROI steady as the difficulty has jumped so heavily.

If you wanted to mine/invest into an alt coin instead of BTC you can even moreso buy that so much easily than wasting GPU ram life on getting a few dollars a day on a top end card. You can plug your numbers into a calculator and get a profit/day, do the same exact numbers every week and it'll give you a lower and lower number as the price of BTC goes up (difficulty and price are directly correlated)

If you really had the intentions to mine, the barriers to entry is really in the 10k-20k usd range minimum to sufficiently own enough hashing power to create an income that would be considered relevant. Even at 20k you wouldn't be yielding more than $75 a day which really is rubbish with a cost to break even at ~300 days not even including the difficulty fork.

The ~300 break even day is also subject to market volatility, if the price of BTC goes up from your avg mining price then it'll bring it down to 150-200 days. If it goes down or stays flat your looking at the almost one year to earn back that capital.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> I guess my real question is getting really lost in my poor way of framing it.
> 
> Why mine at such a small scale? You can buy BTC/Altcoins off an exchange if you wanted to speculate/invest your time/money/effort into them.
> 
> I have extensive experience in blockchains and BTC mining and I simply don't see why people bother with one or two GPUs even under 10 GPUs to me it doesn't make sense economically.
> 
> If you have a farm of GPUs, than Etherium or any other Scrypt-N coin makes some sense as you can always garner more GPUs over time and the difficulty isn't being out competed with ASIC miners.
> 
> I have over 40TH across 4 Antminer S9's with plans to buy 2 more to keep up with difficulty. Even at 40TH/s @1200w per 10TH/s , I am having trouble keeping the ROI steady as the difficulty has jumped so heavily.
> 
> If you wanted to mine/invest into an alt coin instead of BTC you can even moreso buy that so much easily than wasting GPU ram life on getting a few dollars a day on a top end card. You can plug your numbers into a calculator and get a profit/day, do the same exact numbers every week and it'll give you a lower and lower number as the price of BTC goes up (difficulty and price are directly correlated)
> 
> If you really had the intentions to mine, the barriers to entry is really in the 10k-20k usd range minimum to sufficiently own enough hashing power to create an income that would be considered relevant. Even at 20k you wouldn't be yielding more than $75 a day which really is rubbish with a cost to break even at ~300 days not even including the difficulty fork.
> 
> The ~300 break even day is also subject to market volatility, if the price of BTC goes up from your avg mining price then it'll bring it down to 150-200 days. If it goes down or stays flat your looking at the almost one year to earn back that capital.


I only have 11 GPUs mining. Most are old GPU. I did not invest any more really. I had 290X and 2 x 7970s, Got 3 x 285X from AMD event. Only Bought a MB + CPU + CPU cooler for 60 USD. Bought some used HD 7950s and 280. Recently got GTX1080. All in all including PSU and PCIE riser I have spend ~ 1300 CAD. I make that back in 20-30 days at this rate. I am already kind of maxed in power. Only way for me to make more is install a dedicated circuit or get more efficient GPUs. I mined last yest ETH with 2 x 290X + 2 x 7970. I should have used more GPUs. Even for the time I made money. I mined ~ 150 ETH from April to Mid June. Sold most and only have 75. Unlike BTC you can make it big with GPU mining without major investment.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I only have 11 GPUs mining. Most are old GPU. I did not invest any more really. I had 290X and 2 x 7970s, Got 3 x 285X from AMD event. Only Bought a MB + CPU + CPU cooler for 60 USD. Bought some used HD 7950s and 280. Recently got GTX1080. All in all including PSU and PCIE riser I have spend ~ 1300 CAD. I make that back in 20-30 days at this rate. I am already kind of maxed in power. Only way for me to make more is install a dedicated circuit or get more efficient GPUs. I mined last yest ETH with 2 x 290X + 2 x 7970. I should have used more GPUs. Even for the time I made money. I mined ~ 150 ETH from April to Mid June. Sold most and only have 75. Unlike BTC you can make it big with GPU mining without major investment.


If you had a decent amount already invested in Nvidia meaning 2 1070's and one 1080ti would you use a site like NiceHash to maximize profit? ETH is better with AMD cards right? I do have a couple of RX 480's but they won't be here till the middle of June I think.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Kinda off the topic train but I just went on a walk and encountered a guy running down the street about becoming a millionaire just an hour ago. I asked him if it was Bitcoin and he said yes. The guy apparently made 4 Million bucks. I have no reason to doubt him, he was running down the street at 9pm in the dark as happy as could be. He must be having a great day, I bet he forgot about his investments and just checked it this week.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Kinda off the topic train but I just went on a walk and encountered a guy running down the street about becoming a millionaire just an hour ago. I asked him if it was Bitcoin and he said yes. The guy apparently made 4 Million bucks. I have no reason to doubt him, he was running down the street at 9pm in the dark as happy as could be. He must be having a great day, I bet he forgot about his investments and just checked it this week.


Oh, he's getting mugged.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Has anyone used NiceHash to sell your hash power? I had a hard time trying to get a zcash mine going today, and while researching how to fix my problem I came across NiceHash. I had a BitGo wallet and NiceHash miner going in 10 minutes. It says right now the daily rate my 1080ti is making is around 7.00 USD. I'm not sure if this is very good or not, but it doesn't seem bad. When I tried Suprnova and Zcash, everytime I tried to start the mining I got an error message the the username was not registered and it would just crash.


Yeah you are getting a decent rate @$7/day, I peaked somewhere around $5/day on my fury, haven't seen that rate since
Just waiting for my CPU, mobo, RAM and PSU to get here then I'll switch to ETH


----------



## HarrisLam

So my situation got a little difficult all of a sudden.

Headed down to the local PC market yesterday, bought all the stuff (forgot to buy a goddam DVD rom for windows) except the GPUs. I was alone and the stuff (case included) are getting heavy so I figured, however many GPUs I'll buy, I will go back there and buy them 1 or 2 days later

I did at least check on availability beforehand so I felt safe. What I later found was that among ALL the stores that claim they have the rx 570 at USD200 / 210 actually no longer have stock. And then the guy wanting to sell his rx 470 for USD130 had not replied to my messages.

I'm literally stuck with a GPU-less mining rig and left with no top-tier video card options. All I see right now is two second hand r9 380 nitro, one at $98-ish, the other at $110, or a r9 390 for $150, r9 fury 4G HBM nitro at $180

I've yet to try assembling the PC (I've never done this by myself before), do you guys think I should go for those cards as a temp solution and just mine away the first second I can get it set up? These 470s and 570s are nowhere in sight but I'm not sure if these 380s are worth it (they even consume more power it seems)


----------



## dVeLoPe

i made sure to rub it in both my parents faces how much money we could have made if they only would have let me leave my pc on 24-7!!!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> So my situation got a little difficult all of a sudden.
> 
> Headed down to the local PC market yesterday, bought all the stuff (forgot to buy a goddam DVD rom for windows) except the GPUs. I was alone and the stuff (case included) are getting heavy so I figured, however many GPUs I'll buy, I will go back there and buy them 1 or 2 days later
> 
> I did at least check on availability beforehand so I felt safe. What I later found was that among ALL the stores that claim they have the rx 570 at USD200 / 210 actually no longer have stock. And then the guy wanting to sell his rx 470 for USD130 had not replied to my messages.
> 
> I'm literally stuck with a GPU-less mining rig and left with no top-tier video card options. All I see right now is two second hand r9 380 nitro, one at $98-ish, the other at $110, or a r9 390 for $150, r9 fury 4G HBM nitro at $180
> 
> I've yet to try assembling the PC (I've never done this by myself before), do you guys think I should go for those cards as a temp solution and just mine away the first second I can get it set up? These 470s and 570s are nowhere in sight but I'm not sure if these 380s are worth it (they even consume more power it seems)


I'd go ahead and get what i can now, at least 2 cards and get started. Figure out which cards are most profitable for what you want to mine and get those now, the RX's are in high demand


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I'd go ahead and get what i can now, at least 2 cards and get started. Figure out which cards are most profitable for what you want to mine and get those now, the RX's are in high demand


Yes, I'm contacting the seller of a sapphire 280x. He wants USD65 for it.

Test that card out. If it's worth doing, I probably get another. Not sure if the card power efficient or not when compared to hash


----------



## MrKoala

65 USD for a Sapphire 280X sounds like a good deal.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> 65 USD for a Sapphire 280X sounds like a good deal.


yes

a lot of older cards of AMD can mine pretty well. The key point however, is how efficient the card is per W usage. That's what makes the RX 4xx series stand out from the crowd.

power consumption is what's holding me back from buying all 3xx series cards once I heard 4xx and 5xx can't be had. At least the 280x is cheap.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Oh, he's getting mugged.


In any other area other than Northern Virginia I would say yes. You could walk down the street carrying bars of gold here and no one would bother you. There's tech millionaires hiding in every neighborhood.


----------



## Thingamajig

the mining game long since sailed and went a long time ago in bitcoin, i really don't know why anyone bothers. Because of big players with huge mining power, there's simply no point attempting to compete.

I participated in ico's with small investments and i'm sitting on over 200k dollars over the course of three years thanks to this recent boom.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> the mining game long since sailed and went a long time ago in bitcoin, i really don't know why anyone bothers. Because of big players with huge mining power, there's simply no point attempting to compete.
> 
> I participated in ico's with small investments and i'm sitting on over 200k dollars over the course of three years thanks to this recent boom.


There is enough there to still be a player. We are not talking here about retiring here just because you made one smart investment with crypto currencies.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There is enough there to still be a player. We are not talking here about retiring here just because you made one smart investment with crypto currencies.


I am sticking with gold personally. Also, I don't need much material wealth in life to be happy, and quite happy driving cheap cars, etc. Gold is king and always will be. If nation-state currency crashes to great depression levels, so will bitcoin, if a solar flare takes out some satellites and internet for a month or three, so to will everything crash. Gold is the only non-negotiable standard for long term survival. Albeit, those are far fetched scenarios.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am sticking with gold personally. Also, I don't need much material wealth in life to be happy, and quite happy driving cheap cars, etc. Gold is king and always will be. If nation-state currency crashes to great depression levels, so will bitcoin, if a solar flare takes out some satellites and internet for a month or three, so to will everything crash. Gold is the only non-negotiable standard for long term survival. Albeit, those are far fetched scenarios.


The cool thing about the first point is that BTC does not depend on national based currencies and that is why a lot of countries are going to invest on it in case stuff like that happens. If Internet goes down you are other things to worry about then wealth.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am sticking with gold personally. Also, I don't need much material wealth in life to be happy, and quite happy driving cheap cars, etc. Gold is king and always will be. If nation-state currency crashes to great depression levels, so will bitcoin, if a solar flare takes out some satellites and internet for a month or three, so to will everything crash. Gold is the only non-negotiable standard for long term survival. Albeit, those are far fetched scenarios.


Although i agree, if you look at it like this:

Bitcoin is a currency, and as like fiat currencies it's value is very much subjective, and hence volatile. Difference is FIAT is often just a random number typed into a computer, bitcoin is mathmatically secured and not manipulated. Bitcoin is more honest than FIAT and therefore better suited in todays modern world.

One thing you'll never be able to do is use your physical gold/silver to buy things online with. Currencies like FIAT became popular because of their convenience over the cumbersome gold/silver that was originally money...downside is its how it's lead to us, the general public, to be scammed by banks with their inflationary tatics.

I believe bitcoin -- or more evidently, reputable alt coins -- are just as an important investment as gold itself in todays modern age, and time has proven me that i'm right in this stance.

I remain bullish on bitcoin but mostly on alt coins that i know have solid roadmaps and futures.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Although i agree, if you look at it like this:
> Bitcoin is a currency, and as like fiat currencies it's value is very much subjective, and hence volatile. Difference is FIAT is often just a random number typed into a computer, bitcoin is mathmatically secured and not manipulated. Bitcoin is more honest than FIAT and therefore better suited in todays modern world.
> One thing you'll never be able to do is use your physical gold/silver to buy things online with. Currencies like FIAT became popular because of their convenience over the cumbersome gold/silver that was originally money...downside is its how it's lead to us, the general public, to be scammed by banks with their inflationary tatics.
> I believe bitcoin -- or more evidently, reputable alt coins -- are just as an important investment as gold itself in todays modern age, and time has proven me that i'm right in this stance.
> I remain bullish on bitcoin but mostly on alt coins that i know have solid roadmaps and futures.


Convenience was only an important factor in the very beginning when the alternatives were way more awkward to handle.

FIAT's value depends on the reputation of governments, and its convenience of use in the modern world depends on the reputation of banks. (It's valuable because people believe the numbers are not really random.) The value of gold (plus other precious metals and whatnot) depends partially on the knowledge of its rarity and partially on meaningful uses of the material itself. Cryptocurrency's value, by design, does not depend on anything when it's initialized. It's only valuable when a large market is established, making the protocol an attractive tool for exchange.

Ultimately, anything we can call "money" in the modern world is useless on its own. The value is arbitrarily defined and people only want it for exchange. This applies to both FIAT and decentralized currencies. But there's still a long uphill fight before any cryptocurrency system can reach a level comparable to established FIAT counterparts in terms of being an universal tool of exchange. A cryptocurrency's value depends entirely on this status.

The fact that people expect the value of BTC relative to FIAT to continue rising dramatically and bring profit is direct proof that BTC is not functioning as intended. In a world where BTC works, it should act as a stable reference of value while FIAT currencies fluctuate around it due to political influence, which is the very source of risk cryptocurrency was designed to migrate. We are seeing the exact opposite right now. The majority of participants in this market still invest in BTC because they expect the value of the currency itself to rise, not because they're interested in using BTC in exchange of products and services. For now, it's still being driven like a pyramid scheme.

Personally speaking, I think the creation of block chain is guaranteed to have a long lasting effect. Whether cryptocurrency can change the world remains to be seen.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> the mining game long since sailed and went a long time ago in bitcoin, i really don't know why anyone bothers. Because of big players with huge mining power, there's simply no point attempting to compete.
> 
> I participated in ico's with small investments and i'm sitting on over 200k dollars over the course of three years thanks to this recent boom.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am sticking with gold personally. Also, I don't need much material wealth in life to be happy, and quite happy driving cheap cars, etc. Gold is king and always will be. If nation-state currency crashes to great depression levels, so will bitcoin, if a solar flare takes out some satellites and internet for a month or three, so to will everything crash. Gold is the only non-negotiable standard for long term survival. Albeit, those are far fetched scenarios.


how do you earn money with gold though? Are we talking about investments? As in buy low and sell high?

Prices of both fluctuates, but unlike gold, cryptos are something I can mine, or in this case lets say "earn", with my PC as if my PC is working a job.

For middle class ppl that has a house and a car, basically everything you need in daily life, AND have a few hundred K USD sitting around, yeah, I suppose you are right that cryptos are too unstable, have potential to crash and all that. Might as well stick to traditional investment methods

For us who don't have much starting out, $1800-2000 for each miner PC is a pretty decent way to start earning money. You aren't wrong that we aren't getting early bird benefits and only the big guys are earning real money. But Zealot is also correct in saying that there is still enough leftovers on the table for us commoners to survive and possibly earn a living.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how do you earn money with gold though? Are we talking about investments? As in buy low and sell high?
> 
> Prices of both fluctuates, but unlike gold, cryptos are something I can mine, or in this case lets say "earn", with my PC as if my PC is working a job.
> 
> For middle class ppl that has a house and a car, basically everything you need in daily life, AND have a few hundred K USD sitting around, yeah, I suppose you are right that cryptos are too unstable, have potential to crash and all that. Might as well stick to traditional investment methods
> 
> For us who don't have much starting out, $1800-2000 for each miner PC is a pretty decent way to start earning money. You aren't wrong that we aren't getting early bird benefits and only the big guys are earning real money. But Zealot is also correct in saying that there is still enough leftovers on the table for us commoners to survive and possibly earn a living.


At least for me I am hopping by next year I can pay my University Load. I am still going to hold most of the coin considering that most are saying ETH will hit $1000 mark. The idea is to secure Alt coins that have a future.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> At least for me I am hopping by next year I can pay my University Load. I am still going to hold most of the coin considering that most are saying ETH will hit $1000 mark. The idea is to secure Alt coins that have a future.


i also sincerely hope that ETH will give me a future.

Over here, a nicer 500 sq ft apartment costs 1million USD while our average salary is nowhere near the average US university graduates. Since I'm just starting out and I don't own a farm, mining is really just a backup. I will need to use real money to buy some as well once I get my trading account set up, that's the only way I can get my shares big enough to see realistic gains. Not going all in on it, just gotta fork over some funds to treat it like a real investment. 2-3 coins a month with a good miner PC isn't gonna cut it, not to mention mining will only get harder.

After that, if ETH can reach 500-1000 in 2 years I will be in a decent shape

we all have our struggles. It's good that you at least started out a lot earlier than us and know to hold onto your coins.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i also sincerely hope that ETH will give me a future.
> 
> Over here, a nicer 500 sq ft apartment costs 1million USD while our average salary is nowhere near the average US university graduates. Since I'm just starting out and I don't own a farm, mining is really just a backup. I will need to use real money to buy some as well once I get my trading account set up, that's the only way I can get my shares big enough to see realistic gains. 2-3 coins a month with a good miner PC isn't gonna cut it.
> 
> After that, if ETH can reach 500-1000 in 2 years I will be in a decent shape
> 
> we all have our struggles. It's good that you at least started out a lot earlier than us and know to hold onto your coins.


The reason I still have them is really because I failed to sell them when it was high in June 2016 ~ $24. It started dropping and there was no point to sell for $9. If I had known better I should have continued mining but really when 3 PCs in hot summer makes only $5 a day you kind of do not want to deal with the heat. That is only when you look back and 0.7 ETH a day is not $5 but $100 now. Be lucky to make 0.1 ETH a day now with same GPU power. One problem with high prices is that more people want to mine which increases diff. If price drops than you start to make less because still people mine. I had this problem in Jan of this year with Zec where I made ~ 4 Coin in 1 month and for the next months because the price was dropping form $60 to $30 I was just keeping up with what I had already mined. Trading is really where the big money is being made. I can mine 1 ETH in 10 days but someone can make that with a simple trade in in 10 mins.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The reason I still have them is really because I failed to sell them when it was high in June 2016 ~ $24. It started dropping and there was no point to sell for $9. If I had known better I should have continued mining but really when 3 PCs in hot summer makes only $5 a day you kind of do not want to deal with the heat. That is only when you look back and 0.7 ETH a day is not $5 but $100 now. Be lucky to make 0.1 ETH a day now with same GPU power. One problem with high prices is that more people want to mine which increases diff. If price drops than you start to make less because still people mine. I had this problem in Jan of this year with Zec where I made ~ 4 Coin in 1 month and for the next months because the price was dropping form $60 to $30 I was just keeping up with what I had already mined. Trading is really where the big money is being made. I can mine 1 ETH in 10 days but someone can make that with a simple trade in in 10 mins.


I've been hanging around the stock market for quite some time, and understand what you are trying to say completely.

Mining is like your job. The actual ETH trading is like a stock.

People has been saying at the beginning of time : hell, if I have the skills to survive in the stock market, knowing when to buy in and when to get out, with just a bit of capital I could just trade stocks for a living. I don't have to work that sh_tty ass job for 3k a month!!

That's essentially what you are saying.

Fact is, 95% of the people don't have the skills and luck to pull off high, or even just stable earnings from mere trading, not to mention you can lose money in day / week trading as well, unless you break your rules of loss cutting and say that you will hold because you believe in the stock. In that case you will not have any actual income until you make your next moves.

All in all, it's dangerous to not have plan B, something you can fall back on.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> For middle class ppl that has a house and a car, basically everything you need in daily life, AND have a few hundred K USD sitting around, yeah, I suppose you are right that cryptos are too unstable, have potential to crash and all that. Might as well stick to traditional investment methods


How i feel regarding traditional investment methods:





How cryptocurrency has made me feel over the last 2/3 years:


----------



## caenlen

BTC is at $2,333 right now and still dropping. Hmm, almost hit $2900... its just so volatile... if it ever crashes hard again like around $800 or something... I may buy a couple coins... but eh its just too volatile I can't justify dropping 2 grand for a coin.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys Is it worth it to mine XMR on a FX 8350?


----------



## MrKoala

If you don't have to pay your power bills, why not.

One FX8350 won't make a meaningful difference either way though.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> BTC is at $2,333 right now and still dropping. Hmm, almost hit $2900... its just so volatile... if it ever crashes hard again like around $800 or something... I may buy a couple coins... but eh its just too volatile I can't justify dropping 2 grand for a coin.


Then go for ETH. Heck even DASH jumped high in value.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> If you don't have to pay your power bills, why not.
> 
> One FX8350 won't make a meaningful difference either way though.


Oh I do pay my own bills, I should have said in addition to using my graphics cards,
Yeah its not worth it, its currently earning between 50c-70c a day


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Oh I do pay my own bills, I should have said in addition to using my graphics cards,
> Yeah its not worth it, its currently earning between 50c-70c a day


Which I imagine is offset by power consumption.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys Is it worth it to mine XMR on a FX 8350?


I do bot think so.


----------



## 1216

Equihash is great on GCN1


----------



## dVeLoPe

so for a gtx1080 for now and a 1080ti for later on a 6core intel what do i mine?

i dont just want to be able to have some extra income sometime in the future by mining now and holding to the coins


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so for a gtx1080 for now and a 1080ti for later on a 6core intel what do i mine?
> 
> i dont just want to be able to have some extra income sometime in the future by mining now and holding to the coins


Use the 1070 and input your power use, electric cost etc to get an idea
https://whattomine.com/


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so for a gtx1080 for now and a 1080ti for later on a 6core intel what do i mine?
> 
> i dont just want to be able to have some extra income sometime in the future by mining now and holding to the coins


Equihash is the only option for Nvidia that I know of and it happens to be best on Pascal so you're in luck there


----------



## dVeLoPe

i also have a gtx 680 rig on an [email protected] so techiniclly have 2 systems to farm on


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.coindesk.com/what-to-know-before-trading-monero/


----------



## mr soft

https://www.rt.com/business/390075-bitcoin-price-fall-market/
Not sure if already posted, but a slight decrease already.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> https://www.rt.com/business/390075-bitcoin-price-fall-market/
> Not sure if already posted, but a slight decrease already.


No surprise, profit taking is ordinary in an oversold market. If you check my posts here and on BCT you'll find I've warned about this bubble for a few weeks. And to move profits into fiat.


----------



## Newtocooling

Can anyone help me with mining Zcash from the suprnova site? I downloaded the Windows CPU and GPU version, and it will only default to CPU mining. These are the instructions I get from the download site:

This release (V0.3a) supports:

very fast CPU implementation (up to 40 Sol/s on i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz), based on xenoncat solvers
support for NVIDIA GPUs, based on Tromp solvers
(beta) support for AMD GPUs, based on Tromp solvers, ported by eXtremal to OpenCL
Run with "-h" parameter to learn possible commands. By default, miner uses all CPU cores and no GPU devices. You need to explicitly enable GPU devices (setting "-cd" parameter for NVIDIA or "-od" parameter for AMD). If you wish to mine only with GPUs and no CPU, you must explicitly set "-t 0".

Miner auto detects CPU extensions (SSE2, AVX1 or AVX2) and uses appropriate miner.

PLEASE note: if you have issues with AMD, try deleting .bin files!

Run with:

nheqminer -u suprnova.5 -p x

replacing suprnova.5 with your username.workername

And this is the command line I use to try and force it to mine with my 1080ti:

nheqminer -u my username.workname -p mypassword x -cd 0 1 -t0

But on Aida 64 my CPU is at 100% and the GPU is at 2%.

I keep just going back to NiceHashminer for now as that's the most user freindly mining software I've used so far. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Can anyone help me with mining Zcash from the suprnova site? I downloaded the Windows CPU and GPU version, and it will only default to CPU mining. These are the instructions I get from the download site:
> 
> This release (V0.3a) supports:
> 
> very fast CPU implementation (up to 40 Sol/s on i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz), based on xenoncat solvers
> support for NVIDIA GPUs, based on Tromp solvers
> (beta) support for AMD GPUs, based on Tromp solvers, ported by eXtremal to OpenCL
> Run with "-h" parameter to learn possible commands. By default, miner uses all CPU cores and no GPU devices. You need to explicitly enable GPU devices (setting "-cd" parameter for NVIDIA or "-od" parameter for AMD). If you wish to mine only with GPUs and no CPU, you must explicitly set "-t 0".
> 
> Miner auto detects CPU extensions (SSE2, AVX1 or AVX2) and uses appropriate miner.
> 
> PLEASE note: if you have issues with AMD, try deleting .bin files!
> 
> Run with:
> 
> nheqminer -u suprnova.5 -p x
> 
> replacing suprnova.5 with your username.workername
> 
> And this is the command line I use to try and force it to mine with my 1080ti:
> 
> nheqminer -u my username.workname -p mypassword x -cd 0 1 -t0
> 
> But on Aida 64 my CPU is at 100% and the GPU is at 2%.
> 
> I keep just going back to NiceHashminer for now as that's the most user freindly mining software I've used so far. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


The very first thing you must NOT do when CPU AND GPU mining - YOU DO NOT SET CPU MINER ON 100%/ALL THREADS. You always leave one thread to feed the system and the GPU.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The very first thing you must NOT do when CPU AND GPU mining - YOU DO NOT SET CPU MINER ON 100%/ALL THREADS. You always leave one thread to feed the system and the GPU.


I"m trying to set the miner to only use my GPU, but for some reason my command prompt run command is not working:

nheqminer -u my username.workname -p mypassword x -cd 0 1 -t0

do you see something wrong with the command line above, and can you tell me how to fix it??


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I"m trying to set the miner to only use my GPU, but for some reason my command prompt run command is not working:
> 
> nheqminer -u my username.workname -p mypassword x -cd 0 1 -t0
> 
> do you see something wrong with the command line above, and can you tell me how to fix it??


Download Miner Here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1707546.0
Use this Pool: https://zcash.flypool.org/

In the bat file have : ZecMiner --server eu1-zcash.flypool.org --port 3333 --user t1aPh73U6aRLcb1QVvRfCNTDMRg62Xy7qcx.GTX1080 --pass x
Just Put your own address and you are set.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Download Miner Here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1707546.0
> Use this Pool: https://zcash.flypool.org/
> 
> In the bat file have : ZecMiner --server eu1-zcash.flypool.org --port 3333 --user t1aPh73U6aRLcb1QVvRfCNTDMRg62Xy7qcx.GTX1080 --pass x
> Just Put your own address and you are set.


Appreciated I'll try it today.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Download Miner Here: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1707546.0
> Use this Pool: https://zcash.flypool.org/
> 
> In the bat file have : ZecMiner --server eu1-zcash.flypool.org --port 3333 --user t1aPh73U6aRLcb1QVvRfCNTDMRg62Xy7qcx.GTX1080 --pass x
> Just Put your own address and you are set.


That batch file won't launch for me. When you say my own address you mean my jaxx wallet address for zcash? Or should I use another wallet? Sorry this is all pretty new to me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> That batch file won't launch for me. When you say my own address you mean my jaxx wallet address for zcash? Or should I use another wallet? Sorry this is all pretty new to me.


Sent me a pm.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am sticking with gold personally. Also, I don't need much material wealth in life to be happy, and quite happy driving cheap cars, etc. Gold is king and always will be. If nation-state currency crashes to great depression levels, so will bitcoin, if a solar flare takes out some satellites and internet for a month or three, so to will everything crash. *Gold is the only non-negotiable standard for long term survival*. Albeit, those are far fetched scenarios.


I think that was true but with this recent invention I would second guess it but who knows!


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

A good handful of you guys have convinced me. I bought some BTC/ETH/LTC.
Glad I didn't buy it when it was peaking around $2700/BTC though, I bought around $2100~ which apparently is still a pretty high point. Funny to see that all the coins I bought are now worth more than they were when I bought them. Neat stuff.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Prepare for AMD shortages

https://m.hardocp.com/news/2017/05/29/bitcoin_mining_has_taken_all_amd_rx_580_gpu_stock63


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Prepare for AMD shortages
> 
> https://m.hardocp.com/news/2017/05/29/bitcoin_mining_has_taken_all_amd_rx_580_gpu_stock63


Yes. All RX580s and 570s are sold out.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Prepare for AMD shortages
> 
> https://m.hardocp.com/news/2017/05/29/bitcoin_mining_has_taken_all_amd_rx_580_gpu_stock63


Pfft...

They have been none for the past 2 weeks!! Lol

A friend of mine who doesnt know about computers, well knows a bit, started his AMD build and was looking for a an RX series card. Tried every store he could think of and they were al sold out. He then said he would buy a used one and went on craigslist. People there are charging 300 to 400 for an rx 570.

He had to settle for a gtx 1050 ti in the end.


----------



## razaice

.


----------



## MiladEd

Total crypto currency noob here. I've got a RX 480, which can OC pretty high on stock voltages (1370 core, 2150 VRAM, haven't even tried to go higher), so I assume it migh undervolt well as well, and electricity is pretty cheap in my country. Is it feasible to start mining? I'm not looking it to be a great source of income, just something that my PC can do while I'm not gaming on it (I game about 1-2 hours everyday)?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Total crypto currency noob here. I've got a RX 480, which can OC pretty high on stock voltages (1370 core, 2150 VRAM, haven't even tried to go higher), so I assume it migh undervolt well as well, and electricity is pretty cheap in my country. Is it feasible to start mining? I'm not looking it to be a great source of income, just something that my PC can do while I'm not gaming on it (I game about 1-2 hours everyday)?


Yup, ETH or XMR are the coins you are going to look at.

ETH is worth more, but draws more electricity, and XMR is vice-versa.

Core overlock is not needed for those two, you run stock, overclock memory and mod BIOS, and you can call it a day.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Total crypto currency noob here. I've got a RX 480, which can OC pretty high on stock voltages (1370 core, 2150 VRAM, haven't even tried to go higher), so I assume it migh undervolt well as well, and electricity is pretty cheap in my country. Is it feasible to start mining? I'm not looking it to be a great source of income, just something that my PC can do while I'm not gaming on it (I game about 1-2 hours everyday)?


People only need to think about starting costs when they build dedicated PCs to do it. If your PC just happens to have a good mining card, that means your starting cost is zero, and it doesn't get much better than that.

So just try to set it up and see how it works out for you. Some side cash is always nice.

If you think it's good investment after a while, you could also hunt for a second card to double your profits. It's always convenient to do that with just the cost of the graphics card.


----------



## MiladEd

Thanks for the replies. I'll see what I can do. Which coin has the better future, you guys think? ETH or XMR?


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Total crypto currency noob here. I've got a RX 480, which can OC pretty high on stock voltages (1370 core, 2150 VRAM, haven't even tried to go higher), so I assume it migh undervolt well as well, and electricity is pretty cheap in my country. Is it feasible to start mining? I'm not looking it to be a great source of income, just something that my PC can do while I'm not gaming on it (I game about 1-2 hours everyday)?


Keep in mind that your card would be under much more load compared to gaming, so OCing might not be a good idea.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Total crypto currency noob here. I've got a RX 480, which can OC pretty high on stock voltages (1370 core, 2150 VRAM, haven't even tried to go higher), so I assume it migh undervolt well as well, and electricity is pretty cheap in my country. Is it feasible to start mining? I'm not looking it to be a great source of income, just something that my PC can do while I'm not gaming on it (I game about 1-2 hours everyday)?


You do not need to OC the core at all for mining, for 480 1100-1150Mhz on the core is enough. Its the memory clock that matters the most, the higher the better. Also you can under-volt the 480 by 90MV or so and it will consume much less power than during gaming.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> People only need to think about starting costs when they build dedicated PCs to do it. If your PC just happens to have a good mining card, that means your starting cost is zero, and it doesn't get much better than that.
> 
> So just try to set it up and see how it works out for you. Some side cash is always nice.
> 
> If you think it's good investment after a while, you could also hunt for a second card to double your profits. It's always convenient to do that with just the cost of the graphics card.


In my opinion its best to just build a dedicated mining rig. All you need is a motherboard with 4+ PCI-E slots, dual core CPU and 8GB ram, and the best PSU for the application. Most people have the gaming PC in their room, that means constant noise and heat. One or two GPUs is barely worth the trouble I think, but great to experiment with.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Keep in mind that your card would be under much more load compared to gaming, so OCing might not be a good idea.


Can't afford to. I'll underclock and undervolt while mining, and make dedicated gaming and mining OC profiles.


----------



## paulkemp

Anyone had any success with Nvidia GPUs? What can I consider mining with a 970 and a 1080?


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> In my opinion its best to just build a dedicated mining rig. All you need is a motherboard with 4+ PCI-E slots, dual core CPU and 8GB ram, and the best PSU for the application. Most people have the gaming PC in their room, that means constant noise and heat. One or two GPUs is barely worth the trouble I think, but great to experiment with.


Really can't afford to. My PC is in the living room, and my RX 480 doesn't make that much noise even with 100% fan speed (which isn't needed, I barely go above 70 C while gaming even with my OC). And even with the underclock and undervolt, I don't it'll be needed at all.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> In my opinion its best to just build a dedicated mining rig. All you need is *a motherboard with 4+ PCI-E slots, dual core CPU and 8GB ram, and the best PSU for the application.* Most people have the gaming PC in their room, that means constant noise and heat. One or two GPUs is barely worth the trouble I think, but great to experiment with.


bold : those things together should add up to north of 350 USD, plus he will probably need a spare monitor, mouse and keyboard unless he's OK with constant swap-plugging to check on mining status once in a while

underline : it's not worth the trouble if the person buys a new computer to mine with just 1 or 2 GPUs. ACtually that's flat out dumb. But considering that's what he owns in the first place and it takes no initial cost to do it, sounds OK as long as hes fine with the noise and heat, if any

(which he claimed to be fine in his new reply)


----------



## MrKoala

You don't need any monitor, mouse and keyboard on a dedicated server. SSH works just fine for the few things you'll ever need to check. Mobo and CPU can be the cheapest ancient junk available with PCIe support. The only issue is the PSU, which you'll need to buy anyway once GPU-adding starts.

With that said, using the existing build is much easier in terms of effort.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> You don't need any monitor, mouse and keyboard on a dedicated server. SSH works just fine for the few things you'll ever need to check. Mobo and CPU can be the cheapest ancient junk available with PCIe support. The only issue is the PSU, which you'll need to buy anyway once GPU-adding starts.
> 
> With that said, using the existing build is much easier in terms of effort.


Well ya.....for a moment I did forget that you guys got a very developed second hand market over there so buying old mobo + cpu combos are easy.

I was forced to get the latest intel arch just because our vendors never have old stuff, cost me quite a bit


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Anyone had any success with Nvidia GPUs? What can I consider mining with a 970 and a 1080?


If you mean mining with a single card then forget about it. It's best to buy and sell at the moment. I suggest looking into ETH and BTC both as investment.

Edit: Sorry I misunderstood. If you're looking to mine with those cards then you can try mining Siacoins. You should be able to get tons of it every month but you just gotta hope for profits in the future as right now you wont see much profits in it.


----------



## Huffbanger

I'm completely new at this, but is Bitcoin and Ethereum the only two worth investing in? If I look at coinmarketcap.com, there seem to be many that have flourished in the past 3 months. Ethereum Classic looks decent. I currently have a 480 that I'll probably set up just to get more involved, but I'd actually like to purchase a few coins and see where they take me. Thanks for any input...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huffbanger*
> 
> I'm completely new at this, but is Bitcoin and Ethereum the only two worth investing in? If I look at coinmarketcap.com, there seem to be many that have flourished in the past 3 months. Ethereum Classic looks decent. I currently have a 480 that I'll probably set up just to get more involved, but I'd actually like to purchase a few coins and see where they take me. Thanks for any input...


Crypto in general is in a bubble right now I would not recommend investing in it. Of course there will be exceptions but it is my opinion that the entire market is in a correction phase so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## MiladEd

So... I tried undervolting and underclocking my RX 480, and the results are good. I can achieve stable 1150 MHz core, with -96 mv undervolt, and -25% reduction in TDP, and my power usage is down to about 100-90 Watts, compared to gaming, which I use over 200 W at 1370 / 2150 MHz and +50% I think it's a win. Temps also dropped by about 8-7 C.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> So... I tried undervolting and underclocking my RX 480, and the results are good. I can achieve stable 1150 MHz core, with -96 mv undervolt, and -25% reduction in TDP, and my power usage is down to about 100-90 Watts, compared to gaming, which I use over 200 W at 1370 / 2150 MHz and +50% I think it's a win. Temps also dropped by about 8-7 C.


You'll need to learn how to alter the memory timings in the 480's bios to get the best mining performance. It's pretty easy.


----------



## buttface420

is it still worth it to try to mine these things or is it too late for anyone new?


----------



## Huffbanger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> is it still worth it to try to mine these things or is it too late for anyone new?


From what I gathered from this thread so far......mining Bitcoin is not worth it unless you have a few thousand to spend on a legitimate rig. Some of the other coins can be worth it. For me, I'm going to try mining Ethereum because I have a PC with a 480 already in it that hardly gets used. I know I'm not going to make a lot of money, I just want to get my feet wet in the world of cryptocurrency.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

It is pretty late in the game to make any real money mining with GPUs with current prices unless you are going to hold for the future where the current prices are 5-10x higher. For reference I used to make .9 ETH a day 1 year ago. Now I make 0.09 ETH a day. Priced has also gone up 10x.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

I used to run a dedicated mining rig with 4 R9 270's a few years ago and I would sell mining contracts through eBay and mine Litecoin and Dogecoin between clients. For a while there I made somewhere between $50-100 a day just for taking a couple minutes to enter someone's pool information every morning and occasionally glance over to make sure things were still running. When that mining boom settled I sold off the equipment for almost exactly what I had paid for it. In fact my old roommate is still using one of the cards, the motherboard, and PSU in his rig.

I didn't really think about mining for the past few years but now that Bitcoin prices are so high that it's profitable at the moment I'm mining again. I'm using NiceHash for the moment and figuring out some other options. I fix and flip hardware regularly so I had several spare GPU's laying around already which were listed for sale. I have my 1080ti and GTX 670 in my main rig, a 670 in my server, a 1060 and 3 960's I pulled out of inventory that I had for sale and between all those cards I'm making something like $20-25 a day. Not a ton of money but $600+ a month at that rate for hardware I already had laying around and can still sell isn't bad. I have 3 complete computers all won cheap in auctions on their way now plus several individual video cards I picked up cheap with minor problems. I've been looking for listings with broken fans but in tact PCB's that can be fixed with a fan and a zip tie and found some steals like a 7970 for $30. By the end of the week I'll have 2 RX 480's, an RX 460, a 7970, an R9 270X, and a pair of 780's mining as well. All of them were purchased for less than even regular used prices so I should be able to pull all my money back out and then some when/if mining dries up and is no longer profitable. As someone who is self employed with no guaranteed paycheck it's great seeing another small source of income constantly trickling in currency


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Really can't afford to. My PC is in the living room, and my RX 480 doesn't make that much noise even with 100% fan speed (which isn't needed, I barely go above 70 C while gaming even with my OC). And even with the underclock and undervolt, I don't it'll be needed at all.


Fair enough. Another thing you could do to get more hashrate is to mod the bios, but I do not know how that will impact gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> bold : those things together should add up to north of 350 USD, plus he will probably need a spare monitor, mouse and keyboard unless he's OK with constant swap-plugging to check on mining status once in a while
> 
> underline : it's not worth the trouble if the person buys a new computer to mine with just 1 or 2 GPUs. ACtually that's flat out dumb. But considering that's what he owns in the first place and it takes no initial cost to do it, sounds OK as long as hes fine with the noise and heat, if any
> 
> (which he claimed to be fine in his new reply)


Gigabyte 990FX UD3 board, dual core Athlon, 8GB DDR3, 1000W Gold PSU, six risers I got a few of these sets for $270 or less. Use the monitor and peripherals to set it up stable once, after that just use team viewer. I also have 1080Ti mining in my main rig, but thats on top of everything else and noise/heat are a bit annoying. If you really want to make some decent money, one RX480 is just not enough. He can do as he pleases, I'm just expressing my opinion.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It is pretty late in the game to make any real money mining with GPUs with current prices unless you are going to hold for the future where the current prices are 5-10x higher. For reference I used to make .9 ETH a day 1 year ago. Now I make 0.09 ETH a day. Priced has also gone up 10x.


So no change in income.









Assuming you did not trade most of your ETH for FIAT, the price rise probably helped more that mining itself?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> So no change in income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you did not trade most of your ETH for FIAT, the price rise probably helped more that mining itself?


Yeah. Most of the time you mine for the Future. You just want to at least pay off the hardware at reasonable time and not lose money mining.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. Most of the time you mine for the Future. You just want to at least pay off the hardware at reasonable time and not lose money mining.


Do you keep all the crypto until you want to expend/upgrade the hardware setup or trade some of the gain for FIAT just to be safe?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Do you keep all the crypto until you want to expend/upgrade the hardware setup or trade some of the gain for FIAT just to be safe?


I sold half my ETH because I needed money. It crashed after so there was no point. It started picking up so I am holding. It is more safe in crypto than my bank account trust me.


----------



## razaice

I've got this old 1366 motherboard. The model is ga-ex58-ud5. I see it has five potential slots for GPUs, but does anybody know if it can support that many at once?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> 
> I've got this old 1366 motherboard. The model is ga-ex58-ud5. I see it has five potential slots for GPUs, but does anybody know if it can support that many at once?


Yeah it will no problem with risers. You are probably better off selling it though since x58 still sell for good money and get something new.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah it will no problem with risers. You are probably better off selling it though since x58 still sell for good money and get something new.


Risers don't limit mining speed. But doesn't the 75W * 5 power draw put too much load on the mobo? Most consumer boards aren't designed with that kind of usage in mind. Would powered risers that isolate GPU 12V from mobo be helpful here?


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Risers don't limit mining speed. But doesn't the 75W * 5 power draw put too much load on the mobo? Most consumer boards aren't designed with that kind of usage in mind. Would powered risers that isolate GPU 12V from mobo be helpful here?


Yeah I'm pretty sure powered risers are what miners typically use. I've read that a maximum of two unpowered risers is safe for the reason you mentioned.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The very first thing you must NOT do when CPU AND GPU mining - YOU DO NOT SET CPU MINER ON 100%/ALL THREADS. You always leave one thread to feed the system and the GPU.


I found out I was making more when mining on GPU alone, but different strokes for for diff'rent folx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Core overlock is not needed for those two, you run stock, overclock memory and mod BIOS, and you can call it a day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> You do not need to OC the core at all for mining, for 480 1100-1150Mhz on the core is enough. Its the memory clock that matters the most, the higher the better. Also you can under-volt the 480 by 90MV or so and it will consume much less power than during gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> You do not need to OC the core at all for mining, for 480 1100-1150Mhz on the core is enough. Its the memory clock that matters the most, the higher the better. Also you can under-volt the 480 by 90MV or so and it will consume much less power than during gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> You'll need to learn how to alter the memory timings in the 480's bios to get the best mining performance. It's pretty easy.


All a y'all, Does mem overclock work on the fury too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I'll see what I can do. Which coin has the better future, you guys think? ETH or XMR?


From my research it seems eth could be a jet plane compared to BTC's Wright flyer which revolutionized travel in its day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huffbanger*
> 
> I'm completely new at this, but is Bitcoin and Ethereum the only two worth investing in? If I look at coinmarketcap.com, there seem to be many that have flourished in the past 3 months. Ethereum Classic looks decent. I currently have a 480 that I'll probably set up just to get more involved, but I'd actually like to purchase a few coins and see where they take me. Thanks for any input...


Maybe this helps




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> is it still worth it to try to mine these things or is it too late for anyone new?


Some more info in the vid, Its possible the ceiling is much higher I'll try and post another vid with charts later




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Do you keep all the crypto until you want to expend/upgrade the hardware setup or trade some of the gain for FIAT just to be safe?


You could cash out some or keep it in precious metals eg silver if you don't want to hold fiat


----------



## buttface420

whats a good wallet for mining?


----------



## HarrisLam

The first r9 280x i got died on me after 3 mining instances, which was pretty much 30 seconds. No screen when directly connected. BSOD when I put r9 380 and the 280x in the rig with screen connected to the r9 380. Remove the 280x and the PC works fine. USD65 down the drain right there.

I must have invested 800-1000USD into the rig by now with only a r9 380 nitro in it, and I haven't gotten a single share of ETH from it. I'm even a bit scared to test-mine with the 380 i have. I'm using whatever driver AMD suggested me, crimson 17.x.x or something. Hopefully things go well for me from now on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> All a y'all, Does mem overclock work on the fury too?


would love to know as well, someone is selling a fury nitro for USD180. Sounds like a good deal.

Quote:


> From my research it seems eth could be a jet plane compared to BTC's Wright flyer which revolutionized travel in its day
> Maybe this helps


I did think about pure trading before I wanted to start mining, and registered an account on Kraken.

Problem is, the acc takes forever to verify. They also have different tiers of verification you have to go through so that your acc could involve fiat currency.

It took them exactly a week to process my tier 1 verification, which allows me to trade between cryptos, a.k.a. pointless for my own purposes. Support did respond quick but they admit that there's a huge influx of new registrations and would not give rough estimations of an expected date. That's pretty bad. And to think that I have to transfer actual money into the account after they verify it? ETH might as well be worth $400 by that point.


----------



## spyshagg

Good old days mining 1eth per day. They served me well.

But now, although the income is much higher than 1 year ago, you only mine 1.5eth a week, and declining FAST. But because you are a holder, you dont care much for the income, you do care for the eth amount. And 1.5 a week is lowwwwww.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Good old days mining 1eth per day. They served me well.
> 
> But now, although the income is much higher than 1 year ago, you only mine 1.5eth a week, and declining FAST. But because you are a holder, you dont care much for the income, you do care for the eth amount. And 1.5 a week is lowwwwww.


Is there any graph/list that can help if I want to get sense of this process? How quickly did it drop?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Good old days mining 1eth per day. They served me well.
> 
> But now, although the income is much higher than 1 year ago, you only mine 1.5eth a week, and declining FAST. But because you are a holder, you dont care much for the income, you do care for the eth amount. And 1.5 a week is lowwwwww.


thats 1.5 a week with a full 6-GPU rig? at over 150MH/s?

I've been on and off test-mining for a week now (I leave it on during my sleep and some other times when I'm not gaming or streaming videos) with just my GTX 1060 and all I've gotten is 0.05

1.5 sounds like heaven to me lol

I should be getting my first fury tomorrow. If the card works well, I will see how much hash I can get with 3 of them.

I try to search for current up-to-date hashrates for video cards and all I get are old articles and charts. Anyone knows any good sites for modern comparisons?


----------



## Nestala

Hey, you could buy an Intel CPU and still have 200$ left!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thats 1.5 a week with a full 6-GPU rig? at over 150MH/s?
> 
> I've been on and off test-mining for a week now (I leave it on during my sleep and some other times when I'm not gaming or streaming videos) with just my GTX 1060 and all I've gotten is 0.05
> 
> 1.5 sounds like heaven to me lol
> 
> I should be getting my first fury tomorrow. If the card works well, I will see how much hash I can get with 3 of them.
> 
> I try to search for current up-to-date hashrates for video cards and all I get are old articles and charts. Anyone knows any good sites for modern comparisons?


I'm currently getting a hair under 30MH/s with latest drivers I still need to fine tune everything


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Is there any graph/list that can help if I want to get sense of this process? How quickly did it drop?


http://www.coinwarz.com/difficulty-charts/ethereum-difficulty-chart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thats 1.5 a week with a full 6-GPU rig? at over 150MH/s?
> 
> I've been on and off test-mining for a week now (I leave it on during my sleep and some other times when I'm not gaming or streaming videos) with just my GTX 1060 and all I've gotten is 0.05
> 
> 1.5 sounds like heaven to me lol
> 
> I should be getting my first fury tomorrow. If the card works well, I will see how much hash I can get with 3 of them.
> 
> I try to search for current up-to-date hashrates for video cards and all I get are old articles and charts. Anyone knows any good sites for modern comparisons?


9 gpus 250 Mh/s

It was 1.4eth a week last sunday. Today is 1.2. The decline is mind boggling. You know where all those RX570/580 are going by reading the difficulty chart.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> The first r9 280x i got died on me after 3 mining instances, which was pretty much 30 seconds. No screen when directly connected. BSOD when I put r9 380 and the 280x in the rig with screen connected to the r9 380. Remove the 280x and the PC works fine. USD65 down the drain right there.
> 
> I must have invested 800-1000USD into the rig by now with only a r9 380 nitro in it, and I haven't gotten a single share of ETH from it. I'm even a bit scared to test-mine with the 380 i have. I'm using whatever driver AMD suggested me, crimson 17.x.x or something. Hopefully things go well for me from now on.
> would love to know as well, someone is selling a fury nitro for USD180. Sounds like a good deal.
> I did think about pure trading before I wanted to start mining, and registered an account on Kraken.
> 
> Problem is, the acc takes forever to verify. They also have different tiers of verification you have to go through so that your acc could involve fiat currency.
> 
> It took them exactly a week to process my tier 1 verification, which allows me to trade between cryptos, a.k.a. pointless for my own purposes. Support did respond quick but they admit that there's a huge influx of new registrations and would not give rough estimations of an expected date. That's pretty bad. And to think that I have to transfer actual money into the account after they verify it? ETH might as well be worth $400 by that point.


Did you test the 280X before mining. The 280X had stock 1.25v BIOS which is way too much to be mining. I lowered mine to 1.075v with same clock speeds and runs much cooler. Also if you want to save your card do not do Dual Mining.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did you test the 280X before mining. The 280X had stock 1.25v BIOS which is way too much to be mining. I lowered mine to 1.075v with same clock speeds and runs much cooler. *Also if you want to save your card do not do Dual Minin*g.


That's the truth.

My 4x 580 setupwill pull ~1200w at the wall after a few tweaks with dual mining setup.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> That's the truth.
> 
> My 4x 580 setupwill pull ~1200w at the wall after a few tweaks with dual mining setup.


Thats too high. 280watts per card? Are they overclocked? they should be >130watts dual mining with the proper voltage.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Thats too high. 280watts per card? Are they overclocked? they should be >130watts dual mining with the proper voltage.


No, ETH only pulls 150W. Dual mining, should be doing 150-175W. Multiply by 4x, 600-700W. Add rest of system -700-800W. Add the power inneficiency from the PSU, 770-880W from wall. Overclocking core/overvolting increses power consumption a lot.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> No, ETH only pulls 150W. Dual mining, should be doing 150-175W. Multiply by 4x, 600-700W. Add rest of system -700-800W. Add the power inneficiency from the PSU, 770-880W from wall. Overclocking core/overvolting increses power consumption a lot.


The rest of the system consumes 800watts? My rigs consume ~ 60 watts for the system + 105w per rx570 solo (eth). Wall meter numbers!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Thats too high. 280watts per card? Are they overclocked? they should be >130watts dual mining with the proper voltage.


Dual Mining basically pulls 70-80% additional power.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dual Mining basically pulls 70-80% additional power.


From the cards! I dont know how he is pulling 1200w from the wall with only 4 RX580. They must be overclocked to hell and back!

1200w are powering 7 rx580 rigs on bittalk. Its all about undervolting


----------



## whitrzac

1400 core, 1950/2150 mem, 1500 straps, dcr set at 40%. g4400, 8gb ddr4, etc Afterburner reports ~190w/card right now, ax1500i psu.









I don't plan on running them this hard for long, more of a 'lets see what these can do' type of deal.

I've had them down to ~110w wthout dual mining while maintaining 28mhs/card or better.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> 1400 core, 1950/2150 mem, 1500 straps, dcr set at 40%. Afterburner reports ~190w/card right now, ax1500i psu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan on running them this hard for long, more of a 'lets see what these can do' type of deal.
> 
> I've had them down to ~110w wthout dual mining while maintaining 28mhs/card or better.


Now that makes sense


----------



## wholeeo

Would ETH be worth mining with a single 1080? I want to kick myself in the mouth for selling all my mining gear and rigs a few years ago.









edit. Nevermind, I found the answer a few posts up.


----------



## MrKoala

How many of you focus on short-term trading instead of mining or otherwise holding crypto for long-term gain? It's so volatile and short-term seems really lucrative (or disastrous, depending on how well you perform).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> How many of you focus on short-term trading instead of mining or otherwise holding crypto for long-term gain? It's so volatile and short-term is really lucrative.


I have tried but really it is too usually to make any good trades. The good thing is that the bad trades I have made last year have payed off this year. For me its about long time trading and just mining. I have seen times where I could make $5K a day but at the same time lose $10K with same trade. Much better to just ride the ship and see how high it goes.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I'm currently getting a hair under 30MH/s with latest drivers I still need to fine tune everything


I think the hash is great as is, only problem of the fury is power, so I would probably downclock and downvolt it to the ground before anything else

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> It was 1.4eth a week last sunday. Today is 1.2. The decline is mind boggling. You know where all those RX570/580 are going by reading the difficulty chart.


but today isn't Sunday....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did you test the 280X before mining. The 280X had stock 1.25v BIOS which is way too much to be mining. I lowered mine to 1.075v with same clock speeds and runs much cooler. Also if you want to save your card do not do Dual Mining.


I assume you mean dual (coin) mining?
nah I'm only mining ETH

I basically just want to test the card out and see how it is before I tune anything. Well, too late for that now









*EDIT :* sorry side question, should I plug my second (different) graphic card onto mobo directly (pcie x16) or not?? Does it even work?? (since the monitor is only connected to 1 of the cards)

Let's say if that is safe to do, can I assign tasks to each of them? (say, only mine on 1 GPU, or running 3dmark / stress-test on the selected GPU)


----------



## paulkemp

Hi. Does this look normal to you guys? It seems to be going up and down. I am also getting notifications that my worker goes offline from time to time. Why is the hashrate not stable? This is Claymore mining ETH on a GTX 1080.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Hi. Does this look normal to you guys? It seems to be going up and down. I am also getting notifications that my worker goes offline from time to time. Why is the hashrate not stable? This is Claymore mining ETH on a GTX 1080.


Maybe read what the graph says. Calculated hashrate =! reported.
The pool shows ESTIMATED (CALCULATED) hashrate, depending on shares. Always look at what the miner reports.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I think the hash is great as is, only problem of the fury is power, so I would probably downclock and downvolt it to the ground before anything else
> but today isn't Sunday....
> I assume you mean dual (coin) mining?
> nah I'm only mining ETH
> 
> I basically just want to test the card out and see how it is before I tune anything. Well, too late for that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT :* sorry side question, should I plug my second (different) graphic card onto mobo directly (pcie x16) or not?? Does it even work?? (since the monitor is only connected to 1 of the cards)
> 
> Let's say if that is safe to do, can I assign tasks to each of them? (say, only mine on 1 GPU, or running 3dmark / stress-test on the selected GPU)


You can add how many cards your board supports (either directly in the pci-e slots or via pci-e risers). Just make sure you have crossfire disabled in radeon control panel.

Depending on which mining software you use, you can tell the miner to only use GPU 0 1 2 3 etc... Try to understand which GPU windows uses by default for gaming, and make the miner use the unused one.


----------



## mrr9

Thank God I got into this stuff now.
I bought BTC when it was 1700 USD, then bought ETH when it was 0.076 BTC. I'm gonna stash everything now








I specifically like to thank ZealotKi11erfor his efforts and help


----------



## PurdueBoy

Are bitcoin transactions taxed in accordance to long term and short term capital gains and losses?


----------



## SwishaMane

Ive been mining ETH for just a few days. Based on my math (single RX 480) I can generate on avg 1.8% of an ETH per 24 hours. Two RX 480s might break 3.4 ETH. Basically as i see it, one RX 480 can mine 1 ETH (current rate as of today) in 55 days. Two RX 480s should be 28 days, or so... so, its 'eh'.

Based on my electricity cost, I should be at 35% profit... technically. I only have one 480, so a 2nd would be an investment, and its looking like i just might do it.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Ive been mining ETH for just a few days. Based on my math (single RX 480) I can generate on avg 1.8% of an ETH per 24 hours. Two RX 480s might break 3.4 ETH. Basically as i see it, one RX 480 can mine 1 ETH (current rate as of today) in 55 days. Two RX 480s should be 28 days, or so... so, its 'eh'.
> 
> Based on my electricity cost, I should be at 35% profit... technically. I only have one 480, so a 2nd would be an investment, and its looking like i just might do it.


Does that include the tax you have to pay?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> Does that include the tax you have to pay?


I believe it is only taxed if you are buying and selling crypto. Any increase in value between when you buy and sell is taxed as capital gains. I asked an accountant in 2015 if I should be reporting my profits from mining. He said,"Did Coinbase send you a 1099? If not, don't worry about it".

Quote:


> The IRS considers cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin, to be "intangible property." Investors and traders holding cryptocurrency as a capital asset should use capital gain or loss tax treatment on sales and exchanges, with the realization method. For example, if you buy Bitcoins with U.S. dollars and later sell them for U.S. dollars, a capital gain or loss needs to be reported on that transaction.


Source


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I believe it is only taxed if you are buying and selling crypto. Any increase in value between when you buy and sell is taxed as capital gains. I asked an accountant in 2015 if I should be reporting my profits from mining. He said,"Did Coinbase send you a 1099? If not, don't worry about it".
> Source


The value received from giving up the bitcoins is taxed as personal or business income after deducting any expenses incurred in the process of mining. Such expenses may include the cost electricity or the computer hardware used in the mining of bitcoins. Thus, if one is able to mine 10 bitcoins and sell them for $250 each. You have to report the $2500 as taxable income before any deductible expenses.

Source

Still everything seems pretty murkey, definitely consult a tax professional . But yah your capital gains tax could be really knock your profits down buying and selling especially if you're doing it in the short term bracket.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I believe it is only taxed if you are buying and selling crypto. Any increase in value between when you buy and sell is taxed as capital gains. I asked an accountant in 2015 if I should be reporting my profits from mining. He said,"Did Coinbase send you a 1099? If not, don't worry about it".
> Source


You realize that's capital gains tax fraud and you could go to prison for not reporting your capital gains even if coinbase doesn't send you a 1099 you're required to report it to the IRS in the United States.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> You realize that's capital gains tax fraud and you could go to prison for not reporting your capital gains even if coinbase doesn't send you a 1099 you're required to report it to the IRS in the United States.


I don't think it's capital gains tax fraud. It's more like business tax fraud? More similar to say if you sell a bunch of hand made goods on Etsy but don't report your profits through the IRS. And isn't a 1099 an independent contractor form? The type of thing you'd get from Uber or something. Coinbase doesn't employee you in any capacity they wouldn't be sending you that. It seems like the accountant might be have fully understood the situation.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> You realize that's capital gains tax fraud and you could go to prison for not reporting your capital gains even if coinbase doesn't send you a 1099 you're required to report it to the IRS in the United States.


I lol'd.
There is no law in any country regarding Cryptocurrency. If your grandmother sends you money via the bank, do you have to pay taxes for that? Since it can be considered income as well. Sending money from exchanges to your bank account is no different.


----------



## Creator

Coinbase can't send you a 1099. They have no idea when or where you acquired your Bitcoin. If you're trading on GDAX, then they can issue one. But otherwise its up to you to report. It's only a 15-20% hit anyway. I've been in Bitcoin since 2013, mined via LTC and other alts. I'm just going to report a cost basis of $0 on any I sold this year. Yeah it's going to suck having to pay as much as $400 per Bitcoin sold, but in the end, I'm still netting around $2000 per Bitcoin sold.

Now if I start trading on GDAX, then I'll be liable to lots of short term gains as well. I'm not sure it'll be worth going down that route. It seems the best strategy in Bitcoin is to buy in the middle of a major bear market, and just wait until the next big run up. But if and when I do that, it will be via Coinbase, so I will have a cost basis to report.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I lol'd.
> There is no law in any country regarding Cryptocurrency. If your grandmother sends you money via the bank, do you have to pay taxes for that? Since it can be considered income as well. Sending money from exchanges to your bank account is no different.


that's a gift not capital gains. you probably don't quite understand how taxes work and you've proved it twice in one sentence.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> I don't think it's capital gains tax fraud. It's more like business tax fraud? More similar to say if you sell a bunch of hand made goods on Etsy but don't report your profits through the IRS. And isn't a 1099 an independent contractor form? The type of thing you'd get from Uber or something. Coinbase doesn't employee you in any capacity they wouldn't be sending you that. It seems like the accountant might be have fully understood the situation.


There are different 1099's. Im guessing a 1099 INT would be the that would correspond for bitcoin or crypto in general.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Crypto is not Capital for me. It is all a gift from GPU GODs.


----------



## spyshagg

I'm not in the USA but I read yesterday that if you keep your coins for over a year = 20% tax. If less than a year= 39% tax


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I lol'd.
> There is no law in any country regarding Cryptocurrency. If your grandmother sends you money via the bank, do you have to pay taxes for that? Since it can be considered income as well. Sending money from exchanges to your bank account is no different.


This is wildly inaccurate, I urge you to look at your local laws regarding the buying and selling of cryptocurrency. Also I think in the US there's a $10,000 flag, if you deposit that much into your bank account they automatically notify the IRS to comply with laws, I think they were brought about due to money laundering or something.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> This is wildly inaccurate, I urge you to look at your local laws regarding the buying and selling of cryptocurrency. Also I think in the US there's a $10,000 flag, if you deposit that much into your bank account they automatically notify the IRS to comply with laws, I think they were brought about due to money laundering or something.


Even if they report you, they still cant touch you, unless they can say whats the origin of those money. Also, pretty sure that you deposit FIAT Money. Not cryptocurrency. Unless thats some new kind of bank.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> that's a gift not capital gains. you probably don't quite understand how taxes work and you've proved it twice in one sentence.


As i say again : whats the difference? They cant know. Its the same transaction as in between other banks.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Even if they report you, they still cant touch you, unless they can say whats the origin of those money. Also, pretty sure that you deposit FIAT Money. Not cryptocurrency. Unless thats some new kind of bank.
> As i say again : whats the difference? They cant know. Its the same transaction as in between other banks.


http://fortune.com/2017/03/19/irs-bitcoin-lawsuit/

It looks like this is developing. They'd know because the coin exchange would have records available to IRS like the stock exchange.

" Armstrong at the time also offered an olive branch to the IRS, saying Coinbase is ready to provide customers with 1099-B forms, which are used by brokerages and others to help customers report their taxes."


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> http://fortune.com/2017/03/19/irs-bitcoin-lawsuit/
> 
> It looks like this is developing. They'd know because the coin exchange would have records available to IRS like the stock exchange.
> 
> " Armstrong at the time also offered an olive branch to the IRS, saying Coinbase is ready to provide customers with 1099-B forms, which are used by brokerages and others to help customers report their taxes."


If they do, i can sue them, for obtaining personal information without my consent. As any other american can do. Just because they are under the presumption, that other people are committing crime, this is no reason to have access to my account information, which applies for other people who are as well only storing Bitcoins.

Also, how this is illegal (selling BTC), since i am working by myself, for myself. I provide services to no specific person and company, and i do not have contract, by which they can force me to pay taxes.


----------



## rudyae86

This whole tax thing is getting me confused lol.

Sometimes it doesn't make me want to get into crypto currencies because of the IRS..


----------



## PurdueBoy

If you have a coinbase account you consented via the user license
https://www.coinbase.com/legal/user_agreement?locale=en-US
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> If they do, i can sue them, for obtaining personal information without my consent. As any other american can do. Just because they are under the presumption, that other people are committing crime, this is no reason to have access to my account information, which applies for other people who are as well only storing Bitcoins.
> 
> Also, how this is illegal (selling BTC), since i am working by myself, for myself. I provide services to no specific person and company, and i do not have contract, by which they can force me to pay taxes.


You consented to them verifying your personal information in your user agreement.

https://www.coinbase.com/legal/user_agreement?locale=en-US

And I don't really understand what you mean by your last statement. You think as a self employed individual you aren't required to pay taxes?


----------



## rudyae86

So if I buy and hold ETH or any other crypto currency....am I supposed to report it to the IRS next year or do I only do this when I trade or sell?

I plan on holding crypto for a long term investment...


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> If you have a coinbase account you consented via the user license
> https://www.coinbase.com/legal/user_agreement?locale=en-US
> You consented to them verifying your personal information in your user agreement.
> 
> https://www.coinbase.com/legal/user_agreement?locale=en-US
> 
> And I don't really understand what you mean by your last statement. You think as a self employed individual you aren't required to pay taxes?


Okay, let me copy something here:

6.11. Taxes. It is your sole responsibility to determine whether, and to what extent, any taxes apply to any transactions you conduct through the Coinbase Services, and to withhold, collect, report and remit the correct amounts of taxes to the appropriate tax authorities. Your transaction history is available through your Coinbase Account.

You hereby authorize Coinbase to, directly or through third parties make any inquiries we consider necessary to verify your identity and/or protect against fraud, including to query identity information contained in public reports (e.g., your name, address, past addresses, or date of birth), to query account information associated with your linked bank account (e.g., name or account balance), and to take action we reasonably deem necessary based on the results of such inquiries and reports. You further authorize any and all third parties to which such inquiries or requests may be directed to fully respond to such inquiries or requests.

Those two should be enough.

First, there is no law where you are obliged to pay taxes for VIRTUAL CURRENCY. Since you do not sign a contract, you are not obliged again to pay taxes, since you are not getting paid for services. If you find 5 bucks on the ground, do you declare them as income?

Second - i authorize only the site X to deal with my information and its 3rd party companies that are needed do actually confirm who i am. The american IRS is not one of them.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> So if I buy and hold ETH or any other crypto currency....am I supposed to report it to the IRS next year or do I only do this when I trade or sell?
> 
> I plan on holding crypto for a long term investment...


No you are not supposed to do so. Legally, this is gray zone, and they cannot make you pay a dime.

Oh, and lets not forget, that even if they get the transaction ID and your exchange site info, they still cant prove that the BTC are YOURS, since you can declare them as GIFT. They cant know its from your address.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Okay, let me copy something here:
> 
> 6.11. Taxes. It is your sole responsibility to determine whether, and to what extent, any taxes apply to any transactions you conduct through the Coinbase Services, and to withhold, collect, report and remit the correct amounts of taxes to the appropriate tax authorities. Your transaction history is available through your Coinbase Account.
> 
> You hereby authorize Coinbase to, directly or through third parties make any inquiries we consider necessary to verify your identity and/or protect against fraud, including to query identity information contained in public reports (e.g., your name, address, past addresses, or date of birth), to query account information associated with your linked bank account (e.g., name or account balance), and to take action we reasonably deem necessary based on the results of such inquiries and reports. You further authorize any and all third parties to which such inquiries or requests may be directed to fully respond to such inquiries or requests.
> 
> Those two should be enough.
> 
> First, there is no law where you are obliged to pay taxes for VIRTUAL CURRENCY. Since you do not sign a contract, you are not obliged again to pay taxes, since you are not getting paid for services. If you find 5 bucks on the ground, do you declare them as income?
> 
> Second - i authorize only the site X to deal with my information and its 3rd party companies that are needed do actually confirm who i am. The american IRS is not one of them.


IRS disagrees.

https://www.irs.gov/uac/newsroom/irs-virtual-currency-guidance

And yes if you do find a bunch of money you are supposed to declare it.

Found property. If you find and keep property that doesn't belong to you that has been lost or abandoned (treasure trove), it's taxable to you at its fair market value in the first year it's your undisputed possession.

https://www.irs.gov/publications/p17/ch12.html

The IRS could force coinbase to give up your information and transaction data, which it looks like they are in the process of doing so.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> This is wildly inaccurate, I urge you to look at your local laws regarding the buying and selling of cryptocurrency. Also I think in the US there's a $10,000 flag, if you deposit that much into your bank account they automatically notify the IRS to comply with laws, I think they were brought about due to money laundering or something.


Last I heard they had lowered it from $10k to $8k. It may be even lower now. I tend not to worry about the IRS to much, my father worked for the IRS for 30 years and handled BIG cases (remember when the Hunt family tried to corner the silver market? That was his case







). I trust his advice and he does my taxes for me as well.


----------



## doritos93

10k, 8k, whatever, nothing to do with taxes, money laundering and terrorism are the reasons that exists

And enough with the tax talk, its not like crypto hasn't been around for decades...


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> 10k, 8k, whatever, nothing to do with taxes, money laundering and terrorism are the reasons that exists
> 
> And enough with the tax talk, its not like crypto hasn't been around for decades...


O wait, it hasn't...


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> 10k, 8k, whatever, nothing to do with taxes, money laundering and terrorism are the reasons that exists
> 
> And enough with the tax talk, its not like crypto hasn't been around for decades...


Enough with the tax talk? Someone is advocating for tax fraud? I see this forums rules have gone to **** and no one gives a damn about the TOS anymore, especially not the moderators.. After Admin sold the forums this place has gone WAY downhill.


----------



## PurdueBoy

I think the whole debate comes down to just because something might be simple to conceal or people have been getting away with it for awhile doesn't mean it's illegal.

Bottom line is if you trade cryptocurrency you should be reporting it on your taxes as if well as if you mine it and sell it, at least in the US.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Can anyone help me with mining Zcash from the suprnova site? I downloaded the Windows CPU and GPU version, and it will only default to CPU mining. These are the instructions I get from the download site:
> 
> This release (V0.3a) supports:
> 
> very fast CPU implementation (up to 40 Sol/s on i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz), based on xenoncat solvers
> support for NVIDIA GPUs, based on Tromp solvers
> (beta) support for AMD GPUs, based on Tromp solvers, ported by eXtremal to OpenCL
> Run with "-h" parameter to learn possible commands. By default, miner uses all CPU cores and no GPU devices. You need to explicitly enable GPU devices (setting "-cd" parameter for NVIDIA or "-od" parameter for AMD). If you wish to mine only with GPUs and no CPU, you must explicitly set "-t 0".
> 
> Miner auto detects CPU extensions (SSE2, AVX1 or AVX2) and uses appropriate miner.
> 
> PLEASE note: if you have issues with AMD, try deleting .bin files!
> 
> Run with:
> 
> nheqminer -u suprnova.5 -p x
> 
> replacing suprnova.5 with your username.workername
> 
> And this is the command line I use to try and force it to mine with my 1080ti:
> 
> nheqminer -u my username.workname -p mypassword x -cd 0 1 -t0
> 
> But on Aida 64 my CPU is at 100% and the GPU is at 2%.
> 
> I keep just going back to NiceHashminer for now as that's the most user freindly mining software I've used so far. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


Forget Zcash. obtain Komodo.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

There is no reason to be the good guy when it comes to taxation. Here in Canada we already get taxed to death in almost eveything.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There is no reason to be the good guy when it comes to taxation. Here in Canada we already get taxed to death in almost eveything.


And you will further, as economically things worsen, globally.

I believe in paying fair dues -- and i stress, fair.

It's about to get a whole lot messier in the coming decade, trust me.


----------



## BulletSponge

Seems like the best bet is to just keep your coin in a proper wallet and don't send it to an exchange until you actually intend to sell. That should minimize any taxes owed as no one would be able to determine when the coins were mined and their value at the time. Don't send them to an exchange and let them sit while the value is rising, it's just gonna cost you more in the long run.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Forget Zcash. obtain Komodo.


Right now while I'm still learning I'm only using NiceHash to mine. With one 1080ti and 2 1070's it looks looked I'll earn about 0.15 btc per month.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Right now while I'm still learning I'm only using NiceHash to mine. With one 1080ti and 2 1070's it looks looked I'll earn about 0.15 btc per month.


You earn more if you dont use NiceHash. They take so much money from you.


----------



## buttface420

anyone got any tips on solo mining ethereum? using the ethminer at the moment


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> anyone got any tips on solo mining ethereum? using the ethminer at the moment


With a single 1070? I considered solo mining ETH also but I read were solo with a 1070 alone was bad odds for finding blocks. I mine with Nanopool but am still learning. I forgot everything I learned mining PTS a few years ago.

Edit-What's your hash rate with ethminer?


----------



## rudyae86

So I am still confused about the tax on crypto currency. I know we have to report our taxes every year and stuff, that is just normal anyways but in terms of buying crypto currency, do I have to report to the IRS that I bought certain amount of ETH and pay the tax on ETH?

Or do I report and pay nothing and only report and pay once I sell ETH?

What would be the correct thing to do to avoid any troubles with the RIS?


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> With a single 1070? I considered solo mining ETH also but I read were solo with a 1070 alone was bad odds for finding blocks. I mine with Nanopool but am still learning. I forgot everything I learned mining PTS a few years ago.
> 
> Edit-What's your hash rate with ethminer?


oh no the 1070 is in my gaming pc, im slapping together a little piece of poop amd rig just to mine on , although i tried with the 1070 and with ethminer it was terrible. im talking 6-9 mh/s,something to do with drivers and windows 10. i had a r9 380 laying around and in win 7 that actually got 19-21 mh/s and that was undervolted by -50mv.

im not really a miner or anything im just playing around learning how it works.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> So I am still confused about the tax on crypto currency. I know we have to report our taxes every year and stuff, that is just normal anyways but in terms of buying crypto currency, do I have to report to the IRS that I bought certain amount of ETH and pay the tax on ETH?
> 
> Or do I report and pay nothing and only report and pay once I sell ETH?
> 
> What would be the correct thing to do to avoid any troubles with the RIS?


From what I could find, Crypto is treated the same as capital gains so its broken up in to tax brackets and long vs short holding status.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You earn more if you dont use NiceHash. They take so much money from you.


I know Zealot and thanks to your help, I'll get off NiceHash next Tuesday! While you were helping me I had already been mining on NiceHash for about 3 days so I'm just going to finish up the week to at least get that payout. I still have to create a Kraken Wallet so finish the setup of the Zcash miner you helped me with. For some reason everytime Kraken sent me the confirmation email, it kept giving me a time out error message so I couldn't confirm my account yet. I'm going to try and create one again today.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> From what I could find, Crypto is treated the same as capital gains so its broken up in to tax brackets and long vs short holding status.


I certainly know about that aspect but I was asking is that if I pay tax by just buying any type of crypto but I already found the answer and the answer is no. You only pay when tax once you sell your crypto. And it would be best to hold on to your crypto for a year+1 day to get the lowest tax possible.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> I certainly know about that aspect but I was asking is that if I pay tax by just buying any type of crypto but I already found the answer and the answer is no. You only pay when tax once you sell your crypto. And it would be best to hold on to your crypto for a year+1 day to get the lowest tax possible.


Yeah. I would only pay tax if you convert them to fiat and report that as capital gain.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. I would only pay tax if you convert them to fiat and report that as capital gain.


Hmm, I think it is being collected by the exchange. I sold a tiny bit of ETH this evening to see and it would appear that Coinbase (at least) is collecting something at the time of sale not detailed in the funds that will be deposited to a bank account.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Hmm, I think it is being collected by the exchange. I sold a tiny bit of ETH this evening to see and it would appear that Coinbase (at least) is collecting something at the time of sale not detailed in the funds that will be deposited to a bank account.


Those are other charges. You pay the network and the transaction.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Those are other charges. You pay the network and the transaction.


Sounds right, the discrepancy was tiny. The Feds don't think in tiny.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am a topic regrading mining at AMD forum. I am getting shut down hard by the fanboys there which have no clue what they are talking about. What is your guys take on all AMD (RX) being out of stock on major retailers because of the mining craze? The first craze clearly did not good for AMD and if anything the aftermath was huge blow to the market share. I personally bealive no to buy GPUs for mining which would hurt the company and the gamer.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am a topic regrading mining at AMD forum. I am getting shut down hard by the fanboys there which have no clue what they are talking about. What is your guys take on all AMD (RX) being out of stock on major retailers because of the mining craze? The first craze clearly did not good for AMD and if anything the aftermath was huge blow to the market share. I personally bealive no to buy GPUs for mining which would hurt the company and the gamer.


It shows that more people buy AMD GPUs to make money than to play games on.

AMDs market share dropped because mining wasn't profitable anymore, so no one was buying GPUs to mine with.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> It shows that more people buy AMD GPUs to make money than to play games on.
> 
> AMDs market share dropped because mining wasn't profitable anymore, so no one was buying GPUs to mine with.


Thanks for understanding. At least someone gets it. I would not be surprised if 80% of RX 570/580 are not used for mining right now. Gamers really did not need to buy these cards in a rush.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> So if I buy and hold ETH or any other crypto currency....am I supposed to report it to the IRS next year or do I only do this when I trade or sell?
> 
> I plan on holding crypto for a long term investment...


I am not the armchair expert these other guys are but it is my understanding that as crpto's are not considered currency in the US that until you realize profits in fiat there is no income so the gains are calculated only on that which you convert to fiat. It is a good idea to keep records of all your crypto transactions as these laws are in flux. Japan has accepted crypto as currency for example. Also Crypto gained from mining is not taxable last time I checked.


----------



## lombardsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Also Crypto gained from mining is not taxable last time I checked.


Income that is earned through the exchange of services with another person, whether in the form of bitcoins, dollars, or barter; is included in gross income, and would be subject to income tax at applicable rates.

In some jurisdictions, income earned through the process of buying and selling bitcoins would also be included in gross income, but would be treated as capital gains. Whether this is the case or not depends on which state you reside in.

In either case, you must report any crypto income even if it won't be taxed. Unless there is a specific legal exemption in your state, assume that you will be taxed.


----------



## Gill..

I'm not worried about taxes....anyways..glad I found this thread - was looking for something similar when I started a couple of months ago.

I went Nicehash and Coinbase to start too. I have Powercolor RX480 4GB (1266/1750 stock, 1335/2300 mining) (108 watts), and a new XFX 580 8GB 1366/2000 stock, 1400/2100 mining 142 watts minus 6 voltage on Afterburner.

I get 29.8 mining Eth alone on the 580, 28.8 on the 480...but considering the wattage and less mem, I'm still loving the 480!

Right now I'm pulling 58.5 Mh/s as I type on the two cards (Nanopool, I finally dove in headfirst).

However, when doing Eth on Nanopool - I get WAAAYYY less shares versus Nicehash using Dagger Hashimoto....plus, I can pull another 1660 dual mining Decred with the two cards...I only lose a couple Mh on each card - the 580 seems to handle the dual a bit better. Both paid in BTC of course.

Given the better shares on Nicehash with Dagger Hashimoto, I don't see how it's way less money. I'd love to share my Nanopool results and Nicehash with others to compare.

I will agree, I'd like to move my BTC out of Coinbase, as they do seem too cozy with all the three letter organizations. I'm thinking maybe Exodus...for Eth, I grabbed MetaMask, which is a Chrome plugin wallet..I'm sending my Nanopool there (.2 Eth is kind of a lot...and they do take their cut as well...on top of dev fees).

Both as crunchin with Claymore of course, which seems to stomp everything else.

One last bit...My Ryzen 1700 at 3875 pulls 515 H/s on Cryptonight if I close out browsers and set it to run "Realtime"....I've screwed with affinity, and all the levels of priority - it seems to want *all* of the 16 threads to achieve that score - even though it only uses 51% of the CPU...I've jacked it up to 100% (two instances of Nicehash running, putting affinity on 8 threads and 7 threads respectively)...and the scores didn't add up - best scores were achieved by the above.

But an extra $1.50 a day for my Ryzen....pays for itself in 200ish days...BLAM!

PS....I BIOS modded the 580 pretty hardcore after tons of research....I got it from 21Mh to pretty much 30 with screwing with the timings. The Hynix on that card sucks, whereas the Samsung on the Powercolor (yeah, Powercolor - go figure!) goes from 1750 to 2300 like it's a boss!

PPS - yes, Claymore and the Eth mining seems to HEAVILY favor higher mem clocks versus core clocks. IT seems to leave core cycles open - which allows the Dual mining to occur....at least, that's the impression I've gotten while playing around.

I'm thinking it might be time to restart a new thread here on OCN where we can all converse about the new software/hardware/pricing/laws/etc.....we have a better grip on a lot of the hardware stuff than a good portion of the guys out there. That said, some dudes have done some pretty amazing stuff with 6 plus GPU rigs/BIOS modding...I wouldn't be where I am now had I not read/watched all their stuff.

That also being said. I tried this way back in 2010ish and failed miserably....and went to BOINC. While altruistic, I've been trying this for years. Upon building this Ryzen system, I rebuilt my whole skillset from scratch...and finally achieved success mining.

Now together, hopefully we can all share info to get even better!

Look forward to the discussion guys/girls!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gill..*
> 
> I'm not worried about taxes....anyways..glad I found this thread - was looking for something similar when I started a couple of months ago.
> 
> I went Nicehash and Coinbase to start too. I have Powercolor RX480 4GB (1266/1750 stock, 1335/2300 mining) (108 watts), and a new XFX 580 8GB 1366/2000 stock, 1400/2100 mining 142 watts minus 6 voltage on Afterburner.
> 
> I get 29.8 mining Eth alone on the 580, 28.8 on the 480...but considering the wattage and less mem, I'm still loving the 480!
> 
> Right now I'm pulling 58.5 Mh/s as I type on the two cards (Nanopool, I finally dove in headfirst).
> 
> However, when doing Eth on Nanopool - I get WAAAYYY less shares versus Nicehash using Dagger Hashimoto....plus, I can pull another 1660 dual mining Decred with the two cards...I only lose a couple Mh on each card - the 580 seems to handle the dual a bit better. Both paid in BTC of course.
> 
> Given the better shares on Nicehash with Dagger Hashimoto, I don't see how it's way less money. I'd love to share my Nanopool results and Nicehash with others to compare.
> 
> I will agree, I'd like to move my BTC out of Coinbase, as they do seem too cozy with all the three letter organizations. I'm thinking maybe Exodus...for Eth, I grabbed MetaMask, which is a Chrome plugin wallet..I'm sending my Nanopool there (.2 Eth is kind of a lot...and they do take their cut as well...on top of dev fees).
> 
> Both as crunchin with Claymore of course, which seems to stomp everything else.
> 
> One last bit...My Ryzen 1700 at 3875 pulls 515 H/s on Cryptonight if I close out browsers and set it to run "Realtime"....I've screwed with affinity, and all the levels of priority - it seems to want *all* of the 16 threads to achieve that score - even though it only uses 51% of the CPU...I've jacked it up to 100% (two instances of Nicehash running, putting affinity on 8 threads and 7 threads respectively)...and the scores didn't add up - best scores were achieved by the above.
> 
> But an extra $1.50 a day for my Ryzen....pays for itself in 200ish days...BLAM!
> 
> PS....I BIOS modded the 580 pretty hardcore after tons of research....I got it from 21Mh to pretty much 30 with screwing with the timings. The Hynix on that card sucks, whereas the Samsung on the Powercolor (yeah, Powercolor - go figure!) goes from 1750 to 2300 like it's a boss!
> 
> PPS - yes, Claymore and the Eth mining seems to HEAVILY favor higher mem clocks versus core clocks. IT seems to leave core cycles open - which allows the Dual mining to occur....at least, that's the impression I've gotten while playing around.
> 
> I'm thinking it might be time to restart a new thread here on OCN where we can all converse about the new software/hardware/pricing/laws/etc.....we have a better grip on a lot of the hardware stuff than a good portion of the guys out there. That said, some dudes have done some pretty amazing stuff with 6 plus GPU rigs/BIOS modding...I wouldn't be where I am now had I not read/watched all their stuff.
> 
> That also being said. I tried this way back in 2010ish and failed miserably....and went to BOINC. While altruistic, I've been trying this for years. Upon building this Ryzen system, I rebuilt my whole skillset from scratch...and finally achieved success mining.
> 
> Now together, hopefully we can all share info to get even better!
> 
> Look forward to the discussion guys/girls!


What do you mean less shares? Just look at how much ETH you make. Also having your money in BTC is probably not the best way to go. If I converted my my 10 ETH to BTC last year I would have 0.3 BTC right now. If I convert my 10 ETH right now I would have 1 BTC.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you mean less shares? Just look at how much ETH you make. Also having your money in BTC is probably not the best way to go. If I converted my my 10 ETH to BTC last year I would have 0.3 BTC right now. If I convert my 10 ETH right now I would have 1 BTC.


Yes, Ethereum is on a tear right now, no doubt. Here's my Nanopool vs. my Nicehash.

Nanopool

Vs.

Nicehash

Daily on Nanopool is a bit over $7 vs. close to $11 on Nicehash. Granted they are approximations, but that's a pretty wide gap. Just click on calculations over on Nanopool and it's shown right on the main page on Nicehash.

As to my comment on shares, I went over 12 hours on Nanopool today and yielded only 500 shares. This is typical. This is Claymore, non Dagger....I'm at 1 hour 40 minutes on Claymore *with* Dagger - and I'm at 280 shares...so I'll eclipse the Nanopool shares in about 3 hours vs. 12. Both are ETH...I don't know if it's a crummy port I'm connecting to or what...both are basically the same hash rates - if anything, Nicehash is less on the ETH since it's dual mining (56 vs almost 59).

Yes, the BTC fee on Nicehash seems to be 4% vs. the 1% over on Nanopool - but if the yields are larger, it's still a net positive. I would also venture that it is more of a BTC fee for transferring that particular coin itself vs. ETH. And of course, both are subject to Claymore's 1% Dev fee (which is 2% when dual mining).

I equate the fees here to back in the old wild west days, with ETH it's like using the pony express to send you some cash in an envelope. With BTC it's like paying Wells Fargo to carry your Gold across the country in a stagecoach with a dude literally riding shotgun. Tougher job, more valuable - so it costs more to basically do the same thing.

In the end, everyone wants a piece of the pie. Speaking of....found a 480 IN STOCK on Newegg...at a kinda sorta reasonable price....go snatch it up! (save on Watts!) $259 plus $5 shipping? (4GB version)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gill..*
> 
> Yes, Ethereum is on a tear right now, no doubt. Here's my Nanopool vs. my Nicehash.
> 
> Nanopool
> 
> Vs.
> 
> Nicehash
> 
> Daily on Nanopool is a bit over $7 vs. close to $11 on Nicehash. Granted they are approximations, but that's a pretty wide gap. Just click on calculations over on Nanopool and it's shown right on the main page on Nicehash.
> 
> As to my comment on shares, I went over 12 hours on Nanopool today and yielded only 500 shares. This is typical. This is Claymore, non Dagger....I'm at 1 hour 40 minutes on Claymore *with* Dagger - and I'm at 280 shares...so I'll eclipse the Nanopool shares in about 3 hours vs. 12. Both are ETH...I don't know if it's a crummy port I'm connecting to or what...both are basically the same hash rates - if anything, Nicehash is less on the ETH since it's dual mining (56 vs almost 59).
> 
> Yes, the BTC fee on Nicehash seems to be 4% vs. the 1% over on Nanopool - but if the yields are larger, it's still a net positive. I would also venture that it is more of a BTC fee for transferring that particular coin itself vs. ETH. And of course, both are subject to Claymore's 1% Dev fee (which is 2% when dual mining).
> 
> I equate the fees here to back in the old wild west days, with ETH it's like using the pony express to send you some cash in an envelope. With BTC it's like paying Wells Fargo to carry your Gold across the country in a stagecoach with a dude literally riding shotgun. Tougher job, more valuable - so it costs more to basically do the same thing.
> 
> In the end, everyone wants a piece of the pie. Speaking of....found a 480 IN STOCK on Newegg...at a kinda sorta reasonable price....go snatch it up! (save on Watts!) $259 plus $5 shipping? (4GB version)


Here with my 5 GPUs : https://eth.nanopool.org/account/0x2302588f6d0449e98e4d41c3ab7e04baea7b1366


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Here with my 5 GPUs : https://eth.nanopool.org/account/0x2302588f6d0449e98e4d41c3ab7e04baea7b1366


What GPU's are you using?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gill..*
> 
> What GPU's are you using?


290X + Fury X + 3 x 285X.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gill..*
> 
> Yes, Ethereum is on a tear right now, no doubt. Here's my Nanopool vs. my Nicehash.
> 
> Nanopool
> 
> Vs.
> 
> Nicehash
> 
> Daily on Nanopool is a bit over $7 vs. close to $11 on Nicehash. Granted they are approximations, but that's a pretty wide gap. Just click on calculations over on Nanopool and it's shown right on the main page on Nicehash.
> 
> As to my comment on shares, I went over 12 hours on Nanopool today and yielded only 500 shares. This is typical. This is Claymore, non Dagger....I'm at 1 hour 40 minutes on Claymore *with* Dagger - and I'm at 280 shares...so I'll eclipse the Nanopool shares in about 3 hours vs. 12. Both are ETH...I don't know if it's a crummy port I'm connecting to or what...both are basically the same hash rates - if anything, Nicehash is less on the ETH since it's dual mining (56 vs almost 59).
> 
> Yes, the BTC fee on Nicehash seems to be 4% vs. the 1% over on Nanopool - but if the yields are larger, it's still a net positive. I would also venture that it is more of a BTC fee for transferring that particular coin itself vs. ETH. And of course, both are subject to Claymore's 1% Dev fee (which is 2% when dual mining).
> 
> I equate the fees here to back in the old wild west days, with ETH it's like using the pony express to send you some cash in an envelope. With BTC it's like paying Wells Fargo to carry your Gold across the country in a stagecoach with a dude literally riding shotgun. Tougher job, more valuable - so it costs more to basically do the same thing.
> 
> In the end, everyone wants a piece of the pie. Speaking of....found a 480 IN STOCK on Newegg...at a kinda sorta reasonable price....go snatch it up! (save on Watts!) $259 plus $5 shipping? (4GB version)


But nicehash switches algo depending on current price, so you always mine the most valuable mining coin. Correct?

People mining dedicated algos are maybe not looking for the best current profit. They want that specific coin because they believe it will increase in price.

Although, you could use niceash and use all the bitcoin to buy your favorite coin, maybe it is faster. I haven't thought about it...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> But nicehash switches algo depending on current price, so you always mine the most valuable mining coin. Correct?
> 
> People mining dedicated algos are maybe not looking for the best current profit. They want that specific coin because they believe it will increase in price.


Yes I agree, because that's me









mining difficulty with ETH is increasing fast though..... close to 50MH/s and only 40 shares an hour?

I'm definitely late to the party.....but now that I've already invested in the parts, I just have to keep rolling with it.....

Not that I can't sell the parts second hand but you know crypto-mining has the strangest hardware combo. A Z250 board with an i3-7100, a bunch of random AMD cards and a really efficient 1000W PSU? lolwut?


----------



## Gill..

I usually sick with claymore eth, but will manually switch to equihash.. But that's been lower lately. I'm not too keen letting it pick for me.


----------



## ku4eto

Claymore is good all arounder, but if you put your time into finding best config with sgminer, its always better. It also doesnt have fees.


----------



## Pro3ootector

I can sell my 480 now


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pro3ootector*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can sell my 480 now


Those prices are obviously exaggerated, but I had no problem selling my MSI rx480 4GB for $350 on ebay within 7 hours of posting it. I originally bought it for $150, so I'm happy.


----------



## Creator

I always forget to buy a whole warehouse worth of AMD GPUs before Bitcoin rises.


----------



## SwishaMane

Title needs changed to $2,600!

Note to self... $7.99k bank transfers.







LOL


----------



## nakano2k1

I just saw a REFERENCE used R9 290X go for 334CDN on eBay this morning. You know mining is back when....


----------



## CravinR1

I have:
Oem msi r290
Sapphire tri-x 290
Sapphire 280x
Hd7950

Is it worth mining. If so what? Last I mined was litecoin 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## spyshagg

ATH for eth.

268$

I used to mine 1 eth per day one year ago. Now, 1 week per eth and dropping fast.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> ATH for eth.
> 
> 268$
> 
> I used to mine 1 eth per day one year ago. Now, 1 week per eth and dropping fast.


I used to mine 2 ETH for day with 3x less GPUs then now.


----------



## Newtocooling

Well I just finished my first week on just NiceHash with 1 1080ti and 2 1070's......My BitGo Wallett shows 115.00 right now with current prices.

First bitcoin amount: 0.04051950

Bitcoin fees to NiceHash for the week: 0.00168831

I'm still waiting from Kraken to get a wallet address to try Zcash next on my own.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

So when you guys do coin mining, do those machines need to be absolutely dedicated 24/7 to mining?
It's not something that you could leave on while you're away and then use when you're home, right?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> So when you guys do coin mining, do those machines need to be absolutely dedicated 24/7 to mining?
> It's not something that you could leave on while you're away and then use when you're home, right?


You can still use the PC while mining.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> So when you guys do coin mining, do those machines need to be absolutely dedicated 24/7 to mining?
> It's not something that you could leave on while you're away and then use when you're home, right?


honk honk


----------



## diggiddi

Guys shouldn't an eVGA 1600 G2 be able to power 2fury's a 290x lightning and my FX8350 @4.3? I've the rig shut down on me and now the Lightning is only running at 4Mh/s when previously it used to be at 29-30ish, or is Nicehash messing with me? In the past I would restart the miner and get back the regular speed


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys shouldn't an eVGA 1600 G2 be able to power 2fury's a 290x lightning and my FX8350 @4.3? I've the rig shut down on me and now the Lightning is only running at 4Mh/s when previously it used to be at 29-30ish, or is Nicehash messing with me? In the past I would restart the miner and get back the regular speed


It should. It is a single rail PSU. You're not tripping your breaker or anything right? Maybe something up with a connector.

I run these PSUs. Had two 295x2s and a 3930K without issue.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Well I just finished my first week on just NiceHash with 1 1080ti and 2 1070's......My BitGo Wallett shows 115.00 right now with current prices.
> 
> First bitcoin amount: 0.04051950
> 
> Bitcoin fees to NiceHash for the week: 0.00168831
> 
> I'm still waiting from Kraken to get a wallet address to try Zcash next on my own.


Not bad. I need to put my rig together this weekend.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Kraken is taking forever ot verify me.. anyone else have an exchange where I can mine Z with my 1080ti? I've been waiting to get verified for over an hour.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> It should. It is a single rail PSU. You're not tripping your breaker or anything right? Maybe something up with a connector.
> 
> I run these PSUs. Had two 295x2s and a 3930K without issue.


Nope no breaker trips, but it is connected to a power strip


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Kraken is taking forever ot verify me.. anyone else have an exchange where I can mine Z with my 1080ti? I've been waiting to get verified for over an hour.


Mine took like 2 weeks for just tier 1. Still waiting on tier 2.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Well I just finished my first week on just NiceHash with 1 1080ti and 2 1070's......My BitGo Wallett shows 115.00 right now with current prices.
> 
> First bitcoin amount: 0.04051950
> 
> Bitcoin fees to NiceHash for the week: 0.00168831
> 
> I'm still waiting from Kraken to get a wallet address to try Zcash next on my own.


Not bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Nope no breaker trips, but it is connected to a power strip


Not likely to cause the issue unless the strip is not rated for a high load. I use UPSs on all of my builds so I cannot say.

Check your connections. If you are only running those cards and stock cables you should have plenty of extras to swap out and see if that is the issue.

Much more likely that something is hitting some kind of limit on your board.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I've bought some ETH back on Memorial Day which I got lucky to catch at a good price. I am actually thinking of using my 1070 to mine ZCash and I also have a spare 1050 Ti in another computer. Is it rather easy to mine?

My plan is to mine and convert to ETH.


----------



## kaosstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys shouldn't an eVGA 1600 G2 be able to power 2fury's a 290x lightning and my FX8350 @4.3? I've the rig shut down on me and now the Lightning is only running at 4Mh/s when previously it used to be at 29-30ish, or is Nicehash messing with me? In the past I would restart the miner and get back the regular speed


That PSU could handle 4 Fury Xs and the 8350, all running at max OC, 100% load.


----------



## $ilent

crossfire 290 on a 700w gigabyte B700H psu? Doable? No overclock on cpu or gpus.


----------



## note235

What are the coins people are mining today?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> It should. It is a single rail PSU. You're not tripping your breaker or anything right? Maybe something up with a connector.
> 
> I run these PSUs. Had two 295x2s and a 3930K without issue.


Nope no breaker trips, but it is connected to a power strip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaosstar*
> 
> That PSU could handle 4 Fury Xs and the 8350, all running at max OC, 100% load.


Maybe I got a dud


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> crossfire 290 on a 700w gigabyte B700H psu? Doable? No overclock on cpu or gpus.


Single mining easily, Dual mining you have to check. 290 is 300W GPU which dual mining pushes to 100% TDP. 300+300 and you left with 100W for the system.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *note235*
> 
> What are the coins people are mining today?


ETH, XMR and selling hash.


----------



## Colin1204

I'm in a place with fixed rent and power included... Wonder if I should whip out the CC and grab some mining gear


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin1204*
> 
> I'm in a place with fixed rent and power included... Wonder if I should whip out the CC and grab some mining gear


FYI, landlords don't like sudden utility spikes and tend to raise rent when that happens. And for some reason they never lower the rent.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> FYI, landlords don't like sudden utility spikes and tend to raise rent when that happens. And for some reason they never lower the rent.


It depends. You can have like 14 cards with 2KW which is a bit cooking or keeping heating or AC on. Summer sucks for mining thoygh.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It depends. You can have like 14 cards with 2KW which is a bit cooking or keeping heating or AC on. Summer sucks for mining thoygh.


Between my 1070 and CPU mining it's equating to about $5 a day. I haven't OC'd the GPU yet to see how much more hashing power it can put out.

I was thinking of grabbing another 1070 if I can get one cheap enough. Would it pretty much just up it to around $10 a day with another GPU added into the mix?

My plan is to continue to buy coins, but if I can have my system run and mine, why not.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Between my 1070 and CPU mining it's equating to about $5 a day. I haven't OC'd the GPU yet to see how much more hashing power it can put out.
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing another 1070 if I can get one cheap enough. Would it pretty much just up it to around $10 a day with another GPU added into the mix?
> 
> My plan is to continue to buy coins, but if I can have my system run and mine, why not.


Yeah $10 a day mean you pay for GTX 1070 in 5 weeks. Not bad at all. I bought some cards just for the heck of trying based on ROI. My 1080 and Fury X have already payed for themselves. Even thinking of getting 1080 Ti. You do not need to get the best mining card and have them be paper weight if mining fails. RX card will fill the used market at some point. There is always be need for GTX1070+


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah $10 a day mean you pay for GTX 1070 in 5 weeks. Not bad at all. I bought some cards just for the heck of trying based on ROI. My 1080 and Fury X have already payed for themselves. Even thinking of getting 1080 Ti. You do not need to get the best mining card and have them be paper weight if mining fails. RX card will fill the used market at some point. There is always be need for GTX1070+


Now the search to find another 1070 on the cheap if I can. Would a 1080 Ti get me to the $9-10 a day or I am better off going with another 1070? I would sell this 1070 and get the 1080 Ti if it worked.

What have you been mining with your 1080 and Fury X?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Now the search to find another 1070 on the cheap if I can. Would a 1080 Ti get me to the $9-10 a day or I am better off going with another 1070? I would sell this 1070 and get the 1080 Ti if it worked.
> 
> What have you been mining with your 1080 and Fury X?


1080 Ti does ~ $7.5 a day.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Between my 1070 and CPU mining it's equating to about $5 a day. I haven't OC'd the GPU yet to see how much more hashing power it can put out.
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing another 1070 if I can get one cheap enough. Would it pretty much just up it to around $10 a day with another GPU added into the mix?
> 
> My plan is to continue to buy coins, but if I can have my system run and mine, why not.


It's a largely VRAM-bottlenecked workload. I think most 1070s don't have much VRAM OC room?

Many miners appear to have problems with GDDR5X memory. 1070 is definitely the more efficient/reliable choice ATM.


----------



## CaptainZombie

What have you been mining with your 1080 and Fury X?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 1080 Ti does ~ $7.5 a day.


That is not too bad, but not sure if that 1080 Ti is worth the price just for $7.50 a day once difficulty starts to ramp up.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Kraken is taking forever ot verify me.. anyone else have an exchange where I can mine Z with my 1080ti? I've been waiting to get verified for over an hour.


I've waited 3 weeks and still waiting

so......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Mine took like 2 weeks for just tier 1. Still waiting on tier 2.


same. You on week 4 now?


----------



## ku4eto

I got verified for 5 days for Tier 3. Used bulgarian documents - ID and a loan contract, which was 10 pages long. Expected more wait time. But i am mad at them for yesterdays overload, couldn't sell in time and lost 100E.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I got verified for 5 days for Tier 3. Used bulgarian documents - ID and a loan contract, which was 10 pages long. Expected more wait time. But i am mad at them for yesterdays overload, couldn't sell in time and lost 100E.


When did your verification happen though? If it's months ago it would make sense.

I sent them a support ticket after a week. They were quick to respond, saying there was a huge influx of new accounts pending for verification.

That was 2 weeks ago. So if your process happened over 2 months ago, it wouldn't have been the same.

I sincerely hope they get my tier 2 done soon. It's the only thing stopping me from entering the market, and the prices are rising everyday

*EDIT :* You know what, now that I think about it, getting tier 3 verified might actually be easier than tier 2. Tier 2 requires your address, and tier 3 requires photographic proof of residence. If you only apply for tier 2, they might actually have to actively check the validity of your address, but if you applied for tier 3 at the same time, they might look at your input address, look at your bills and go "eh, approved". Saves them the trouble. I should submit my stuff for tier 3 today when I get back from work. Worth a try.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> When did your verification happen though? If it's months ago it would make sense.
> 
> I sent them a support ticket after a week. They were quick to respond, saying there was a huge influx of new accounts pending for verification.
> 
> That was 2 weeks ago. So if your process happened over 2 months ago, it wouldn't have been the same.
> 
> I sincerely hope they get my tier 2 done soon. It's the only thing stopping me from entering the market, and the prices are rising everyday
> 
> *EDIT :* You know what, now that I think about it, getting tier 3 verified might actually be easier than tier 2. Tier 2 requires your address, and tier 3 requires photographic proof of residence. If you only apply for tier 2, they might actually have to actively check the validity of your address, but if you applied for tier 3 at the same time, they might look at your input address, look at your bills and go "eh, approved". Saves them the trouble. I should submit my stuff for tier 3 today when I get back from work. Worth a try.


Did T1 and T2 maybe 6 months ago. Applied for T3 last week, Friday. Got approved this morning.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Did T1 and T2 maybe 6 months ago. Applied for T3 last week, Friday. Got approved this morning.


This certainly doesn't boost my confidence lol.

Seriously though, from their site, it is said that tier 1 and 2 verification should take just minutes. How much is "a huge influx of new accounts" supposed to be to make such a process taking weeks instead?

By the way, I was chatting with the support guy a little, and he said tier 2 accounts can only be funded with euros, not USD. Is this true? I mean, I *think* my bank account can transfer euros as well, but just to make sure he's actually speaking the truth....


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> This certainly doesn't boost my confidence lol.
> 
> Seriously though, from their site, it is said that tier 1 and 2 verification should take just minutes. How much is "a huge influx of new accounts" supposed to be to make such a process taking weeks instead?
> 
> By the way, I was chatting with the support guy a little, and he said tier 2 accounts can only be funded with euros, not USD. Is this true? I mean, I *think* my bank account can transfer euros as well, but just to make sure he's actually speaking the truth....


No idea, i am in EU, and my bank supports only local currency and EU for international transactions. No USD. While it was T2, i transfered 1800E


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> No idea, i am in EU, and my bank supports only local currency and EU for international transactions. No USD. While it was T2, i transfered 1800E


Ya I realized it was a dumb question soon after I posted









I hope to do the same, 1800E, as soon as Kraken would freaking let me.......


----------



## Darkpriest667

So if I try T3 will i get T1 and T2 quicker? Cause showing my Id isn't a problem


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> So if I try T3 will i get T1 and T2 quicker? Cause showing my Id isn't a problem


Nobody knows. Fact is, from ku4eto's experience, it takes 5 days just from tier 2 to 3. Your process just started so you really don't want to have too much expectation.

Disappointment awaits


----------



## MrKoala

Is the estimation from whattomine.com actually good?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I got verified for 5 days for Tier 3. Used bulgarian documents - ID and a loan contract, which was 10 pages long. Expected more wait time. But i am mad at them for yesterdays overload, couldn't sell in time and lost 100E.
> 
> 
> 
> When did your verification happen though? If it's months ago it would make sense.
> 
> I sent them a support ticket after a week. They were quick to respond, saying there was a huge influx of new accounts pending for verification.
> 
> That was 2 weeks ago. So if your process happened over 2 months ago, it wouldn't have been the same.
> 
> I sincerely hope they get my tier 2 done soon. It's the only thing stopping me from entering the market, and the prices are rising everyday
> 
> *EDIT :* You know what, now that I think about it, getting tier 3 verified might actually be easier than tier 2. Tier 2 requires your address, and tier 3 requires photographic proof of residence. If you only apply for tier 2, they might actually have to actively check the validity of your address, but if you applied for tier 3 at the same time, they might look at your input address, look at your bills and go "eh, approved". Saves them the trouble. I should submit my stuff for tier 3 today when I get back from work. Worth a try.
Click to expand...

I'm going on 2 weeks now with waiting on Tier 2 and 3 verification. They verified Tier 1 after a week. So annoying. I am glad that I was able to get Gemini verification done in a weeks time. Nice thing with Kraken is they also offer multiple coin options to purchase.

Coinbase is a joke. I've had my acct over there since 2013 and I still can't get them to fix my limits. So I gave up and went with Gemini.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Is the estimation from whattomine.com actually good?


Yes but is best case. You get 5-10% less most of the time.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Is the estimation from whattomine.com actually good?


Its as said by Zealot, best case. You will always get some rejected shares or stale shares. Another thing is the used difficulty and the estimation the use for shares, which is not static, while when you mine, you get both dynamic network and pool ones.


----------



## BulletSponge

B&H still shows AMD cards at list price. Not in stock currently but there is an email notification available for when they get more and they do accept pre-orders.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/search?N=0&InitialSearch=yes&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search&Ntt=Rx%20580


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Wanted to start mining some ETH but i was getting hash rates of 2.6MH/s on a 980ti. should be 10x that. Read up that i need to roll back to some ancient driver as nvidia drivers + windows 10 doesn't work well or something... also my pc was nearly crashing while it was mining..

That said, i've got a lot of hardware sitting around doing nothing. Wife's rig has a 1080ti, my rig has a 980ti, server has a 780ti. got a 760 sitting around doing nothing. 4770k in the wife's rig, 4790k in my rig, 3770k in the server. I feel like we have a lot of pc power sitting around that could be mining but it seems like to really get benefit i would be better off putting everything on one rig and putting Ubuntu on it. Which isn't going to happen since we need to use all 3 rigs.

Any suggestions? seems like mining is always so AMD focused.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> Wanted to start mining some ETH but i was getting hash rates of 2.6MH/s on a 980ti. should be 10x that. Read up that i need to roll back to some ancient driver as nvidia drivers + windows 10 doesn't work well or something... also my pc was nearly crashing while it was mining..
> 
> That said, i've got a lot of hardware sitting around doing nothing. Wife's rig has a 1080ti, my rig has a 980ti, server has a 780ti. got a 760 sitting around doing nothing. 4770k in the wife's rig, 4790k in my rig, 3770k in the server. I feel like we have a lot of pc power sitting around that could be mining but it seems like to really get benefit i would be better off putting everything on one rig and putting Ubuntu on it. Which isn't going to happen since we need to use all 3 rigs.
> 
> Any suggestions? seems like mining is always so AMD focused.


You could try Nicehash for the 1080ti at least. I'm running the latest drivers and getting around $8 a day on each of mine. Just download the miner, let it run through the benchmarks to see what the card can do, then let it mine and it will switch between algorithms as prices change. You get paid directly in Bitcoin to your wallet. Their miner seems to do well with Maxwell and Pascal cards at the moment but 700-series aren't making much from my attempts so far.


----------



## Darkpriest667

delete


----------



## Newtocooling

Does anyone mining on this forum using Eversource for your utilites? I'm having a hard time figuring out the charge for electrical usage for the miners. This is what my current bill shows:

Supplier (Eversource) (RATE R1 - BASIC FIXED)
Generation Srvc Chrg 808.00kWh X $0.09126 $73.74
Subtotal Supplier Services $73.74
Delivery (RATE R1)
Customer Chrg $6.00
Distribution Energy Charge 600.00kWh X $0.04286 $25.72
208.00kWh X $0.05286 $10.99
Transition Chrg 808.00kWh X $-0.00204 -$1.65
Transmission Chrg 808.00kWh X $0.02551 $20.61
Res Assist Adj Clause 808.00kWh X $0.00868 $7.01
Pension/PBOP Adj Mechn PPAM 808.00kWh X $0.00124 $1.00
Basic Srvc Cost Adj 808.00kWh X $-0.00146 -$1.18
Net metering recovery surchrge 808.00kWh X $0.00471 $3.81
Solar Program Cost Adjustment 808.00kWh X $-0.00038 -$0.31
Energy Conservation Chrg 808.00kWh X $0.00250 $2.02
Energy Efficiency Program Chrg 808.00kWh X $0.02105 $17.01
Renewable Enrgy Chrg 808.00kWh X $0.00050 $0.40
Atty Genl consultant exp adj 808.00kWh X $0.00005 $0.04
Storm recovery adjustment 808.00kWh X $0.00277 $2.24
Revenue Decoupling Adj 808.00kWh X $-0.00038 -$0.31
Lng-Trm Rnwbl Contr Adj 808.00kWh X $0.00201 $1.62
Subtotal Delivery Services $95.02

So it looks like I'm getting charged 0.9 kWh but on top of that I"m getting a 95.00 delivery charge. From what I can tell right now my two systems one with a 1080ti and one with 2x 1070 are pulling a total of around 850-900 watts.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> You could try Nicehash for the 1080ti at least. I'm running the latest drivers and getting around $8 a day on each of mine. Just download the miner, let it run through the benchmarks to see what the card can do, then let it mine and it will switch between algorithms as prices change. You get paid directly in Bitcoin to your wallet. Their miner seems to do well with Maxwell and Pascal cards at the moment but 700-series aren't making much from my attempts so far.


awesome thanks.

shame that kepler has really just fallen through.


----------



## Darkpriest667

I just picked up a 970 for like 140 bucks, just to use it for mining while I game on my 1080ti


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> B&H still shows AMD cards at list price. Not in stock currently but there is an email notification available for when they get more and they do accept pre-orders.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/search?N=0&InitialSearch=yes&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search&Ntt=Rx%20580


Quote:


> Thank you for your interest in this item.
> 
> Please note: Once you receive word that this item is available for preorder, it's up to you to act! *An email notification guarantees neither availability nor price*. But not to worry-should you miss out on the first shipment, you can always request another notification.


----------



## BulletSponge

If someone places a pre-order at the current price they would still have to honor it though wouldn't they? I understand that simply requesting an in stock notification does not guarantee the current price when available.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> If someone places a pre-order at the current price they would still have to honor it though wouldn't they? I understand that simply requesting an in stock notification does not guarantee the current price when available.


Pretty sure that is the case.


----------



## buttface420

what i dont understand is why some miners arent jumping on 3gb 1060s, amd gpus are at all time highs i saw a r9 380 sell for $275 on ebay and they only get 19-21 mh/s and use 190w but i bought a 3gb 1060 used for $140 yesterday and when oc'd it gets 21-22 mh/s and only uses like 100-125 watts total. i could easily have 6 of them on one very efficient 850w power supply lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> what i dont understand is why some miners arent jumping on 3gb 1060s, amd gpus are at all time highs i saw a r9 380 sell for $275 on ebay and they only get 19-21 mh/s and use 190w but i bought a 3gb 1060 used for $140 yesterday and when oc'd it gets 21-22 mh/s and only uses like 100-125 watts total. i could easily have 6 of them on one very efficient 850w power supply lol


Because 3GB card will soon not be able to mine ETH.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because 3GB card will soon not be able to mine ETH.


Pretty soon no card will.


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because 3GB card will soon not be able to mine ETH.


oh okay yeah you're right, but it mines zcash great and nicehash just pays in bitcoin so for miners looking for btc and not eth can just mine zcash and transfer over to eth.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> oh okay yeah you're right, but it mines zcash great and nicehash just pays in bitcoin so for miners looking for btc and not eth can just mine zcash and transfer over to eth.


Yea you can do that. You are right 380s are not that great. Most miners use RX. 380 are from last year.


----------



## neurotix

380X is pretty good for 1080p gaming but it's essentially a slightly better 7970, exact same specs, I had two in Crossfire for a while. It's somewhere in between the 7970 Ghz and an R9 290.

Otherwise, subbed.

How much do you think I could make a day with two R9 Fury's?


----------



## note235

Hmm 1080ti worth it? I would it it for some video production work.
Currently have a 1070 + 1060.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> How much do you think I could make a day with two R9 Fury's?


According to whattomine.com, around $9.6 minus power bill if you mine ETH, or $12.6 mining Hush. As mentioned above this is best case scenario.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> According to whattomine.com, around $9.6 minus power bill if you mine ETH, or $12.6 mining Hush. As mentioned above this is best case scenario.


Thank you.

That sounds great. I mined Litecoin in 2014 when the price was really high.

I hate to ask this as it's probably already been posted, but how do I get started mining hush? Have a guide you can link me to?

Thanks again.


----------



## sumitlian

The rate the computing power is increasing, it is inevitable that Bitcoin is going to be hacked in near future. All it takes for the government to hack it, a viable quantum computer which is inevitably going to be a very practical and real thing as far as at least it is about solving certain set of problems, there is literally zero reason why SHA2-256 would not be cracked.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Because 3GB card will soon not be able to mine ETH.


You are right, but he also has a point

even if 3GB doesn't work, price of 6GB doesn't seem to be too far off

my main rig uses a 1060 for my gaming needs (I also mine with it when I'm out for work), sig rig also has a pretty old 650w power supply. It's not gold or plat certified or anything, but 2x1060 on a 650w sounds absolutely great to me.

I wonder why I've never thought of that. I mean I had plans to stuff one more card in my main rig when my miner rig is full, but I was mostly thinking about AMD cards still.

Apparently in the ideal situations, everybody wants to have RX 470/480/570/580, depends on how much power you have and the accessibility, etc. The problem now is that for most of us late comers, there just arent that many of these cards available so we just had to find alternatives. It's not like we really want r9 380s when we can get something better you know.


----------



## buttface420

the only thing is 1060's dont sli, im sure they work for mining but its a bummer for the gaming part.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> the only thing is 1060's dont sli, im sure they work for mining but its a bummer for the gaming part.


if you were buying 1060s before considering mining, you must be a mid range gamer at heart. No SLI functionality should not be a big problem


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Pretty soon no card will.


So how long will it be before likes of running crossfire r9 290 wont be worth it? I thought I read somewhere that ETH mining was different to BTC in that gpu mining will last?


----------



## Aganor

JUst bought 20 bucks of bitcoin, hopefully will have some profit on it


----------



## Darkpriest667

Has anyone tested quadro and firepro cards for mining? Good results?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So how long will it be before likes of running crossfire r9 290 wont be worth it? I thought I read somewhere that ETH mining was different to BTC in that gpu mining will last?


Yeah ETH is build to resist ASICs due to the DAG file. 290 and 290X are still go for at leat 1 more year.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So how long will it be before likes of running crossfire r9 290 wont be worth it? I thought I read somewhere that ETH mining was different to BTC in that gpu mining will last?


What I have heard from a few sources, the latest being PCPer's last Youtube live stream, is that soon ETH "won't be mineable". I have not heard any definitive time frame mentioned though. I'd like to know myself since I was considering replacing my daughters 970 with a 1070 (after I mine on it a couple of months to pay it off). Of course ETH isn't the only thing worth mining though just the only coin I have messed with recently.


----------



## Aganor

So if i use my 1080ti to mine could i have some profit from it?
Each kW is about 0.09cents (euro) and the card debits about 250w.

I used to fold but never thought of mining to have some profit, its a nice idea..


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Has anyone tested quadro and firepro cards for mining? Good results?


FirePro cards will behave the same as the desktop parts, but with higher power consumption, due to DP units being active. Quadro will still suck the same, probably only good for ZEC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> JUst bought 20 bucks of bitcoin, hopefully will have some profit on it


I would'nt make such bold move, and i am more knowledgable. Probably in 1-2 years term yes, but nothing short.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> So if i use my 1080ti to mine could i have some profit from it?
> Each kW is about 0.09cents (euro) and the card debits about 250w.
> 
> I used to fold but never thought of mining to have some profit, its a nice idea..


Is there any delivery charge on your power? My kW is also 0.09 but I have another 10 cent per kW added for delivery. I have 2x 1070's making about 245.00 a month but the power cost will be around 65.00 is what I'm coming up with. the 2x 1070 looks like it's pulling around 373 watts from the wall. I have a 1080ti as well that is pulling 485 watts but that one is ove,rclocked and on a watercooloed rig.

Between the 2 systems I'm making about 500 according to NiceHash, but my power is taking around 125 away from the profit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Is there any delivery charge on your power? My kW is also 0.09 but I have another 10 cent per kW added for delivery. I have 2x 1070's making about 245.00 a month but the power cost will be around 65.00 is what I'm coming up with. the 2x 1070 looks like it's pulling around 373 watts from the wall. I have a 1080ti as well that is pulling 485 watts but that one is ove,rclocked and on a watercooloed rig.
> 
> Between the 2 systems I'm making about 500 according to NiceHash, but my power is taking around 125 away from the profit.


You can lower the power on that 1080 Ti. You do not need to run it more than 1500MHz on the Core. Play around with the power target and see if the performance drops.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You can lower the power on that 1080 Ti. You do not need to run it more than 1500MHz on the Core. Play around with the power target and see if the performance drops.


Okay I just dropped it down to 1506, but I left the memory up by 700. So far I see no loss in performance.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Okay I just dropped it down to 1506, but I left the memory up by 700. So far I see no loss in performance.


Did you check how much the power dropped?


----------



## Noufel

hi folks








i have 4x 580 8gb coming this week, is it good enough rig to start mining, and i have a 1080ti in my main rig is it worth using it for mining knowing that here in Algeria the power cost is very low about 0.03$/kwh ?


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did you check how much the power dropped?


I just put it back on the meter, and yest it dropped down to 440 from 485!







Thanks again for more help.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 4x 580 8gb coming this week, is it good enough rig to start mining, and i have a 1080ti in my main rig is it worth using it for mining knowing that here in Algeria the power cost is very low about 0.03$/kwh ?


Stop typing and start mining with those power charges!!


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Stop typing and start mining with those power charges!!


best and most encouraging post ever


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> best and most encouraging post ever


I'm mining with my 1080ti and my charges are 3x higher, but I'll still make a profit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I just put it back on the meter, and yest it dropped down to 440 from 485!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for more help.


Did you adjust power target or just clock speed?


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Did you adjust power target or just clock speed?


Just clock speed, but I just checked my projected monthly payout and it dropped from 250 to 160.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Just clock speed, but I just checked my projected monthly payout and it dropped from 250 to 160.


Do not touch the clock speed. Keep the same clock speed and let the power limit drop the core speed.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do not touch the clock speed. Keep the same clock speed and let the power limit drop the core speed.


So in MSI Afterburner what should I change the power limit too? Right now it's set to 100.


----------



## Newtocooling

I also took the XMP pofile off and set my CPU back to stock. This was my main gaming rig.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Claymore is good all arounder, but if you put your time into *finding best config with sgminer*, its always better. It also doesnt have fees.


Could you Elaborate


----------



## note235

So zcash is the best mining for Nvidia GPUs currently right?


----------



## $ilent

Could I use a second power supply to add another gpu to my rig?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Could I use a second power supply to add another gpu to my rig?


Yes, I've seen numerous pics of people running set-ups like that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Could I use a second power supply to add another gpu to my rig?


Yes. Very easy. Turn on the PSU that is not connected to MB first than power one the system normally.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Could I use a second power supply to add another gpu to my rig?


http://www.ebay.com/bhp/dual-power-supply-adapter


----------



## $ilent

How do those adapters work?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Could you Elaborate


First, Claymore uses only 6 levels of intensity. Second, it runs on only 1 thread per GPU.
Third, it has 2.5% fee.
SGMiner allows to manually choose the level of intensity, since it has 3 types - RawIntensity, Xperimental Intensity, Intensity. Depending on the Algo, it chooses the best type. Then the values go from 0 to ALOT. It allows much better fine tuning. Also, Claymore is a lot harder to deal with Overclock on the GPU compared to SGminer.

Example is: A R9 290, does 800h/s at 1050/1500Mhz overclock on Claymore. My R9 290 does 850h/s with sgminer on same clocks. And it doesnt have fee. So its overall, at least 10% better.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

I had a lot of trouble with my nvidia cards and trying to mine ETH. Seems like the nvidia cards don't play nice with the ETH miners and get 10x less hash rate than what they should be getting.

I just switched over to nicehash as it will mine whatever benchmarks as the most profitable to be mined by your system and pays out in bitcoin. probably taking a good chunk of the work being done but its simple and easy and does actually work.


----------



## kaosstar

Polaris cards are the ETH mining kings. My brother has a rig with 580s, and one of his 580s earns nearly as much ETH as my 1080ti. Also, the Polaris cards can do this while undervolted like crazy.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaosstar*
> 
> Polaris cards are the ETH mining kings. My brother has a rig with 580s, and one of his 580s earns nearly as much ETH as my 1080ti. Also, the Polaris cards can do this while undervolted like crazy.


yeah.. (looks at my wife's very expensive watercooled 1080ti LOL)

looks like nicehash is mining zcash on both of my rigs. 1080ti is doing ~700 Sol/s and my 980ti is doing ~430 Sol/s. Both use the same amount of power.

granted i'm not doing this to really make money. More just for fun and finally get some coins in a wallet to sit on. I remember back when i only had my gtx 760 and i was mining dogecoins but that lasted for like a week and i stopped. no idea what happened to those. But it was still a pretty minimal amount.

I still have the gtx760 sitting around and a 780ti in my server. but its probably not even worth the electricity to mine with those things LOL its barely even worth it for my 980ti.


----------



## GoLDii3

I dumped some old crypto i had laying around about two weeks ago,got 50 bucks. Now they are worth 120. fugg


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I dumped some old crypto i had laying around about two weeks ago,got 50 bucks. Now they are worth 120. fugg


Which crypto are those?


----------



## djfunz

I have a 1080Ti and I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it to mine ETH. I checked out whattomine.com and it doesn't list the 1080Ti as a selection option. It's around 10.4¢/kWh where I live. I checked the 1080 and it says I'd make around $70 a month if I'm reading it right.

I fired up the NiceHash miner for BTC this morning and it says I'm generating around $8.50 a day which would be around $260 a month. So wouldn't BTC be better? I've heard that Pascal cards fare better mining ETH, so I'm curious how to proceed.


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> I have a 1080Ti and I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it to mine ETH. I checked out whattomine.com and it doesn't list the 1080Ti as a selection option. It's around 10.4¢/kWh where I live. I checked the 1080 and it says I'd make around $70 a month if I'm reading it right.


with ethereum they claim a 1080 ti gets around 31-32 mh/s at stock, but its gets even more awesome performance mining zcash or lyra2rev2 and other cryptos as such. anything you get makes your 1080ti that much cheaper so why not? lol


----------



## djfunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> with ethereum they claim a 1080 ti gets around 31-32 mh/s at stock, but its gets even more awesome performance mining zcash or lyra2rev2 and other cryptos as such. anything you get makes your 1080ti that much cheaper so why not? lol


Since I'm new to this, I just figured I'd start with one of the cryptocurrencies that has the highest likelihood of visibility and sustainability. Given all the hype and news of late, that narrowed my choices down to BTC or ETH.

Edit: So as I'm looking at my NiceHash miner dashboard, I see that it says it's using the Equihash algorithm at 684.42 Sol/s. I Google'd that and it links me to ZCash sites. So I'm mining ZCash? This is a bit confusing.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> Since I'm new to this, I just figured I'd start with one of the cryptocurrencies that has the highest likelihood of visibility and sustainability. Given all the hype and news of late, that narrowed my choices down to BTC or ETH.
> 
> Edit: So as I'm looking at my NiceHash miner dashboard, I see that it says it's using the Equihash algorithm at 684.42 Sol/s. I Google'd that and it links me to ZCash sites. So I'm mining ZCash? This is a bit confusing.


Nicehash will convert all your coins to BTC regardless of what they are mining, so your final payout is BTC


----------



## djfunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Nicehash will convert all your coins to BTC regardless of what they are mining, so your final payout is BTC


Thank you for clarifying this. This is exactly the conclusion that I came to as well about 5 minutes ago. I started realizing what was happening when all the sudden a new cmd window opened and I was using the Lyra2REv2 algorithm.

Looking forward to getting my second 1080Ti installed this week. I'll be at about $500 a month. Not too shabby for just letting my gaming rig do something while idle.


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> Thank you for clarifying this. This is exactly the conclusion that I came to as well about 5 minutes ago. I started realizing what was happening when all the sudden a new cmd window opened and I was using the Lyra2REv2 algorithm.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my second 1080Ti installed this week. I'll be at about $500 a month. Not too shabby for just letting my gaming rig do something while idle.


nice!


----------



## MrKoala

Why so much price variance among exchanges at a given time? Am I missing something?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Why so much price variance among exchanges at a given time? Am I missing something?


Volatility...


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Volatility...


BitStamp's price seems to be higher than that of the other two in a consistent way. Are they really referring to the same USD?


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> BitStamp's price seems to be higher than that of the other two in a consistent way. Are they really referring to the same USD?


Lol at referring to same usd.

Yes same USD... Some just make more money from trading than others


----------



## CaptainZombie

I have my 1070 running nicehash for the last few days and have been doing decent with it. My other system has a 1050 Ti in it, is it worth it to run that too to add to the pool till I can grab another 1070 at the end of the week?


----------



## Fuzzywinks

So, I did a thing. I told myself I would never run SLI or Crossfire again with all the problems I've had with it. But I couldn't resist grabbing a second 1080ti when my first one has been making me about $9 a day. I grabbed an MSI Seahawk with the EK waterblock from Newegg's eBay store for $820 (with 8% eBay Bucks bonus so more like $755). At the current rate it should pay for itself in 2-3 months. I'm already pulling about $50 a day between a few different rigs with Nicehash and should break $80 a day with the new ti and a few other cheap used cards I have coming in


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have my 1070 running nicehash for the last few days and have been doing decent with it. My other system has a 1050 Ti in it, is it worth it to run that too to add to the pool till I can grab another 1070 at the end of the week?


I would say so. You're looking at something like $2.25 a day with a 1050ti according to the profitability calculator.

https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc


----------



## Ecks

Okay... so im very late to this party... could someone kindly enough to point me in the direction of how i can be doing this too









thank you









Edit*

Okay i have managed to do this! but £2.31 a day?? XD

any tips?

is it worth dropping money on a RX 580? for the profit and gaming over my current card


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have my 1070 running nicehash for the last few days and have been doing decent with it. My other system has a 1050 Ti in it, is it worth it to run that too to add to the pool till I can grab another 1070 at the end of the week?


How much does the 1070 bring in roughly per day?
I have to do some research since I am completely new to this mining thing, but it might be fun to at least mess with for a bit and decide if I keep going.

I would also appreciate the help with some quick clarification questions for anyone to answer:
1) Is Nicehash the way to go for a beginner and is more of a set it and forget it type program since someone said it will pick the best coin for you to mine? (At least for NVidia owners)
2) Other than setting up the Nicehash account, what else is needed to get started? I see some mentioned a multi week verification process for something, will I have to wait a month or so before I can actually mine or is that to cash in for USD?
3) Do most of you just set up a 2nd overclock profile so that your GPU is downvolted and I believe I saw set to standard clock speeds, but keep memory OCed? Basically my gaming OC wouldn't be worth the extra power and heat from the core OC, correct?
4) Do you just mine from the GPU and not the CPU as well? I thought I saw CPU options available too, is it not as profitable or something?
5) If I want to use the PC for a few minor things, like browse the internet, I can keep the miner running, correct? Gaming I assume I would turn it off to actually get decent fps, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> How much does the 1070 bring in roughly per day?
> I have to do some research since I am completely new to this mining thing, but it might be fun to at least mess with for a bit and decide if I keep going.
> 
> I would also appreciate the help with some quick clarification questions for anyone to answer:
> 1) Is Nicehash the way to go for a beginner and is more of a set it and forget it type program since someone said it will pick the best coin for you to mine? (At least for NVidia owners)
> 2) Other than setting up the Nicehash account, what else is needed to get started? I see some mentioned a multi week verification process for something, will I have to wait a month or so before I can actually mine or is that to cash in for USD?
> 3) Do most of you just set up a 2nd overclock profile so that your GPU is downvolted and I believe I saw set to standard clock speeds, but keep memory OCed? Basically my gaming OC wouldn't be worth the extra power and heat from the core OC, correct?
> 4) Do you just mine from the GPU and not the CPU as well? I thought I saw CPU options available too, is it not as profitable or something?
> 5) If I want to use the PC for a few minor things, like browse the internet, I can keep the miner running, correct? Gaming I assume I would turn it off to actually get decent fps, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


With AMD card you can run gaming and will adjust accordingly to certain extent without having to turn off the miner. With Nvidia you can only mage esport game.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> I would say so. You're looking at something like $2.25 a day with a 1050ti according to the profitability calculator.
> 
> https://www.nicehash.com/?p=calc


$2.25 is not bad at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> How much does the 1070 bring in roughly per day?
> I have to do some research since I am completely new to this mining thing, but it might be fun to at least mess with for a bit and decide if I keep going.
> 
> I would also appreciate the help with some quick clarification questions for anyone to answer:
> 1) Is Nicehash the way to go for a beginner and is more of a set it and forget it type program since someone said it will pick the best coin for you to mine? (At least for NVidia owners)
> 2) Other than setting up the Nicehash account, what else is needed to get started? I see some mentioned a multi week verification process for something, will I have to wait a month or so before I can actually mine or is that to cash in for USD?
> 3) Do most of you just set up a 2nd overclock profile so that your GPU is downvolted and I believe I saw set to standard clock speeds, but keep memory OCed? Basically my gaming OC wouldn't be worth the extra power and heat from the core OC, correct?
> 4) Do you just mine from the GPU and not the CPU as well? I thought I saw CPU options available too, is it not as profitable or something?
> 5) If I want to use the PC for a few minor things, like browse the internet, I can keep the miner running, correct? Gaming I assume I would turn it off to actually get decent fps, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


I am close to $5 a day with the 1070 and my CPU is about .50-.60 a day. I might stop the CPU soon since I'll add another 1070 I think.

How is the 1080 a day, anyone hashing with that?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> $2.25 is not bad at all.
> I am close to $5 a day with the 1070 and my CPU is about .50-.60 a day. I might stop the CPU soon since I'll add another 1070 I think.
> 
> How is the 1080 a day, anyone hashing with that?


~ $7-7.5


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> ~ $7-7.5


That is not bad. Did you get that 1080 Ti hashing yet? That has to be close to $10 a day.

Does overclocking these cards help with higher hashrate at all?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That is not bad. Did you get that 1080 Ti hashing yet? That has to be close to $10 a day.
> 
> Does overclocking these cards help with higher hashrate at all?


Each card is different. The difference the clock speeds makes in hashrate vs power is not worth it. For example 1080 can do 485 Sol/s @ 1607 MHz with 60% power or 520 Sol/s with 85% power. If you have power capacity and dont pay for it its fine to max out the card.


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Does overclocking these cards help with higher hashrate at all?


For my 1070 @ 2050mhz and memory at 4201, said that I should be pulling 5-5.95 a day. I was messing with undervolt on my card last night.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Each card is different. The difference the clock speeds makes in hashrate vs power is not worth it. For example 1080 can do 485 Sol/s @ 1607 MHz with 60% power or 520 Sol/s with 85% power. If you have power capacity and dont pay for it its fine to max out the card.


Even without power cost, the increase in noise would be quite dramatic unless it's a water cooled daily or a dedicated build located away from where you live.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keytachi626*
> 
> For my 1070 @ 2050mhz and memory at 4201, said that I should be pulling 5-5.95 a day. I was messing with undervolt on my card last night.


Is it true that mining performance is more sensitive to VRAM OC than GPU core OC?


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Is it true that mining performance is more sensitive to VRAM OC than GPU core OC?


Can't really say since I just recently started out mining a week ago and I had everything at stock. It was running 392 MHs for Equihash for me. But when I overclocked both of my core and vram, it went up about 10%-20%. I was able to pull off a 450MHs but the power consumption for me was around 170watts (don't know if this should be that high for a 1070. Mine is the MSI 1070 gaming 8GB model).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Even without power cost, the increase in noise would be quite dramatic unless it's a water cooled daily or a dedicated build located away from where you live.
> Is it true that mining performance is more sensitive to VRAM OC than GPU core OC?


Yea and the extra heat now in the summer certainly is not needed.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yea and the extra heat now in the summer certainly is not needed.


If you're going to watercool, you'd have to consider the power the pump, and fans are going to consume as well right.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Mining = MAX-Q


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> How much does the 1070 bring in roughly per day?
> I have to do some research since I am completely new to this mining thing, but it might be fun to at least mess with for a bit and decide if I keep going.
> 
> I would also appreciate the help with some quick clarification questions for anyone to answer:
> 1) Is Nicehash the way to go for a beginner and is more of a set it and forget it type program since someone said it will pick the best coin for you to mine? (At least for NVidia owners)
> 2) Other than setting up the Nicehash account, what else is needed to get started? I see some mentioned a multi week verification process for something, will I have to wait a month or so before I can actually mine or is that to cash in for USD?
> 3) Do most of you just set up a 2nd overclock profile so that your GPU is downvolted and I believe I saw set to standard clock speeds, but keep memory OCed? Basically my gaming OC wouldn't be worth the extra power and heat from the core OC, correct?
> 4) Do you just mine from the GPU and not the CPU as well? I thought I saw CPU options available too, is it not as profitable or something?
> 5) If I want to use the PC for a few minor things, like browse the internet, I can keep the miner running, correct? Gaming I assume I would turn it off to actually get decent fps, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes its the quickest till you learn the ropes
2. you need a wallet for your BTC payouts
3. Depends on if you want a underclock or not. I have seen a farm where they run overclocked r9 290's, IMO overclock is worth it if you are playing the long game
4 . you can mine both with Nicehash, I found out it slowed my hashrate even with several cores free
5. I am able to game, albeit at reduced frame rates but regular pc use is fine


----------



## buttface420

nicehash is definitely noob user friendly, easy to use and a nice looking program. i like how it mines whatever is the most profitable at the moment and pays out in bitcoin. the only thing i dislike about it is payments only once a week.

i also like suprnova, which pays out as soon as you hit 0.01 eth. (lowest i've found) im getting payments everyday although finding shares isnt as good as nicehash. but with suprnova theres like 20 different crypto currencies you can mine, you can mine just eth or you can mine zcash or whatever. the only downside to suprnova is you have to register at thier website and sign in and stuff.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

i recently went to nice hash as well. i wanted to mine ETH but found that unless you are running linux or some really old specific windows driver, nvidia gpus are not very good.

So nice hash it is. For those of you mining with nice hash to your private wallet, you can get a nice hash wallet where there's only a 2% fee vs a 4% fee and you can withdraw/payout when you want rather than it taking the minimum .001 BTC every single tuesday when it pays out


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> For those of you mining with nice hash to your private wallet, you can get a nice hash wallet where there's only a 2% fee vs a 4% fee and you can withdraw/payout when you want rather than it taking the minimum .001 BTC every single tuesday when it pays out


ahhh good stuff i did not know that!


----------



## Darkpriest667

I am using electrum right now, it has a flat rate of .2mBTC for transactions, is that awful?


----------



## MrKoala

BTC just crossed 3000USD.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> nicehash is definitely noob user friendly, easy to use and a nice looking program. i like how it mines whatever is the most profitable at the moment and pays out in bitcoin. the only thing i dislike about it is payments only once a week.
> 
> i also like suprnova, which pays out as soon as you hit 0.01 eth. (lowest i've found) im getting payments everyday although finding shares isnt as good as nicehash. but with suprnova theres like 20 different crypto currencies you can mine, you can mine just eth or you can mine zcash or whatever. the only downside to suprnova is you have to register at thier website and sign in and stuff.


The problem there is that BTC does not go up as much as ETH or ZEC. I much rather keep on ETH and ZEC than BTC. If you start with trading you start losing money with each trade. BTC for exampleas hit 2K, ETH hit $130, BTC hit 3K, ETH hits $340. One increased 50% while the other almost 3x. Not very noob friendly there.


----------



## $ilent

Can anyone guide me please. I have a gigabyte D700H and a Corsair CX750M power supplies. Im planning on having 2x r9 290 and 1x rx480 in one rig. Is it safe to use both powerr supplies or do I need to buy one single bigge PSU? If its one single bigger PSU what size PSu am I looking at?

Thanks


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The problem there is that BTC does not go up as much as ETH or ZEC. I much rather keep on ETH and ZEC than BTC. If you start with trading you start losing money with each trade. BTC for exampleas hit 2K, ETH hit $130, BTC hit 3K, ETH hits $340. One increased 50% while the other almost 3x. Not very noob friendly there.


Trading loss isn't much of a problem if you only trade BTC for ETH once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can anyone guide me please. I have a gigabyte D700H and a Corsair CX750M power supplies. Im planning on having 2x r9 290 and 1x rx480 in one rig. Is it safe to use both powerr supplies or do I need to buy one single bigge PSU? If its one single bigger PSU what size PSu am I looking at?
> 
> Thanks


Use powered PCIe risers that don't utilize mobo 12V input and they'll work just fine.


----------



## MrKoala

Double post, please ignore.


----------



## $ilent

Can you elaborate please koala?

Thanks


----------



## mrtbahgs

Well I think I got things up and running to try it out while I continue to read up on this, but I am pretty sure I will keep coming up with little questions so I wanted to know where is the best place to post them?
The intention of this thread was not to have newcomers asking various things so I don't want to keep derailing it, but at the same time, we do not seem to have a mining or crypto-currency subsection...

I will ask one more question here though that hopefully isn't an issue, do most of you keep all the default Nicehash settings or are there some to adjust?
I assume by default it will auto pick the most profitable to mine and constantly run unless stopped, correct?

*Edit: Thanks to those that answered my previous question packed post to get me started*


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can you elaborate please koala?


You want something like this:

The 12V power is going through the Molex 4 pin while data is going through the USB. For each graphics card, connect the Molex and the PCIe auxiliary power connectors to the same PSU. This way you don't mix 12V voltage from multiple PSUs.

Using the weaker PSU with fewer cards to power the mobo should reduce your chance of overloading the mobo's power lines.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Well I think I got things up and running to try it out while I continue to read up on this, but I am pretty sure I will keep coming up with little questions so I wanted to know where is the best place to post them?
> The intention of this thread was not to have newcomers asking various things so I don't want to keep derailing it, but at the same time, we do not seem to have a mining or crypto-currency subsection...
> 
> I will ask one more question here though that hopefully isn't an issue, do most of you keep all the default Nicehash settings or are there some to adjust?
> I assume by default it will auto pick the most profitable to mine and constantly run unless stopped, correct?
> 
> *Edit: Thanks to those that answered my previous question packed post to get me started*


that is my understanding is that nicehash has a script that will automatically switch you to the most profitable for each card.. Currently using a 1080ti 980 and 970 and the ti is mining something entirely different while the 970 and 980 seem to be mining Etherum.. Making about 14 a day at this point.. Will be putting 2 more 970s in a second rig to use on monday night.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> that is my understanding is that nicehash has a script that will automatically switch you to the most profitable for each card.. Currently using a 1080ti 980 and 970 and the ti is mining something entirely different while the 970 and 980 seem to be mining Etherum.. Making about 14 a day at this point.. Will be putting 2 more 970s in a second rig to use on monday night.


from what i've noticed is there's two miners that are VERY close as far as profitability goes so one night it might do one of them the other night it might do the other. Just depends on how the benchmark goes.

When i start up nicehash, i run the benchmark and have it run all the coins on the precise setting. also make sure to check any new miners for profitability as well. I think it only runs this benchmark for profitability once when you do it manually. Since things are kinda moving around a lot right now and i'm only mining over night, i just run the benchmark and have it auto mine after the benchmark. works really well and gives me the highest btc output for the night. you can probably uncheck some of the really low profit miners though so you don't have to re-run them every night. Just the ones that are close and giving the higher outputs.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> from what i've noticed is there's two miners that are VERY close as far as profitability goes so one night it might do one of them the other night it might do the other. Just depends on how the benchmark goes.
> 
> When i start up nicehash, i run the benchmark and have it run all the coins on the precise setting. also make sure to check any new miners for profitability as well. I think it only runs this benchmark for profitability once when you do it manually. Since things are kinda moving around a lot right now and i'm only mining over night, i just run the benchmark and have it auto mine after the benchmark. works really well and gives me the highest btc output for the night. you can probably uncheck some of the really low profit miners though so you don't have to re-run them every night. Just the ones that are close and giving the higher outputs.


Does your benchmark show more than one thing to run?
I have just my 1070 marked (ignoring CPU mining) and I only have one benchmark or miner to run, not a list of multiple. It has 7 steps to complete though.
I forget the name of the headers, but mine all stay at 0 after the benchmark which seemed odd to me, but when I went ahead and told it to actually start mining anyway it does show the mBTC and USD per day so I assume it is working, perhaps not at it's best though?
Originally my Avast AV flagged 2 things so I had to go in and find where to "restore and exclude" them which I think makes them ignored now from being blocked.

I can post a screenshot of my benchmark screen later if this sounds very different from your experience.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> You want something like this:
> 
> The 12V power is going through the Molex 4 pin while data is going through the USB. For each graphics card, connect the Molex and the PCIe auxiliary power connectors to the same PSU. This way you don't mix 12V voltage from multiple PSUs.
> 
> Using the weaker PSU with fewer cards to power the mobo should reduce your chance of overloading the mobo's power lines.


Could I not just use a PSU tester?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Could I not just use a PSU tester?


What are you trying to do. I have experience with dual PSU. Hit me with a pm.


----------



## Ithanul

Well I think I am going to give a wack at mining again.
Probably going to be a bit tight in one rig until I get a few risers.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well I think I am going to give a wack at mining again.
> Probably going to be a bit tight in one rig until I get a few risers.


Finding any cards to mine with may be a challenge at the moment.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Finding any cards to mine with may be a challenge at the moment.


Going to run Nvidia card since I found info on how to set for best watt and MH/s output for ETH.
Probably fine tune first in Windows in one rig then play around on my Linux rig with one card. Once I figure how to fine tune and volt control in Linux. I will flip all rigs under Linux.

But yeah, Radeons are hard finds and GTX 1060s now too.

Through doing some calculations, I should pull around 580 bucks a month from three cards doing ETH. That taking into account the electricity which usually don't bother me anyway since I [email protected]/BOINC 24/7 on other hardware. I am going to be down in Panama City tomorrow ransacking some stores.







Helps that my Dad going 50/50 with me on buying GPUs. For once, my hoarding of CPUs and mobos comes in handy.

Once the crypto dies back down again, I will have some sweet [email protected]/BOINC rigs afterwards with serious GPU army.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Does your benchmark show more than one thing to run?
> I have just my 1070 marked (ignoring CPU mining) and I only have one benchmark or miner to run, not a list of multiple. It has 7 steps to complete though.
> I forget the name of the headers, but mine all stay at 0 after the benchmark which seemed odd to me, but when I went ahead and told it to actually start mining anyway it does show the mBTC and USD per day so I assume it is working, perhaps not at it's best though?
> Originally my Avast AV flagged 2 things so I had to go in and find where to "restore and exclude" them which I think makes them ignored now from being blocked.
> 
> I can post a screenshot of my benchmark screen later if this sounds very different from your experience.


you need to select your gpu in order to see all the benchmarks to run. it only shows 1 because you have your cpu selected and there's only 1 cpu miner.

(select is different from checking it off. you just click the gpu)


----------



## JMattes

All the cards over the weekend at my local stores have vanished..
They have a few 1060s but there all overpriced..


----------



## djfunz

I've been at this for about 36 hours now using NiceHash. I just added my second 1080Ti tonight to complete my gaming rig. Currently hovering between $14-$15 a day undervolting my GPUs at 60% to keep temps and power draw down. Drawing around 300W for both cards with temps in the low to mid 40s under water. As others have said, doubling the power draw for a few extra Sols/s is not worth it to me.

I like that NiceHash locates the best algo for my cards too. Set it and forget it. It's usually a 70/30 toss up between ZCash and Vertcoin with Zcash taking most of the pie. I also like that NiceHash auto deposits BTC since this is the only currency to survive multiple bubbles through several years and still come back. Some predict it will hit 10k and beyond per coin. Maybe ETH and others will follow suit, but I'd place my bets on the blue-chip of cryptocurrencies for now.


----------



## $ilent

What's hash rate is a rx480 8gb these days?

Also anyone know sweet spot for r9 290 in terms of power to hashrate? Mines at 1050mhz core attached moment pulling total 400w from wall in a 2700k rig. It's getting average 27MH/S


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What's hash rate is a rx480 8gb these days?
> 
> Also anyone know sweet spot for r9 290 in terms of power to hashrate? Mines at 1050mhz core attached moment pulling total 400w from wall in a 2700k rig. It's getting average 27MH/S


RX 480 should be around 29MH/s and your 290 is doing as well as can be expected without a modified BIOS.


----------



## Profiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> You want something like this:
> 
> The 12V power is going through the Molex 4 pin while data is going through the USB. For each graphics card, connect the *Molex and the PCIe auxiliary power connectors to the same PSU*. This way you don't mix 12V voltage from multiple PSUs.
> 
> Using the weaker PSU with fewer cards to power the mobo should reduce your chance of overloading the mobo's power lines.


nope. molex is powered ALWAYS same PSU as motherboard.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Profiled*
> 
> nope. molex is powered ALWAYS same PSU as motherboard.


That's true when your riser does not isolate mobo 12V inupt. You can use the secondary PSU when it does. In that case there's no power line going between card and mobo, only signal lines.

Not all graphic cards isolate PCIe 12V and auxiliary 12V properly, so sometime this is required to keep the card safe. Most modern mining-worthy cards should have no problem with it though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What's hash rate is a rx480 8gb these days?
> 
> Also anyone know sweet spot for r9 290 in terms of power to hashrate? Mines at 1050mhz core attached moment pulling total 400w from wall in a 2700k rig. It's getting average 27MH/S


My 290X @ 1200/1500 does 34 MH/s but I run dual mining at 28/850 @ 1100/1500.

You probably want to mod the memory for 290 to get extra 1-2 MH/s for free power.


----------



## ku4eto

Dem drops today tho. People be dumping BTC into ETH. Damn those ETH's.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> I've been at this for about 36 hours now using NiceHash. I just added my second 1080Ti tonight to complete my gaming rig. Currently hovering between $14-$15 a day undervolting my GPUs at 60% to keep temps and power draw down. Drawing around 300W for both cards with temps in the low to mid 40s under water. As others have said, doubling the power draw for a few extra Sols/s is not worth it to me.


That is nice to hear. You have any OCes on the 1080Ti? I plan to do some part time mining on mine along with the GTX 1070s heavily undervolted.

I plan to straight aim at ETH since its potential is very high. I probably put one or two cards aim at another crypto to at least have some diversity.


----------



## razaice

Does anybody know the fix for slow ether mining with nvidia gpus in windows 10? Apparently it's a somewhat common issue that some people run into, but I'm having a hard time finding the answer.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Does anybody know the fix for slow ether mining with nvidia gpus in windows 10? Apparently it's a somewhat common issue that some people run into, but I'm having a hard time finding the answer.


What do you mean by slow? One this is that its running P2 state so memory drops 1 GHz for G5X cards. My 1080 and now 1080 Ti work fine.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you mean by slow? One this is that its running P2 state so memory drops 1 GHz for G5X cards. My 1080 and now 1080 Ti work fine.


It's a strange issue that some people are having using nvidia gpus mining the daggerhashimoto algorithm. For example, my 980 ti mines at like 3 MH/s. Nobody seems to know why some people are affected and not others. There's a few solutions out there, but the only one that's practically guaranteed to work is to use Windows 7 instead of 10, which I'd rather not do since this is my everyday pc. So far none of the lesser solutions has worked for me. If you do a search you'll see that a number of people are running into this issue.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> It's a strange issue that some people are having using nvidia gpus mining the daggerhashimoto algorithm. For example, my 980 ti mines at like 3 MH/s. Nobody seems to know why some people are affected and not others. There's a few solutions out there, but the only one that's practically guaranteed to work is to use Windows 7 instead of 10, which I'd rather not do since this is my everyday pc. So far none of the lesser solutions has worked for me. If you do a search you'll see that a number of people are running into this issue.


Try Claymore Dual miner. There are 3 difference CUDA run-times to chose from.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Try Claymore Dual miner. There are 3 difference CUDA run-times to chose from.


Damn, I just tried and I still get around 3 MH/s using each cuda version in Claymore. I was hoping that would work because I'd never noticed that option before.


----------



## Aganor

Hey guys, to start mining with NiceHash (i choose this since everyone talks about it here) do i only have to download the client and execute it?
I tried the simulator but i did not understand what it said.
With my 1080ti it could give me €5 daily but i did not see any field to change the TDP or underclock like you guys talk about. Also i did not see any mention of mining etherum there, is it another program?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Hey guys, to start mining with NiceHash (i choose this since everyone talks about it here) do i only have to download the client and execute it?
> I tried the simulator but i did not understand what it said.
> With my 1080ti it could give me €5 daily but i did not see any field to change the TDP or underclock like you guys talk about. Also i did not see any mention of mining etherum there, is it another program?


I gave up on directly mining ETH with my quad 780Tis. I need to make a few mods to my case to get my two 295x2s running. That should mine ETH well. Nicehash is downloading right now for the Nvidia rig.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam BTC took a hit.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Hey guys, to start mining with NiceHash (i choose this since everyone talks about it here) do i only have to download the client and execute it?
> I tried the simulator but i did not understand what it said.
> With my 1080ti it could give me €5 daily but i did not see any field to change the TDP or underclock like you guys talk about. Also i did not see any mention of mining etherum there, is it another program?


You'll have to download the client, open it, perform the benchmarks for all the algorithms, and then begin mining. Nicehash chooses which coin you mine based on the best profit for you at the moment. You get payed out in bitcoin regardless of which coin you mine with Nicehash, so you may want to use a different mining method if that's a problem for you. Ether is typically mined using a program called Claymore.

I made all my changes to clocks and voltages using MSI afterburner.


----------



## spyshagg

Today the market gained and lost 12 Billion dollars. How about them apples lol


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> You'll have to download the client, open it, perform the benchmarks for all the algorithms, and then begin mining. Nicehash chooses which coin you mine based on the best profit for you at the moment. You get payed out in bitcoin regardless of which coin you mine with Nicehash, so you may want to use a different mining method if that's a problem for you. Ether is typically mined using a program called Claymore.
> 
> I made all my changes to clocks and voltages using MSI afterburner.


That simple? will take a try then, if it goes well its a nice revenue


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> That simple? will take a try then, if it goes well its a nice revenue


You'll also have to add your bitcoin wallet address to nicehash. I've used electrum in the past and it seemed like a pretty good wallet.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> You'll also have to add your bitcoin wallet address to nicehash. I've used electrum in the past and it seemed like a pretty good wallet.


I just use Polo or coinbase as I never hold alot in BTC.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I just use Polo or coinbase as I never hold alot in BTC.


That works too. I think coinbase actually lets you convert your btc directly into usd, don't they?


----------



## mrtbahgs

When undervolting the GPU, are you guys only adjusting the target power slider or also messing with less core clock and the graph or whatever they added for various point of voltage control?

Right now I am just running my max OC profile since it is all I have, but I figure I need to try for an undervolted profile that may still get a memory OC at least.

Also, whats the quickest way to compare the hash rate with the different OCs, redo the benchmark and look there or what?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> That works too. I think coinbase actually lets you convert your btc directly into usd, don't they?


Coinbase is for conversion between fiat and btc and polo is for trading. But be aware that there are limits on both sites on the amounts you can withdraw depending on the levels you have which is a process of proving your identity. I think you can still be anon at polo but ith a low daily withdraw limit. Both are now regulated by US law so they are conforming to regulations and Coinbase is fighting a Gov request for ALL user info.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Coinbase is for conversion between fiat and btc and polo is for trading. But be aware that there are limits on both sites on the amounts you can withdraw depending on the levels you have which is a process of proving your identity. I think you can still be anon at polo but ith a low daily withdraw limit. Both are now regulated by US law so they are conforming to regulations and Coinbase is fighting a Gov request for ALL user info.


Oh god, the situation with Coinbase sounds a little troubling.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Kraken is the big one if you want a lot of money in.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Kraken is the big one if you want a lot of money in.


So many weeks. Not even tier 2 yet. By the time I get verified to 3 it's...ugh.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So many weeks. Not even tier 2 yet. By the time I get verified to 3 it's...ugh.


I did my T2 long time ago. I did T3 to deposit fiat to my back but simply takes too long. Now I just convert to BTC and sell at Localbitcoin. Buying BTC with fiat you really want to do with exchange.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So many weeks. Not even tier 2 yet. By the time I get verified to 3 it's...ugh.


Tons of Kraken verification complains recently. Any explanation on what's going on?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I did my T2 long time ago. I did T3 to deposit fiat to my back but simply takes too long. Now I just convert to BTC and sell at Localbitcoin. Buying BTC with fiat you really want to do with exchange.


I don't really have anything else to buy into Bitcoin or ETH currently. So not sure what other choices I have.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Tons of Kraken verification complains recently. Any explanation on what's going on?


It really dependa on the submitted info. I got T3 after 5 workdays.


----------



## djfunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> That is nice to hear. You have any OCes on the 1080Ti? I plan to do some part time mining on mine along with the GTX 1070s heavily undervolted.
> 
> I plan to straight aim at ETH since its potential is very high. I probably put one or two cards aim at another crypto to at least have some diversity.


I tried running at stock and at 2GHz. It's not a huge difference from undervolting, maybe a couple extra dollars a day. You'll have to decide if that's worth it for you. Since I have x2 running SLI, it generated a 10C increase in temps even under water and almost doubled my wattage from 150W to 250W per card.

I wouldn't mine ETH with Nvidia cards though since AMD is better for both BTC and ETH mining. You're better off mining one of the other hashes for ZEC or VTC and having NiceHash convert to BTC for payout.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> My 290X @ 1200/1500 does 34 MH/s but I run dual mining at 28/850 @ 1100/1500.
> 
> You probably want to mod the memory for 290 to get extra 1-2 MH/s for free power.


Im gonnah ave 2x 290 and 1x 480 in my rig. Hoping for around 90MH. What you reckon?


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im gonnah ave 2x 290 and 1x 480 in my rig. Hoping for around 90MH. What you reckon?


Just a heads up, I had 6 r9 270x running mining for 24/7 and the copper heatsinks are literally failing part. I popped one open and the VRMs have this white burn marks. So even if you get free power, determine if the hardware depreciation is worth it.

I doubt my cards have much life left.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Just a heads up, I had 6 r9 270x running mining for 24/7 and the copper heatsinks are literally failing. So even if you get free power, determine if the hardware depreciation is worth it.
> 
> I doubt those cards have much life left.


Euhh? I used to fold 24/7 for months on end on my old nvidia cards, no issues whatsoever. Are you running them at 2v or something lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Kraken is the big one if you want a lot of money in.


I registered when Kraken listed XMR but they gave me such a hastle with the photo I told them to F off and never went back. Also I found out that I couldn't instantly use my credit card to buy there as I live in the U.S so I have no use for them at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Oh god, the situation with Coinbase sounds a little troubling.


All the exchanges are getting wacked by Gov regulations and theose that aren't are shady themselfs. Since I don't need to move over 2k per day I have no issue with polo or coinbase but if I had funds in the 100k's I would be looking around. Death and taxes.









AFA ETH someone asked why it's a scam well this post pretty much sums it up.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=707237.msg19398830#msg19398830
Quote:


> Ethereum is a 72 million premined ICO coin. Does everyone get that? That's almost 80% of the supply was premined. That is almost $19 billion worth of ether that was premined. Hello? People? Do you even know what you are buying and where your money is going? It was never supposed to be a store of value. It has a limitless supply. Wake up!


And not to mention they tried to steal all the ETC from the DAO and dump it on POLO but POLO seized it. The Devs are f'n crooks period, just because it's making money doesn't mean it's not a scam. So 18 million just got dumped, you going to trust a coin that has holders of that much to just dump on you???????????????

Also the blockchain is not immutable and that is the only thing in crypto that is truly important ! There's more but just not on the top of my head.

Edited because I can't spell and to add another thought.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im gonnah ave 2x 290 and 1x 480 in my rig. Hoping for around 90MH. What you reckon?


Well even if cards can do 90 MH/s you will end up with ~ 80 MHz. It is never full. I would say with those cards you should see ~ 85MH/s before power increases a lot.


----------



## $ilent

Someone said 8gbmore future proof. When will 4tb not be enough?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I did my T2 long time ago. I did T3 to deposit fiat to my back but simply takes too long. Now I just convert to BTC and sell at Localbitcoin. Buying BTC with fiat you really want to do with exchange.


That's what occured to me last night. Finally own more than 1 ETH in my stupid tier 1 Kraken account.

Kind of regretted not thinking of this the first moment you told me about localbitcoins. Maybe it was the double transaction fees from 2 different sites that turned me off? All I could say is that I don't think ETH was above 300USD at the moment you told me about localbitcoins. If I took action that day, I would easily be at the +25% zone right now

better late than never I guess.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> You'll have to download the client, open it, perform the benchmarks for all the algorithms, and then begin mining. Nicehash chooses which coin you mine based on the best profit for you at the moment. You get payed out in bitcoin regardless of which coin you mine with Nicehash, so you may want to use a different mining method if that's a problem for you. Ether is typically mined using a program called Claymore.
> 
> I made all my changes to clocks and voltages using MSI afterburner.


Are these values any good for my 1080ti?


EDIT: Seems the only bad value is the DaggerHashimoto (ETH), is it because of Nvidia?


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Are these values any good for my 1080ti?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Seems the only bad value is the DaggerHashimoto (ETH), is it because of Nvidia?


That's slightly better than what my 1080ti does. It's making between 6 and 9 dollars a day depending on what it's mining through nicehash...


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> That's slightly better than what my 1080ti does. It's making between 6 and 9 dollars a day depending on what it's mining through nicehash...


Thats with full voltage, is your's undervoltaged?


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Thats with full voltage, is your's undervoltaged?


Not at all. I am running it at stock. It's a Gigabyte FE got it day 1 at microcenter. Just started mining with it on Friday.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Not at all. I am running it at stock. It's a Gigabyte FE got it day 1 at microcenter. Just started mining with it on Friday.


Folks say to undervolt it as the extra power drawn is not worth the profit but i not know how to undervolt the bastard lol


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Folks say to undervolt it as the extra power drawn is not worth the profit but i not know how to undervolt the bastard lol


you use MSI afterburner or EVGA precision X. I don't do it because I am sometimes turning the miner off to game. I'm sure I could set profiles and stuff but I am about to be in Vegas for 7 days so I don't have time to mess with it and test stability.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> I've been at this for about 36 hours now using NiceHash. I just added my second 1080Ti tonight to complete my gaming rig. Currently hovering between $14-$15 a day undervolting my GPUs at 60% to keep temps and power draw down. Drawing around 300W for both cards with temps in the low to mid 40s under water. As others have said, doubling the power draw for a few extra Sols/s is not worth it to me.
> 
> I like that NiceHash locates the best algo for my cards too. Set it and forget it. It's usually a 70/30 toss up between ZCash and Vertcoin with Zcash taking most of the pie. I also like that NiceHash auto deposits BTC since this is the only currency to survive multiple bubbles through several years and still come back. Some predict it will hit 10k and beyond per coin. Maybe ETH and others will follow suit, but I'd place my bets on the blue-chip of cryptocurrencies for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> you use MSI afterburner or EVGA precision X. I don't do it because I am sometimes turning the miner off to game. I'm sure I could set profiles and stuff but I am about to be in Vegas for 7 days so I don't have time to mess with it and test stability.


Yeah i use MSI Afterburner with unlocked voltage control but i can only slide it back to 0 and up, not down lol. Im am missing something stupidly simple?


----------



## mrtbahgs

I assume this has to do with 100% GPU usage, but I am hoping a setting or something can clear this up a bit, or just let me know it is normal.

I came home from work yesterday with my first full day of mining and went to wake up my PC to check on it, but it was super laggy with the mouse movements and the screen kept staying mostly black. At times a bit of color would come through and a minute or so into this my background showed up somewhat, but went away to black after a few seconds. Eventually after maybe 5 minutes I was able to stop the mouse on the stop button to stop the miner when it showed up and got control back of my PC to check on things.

First off is this pretty normal or if not, any idea what I can/need to adjust?
Second, is there a keyboard command to force stop the nicehash miner as opposed to attempting to get my mouse to reach the stop button?
In general, any settings I should be looking at to improve my experience?

Then another thing happened over night. I was gaming a bit so I stopped the miner for that 2 hour period or so and restarted the miner when I was finished.
Upon waking up, I went to check on it and found that it got hung up on something and was basically not running and I lost out on the evenings $2.50. This isn't a big amount, but that's only one time, if it does it every day, then it will certainly add up. I can't really explain what I saw other than it just not seeming to actually be mining and I am not sure how quickly into the evening that it hit this phase (likely within 30 minutes or so), but I restarted the PC and let it run the miner before leaving for work so hopefully that solves the problem.

Do you think I need to restart the computer daily to avoid this or what else may I need to look into?


----------



## $ilent

What gpu is it bahgs? When my 290 is mining my pc runs fine I can watch YouTube videos and everything.


----------



## ku4eto

Are you using modified timings? If yes, they can be unstable.

Also, make sure that you stop all programs that cause GPU usage, or use Hardware acceleration. Also, make sure you stop GPU-Z and all other monitoring programs. Only Wattman is easy on resources.


----------



## PurdueBoy

My 2X 1050TI rig bogs down very badly while using NiceHash. My main rig with my 1080FE lags a bit as well, but it's ok for light usage while mining.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What gpu is it bahgs? When my 290 is mining my pc runs fine I can watch YouTube videos and everything.


My main rig's Gigabyte 1070. I think when mining the Hashimoto w/e it lags more than when it was mining another algorithm. Like mouse movements become lagged and hard to control and at times my internet browser doesn't play nice. Maybe I need to have everything else closed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Are you using modified timings? If yes, they can be unstable.
> 
> Also, make sure that you stop all programs that cause GPU usage, or use Hardware acceleration. Also, make sure you stop GPU-Z and all other monitoring programs. Only Wattman is easy on resources.


Modified timings as in GPU or CPU OC? I do have both of those, but nothing changed with RAM if that's what you mean. I am always running HWinfo in the background with a Win7 widget that lets me see all kinds of PC specs including wattage of the GPU so that needs to unfortunately be killed if mining? I also now have the corsair software since I just had to RMA my original H100 and the replacement H100i v2 utilizes the software for fan control and LED color.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> My 2X 1050TI rig bogs down very badly while using NiceHash. My main rig with my 1080FE lags a bit as well, but it's ok for light usage while mining.


As stated above, I think it bogs down the worst with the Hashimoto mining, but to be honest I think I have only seen it mine 2 different algorithms so I can only compare those 2. I can typically do basic internet browsing, but haven't tried video like youtube while mining. The worst or most extreme case was just after having the monitors turn off from non-use and coming home 8 hours later to find it tough to restore my desktop just to check or stop Nicehash.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> My main rig's Gigabyte 1070. I think when mining the Hashimoto w/e it lags more than when it was mining another algorithm. Like mouse movements become lagged and hard to control and at times my internet browser doesn't play nice. Maybe I need to have everything else closed.
> Modified timings as in GPU or CPU OC? I do have both of those, but nothing changed with RAM if that's what you mean. I am always running HWinfo in the background with a Win7 widget that lets me see all kinds of PC specs including wattage of the GPU so that needs to unfortunately be killed if mining? I also now have the corsair software since I just had to RMA my original H100 and the replacement H100i v2 utilizes the software for fan control and LED color.
> As stated above, I think it bogs down the worst with the Hashimoto mining, but to be honest I think I have only seen it mine 2 different algorithms so I can only compare those 2. I can typically do basic internet browsing, but haven't tried video like youtube while mining. The worst or most extreme case was just after having the monitors turn off from non-use and coming home 8 hours later to find it tough to restore my desktop just to check or stop Nicehash.


All software that monitors the GPU should be stopped. WIth HWInfo you can actually only disable the GPU sensoring parts. As timings, i meant the GPU ones.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> All software that monitors the GPU should be stopped. WIth HWInfo you can actually only disable the GPU sensoring parts. As timings, i meant the GPU ones.


My 1080ti also lags when i benchmarked. I benchmarked with my OC, is that what you call timing?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> My 1080ti also lags when i benchmarked. I benchmarked with my OC, is that what you call timing?


No, you are benching with Nicehash, i havent even bothered with that. I direcly mine with sgminer-gm, i dont use anything like that. Timings are the memory timings for the GPU.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> My main rig's Gigabyte 1070. I think when mining the Hashimoto w/e it lags more than when it was mining another algorithm. Like mouse movements become lagged and hard to control and at times my internet browser doesn't play nice. Maybe I need to have everything else closed.
> Modified timings as in GPU or CPU OC? I do have both of those, but nothing changed with RAM if that's what you mean. I am always running HWinfo in the background with a Win7 widget that lets me see all kinds of PC specs including wattage of the GPU so that needs to unfortunately be killed if mining? I also now have the corsair software since I just had to RMA my original H100 and the replacement H100i v2 utilizes the software for fan control and LED color.
> As stated above, I think it bogs down the worst with the Hashimoto mining, but to be honest I think I have only seen it mine 2 different algorithms so I can only compare those 2. I can typically do basic internet browsing, but haven't tried video like youtube while mining. The worst or most extreme case was just after having the monitors turn off from non-use and coming home 8 hours later to find it tough to restore my desktop just to check or stop Nicehash.


I had the mouse movement lag with my 1080. After I did a fresh Windows install after the creators upgrade it was fine. The solution if you mine ETH is to lower intensity.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> All software that monitors the GPU should be stopped. WIth HWInfo you can actually only disable the GPU sensoring parts. As timings, i meant the GPU ones.


Ok thanks, I will kill my HWinfo and see how things go. I don't look at it all that much anymore other than to see what clocks my GPU are running in games to be sure the OC is still on, sometimes PrecisionX seems to close itself so I need to reopen it when I see my clocks are lower. It was mostly a cosmetic thing for me on my 2nd display.

As far as GPU OC, I think I have my memory at +650ish so it runs at 9300-9400 and core is usually around 2050 or a touch lower. It seems some algorithms use less core and more memory and others use less memory and more core, so I don't think I want to drop my OC back to stock or only have one turned up and not the other. Perhaps I need to find a way to compare to stock and see if it is only a difference of like $0.50 and can try undervolting the GPU then as well or at least turn power target back down to 100% (or less) and not the max 110% or whatever the G1 Gaming lets me go to for my true gaming OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I had the mouse movement lag with my 1080. After I did a fresh Windows install after the creators upgrade it was fine. The solution if you mine ETH is to lower intensity.


Creators upgrade was a Win10 thing only, correct? I wanted to stick with Win7 so I still have that.
What is meant by lower intensity, how do you control it? I am letting Nicehash decide what to mine, so it seems ETH is the one it picks most of the time after i benchmarked.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Ok thanks, I will kill my HWinfo and see how things go. I don't look at it all that much anymore other than to see what clocks my GPU are running in games to be sure the OC is still on, sometimes PrecisionX seems to close itself so I need to reopen it when I see my clocks are lower. It was mostly a cosmetic thing for me on my 2nd display.
> 
> As far as GPU OC, I think I have my memory at +650ish so it runs at 9300-9400 and core is usually around 2050 or a touch lower. It seems some algorithms use less core and more memory and others use less memory and more core, so I don't think I want to drop my OC back to stock or only have one turned up and not the other. Perhaps I need to find a way to compare to stock and see if it is only a difference of like $0.50 and can try undervolting the GPU then as well or at least turn power target back down to 100% (or less) and not the max 110% or whatever the G1 Gaming lets me go to for my true gaming OC.
> Creators upgrade was a Win10 thing only, correct? I wanted to stick with Win7 so I still have that.
> What is meant by lower intensity, how do you control it? I am letting Nicehash decide what to mine, so it seems ETH is the one it picks most of the time after i benchmarked.


You probably have to go to the miner and configure it. I have never done it with Nvidia GPUs though.


----------



## $ilent

I put a rx480 in along with my 290. With the 290 only I was getting 27MHS,now with the 480 in I'm only getting 51? Shouldn't it be more like 60? 290 is at 1ghz core and 480 is at 1266mhz? Temps under 80c on both. The 480 core clock is jumping around like 1250 1255 etc.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Are these values any good for my 1080ti?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Seems the only bad value is the DaggerHashimoto (ETH), is it because of Nvidia?


You guys may remember a few days ago I was mentioning how my 980 ti is mining ETH at about 3 MH/s. I was saying that it's an issue that seems to affect a minority of people using nvidia cards mining ETH in Windows 10. I've searched all over and the only solution I've found that actually works is to use Windows 7 or Linux.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> You guys may remember a few days ago I was mentioning how my 980 ti is mining ETH at about 3 MH/s. I was saying that it's an issue that seems to affect a minority of people using nvidia cards mining ETH in Windows 10. I've searched all over and the only solution I've found that actually works is to use Windows 7 or Linux.


I just bought a 1060 6gb at amazon for a nice price and will use that one on my second rig in Windows 7.

Even my 670 does better in efh on windows 7 lol: 12 vs 2 mhz haha

EDIT: 3 months is a lot in terms of mining difficulty?
I bought this second card for my cousin to play in the summer, but was hoping to get at least half profit to cover that card, is it doable?


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> I just bought a 1060 6gb at amazon for a nice price and will use that one on my second rig in Windows 7.
> 
> Even my 670 does better in efh on windows 7 lol: 12 vs 2 mhz haha
> 
> EDIT: 3 months is a lot in terms of mining difficulty?
> I bought this second card for my cousin to play in the summer, but was hoping to get at least half profit to cover that card, is it doable?


As long as coin prices continue to rise or at least don't go down, you should be able to make some money if you mine often enough. Nobody seems to have precise answers as far as difficulty increases, but I would guess that you could at least get half your money back on a card right now.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I put a rx480 in along with my 290. With the 290 only I was getting 27MHS,now with the 480 in I'm only getting 51? Shouldn't it be more like 60? 290 is at 1ghz core and 480 is at 1266mhz? Temps under 80c on both. The 480 core clock is jumping around like 1250 1255 etc.


No, RX480 should be doing 26-27Mh/s stock. Core clock is not the only thing. You got half of the core config in 480 compared to a 290. Also, you need to use different profiles for the 480 and the 290. Those 51Mh/s are invalid. Expect 30Mh/s with a modded BIOS, thats about the maximum you can hit with public BIOS.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Off topic a bit. I got ethminer running on my 480 but never gave it an address I setup the wallet and blockchain and its mining alright but not sure where its going. This is a bit more hard then I remember, or im just old. lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Off topic a bit. I got ethminer running on my 480 but never gave it an address I setup the wallet and blockchain and its mining alright but not sure where its going. This is a bit more hard then I remember, or im just old. lol


If you did not you are mining for someone else.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=707237.msg19398830#msg19398830
> And not to mention they tried to steal all the ETC from the DAO and dump it on POLO but POLO seized it. The Devs are f'n crooks period, just because it's making money doesn't mean it's not a scam. So 18 million just got dumped, you going to trust a coin that has holders of that much to just dump on you???????????????
> 
> Also the blockchain is not immutable and that is the only thing in crypto that is truly important ! There's more but just not on the top of my head.
> 
> Edited because I can't spell and to add another thought.


I have similar concerns about ethereum. They have made some questionable choices that counteract the very reason cryptocurrencies are supposed to be superior such as altering the blockchain.


----------



## MrKoala

I'm looking into trading among different cryptos. Which exchange should I look into if I want to keep exchange fees and other losses low? Digging information through FAQs on how much I should expect to lose through each conversion can be confusing.


----------



## Aganor

How do you guys cope with the fees from Nicehash?
Its 5% or 0.005btc to send the mining earning to other wallet and 0.002btc just the fee from mining to their wallet.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> I'm looking into trading among different cryptos. Which exchange should I look into if I want to keep exchange fees and other losses low? Digging information through FAQs on how much I should expect to lose through each conversion can be confusing.


Kraken is good. Also fees depend on the exchange.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> How do you guys cope with the fees from Nicehash?
> Its 5% or 0.005btc to send the mining earning to other wallet and 0.002btc just the fee from mining to their wallet.


I have 4 GPUS mining and I make about 7 mBTC a day (maybe a little more. I don't use Nice hash wallet. I use Electrum. The fee is flat.


----------



## baigern

Meh, I'm just trying to mine, on NiceHash, with my spare GTX 1060 3GB. The only problem I have is cooling issues. For now I took out a panel on the side of my tower and put a small fan to start blowing some cool-ish air in hopes of cooling it down. Hopefully I can build a mining rig in the near future.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baigern*
> 
> Meh, I'm just trying to mine, on NiceHash, with my spare GTX 1060 3GB. The only problem I have is cooling issues. For now I took out a panel on the side of my tower and put a small fan to start blowing some cool-ish air in hopes of cooling it down. Hopefully I can build a mining rig in the near future.


You should be using MSI afterburner or EVGA precision X to turn up the fan profile s that it the fan spins faster. Also welcome to OCN  Didn't expect to see a former student here ! BTW dood.. 19 dollars yesterday, but my room is cooking ;-)


----------



## baigern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> How do you guys cope with the fees from Nicehash?
> Its 5% or 0.005btc to send the mining earning to other wallet and 0.002btc just the fee from mining to their wallet.


I don't mine enough to worry about the fees just yet. Although, I wonder what the best wallet would be to cope with the fees.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Titan X Pascal (2016) on nicehash:


----------



## baigern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> You should be using MSI afterburner or EVGA precision X to turn up the fan profile s that it the fan spins faster. Also welcome to OCN  Didn't expect to see a former student here ! BTW dood.. 19 dollars yesterday, but my room is cooking ;-)


Thanks for the tip. Just started up MSI Afterburner from school thanks to remote desktop stuffs. Are you doing anything else for cooling besides raising the fan speed?


----------



## baigern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Titan X Pascal (2016) on nicehash:


Sweet dude! Did you buy the Titan X just for mining or did you already have it? Also, how are your temps


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey...

had the card since launch last year. The card is water cooled, @37'C right now in AB gragh.


----------



## djfunz

Woke up to errors this morning. Anyone have an idea as to what this is could be?


CUDA error "an illegal memory access was encountered" Happens to both ZCash and Vertcoin.

Launched debug to and got this:


Windows 10 x64
Stock clocks


----------



## Aganor

I'm having some issues with nicehash program as well, takes some hours but eventually my screen locks, keyboard as well but system is still consuming energy, 185w instead of 330w. I dunno if its an unstable OC or program issues.
Maybe being stock voltage and 100% max power with the OC of +100% voltage and 120% max power is enough for it to lock after some time?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Not sure if it is the same for you, but the DaggerHashimoto (sp?) algorithm is what lags and messes up the use of my system with a 1070.
When Nicehash switched over to Equihash, everything thing ran a LOT smoother and I could actually use the system if I wanted.

I wonder if there is a way to tell Nicehash to pick the most profitable algorithm, but exclude DaggerHashimoto.
If we are talking about $0.50 or so less per day for the next most profitable, then it would seem worth it to me since there is a chance it locks up or crashes and then goes hours with 0 mining.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Not sure if it is the same for you, but the DaggerHashimoto (sp?) algorithm is what lags and messes up the use of my system with a 1070.
> When Nicehash switched over to Equihash, everything thing ran a LOT smoother and I could actually use the system if I wanted.
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to tell Nicehash to pick the most profitable algorithm, but exclude DaggerHashimoto.
> If we are talking about $0.50 or so less per day for the next most profitable, then it would seem worth it to me since there is a chance it locks up or crashes and then goes hours with 0 mining.


I'm not at home, had to call my wife to aske her the stats but she doesnt understand enough to tell me lol
I'll call her in about 30m to check if pc is working again because Hashimoto for me only gives 2mH, not that worth i think.
We can disable the algorithms we want on settings i guess


----------



## djfunz

There's definitely something going on with NiceHash. Now it's telling me I don't have an internet connection when I start the program. Fresh executable from the zip file and re-ran the benchmarks and everything. I wrote an email to support, but I'm not holding my breath. Have to go to work, so I can't stick around and troubleshoot any longer.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Not sure if it is the same for you, but the DaggerHashimoto (sp?) algorithm is what lags and messes up the use of my system with a 1070.
> When Nicehash switched over to Equihash, everything thing ran a LOT smoother and I could actually use the system if I wanted.
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to tell Nicehash to pick the most profitable algorithm, but exclude DaggerHashimoto.
> If we are talking about $0.50 or so less per day for the next most profitable, then it would seem worth it to me since there is a chance it locks up or crashes and then goes hours with 0 mining.


I think if you were to exclude daggerhashimoto in the benchmark section of nicehash by unchecking the box or not benchmarking it, it would exclude it from the coins you'd potentially mine.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Kraken is good. Also fees depend on the exchange.


Thanks.
Being a foreigner living in China with no real estate under my name here I don't see the verification going smoothly.









Any tip on how to estimate how much I'd lose through each buy/sell pair trading on Kraken (or other exchanges)?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Thanks.
> Being a foreigner living in China with no real estate under my name here I don't see the verification going smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tip on how to estimate how much I'd lose through each buy/sell pair trading on Kraken (or other exchanges)?


You can use your ID always, and phone bill (if you have legal age, just move your phone to your name).


----------



## Aganor

JUst got home and system had hang at 11am, aprox 1h after i started mining with the bugcheck 0x00000133 from watchdog.
I reduced the OC down a notch, maybe it was the OC that is not stable at stock voltage and power limit at 100%, what you guys think?


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baigern*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Just started up MSI Afterburner from school thanks to remote desktop stuffs. Are you doing anything else for cooling besides raising the fan speed?


In MSI afterburner undervolt the gpu... less power should equal a little less heat... I undervolt my 280x to 1.05v... But also give a slight overclock to 1050.

The trick is to run your miner, so your GPU is underload and then slowly pullback the voltage 5-10 mV at at time then wait a minute just to see if it is stable, then if it is, pull it back a little more and repeat...

This guy explains it well:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_4QaUTCCaA


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Campin*
> 
> In MSI afterburner undervolt the gpu... less power should equal a little less heat... I undervolt my 280x to 1.05v... But also give a slight overclock to 1050.
> 
> The trick is to run your miner, so your GPU is underload and then slowly pullback the voltage 5-10 mV at at time then wait a minute just to see if it is stable, then if it is, pull it back a little more and repeat...
> 
> This guy explains it well:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_4QaUTCCaA


but the most it allows you to undervolt is -100mV, may I right?

Also, is undervolting related to reduced wattage? If not, how do I get around tweaking my wattage?

I freaking hated (or hate) physics


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> ;;;First off is this pretty normal or if not, any idea what I can/need to adjust?


Different algo will effect the system in differernt ways make sure you have the affinity set to one cpu and your system resources to another. I have all OS processes running on one core gpu miner on another. I'm watching movies browsing have price charts going as well as a host of other programs running on W7 with zero lag.
Quote:


> Do you think I need to restart the computer daily to avoid this or what else may I need to look into?


I would restart it after a 3d session who knows the game might not have released your card memory? Games are coded like crap the last decade and a half.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Not sure if it is the same for you, but the DaggerHashimoto (sp?) algorithm is what lags and messes up the use of my system with a 1070.
> When Nicehash switched over to Equihash, everything thing ran a LOT smoother and I could actually use the system if I wanted.
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to tell Nicehash to pick the most profitable algorithm, but exclude DaggerHashimoto.
> If we are talking about $0.50 or so less per day for the next most profitable, then it would seem worth it to me since there is a chance it locks up or crashes and then goes hours with 0 mining.


Uncheck in benchmark screen and it won't choose that algo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Thanks.
> Being a foreigner living in China with no real estate under my name here I don't see the verification going smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tip on how to estimate how much I'd lose through each buy/sell pair trading on Kraken (or other exchanges)?


You didn't used to own Cryptsy did you.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> but the most it allows you to undervolt is -100mV, may I right?
> 
> Also, is undervolting related to reduced wattage? If not, how do I get around tweaking my wattage?
> 
> I freaking hated (or hate) physics


MSI AB generally only allows -100mV. However, if you are willing to modify firmware you can usually set whatever voltage you like (within reason).

Yes, voltage is directly related to power (in watts). Volts * amps = watts.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> but the most it allows you to undervolt is -100mV, may I right?
> 
> Also, is undervolting related to reduced wattage? If not, how do I get around tweaking my wattage?
> 
> I freaking hated (or hate) physics


-100mV is about what I was able to drop it (from 1.15v to 1.05v) and the idea is it saves on electricity and heat cause it draws less power... I was able to get both cards running about -5° less. That's with both fans running at 65%.


----------



## Aganor

I'm starting to be lost here, system still hangs with the same bugheck 0x00000133.
I'm reducing OC on core but it still inst stable, it crashes about 10 minutes into mining or so


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> I'm starting to be lost here, system still hangs with the same bugheck 0x00000133.
> I'm reducing OC on core but it still inst stable, it crashes about 10 minutes into mining or so


Mining OC are a whole different animal that 3d OC's.

start from stock reduce Voltage as much as possible till miner crashes then do you mem and core oc's.

Be aware some algo like higher and some like lower on both mem and core it's best to get an idea about what algo your going to mine. If your doing multi algos then get it running stable at stock undervolted first.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Mining OC are a whole different animal that 3d OC's.
> 
> start from stock reduce Voltage as much as possible till miner crashes then do you mem and core oc's.
> 
> Be aware some algo like higher and some like lower on both mem and core it's best to get an idea about what algo your going to mine. If your doing multi algos then get it running stable at stock undervolted first.


As far as Nvidia cards go Zec is mostly core while ETH is memory. ETH also can run using less power since it using less core clocks. You want the card to be 100% stable because you will get reject and lower output even though the number might seem higher.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> As far as Nvidia cards go Zec is mostly core while ETH is memory. ETH also can run using less power since it using less core clocks. You want the card to be 100% stable because you will get reject and lower output even though the number might seem higher.


Do AMD cards follow the same principle?


----------



## Aganor

Thats what i thought, will run it at stock if it crashes again. Yesterday it has run all night without problems, now just 10 minutes and crashed.

At the moment ETH for me only gives 2.45 Mhz, might be the windows 10 problem.

EDIT: After being all night mining with no issues, i tried to re-enable the screen sleep option on power and settings.
Tested for 1 minute, system was OK. After that, 10 minutes passed and system locked again.
I'm inclined to the possibility of a driver issue? I noticed after i wakened the screen in the 1 minute test,the GPU was from 100% to 60% usage and mH dropped as well, prior the the crash 10 minutes later.

I remeber reading somewhere about bugs on rigs without screens, is that a thing?


----------



## baigern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Thats what i thought, will run it at stock if it crashes again. Yesterday it has run all night without problems, now just 10 minutes and crashed.
> 
> At the moment ETH for me only gives 2.45 Mhz, might be the windows 10 problem.
> 
> EDIT: After being all night mining with no issues, i tried to re-enable the screen sleep option on power and settings.
> Tested for 1 minute, system was OK. After that, 10 minutes passed and system locked again.
> I'm inclined to the possibility of a driver issue? I noticed after i wakened the screen in the 1 minute test,the GPU was from 100% to 60% usage and mH dropped as well, prior the the crash 10 minutes later.
> 
> I remeber reading somewhere about bugs on rigs without screens, is that a thing?


Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Do AMD cards follow the same principle?


Not really. For example 290X need Core speed to ETH while RX 480 needs more memory.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baigern*
> 
> Have you tried turning it off and on again?


If you refer to the pc, yeah i turn it off when it hard locks, so i do a full reset.

Now i'm doing even more OC and it has been stable for more than 3 hours now. Only thing i done was to deactivate the screen sleep mode. Very strange...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Today was a good time to buy. Both Zec and ETH where down. This is how the big players make money.


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Today was a good time to buy. Both Zec and ETH where down. This is how the big players make money.


exactly, i was talking to people about it in another forum and dudes were panic selling while it was down to 300, 3 hours later and now its back up over $350 lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> exactly, i was talking to people about it in another forum and dudes were panic selling while it was down to 300, 3 hours later and now its back up over $350 lol


Yeah. This always happens. Its better for the system though.


----------



## Aganor

1 more day and my system still hangs without warning.
Now i'm at [email protected], quite a low OC on it already but i dunno if it will be stable.
Also updated to latest nvidia drivers but dont know if thats the reason, bugchecks always acuse some driver to hang and that may be nvidia driver.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> 1 more day and my system still hangs without warning.
> Now i'm at [email protected], quite a low OC on it already but i dunno if it will be stable.
> Also updated to latest nvidia drivers but dont know if thats the reason, bugchecks always acuse some driver to hang and that may be nvidia driver.


What exactly happens?


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What exactly happens?


System hangs, then BSOD.
Using the debug tool:


I'll try to update to creators update Windows 10, after that i dont know what the hell is making all this BSODS, my system was stable before.

EDIT: Hangs in any algoritm, it seems random, not even in a peak power usage or frequency spike as i thought it was the case..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> System hangs, then BSOD.
> Using the debug tool:
> 
> 
> I'll try to update to creators update Windows 10, after that i dont know what the hell is making all this BSODS, my system was stable before.
> 
> EDIT: Hangs in any algoritm, it seems random, not even in a peak power usage or frequency spike as i thought it was the case..


Try a fresh Windows Install.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Try a fresh Windows Install.


Could be some corrupt file? done the sfc /scannow but did not find anything.
Right now i'm updating to the most recent build (creators), will try again at same msi afterburner settings and if BSOD again, will try at stock clocks. If still BSOD,will format then.
Such a pain!

EDIT: After update to creators, system hanged again quite fast.
Testing with stock values on the card to see if it hangs again.

With the creators update, Hashimoto algoritm has gone from 2.54mH to 35mH! At least that bug has been resolved








Still seems Equihash at 627 Sols/s is more profitable than Eth.

EDIT 2: Even at stock it maks my system hang. I contacted support and they asked to use the new version, NiceHash 2 nhm_setup_2.0.0.7, so will give it a try, if it still hangs, i'll format the system

EDIT 3: New version is just unstable as the other, system gave a bugcheck and hanged with DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION as always, this time loading Libry algorithm.

Seems my last effort is to format my system.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

800 Sols/s with a single Titan x Pascal:



295w though eh.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 800 Sols/s with a single Titan x Pascal:
> 
> 
> 
> 295w though eh.


I can get 750 with my 1080 Ti but not worth the power and degradation of the GPU. I now get ~ 660-680 with 80% power.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I can get 750 with my 1080 Ti but not worth the power and degradation of the GPU. I now get ~ 660-680 with 80% power.


Maybe thats what i need to do as well, i could get about 600 sol in 80% and could fiz my problem.

NiceHash costumer service gave me a link to try and fix the DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION problem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d2YUdZlg-M

I'll try it when i go home, amybe it has something to do with max usage of GPU and system getting lagged enough for any app to hang the system since i go at 99% GPU usage.

Think that could be the case?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Using EWBF's CUDA Zcash miner and flypool.

Getting around the same speed with less clocks and power used. I'm using Jaxx for my zcash wallet. All this is pretty new to me, seems like fun though.









Thinking of adding a strix 1070 to the mix. Have to buy it new and run it on air.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I decided to give my quad 980Ti rig a go. It is mining nicely with a reported payout of $20/day at current prices/difficulty. My quad 780Ti rig gives about $6 per day.

Pointless to use it. Looks like I will remove the 780Tis and stick the R9 295X2s in this rig instead.

Then it is a question of running nicehash as it is currently doing or going with ethereum. Kepler is just not good at this. Funny that people say Maxwell is just Kepler 2.0. I sure see a difference.


----------



## razaice

An opportunity has come up for me to build a modest mining rig for about $1,000. It'd be running 4 1060 3GBs. It'd be a fun hobby for me as much as a potential money maker. Would you guys say it's still worth it at this point in the mining game?


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> An opportunity has come up for me to build a modest mining rig for about $1,000. It'd be running 4 1060 3GBs. It'd be a fun hobby for me as much as a potential money maker. Would you guys say it's still worth it at this point in the mining game?


I thought I read somewhere that for certain types of mining 3GB v ram is going to be obsolete?


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that for certain types of mining 3GB v ram is going to be obsolete?


I know it is going to be insufficient for ether mining in less than a year probably, but I think almost all the other algorithms use much less vram. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> I know it is going to be insufficient for ether mining in less than a year probably, but I think almost all the other algorithms use much less vram. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Well if it's like double my 2 x 1050ti rig you'd probably be looking at a 3-4 month ROI.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> I know it is going to be insufficient for ether mining in less than a year probably, but I think almost all the other algorithms use much less vram. Correct me if I'm wrong.


The only problem with 3GB card is that they will not be worth anything afterwards.


----------



## SwishaMane

What's everyone's opinion on stale share rates? I've started catching a stale share every once in awhile, when for the first few days after I restarted my rig I hadn't had a single one. Out of 372 shares, 7 were stale, a 1.92% rate. I'm worried why, because Ive got the horsepower, good net connection, and very stable GPUs. For 5 days not a single stale, and today, all the sudden 7, about one per hour.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on stale share rates? I've started catching a stale share every once in awhile, when for the first few days after I restarted my rig I hadn't had a single one. Out of 372 shares, 7 were stale, a 1.92% rate. I'm worried why, because Ive got the horsepower, good net connection, and very stable GPUs. For 5 days not a single stale, and today, all the sudden 7, about one per hour.


Decrease the difficulty you mine on. It means, you submit too slow the shares.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The only problem with 3GB card is that they will not be worth anything afterwards.


That's a very good point. I guess they'd still be worth it to people who play games that have lower requirements like overwatch.


----------



## Ithanul

Some info for any wanting to use GTX 1070s. Found this in another thread I am reading.

http://www.legitreviews.com/geforce-gtx-1070-ethereum-mining-small-tweaks-great-hashrate-low-power_195451


----------



## Dagamus NM

Are drivers making much of a difference for NVidia cards? I was on an older 378 driver and was getting good hash rates on a pair of Titan X pascals. Updated to the newest driver and saw about a 20% decrease. Before I roll back to the 378 driver, does there seem to be a best driver for Pascal cards?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So I wanted to see what a TX Maxwell did with Zec, just under 500 Sols/s:



Think I'll buy a Strix 1070 tomorrow and give that to my son and use this TX M in my system along with my TX P.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Are drivers making much of a difference for NVidia cards? I was on an older 378 driver and was getting good hash rates on a pair of Titan X pascals. Updated to the newest driver and saw about a 20% decrease. Before I roll back to the 378 driver, does there seem to be a best driver for Pascal cards?


Not sure, I will go hunt the info though since I am dropping four 1070s into my rigs. Two under Linux and two under W7. Going to get some numbers and see how far I can fine tune the cards.

I found this so far. http://62.212.74.86/~mining/list/index.php?brand=nvidia


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Not sure, I will go hunt the info though since I am dropping four 1070s into my rigs. Two under Linux and two under W7. Going to get some numbers and see how far I can fine tune the cards.
> 
> I found this so far. http://62.212.74.86/~mining/list/index.php?brand=nvidia


Is BIOS flashing the way to go for undervolting and OC under Linux? Windows OC tools don't work there.


----------



## Aganor

I have a rig on my friends house connected to my wallet so we can get to the nicehash minimum transf amount in a week but on their online statistics for the wallet i cannot see my worker payload and my friends worker even if both of them have different names.
Is there a way to see different rigs on the same wallet besides guessing based on the average monthly income of each rig?


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> I have a rig on my friends house connected to my wallet so we can get to the nicehash minimum transf amount in a week but on their online statistics for the wallet i cannot see my worker payload and my friends worker even if both of them have different names.
> Is there a way to see different rigs on the same wallet besides guessing based on the average monthly income of each rig?


I had to manually enter the wallet from my first rig to the second in order to get them both showing up on the stats website.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keytachi626*
> 
> I had to manually enter the wallet from my first rig to the second in order to get them both showing up on the stats website.


Didnt folllow








You use 2 wallets?


----------



## Aganor

Just starting messing with voltage curve in AB with my 1080ti, right now im [email protected] Until now nothing crashed , Libry algo at 478MH/s.
If i increase clocks with same voltage, will it simply crash at the moment?

System has been going so well today, no more crashes since i did some steps for the bugs i was having, dont want to brick it again


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Has only figured out any way to run Nvidia cards at P0 state? They run P2 causing the memory to down clock.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I can get 750 with my 1080 Ti but not worth the power and degradation of the GPU. I now get ~ 660-680 with 80% power.


What voltages did you set for 80% usage and how did you see it was stable?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Has only figured out any way to run Nvidia cards at P0 state? They run P2 causing the memory to down clock.


 nvidiaProfileInspector.zip 128k .zip file


scroll down to 5 - Common,

CUDA Force P2 State to off.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Is BIOS flashing the way to go for undervolating and OC under Linux? Windows OC tools don't work there.


Not sure on the voltage part, but OCing in Linux is super easy. I run my GTX960 in Mint Mate 18. Using Nvidia X-Server allows me to set the core and ram clocks. I believe there is command lines for the voltage control. Have to hunt that out again.

Here a bit on X-Server: http://z-issue.com/wp/nvidia-linux-drivers-powermizer-coolbits-performance-levels-and-gpu-fan-settings/


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Thats what i thought, will run it at stock if it crashes again. Yesterday it has run all night without problems, now just 10 minutes and crashed.
> 
> At the moment ETH for me only gives 2.45 Mhz, might be the windows 10 problem.
> 
> EDIT: After being all night mining with no issues, i tried to re-enable the screen sleep option on power and settings.
> Tested for 1 minute, system was OK. After that, 10 minutes passed and system locked again.
> I'm inclined to the possibility of a driver issue? I noticed after i wakened the screen in the 1 minute test,the GPU was from 100% to 60% usage and mH dropped as well, prior the the crash 10 minutes later.
> 
> I remeber reading somewhere about bugs on rigs without screens, is that a thing?


I used to have to resistor mod my cards when running headless. Not sure if thats needed anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Could be some corrupt file? done the sfc /scannow but did not find anything.
> Right now i'm updating to the most recent build (creators), will try again at same msi afterburner settings and if BSOD again, will try at stock clocks. If still BSOD,will format then.
> Such a pain!
> 
> EDIT: After update to creators, system hanged again quite fast.
> Testing with stock values on the card to see if it hangs again.
> 
> With the creators update, Hashimoto algoritm has gone from 2.54mH to 35mH! At least that bug has been resolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still seems Equihash at 627 Sols/s is more profitable than Eth.
> 
> EDIT 2: Even at stock it maks my system hang. I contacted support and they asked to use the new version, NiceHash 2 nhm_setup_2.0.0.7, so will give it a try, if it still hangs, i'll format the system
> 
> EDIT 3: New version is just unstable as the other, system gave a bugcheck and hanged with DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION as always, this time loading Libry algorithm.
> 
> Seems my last effort is to format my system.


You always have the option to run in a vm as well. try running a nix vm.

BTW you guys using Nicehash be aware that they default to Remote access enabled, ******ed but true.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I used to have to resistor mod my cards when running headless. Not sure if thats needed anymore.
> You always have the option to run in a vm as well. try running a nix vm.
> 
> BTW you guys using Nicehash be aware that they default to Remote access enabled, ******ed but true.


My issues seem resolved now that i followed some steps about power saving features, at least system didnt hang until now.

Now i'm trying the lowest voltage for a certain frequency, would move 2k frequency lower than 993mV, will test for now.

Probem is that i cannot see if its stable unless driver crashes sometime soon


----------



## keytachi626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Didnt folllow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use 2 wallets?


I only have 1 wallet. It was weird that it gave me two different address whenever I went to find it.
But you just gotta copy the wallet address from the first rig to the second rig. (Copy exactly what it display)


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Not sure, I will go hunt the info though since I am dropping four 1070s into my rigs. Two under Linux and two under W7. Going to get some numbers and see how far I can fine tune the cards.
> 
> I found this so far. http://62.212.74.86/~mining/list/index.php?brand=nvidia


I look forward to your insight.

That link didn't make any mention of the Titan X Pascal tho.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I look forward to your insight.
> 
> That link didn't make any mention of the Titan X Pascal tho.


I look around and everyone just says the latest driver, which I'm using and getting good rate.

To anyone that's interested,

I put the TX M into my TX P rig and I'm surprised the ports lined up:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aganor

Did some calculations based on power vs profit on my 1080Ti
kW costs 0.15EUR, system consumption measured by APC (UPS) meter, monthly profit has the electrical bill included.

1BTC -> 2308EUR

LBRY Algorithm:
60% [email protected]@22EUR/month / [email protected] / 146EUR/month
100% [email protected]@29EUR/month / [email protected] / 184EUR/month

Lyra2REV2 Algorithm:
60% [email protected]@22EUR/month / [email protected] / 178EUR/month
100% [email protected]@31EUR/month / [email protected] / 201EUR/month

For both algorithm, its more profitable for me having higher power consumption meaning more core clock.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Did some calculations based on power vs profit on my 1080Ti
> kW costs 0.15EUR, system consumption measured by APC (UPS) meter, monthly profit has the electrical bill included.
> 
> 1BTC -> 2308EUR
> 
> LBRY Algorithm:
> 60% [email protected]@22EUR/month / [email protected] / 146EUR/month
> 100% [email protected]@29EUR/month / [email protected] / 184EUR/month
> 
> Lyra2REV2 Algorithm:
> 60% [email protected]@22EUR/month / [email protected] / 178EUR/month
> 100% [email protected]@31EUR/month / [email protected] / 201EUR/month
> 
> For both algorithm, its more profitable for me having higher power consumption meaning more core clock.


60% Power should be 150w.


----------



## Aganor

I accounted that but since i use a custom loop WC so temps are not a problem here, never passed 50ºc


----------



## mrtbahgs

I get how to set power limit down, but do you also have to lower the oc from what it was stable at when power limit is set to max for gaming? Do you have to run benchmarks like heaven to check stability all over again?

Once you have the mining oc set up are you just comparing the nicehash benchmark results to see how much less you mine and then the ups system power used makes sense.

Do people also touch the voltage curves or whatever the new thing is with these 10 series cards? I never messed with mine on my gaming oc.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I get how to set power limit down, but do you also have to lower the oc from what it was stable at when power limit is set to max for gaming? Do you have to run benchmarks like heaven to check stability all over again?
> 
> Once you have the mining oc set up are you just comparing the nicehash benchmark results to see how much less you mine and then the ups system power used makes sense.
> 
> Do people also touch the voltage curves or whatever the new thing is with these 10 series cards? I never messed with mine on my gaming oc.


That is what overclocking does. Sets a higher clock for each voltage step. You are not overclocking the card to 2GHz you are only changing offset +150.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> I was in customized build computer mall yesterday (I think the biggest mall of this kind of the world), I heard the sales saying they had built few computer in that morning for miners. I honestly don't think miners can even earn back their computer money before this bitcoin bubble crash.


I can only imagine how much they are charging people for a "custom mining PC".

Looking at bitcoin historically, I think the price will mostly stay above $2K going forward as the number of coins produced per block is now only 12.5.

The first big spike happened in 2012 when the block reward went from 50 to 25, now after going from 25 to 12.5 we see another spike in value due to scarcity or perceived scarcity based on demand.

Even if it were to crash now it would go back up. When it goes to 6.25 BTC per block in 2020 or 2021 I imagine that the price per coin will probably jump to somewhere between $5K and $10K per coin.

Will there be things like Mt. Gox ripping people off to reduce confidence from time to time, sure.

People have been saying what you are since I first heard of BTC in 2011. The big spike back then was when it hit $7 per coin, then it went from 50 to 25 and it spiked to $35 and people were screaming sell, sell, the bubble is going to burst. Within a couple of months it was at the same price as gold. Global events and market uncertainty drive prices. I haven't seen it lower than $1,000 since Cyprus stole foreign deposits from their banks. BTC will stabilize eventually, but for now it is a matter or how profitable whatever you are mining is relative to BTC.

Right now I am at about $35 per day vs about $9 in electricity. I am going to swap one of my setups so that I have two 295x2s and a 280x in place of the four 780Tis that are there now. It is finely time to relegate the old Kepler cards to an LN2 test bench just for the fun of it. My quad Titan X Pascal rig is good for about $30 per day on its own vs $5 per day in electricity. I am hoping to pull in $100 per day. Pay electricity and let the rest of the coins sit and do their thing.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> If you keep burning your computer, a lot of component especially graphic card would fail much faster, you need to count this cost too.


Miners that know what they are donig always undervolt so the gpu's are more valuable than some kid oc'g for call of duty. Hell I've got alot more selling my bios modded cards than those without went for.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am at $1800 USD a month right now. It will take a lot to slow me down. Last year for reference I was down to $200 USD a month before I pulled the plug. I do not think getting into mining now with the prices the cards are is worth it unless you play to hold.


----------



## mrtbahgs

What kind of wattage are you guys using to spend $5+ per day in electricity?

Unless I am doing the calculation wrong, isnt it:
Watts x 24 hours / 1000 x $/kWh?

So like 300*24/1000*0.10 = $0.72 per day for a 300W PC?
And so you must be using over 2000 watts to power these rigs?

Just making sure I am calculating it correctly for my seemingly small power usage compared to some of you mega-miners.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> What kind of wattage are you guys using to spend $5+ per day in electricity?
> 
> Unless I am doing the calculation wrong, isnt it:
> Watts x 24 hours / 1000 x $/kWh?
> 
> So like 300*24/1000*0.10 = $0.72 per day for a 300W PC?
> And so you must be using over 2000 watts to power these rigs?
> 
> Just making sure I am calculating it correctly for my seemingly small power usage compared to some of you mega-miners.


Some people pay more than 10 cent per KW. Also 300W is nothing. I use 3000W.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> I think you are too positive about the future price. If you seriously invest in hardware, good luck. Honestly bitcoin is mainly for grey market and it doesn't really worth much without the big investment (big boss) push up and down.


I already own all my hardware. I have uses for it but most of the time it sits idle. All of my equipment is liquid cooled so there is little to worry about related to heat stress.

As long as I make more money than the electricity costs then I am good. Six Titan X Pascals, four 980Tis, 2 R9 295x2s, and a r9 280x will do fine mining. They have other uses, but when not being used which is most of the time why not make some money rather than them just sit and depreciate on their own.

If I were to buy hardware specific to mining it probably would not be the cards above.

Again, if electricity gets paid then there is little risk to the coins devaluing. Again, look at the history over the past 9 years.

I wouldn't go out and buy any mining gear unless it was with profits from mining. All my hardware is for work and play.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Miners that know what they are donig always undervolt so the gpu's are more valuable than some kid oc'g for call of duty. Hell I've got alot more selling my bios modded cards than those without went for.


True, I've found that on my 1080 Ti the difference between stock (1.062mv) and custom curve + undervolting (0.800mv) is more than 100 watts, closer to 120. And performance doesn't drop by that much. Not to mention heat (70-75 C drop to 50-56 C).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> What kind of wattage are you guys using to spend $5+ per day in electricity?
> 
> Unless I am doing the calculation wrong, isnt it:
> Watts x 24 hours / 1000 x $/kWh?
> 
> So like 300*24/1000*0.10 = $0.72 per day for a 300W PC?
> And so you must be using over 2000 watts to power these rigs?
> 
> Just making sure I am calculating it correctly for my seemingly small power usage compared to some of you mega-miners.


Here in New Mexico the electricity is on a tier system. The first 450kWh cost $0.0767429, the second 450kWh cost $0.1221238, the highest tier is $0.1472299 during the months of June, July, and August. Just running my a/c around the clock puts me past tier 2 for the month. In September the price drops down to $0.0767429, 0.1053759, and 0.1198334 respectively.

So I just round up a little to offset the $7 access charge, taxes and other fees. If my quad Titan XP rig is averaging 1350W, then (1350x24)/1000 x 0.15=$4.86 on a single rig. My UPS cannot handle this load. I need to get another UPS.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So I just round up a little to offset the $7 access charge, taxes and other fees. If my quad Titan XP rig is averaging 1350W, then (1350x24)/1000 x 0.15=$4.86 on a single rig. My UPS cannot handle this load. I need to get another UPS.


Try undervolting to 0.800mv, that's around 160 watts on my 1080 Ti (1709 core clock), the TXP shouldn't draw much more, x4 you're saving quite a lot of power.


----------



## Aganor

Your card can hold 1700 core with only 800mV?
If i do something near to that, driver craches or even system hangs.
Do you have 100% power limit using this profile?

Edit: Did you do your curve like this?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Try undervolting to 0.800mv, that's around 160 watts on my 1080 Ti (1709 core clock), the TXP shouldn't draw much more, x4 you're saving quite a lot of power.


Not sure how to do that. The lowest the voltage slider goes in afterburner is 0. No custom bios. I could lower the power limit I suppose. Not sure how that would work as these cards are all hard modded to remove the power limit restrictions.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Not sure how to do that. The lowest the voltage slider goes in afterburner is 0. No custom bios. I could lower the power limit I suppose. Not sure how that would work as these cards are all hard modded to remove the power limit restrictions.


Not by MSI AB slider, you have4 to unlock the voltage curve, check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1624521/nvidia-gtx-1080-ti-owners-club


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Not sure how to do that. The lowest the voltage slider goes in afterburner is 0. No custom bios. I could lower the power limit I suppose. Not sure how that would work as these cards are all hard modded to remove the power limit restrictions.


Lower the power limit % and it lowers the load voltage.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I likely never realized how much power a titan takes over a 1070 and then the fact that you guys are able to afford 4+ cards of that level is pretty awesome and something i'd never reach. Definitely more reason to tap into the idle usage and recover some money or make a profit.

My numbers above were more rounded just to be sure i calculated it right, but when i divided my last 2 power bill totals by their quoted usage i am right near those 10 cents per kWh. I will have to watch it more to see if i am on a tier schedule or if it goes down in the winter.

At least its been fun playing around a bit and trying to learn more about this whole thing. Id love to eventually find a way into making a decent amount per month to justify buying a few more toys with the added income/investment. Any side income is certainly appreciated.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I likely never realized how much power a titan takes over a 1070 and then the fact that you guys are able to afford 4+ cards of that level is pretty awesome and something i'd never reach. Definitely more reason to tap into the idle usage and recover some money or make a profit.
> 
> My numbers above were more rounded just to be sure i calculated it right, but when i divided my last 2 power bill totals by their quoted usage i am right near those 10 cents per kWh. I will have to watch it more to see if i am on a tier schedule or if it goes down in the winter.
> 
> At least its been fun playing around a bit and trying to learn more about this whole thing. Id love to eventually find a way into making a decent amount per month to justify buying a few more toys with the added income/investment. Any side income is certainly appreciated.


Your electric company should have their rate schedule posted online. Just search your utility name and rate schedule. Should allow for you to better plan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Lower the power limit % and it lowers the load voltage.


Good call. I will try lowering the limits and see if that is enough. If not then I will do the full voltage setup in the videos. Usually I am not trying to undervolt, or even concerned with it but now I am thinking about it.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Try undervolting to 0.800mv, that's around 160 watts on my 1080 Ti (1709 core clock), the TXP shouldn't draw much more, x4 you're saving quite a lot of power.


I dont get it, if i undervolt my card to such a low voltage, even at 1700mhz i could only do about 51 vs 68 MH/S on LYRA2REV2 for example, meaning that even if i pay 15cents/kW, in the end of the month i would make 170 instead of 200 Euro.
Why do you undervolt so much if it means less profit? Is it only because of card health?

Until now, testing all low power options, it gave me poorer profit than the current 931mV @ 1961mhz doing 69MH/S on Lyra2Rev2


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Your electric company should have their rate schedule posted online. Just search your utility name and rate schedule. Should allow for you to better plan.
> Good call. I will try lowering the limits and see if that is enough. If not then I will do the full voltage setup in the videos. Usually I am not trying to undervolt, or even concerned with it but now I am thinking about it.


You do not undervolt with Geforce 10 card. You only change offset. The card can do to 1.1v+ but factory it is set to hit certain clock at certain voltage. By setting +150 for example you are technically under-voting. You are making the card run at higher clock speed with same voltage but if you lower power target you technically are not overclocking anymore but undervolting since you would be running same clock speed at lower voltage.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You do not undervolt with Geforce 10 card. You only change offset. The card can do to 1.1v+ but factory it is set to hit certain clock at certain voltage. By setting +150 for example you are technically under-voting. You are making the card run at higher clock speed with same voltage but if you lower power target you technically are not overclocking anymore but undervolting since you would be running same clock speed at lower voltage.


When the card with stock BIOS hits the power target, does it actually undervolt (drop voltage at a specific freq) or just throttle (move lower on the pre-defined freq-voltage curve)?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> When the card with stock BIOS hits the power target, does it actually undervolt (drop voltage at a specific freq) or just throttle (move lower on the pre-defined freq-voltage curve)?


It just drops to a lower step which has lower clock and voltage.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You do not undervolt with Geforce 10 card. You only change offset. The card can do to 1.1v+ but factory it is set to hit certain clock at certain voltage. By setting +150 for example you are technically under-voting. You are making the card run at higher clock speed with same voltage but if you lower power target you technically are not overclocking anymore but undervolting since you would be running same clock speed at lower voltage.


Gotcha, makes sense.

I was looking at my UPSs and noticed that the one that is on my dual titan rig was rated 1600W while the one on my quad was only rated at 1350W. Both are line interactive so I simply needed to change the outlet from a 5-15r to a 5-20r.

Best possible solution. I already had the hardware I needed aside from a $15 outlet.


----------



## Aganor

Anyone else using Nicehash v2 app and having driver issues with it?

Even at stock clocks my driver sometimes stops working and recovers again. I tested it by opening and closing the app several times.
Usually it doesnt do anything to the performance and even after long hours it fails twice and thats it. Ocassionally when it fails, power usage drops to 50% but happens only sometimes.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I am currently mining with my main gaming OC, but dropped the power limit to 60% instead of 111% and I can now actually use my PC a bit while mining DaggerHashimoto so that is a plus for the times I am nearby and want to look something up.
Hopefully that helps a few others who mentioned the same experience with the lag. Also this is easier on the heat/fans so it is quieter and hopefully won't degrade my 8 month old 1070 that I plan to keep for 3-4 years.

Comparing just the benchmark results for the main 2 algorithms (only ran one time each) i get:
Full Gaming OC
DaggerHashimoto - 30.188 speed and .00214 BTC/Day
Equihash - 455.27 speed and .00221 BTC/Day

60% Power Gaming OC
DaggerHashimoto - 29.78 speed and .00212 BTC/Day
Equihash - 408.34 speed and .00202 BTC/Day


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Your card can hold 1700 core with only 800mV?
> If i do something near to that, driver craches or even system hangs.
> Do you have 100% power limit using this profile?
> 
> Edit: Did you do your curve like this?


Yes my profile looks like this:










61 MH/s on lyra2rev at 160 watts


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yes my profile looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 MH/s on lyra2rev at 160 watts


With that curve i can only get 50MH/s on Lyra2








Is there somethig i should do besides that? power % at 56%


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am at $1800 USD a month right now. It will take a lot to slow me down. Last year for reference I was down to $200 USD a month before I pulled the plug. I do not think getting into mining now with the prices the cards are is worth it unless you play to hold.


how many MH/s do you have to keep on 24/7 to make $1800/month?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yes my profile looks like this:
> 
> 61 MH/s on lyra2rev at 160 watts


*oops double posted*

what are you mining with that?

I mine ethereum only, and if it's ether that you were mining......

if you can do 61MH/s with a 1080Ti, I might as well go that route before ppl realize 1070 is just half the hash with more than half of the price


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> *oops double posted*
> 
> what are you mining with that?
> 
> I mine ethereum only, and if it's ether that you were mining......
> 
> if you can do 61MH/s with a 1080Ti, I might as well go that route before ppl realize 1070 is just half the hash with more than half of the price


Betwwen the pics: "61 MH/s on lyra2rev at 160 watts"


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yes my profile looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 MH/s on lyra2rev at 160 watts


If i use the current profile this is the values i get. But if i use the same as you, GPU power % dips to 50% and i only do 50MH/s, making it worse than now.


If you do 61MH/s with only 160W, then something is wrong with my system


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Betwwen the pics: "61 MH/s on lyra2rev at 160 watts"


ummm.....

I did catch that, but......so.......lyra2 is a coin's name?

I never knew that


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ummm.....
> 
> I did catch that, but......so.......lyra2 is a coin's name?
> 
> I never knew that


Its an algorithm, tbh i know know for what coin lol, ZEC maybe?


----------



## Clukos

I'm not sure why I'm getting 61 MH/s at 1700 core clock, maybe differences in BIOS could be the issue? You are running a FE, mine is the Gaming X variant. Not sure why there's such a difference.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm getting 61 MH/s at 1700 core clock, maybe differences in BIOS could be the issue? You are running a FE, mine is the Gaming X variant. Not sure why there's such a diffdrence.


Oh then that must be it, must be the hardcoded limiters the FE has!
Will take a look at this BIOS, must be the only reason lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how many MH/s do you have to keep on 24/7 to make $1800/month?


2 KH/s in Zec
3400 MH/s in Sia
145 MH/s in ETH

It is not always $1800. Today its $1675.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 2 KH/s in Zec
> 3400 MH/s in Sia
> 145 MH/s in ETH
> 
> It is not always $1800. Today its $1675.


Nice.









I'm up to 2.1Kh/s for Zec. Just started the process of mining last week.

Also I want to thank you for all your posts recently that helped get me started. Some great info.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 2 KH/s in Zec
> 3400 MH/s in Sia
> 145 MH/s in ETH
> 
> It is not always $1800. Today its $1675.


?? What all GPUs are you running?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> ?? What all GPUs are you running?


Mostly old stuff I have had in my collection. 290X + Fury X do ETH+Sia, 1080 Ti for Zec. A bunch of old GCN1 cards.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Mostly old stuff I have had in my collection. 290X + Fury X do ETH+Sia, 1080 Ti for Zec. A bunch of old GCN1 cards.


LIke 7950 and 7970s?

Are those best to mine ETH?

Don't know about ZEC. Is that the same as Z cash?

I mined a bit in 2012 on litecoin but it was not profitable enough with my hardware back then to really bother. Things have changed and I am mostly in the dark about what to use for what.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> LIke 7950 and 7970s?
> 
> Are those best to mine ETH?
> 
> Don't know about ZEC. Is that the same as Z cash?
> 
> I mined a bit in 2012 on litecoin but it was not profitable enough with my hardware back then to really bother. Things have changed and I am mostly in the dark about what to use for what.


Yeah Zec is Zcash. Yeah I used them for Zec. ETH is dead for GCN1 cards.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah Zec is Zcash. Yeah I used them for Zec. ETH is dead for GCN1 cards.


Lyria2Rev2 mines ZCash right?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah Zec is Zcash. Yeah I used them for Zec. ETH is dead for GCN1 cards.


Is that because of the small amount of memory or something else?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Is that because of the small amount of memory or something else?


Some internal things which I am not sure about. RX cards are next.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Some internal things which I am not sure about. RX cards are next.


What do you mean RX cards are next?


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Some internal things which I am not sure about. RX cards are next.


I've seen info explaining how the next epoch level for eth will lower rx cards' mining hash rates, and additional epoch levels after that will continue to lower it much more. Nvidia 10 series cards are supposed to be pretty much unaffected by this. I don't understand much of it at all because I'm so new to this stuff, but is that what you're referring to?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> I've seen info explaining how the next epoch level for eth will lower rx cards' mining hash rates, and additional epoch levels after that will continue to lower it much more. Nvidia 10 series cards are supposed to be pretty much unaffected by this. I don't understand much of it at all because I'm so new to this stuff, but is that what you're referring to?


Yes.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yes.


It's obviously a bombshell to a humongous amount of people that bought every possible rx card. I was going to keep quiet about it, but after seeing your post I figured I might as well inform some people. The near future should be pretty interesting.

For the OCN users that are mining eth with rx cards, I suggest you do your own research and see what the smart move would be for you.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> It's obviously a bombshell to a humongous amount of people that bought every possible rx card. I was going to keep quiet about it, but after seeing your post I figured I might as well inform some people. The near future should be pretty interesting.
> 
> For the OCN users that are mining eth with rx cards, I suggest you do your own research and see what the smart move would be for you.


Interesting. Well, good thing most of my miners are 9 and 10 series nvidia.

Still waiting to see how these R9 295X2s do. Just finished putting together my loop and installing AMD drivers now.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Interesting. Well, good thing most of my miners are 9 and 10 series nvidia.
> 
> Still waiting to see how these R9 295X2s do. Just finished putting together my loop and installing AMD drivers now.


I think r9's are relatively unaffected by the changes. They'll probably end up being a more efficient miner than rx's eventually.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Very weird. Looks like it is a good time to run what I brung.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> With USA electronic cost (average), what bitcoin price can let you mine and earn money if we don't count the hardware cost?


Probably the same as in Russia.

If the miner makes more than it takes to power it then you are in the black. If I am making $18 a day and power costs $3 with BTC at $2,500 then as long as it stays above $425 I am good.

When is the last time it was less than $500? It has been over a year.

If it goes back below that then simply stop mining.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I keep forgetting to check this, but I know people have mentioned NVidia cards will typically do best with ZCash. Is ZCash one of the algorithms inside Nicehash or would I need to run something different? Just want to make sure I am running the best I can since I am only using the single 1070. My plan is to try and make enough money between now and November to help offset paying a higher price for a nicer drone.


----------



## MiladEd

So... I started mining, using NiceHash, it was easier to setup.

I underclocked my RX 480 to 1150 MHz, and undervolted it by -120 mv. The power draw, accoring to GPU-Z, is about 90 W. NiceHash reports a ~4.5 USD daility profit. I wanted to calculate my GPU power consumption in a day to see net profit, but I'm confused over the 90 W, how much power does that translate to in a day?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## moldyviolinist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> So... I started mining, using NiceHash, it was easier to setup.
> 
> I underclocked my RX 480 to 1150 MHz, and undervolted it by -120 mv. The power draw, accoring to GPU-Z, is about 90 W. NiceHash reports a ~4.5 USD daility profit. I wanted to calculate my GPU power consumption in a day to see net profit, but I'm confused over the 90 W, how much power does that translate to in a day?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


daily power consumption is typically measured in kilowatt-hours. so, your power is 90 / 1000 = 0.09 kilowatts. so each hour you're using 0.09 kilowatt-hours.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I keep forgetting to check this, but I know people have mentioned NVidia cards will typically do best with ZCash. Is ZCash one of the algorithms inside Nicehash or would I need to run something different? Just want to make sure I am running the best I can since I am only using the single 1070. My plan is to try and make enough money between now and November to help offset paying a higher price for a nicer drone.


Yeah, zcash uses the algorithm called equihash which is in nicehash. If you have nicehash set up and benchmarked properly, it should automatically switch you to the most profitable algorithm at the moment. It'll likely go back and forth between eth and zcash.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> So... I started mining, using NiceHash, it was easier to setup.
> 
> I underclocked my RX 480 to 1150 MHz, and undervolted it by -120 mv. The power draw, accoring to GPU-Z, is about 90 W. NiceHash reports a ~4.5 USD daility profit. I wanted to calculate my GPU power consumption in a day to see net profit, but I'm confused over the 90 W, how much power does that translate to in a day?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


That GPUz power reading I believe is just the GPU chip and and does not include other components on the card. You also have to consider the CPU and PSU power consumption, and power supply efficiancy. Measuring from the wall is the only accurate way. But to answer your question, lets assume you are consuming 250W per hour for the total system, x 24 would be 6 KW hours, which is how you are likely billed. In my case at 11.4 cents per KWh this example would cost $0.684 per day.

edit - you are also going to lose 4% to nice hash fees to get the coin into your wallet, and more fees when you spend it or convert it to cash to deposit it somewhere.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Hmm. Nicehash is showing $20 per day on two R9 295X2s with a 280X. Total of five gpus only getting $20 per day. Seems low.

How should I optimize this setup?

I raised the power limit in afterburner with no impact. Clock changes don't seem to work.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Hmm. Nicehash is showing $20 per day on two R9 295X2s with a 280X. Total of five gpus only getting $20 per day. Seems low.
> 
> How should I optimize this setup?
> 
> I raised the power limit in afterburner with no impact. Clock changes don't seem to work.


Seems about right. Whattomine shows about $23. How much is even a 295X2 these days? If you make more than $20 a day your ROI is way less then 1 month.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Seems about right. Whattomine shows about $23. How much is even a 295X2 these days? If you make more than $20 a day your ROI is way less then 1 month.


The prices the 295x2s are going for is nuts. Bought mine for $550 each two years ago.

I actually had them listed for sale at $500 each with EK waterblocks and backplates plus all of the original hardware. They are selling on ebay for $1150-1200 used right now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The prices the 295x2s are going for is nuts. Bought mine for $550 each two years ago.
> 
> I actually had them listed for sale at $500 each with EK waterblocks and backplates plus all of the original hardware. They are selling on ebay for $1150-1200 used right now.


You cant look at the price they are going now. 295X2 would probably be worth $300-350 at most these days. Knowing that you make the money back very fast. There are way to make more with 295X2 if you do Dual Mining but it uses a lot more power. A single 290X uses ~ 350W.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I agree.

I am fine with using more power if it makes more money. Cost of energy is relative to profit. I want to maximize while profit is high. I really hope it stays this way, but yeah.

How do I do dual on these? They currently use about 500W each. My room is hot lava.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> I am fine with using more power if it makes more money. Cost of energy is relative to profit. I want to maximize while profit is high. I really hope it stays this way, but yeah.
> 
> How do I do dual on these? They currently use about 500W each. My room is hot lava.


I probably would not recommend it with a dual GPU like 295X2. For example Fury X VRM hit 55C mining single coin but 85C Dual Mining.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I probably would not recommend it with a dual GPU like 295X2. For example Fury X VRM hit 55C mining single coin but 85C Dual Mining.


They are hooked to a pair of 420mm aquacomputer rads. They can take the heat.

If need be I have a couple of 400mm rads I can add to the loop.

My past few years of hoarding are serving me well. Now I regret selling my 4 6GB 280Xs.

I wonder if the "mining cards" that AMD and NVidia are releasing will be good for other compute tasks? It would be nice to have something geared towards compute without the Tesla price tag.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Yeah, zcash uses the algorithm called equihash which is in nicehash. If you have nicehash set up and benchmarked properly, it should automatically switch you to the most profitable algorithm at the moment. It'll likely go back and forth between eth and zcash.


Ok thanks, it's hard to keep track of all of these lol.

One other question for everyone, i know most of us are mining the nicehash pool as sellers, but out of curiosity are any of you on the buyers end of this too?


----------



## FlyingSolo

I just started mining for the first time. I am using MinerGate to mine XMR. is XMR worth it. Anyone think this will go up. I'm using a MSI GTX 1080. GPU temp 57c. If i was to mine 24hr with the card how long will the card last, anyone know.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I just started mining for the first time. I am using MinerGate to mine XMR. is XMR worth it. Anyone think this will go up. I'm using a MSI GTX 1080. GPU temp 57c. If i was to mine 24hr with the card how long will the card last, anyone know.


Try something different. Go to Whattomine.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Try something different. Go to Whattomine.


Thanks


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> That GPUz power reading I believe is just the GPU chip and and does not include other components on the card. You also have to consider the CPU and PSU power consumption, and power supply efficiancy. Measuring from the wall is the only accurate way. But to answer your question, lets assume you are consuming 250W per hour for the total system, x 24 would be 6 KW hours, which is how you are likely billed. In my case at 11.4 cents per KWh this example would cost $0.684 per day.
> 
> edit - you are also going to lose 4% to nice hash fees to get the coin into your wallet, and more fees when you spend it or convert it to cash to deposit it somewhere.


Yes, I know it's only GPU. My PSU is highly efficient (80+ Platinum), but my CPU is quite power hungry (FX-8320 @ 4.5 GHz). I assumed about 200 W for whole system. Power is cheap in my country though, and its price varies by usage bracket. Assuming I'm in the 3rd usage bracket, I'll be paying 2 cents per KW, and 4th bracket is about 3.6 cents per KW. Either way, it comes down to less than 3-5$ per months for power. If I mine the card 24/7, I'll be getting about a 120$ monthly profit.

Talking about mining the card, is its lifespan going to be affected badly? I plan to keep it for about 3 to 4 years. By the undervolt and underclock, I'm running at 65 C, and it's been stable at that temperature since last night.


----------



## brodieboy143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> If you keep mining I would say your card cannot last for a year, warranty is important.


These cards are likely more durable than you may think. I own a 980 Ti, which I have been mining/folding on almost constantly for the last year and a half with no signs of degradation (a year of which was at 100% power limit and 1400+ MHz). Prior to this card, I owned a pair of GTX580s, overclocked to 900MHz at 1100mV Vcore and those folded/mined for a significant portion of their lifetime (3-4 years) with no ill effects either. As long as temperature is kept to a safe level, and a sane core voltage used, risk of damage is relatively low.

Consider that cards like these are designed to be capable of use in workstations where the load is almost constant. A friend of mine uses his for work in 3d modelling, where renders can consistently run for hours at a time with 100% usage. On top of that, undervolting/underclocking further reduces any risk of degradation, as well as being more profitable.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Seems about right. Whattomine shows about $23. How much is even a 295X2 these days? If you make more than $20 a day your ROI is way less then 1 month.


That does seem low, currently getting 34Mh/s with 290x, at stock speeds it was around 32MH/s, so 4 of those should be in 128MH/s range


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brodieboy143*
> 
> These cards are likely more durable than you may think. I own a 980 Ti, which I have been mining/folding on almost constantly for the last year and a half with no signs of degradation (a year of which was at 100% power limit and 1400+ MHz). Prior to this card, I owned a pair of GTX580s, overclocked to 900MHz at 1100mV Vcore and those folded/mined for a significant portion of their lifetime (3-4 years) with no ill effects either. As long as temperature is kept to a safe level, and a sane core voltage used, risk of damage is relatively low.
> 
> Consider that cards like these are designed to be capable of use in workstations where the load is almost constant. A friend of mine uses his for work in 3d modelling, where renders can consistently run for hours at a time with 100% usage. On top of that, undervolting/underclocking further reduces any risk of degradation, as well as being more profitable.


Good to know. I had a R9 280X before my RX 480, and although I didn't use it to fold or mine, I had it OC to 1120 MHz with as much voltage as you could give it, and I ran demanding games on it A LOT (having had been unemployed, gave me a lot of spare time). It didn't show any sign of degradation either, except for a partly broken fan which I fixed it myself (by lubing it and slightly modifying the mount).

My RX 480 is normally overclocked to 1380 MHz core, 2150 MHz VRAM on stock voltages and +50% power limit with a maximum temperature of normally 75 C (Witcher 3, e.g.), but for mining, I run at 1150 MHz core, 2150 MHz VRAM, with -120 mv voltage and -25% power limit. The Max temperature I noticed was 65 C.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 2 KH/s in Zec
> 3400 MH/s in Sia
> 145 MH/s in ETH
> 
> It is not always $1800. Today its $1675.


for sec I thought woah....I didn't know 145MH in ETH equals $1800, then I realized....









anyway, I freshly acquired a second hand rx480 4GB a few days ago. I got the below :

main rig with only 1 GTX 1060, an ancient Antec true power 650w, mines when I am away for work and when I'm not gaming / video / sleeping (12-ish hours)
miner rig with a r9 380, r9 fury, rx 480 (3 cards), a CM 1000w (it's either plat, or a gold that is as good as plat, I forgot), mines whenever I'm not sleeping (16-ish hours)

main does 21MH/s, miner does 75MH/s, *doing ETH only*

I should be acquiring a second hand GTX 970 windforce 3 tonight, it should go onto the main rig, until I acquire more risers, or more cards

Anyone has any suggestions if there's any changes I should make to my mining plan? For example starting dual mining? Get extra risers ASAP to stuff the 970 onto miner because that PSU is more efficient? etc? I do have a slight preference towards ETH so I would like to still main in ETH whatever the plan is, unless you guys believe it's really better to do otherwise

Thanks for help


----------



## brodieboy143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> How much money have you made from mining so far? If you want to share.


Currently mining ZEC at 1328.9MHz core (1.037V) gives 430 sol/s on Equihash. XMR on the CPU at 320H/s (stock Vcore). Total of $8.80 AUD per day, using 330W for power cost of $2.40/day. Total profit $6.40 AUD/day.

Sold quite a few holdings to pay for various expenses, but total generated to date is 1.63 BTC. Power was free for a large part of that.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm setting my 950 and 1080 ti to work. Kicking myself in the butt for selling off my 980 ti a few weeks back.

I'm a little worried about degrading my 1080 ti. I've set it to 60% power limit. I'm not worried about the 950 and I'm letting it run wide open.

My 1080 ti is topping out at 65c the 950 60c. Assuming nothing unexpected happens I'm happy with their temps. Looking at about $9 - $10 a day between the two. Not sure it's worth the heat and wear and tear but I'll mess with it for a bit.

Good news for me is I'm an on site manager and my electricity is paid for. Though I don't want to do too much damage to the bill. See how it goes.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm a little worried about degrading my 1080 ti.


Undervolt. Not only is the card running at lower temperatures (mine is not going over 57C at 0.800mv) but the vrm has to work with way lower load (160 watt w/ undervolt, 28 watt 0 at stock). Performance doesn't drop by that much.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Got my first payout this morning. $181.20 worth of BTC. I am happy with it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

ZealotKi11er or anyone else that would know...

What's your process to turn zec into money in your hand?

Also, congrats Dagamus NM!


----------



## Aganor

My GB 1060 6Gb WindForce arrived yesterday and finished setting it up and undervolting the baby, thats my current setting


What you guys think for a 1060 6Gb? Its making amost as half of my 1080ti at same mV and clocks, quite impressive (or maybe my 1080ti inst that good lol)


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ZealotKi11er or anyone else that would know...
> 
> What's your process to turn zec into money in your hand?
> 
> Also, congrats Dagamus NM!


Thank you sir.

I signed up for a Kraken account and did the verification steps for tier 3. Just need to wait and see what happens next. It looks like some cities have ATMs where you can sell your bitcoin and withdraw cash. Albuquerque does not have any. There are not any in this state. So I wait.

My girlfriend says that I have to show her money in my bank account and compare to the electric bill before I can fire up my quad Titan X Pascal rig. My electricity bill cycle closes on July 6th so I sure hope my Kraken account is sorted by then.

I am a little confused at what to do when it does work. Seems like I list a sell price on the BTC I have available and then somebody else orders it. I guess it goes pretty fast. Seems like selling gold or something through an exchange rather than a simple currency exchange.

Kraken seems to be the one that people like so that is what I went with. Coinbase seems like a pain, circle could be good. The only thing that is good about coinbase is that your u can use their wallet for both BTC and ETH so if you have both it might be a good thing thing.

What do you veterans use?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> I use rx460. Can it be profitable at all? Any new kind of coin with high potential?


Monero with that one. Unlock the locked shaders, find a proper memory strap, and you can do 500h/s. For ~50W @ GPU.


----------



## PurdueBoy

First full week on nicehash with my 1080 at 60% power and my 2x 1050ti's running stock, running about 24/7.

2017-06-20 06:02

9728abb75d89e7240ac0556e21e0fceb762f8f57b4d19c4fe2fc3cf9ec96bdd5

Payment: 0.02495172
Fee: 0.00103966

Anything look out of the ordinary?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ZealotKi11er or anyone else that would know...
> 
> What's your process to turn zec into money in your hand?
> 
> Also, congrats Dagamus NM!


Fastest method I know is to convert them to BTC using https://shapeshift.io/#/coins
After you have them in BTC sell them at localbitcoin. They pay you using different forms. I use Interac e-transfer as the safest method.
You can go do all this through Kraken but the deposit takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Is Bitrex the best place to buy Sia at? Thinking of putting $100 on it. Would I need to transfer BTC from my Gemini account to Bitrex?

Should I create a wallet for the Sia then since I will be holding out for the long term?

I've been reading a few things on Sia the last few days and this stuff could be the real deal.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Is Bitrex the best place to buy Sia at? Thinking of putting $100 on it. Would I need to transfer BTC from my Gemini account to Bitrex?
> 
> Should I create a wallet for the Sia then since I will be holding out for the long term?
> 
> I've been reading a few things on Sia the last few days and this stuff could be the real deal.


I use https://poloniex.com/ for my Sia.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I use https://poloniex.com/ for my Sia.


Is Poloniex safe? I've read and heard a few bad things about them.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Is Bitrex the best place to buy Sia at? Thinking of putting $100 on it. Would I need to transfer BTC from my Gemini account to Bitrex?
> 
> Should I create a wallet for the Sia then since I will be holding out for the long term?
> 
> I've been reading a few things on Sia the last few days and this stuff could be the real deal.


I used bittrex and poloniex. Prefer poloniex myself, bought ~$550 a few days ago.

Yes you'll need to transfer BTC into bittrex to buy SC on there unless you use USDT (I find BTC to be easier)

It'd be wisest to create a wallet, yes. Think they're only ~130mb after it syncs and pretty secure with the seed/password phrase lock.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Is Poloniex safe? I've read and heard a few bad things about them.


You are only using them as an exchange. Trade you BTC for Sia and transfer your Sia to http://sia.tech/apps/


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I used bittrex and poloniex. Prefer poloniex myself, bought ~$550 a few days ago.
> 
> Yes you'll need to transfer BTC into bittrex to buy SC on there unless you use USDT (I find BTC to be easier)
> 
> It'd be wisest to create a wallet, yes. Think they're only ~130mb after it syncs and pretty secure with the seed/password phrase lock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You are only using them as an exchange. Trade you BTC for Sia and transfer your Sia to http://sia.tech/apps/


Thanks guys!

It seems like I had deleted my Google Authy 2 factor for Poloniex, when I login to my account it asks for it. Any recommendations on getting that reset since I do not have the code to manually enter it.

EDIT: I was able to get in, I had taken a pic of my key.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

At localbitcoins...

So you just pick a trader and you trade your bitcoin for an e-transfer with them?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> At localbitcoins...
> 
> So you just pick a trader and you trade your bitcoin for an e-transfer with them?


Yeah. I have traded there 10-15 time with no problems. You can do other forms but I trust e-transfer the most.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I decided to glance at craigslist last night to see if people would be trying to profit on reselling 4 and 5 series AMD cards and sure enough a few were, my market area isn't that big though to have a ton.

I then did a general search and found someone trying to sell a pre-built 6 GPU mining rig for $5000 claiming it should pull in like $900/month. I wonder if people really jump on those types of things and risk that much money hoping to make profit within 6 months.

As always though, it makes me slightly angry I wasn't aware of all this earlier on and could have tried to flip a few new in box cards for $75+ profit or other little things to help pay for random toys I 'd like but don't want to spend savings on. As much as I would obviously like $50,000+ in random play money, I am just realistically hoping for $1000 or so to spend.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks again ZealotKi11er.









I picked a guy that hasn't been on in a week and 1 day. eh.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I decided to glance at craigslist last night to see if people would be trying to profit on reselling 4 and 5 series AMD cards and sure enough a few were, my market area isn't that big though to have a ton.
> 
> I then did a general search and found someone trying to sell a pre-built 6 GPU mining rig for $5000 claiming it should pull in like $900/month. I wonder if people really jump on those types of things and risk that much money hoping to make profit within 6 months.
> 
> As always though, it makes me slightly angry I wasn't aware of all this earlier on and could have tried to flip a few new in box cards for $75+ profit or other little things to help pay for random toys I 'd like but don't want to spend savings on. As much as I would obviously like $50,000+ in random play money, I am just realistically hoping for $1000 or so to spend.


That is terrible ROI. $900 system is probably doing 180 MH/s in ETH. That is 6 x RX 480. That Value of that rig is at most $2000. For $5K you can just build a system with 6x 1080 Tis 6x$700 which would give ~ 4 KSol/s $1600 with electricity covered.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That is terrible ROI. $900 system is probably doing 180 MH/s in ETH. That is 6 x RX 480. That Value of that rig is at most $2000. For $5K you can just build a system with 6x 1080 Tis 6x$700 which would give ~ 4 KSol/s $1600 with electricity covered.


Exactly, I figured he spent no more than $2000 on it and that's what I am saying, if it sells, he makes a good profit on little work and the buyer MAYBE gets profitable with it, but at a slower pace than DIY.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Did my first sale of BTC this afternoon into my bank, not much though, but it's a start.

Finally getting the experience when a couple weeks ago it felt so intimidating.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Did my first sale of BTC this afternoon into my bank, not much though, but it's a start.
> 
> Finally getting the experience when a couple weeks ago it felt so intimidating.


Nicely done. I looked in that local bitcoin thing and there were too many options so I walked away. Tier 1 came through on Kraken so I was able to transfer to it. Now I just need the next level to turn it to USD into my bank account. Waiting for it to hit my Kraken account now.

Looks like it is confirming now.

I think my overall strategy with this will be to use half to pay bills etc, 25% to buy gold, and the remainder to just sit on.


----------



## bfromcolo

What sort of fees are you getting moving coin from your wallet to your bank, or to Paypal? I am new to this as well and also got my first deposit into my wallet (BitGo) this morning, with a 4% fee from nicehash, and then I go to Steam to buy a $20 game and there is another $4 charge. I guess the key is to collect as much as you can and make large transfers, cause 4% to get it into my wallet and 20% to spend it eats up profits in a hurry. Just a game I don't understand I suppose, a game rigged to make other people money. How do you minimize these expenses turning BitCoin into spendable dollars?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> What sort of fees are you getting moving coin from your wallet to your bank, or to Paypal? I am new to this as well and also got my first deposit into my wallet (BitGo) this morning, with a 4% fee from nicehash, and then I go to Steam to buy a $20 game and there is another $4 charge. I guess the key is to collect as much as you can and make large transfers, cause 4% to get it into my wallet and 20% to spend it eats up profits in a hurry. Just a game I don't understand I suppose, a game rigged to make other people money. How do you minimize these expenses turning BitCoin into spendable dollars?


Nicehash?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Nicehash?


It was really easy to set up, like I said new to this whole thing, looks like plenty of people around here use it. I gather you are not a fan?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> It was really easy to set up, like I said new to this whole thing, looks like plenty of people around here use it. I gather you are not a fan?


I have not used it personally so cannot pass judgement. If they would let you mine directly into a Coinbase BTC wallet, I'd give them a try though.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I have not used it personally so cannot pass judgement. If they would let you mine directly into a Coinbase BTC wallet, I'd give them a try though.


You could configure nicehash to payout into your coinbase BTC wallet. Nicehash is great if you want a simple solution that mines other coins and pays out in BTC.


----------



## Azefore

Mining Pool Hub + equihash based coins (nhqeminer) + auto exchange/deposit = no hassle win for casual user

Not a user of nicehash here but I do like it


----------



## Juicin

Hello everyone

Known vaguely about bitcoin for years. My friend was using it to buy papa johns when SWTOR launched and it was under 10 a piece...I should be a millionaire (and he should probably be Trump rich)

But today a different friend asked me to help him build a rig with an amd card to mine "ethereum", a newer crypto currency, and after looking into it I came here and see nicehash. I have a newly acquired GTX 1080, payout isn't much after electricity but figured I might as well mine a bit just to do it, so at least I can stop cringing every time I think about bitcoin. So now the question is which currency do I mine? Or do I switch day by day?

According to this site WhatToMine if I wanted the most immediate gains with my 1080 I would mine zencash (equihash) for an estimated 11.50 profit a day at current market value. Nicehash equihash would also have a good payout of 9.50. Ethereum is way down at 4.50 for me, but it seems like it has some obvious upside.

Do most people just chase the most gains for that day? Or do you generally just have one or a few currencies you mine exclusively to keep it simple and to look for long term upside?

After missing out on my retirement I'm thinking maybe I should go with the currencies I think have the most upside. But the coward in me says stick with the short term gains because you're ignorant.

Some one point me in a rational direction so I can stop vacillating please


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I used bittrex and poloniex. Prefer poloniex myself, bought ~$550 a few days ago.
> 
> Yes you'll need to transfer BTC into bittrex to buy SC on there unless you use USDT (I find BTC to be easier)
> 
> It'd be wisest to create a wallet, yes. Think they're only ~130mb after it syncs and pretty secure with the seed/password phrase lock.


BE real careful with USDT tether guys it is a token that can have zero value at any time.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Looks like Sia is taking a beating this evening after the ASIC news broke.


----------



## dVeLoPe

would a gtx 680 do me any good with btc or should I try eth or something else?

not trying to make a killing but at least pay back the electric bill and make a lil profit to buy some games


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Looks like Sia is taking a beating this evening after the ASIC news broke.


Yup watched it swing down and around from 811 sat high to 600 something as a low, back up to low 700s now. Was a good time to buy in today, way too many panic sellers, it'll hype back up till Friday and probably hit its high again I'm reckoning but it's a long term coin so maybe we'll see high 700s as an average.


----------



## baigern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> would a gtx 680 do me any good with btc or should I try eth or something else?
> 
> not trying to make a killing but at least pay back the electric bill and make a lil profit to buy some games


I highly doubt it, for the difficulty of mining any cryptocurrency rises exponentially. I'd mine with a 970 or 1060 at the least.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> would a gtx 680 do me any good with btc or should I try eth or something else?


Unless it's a 4GB version it won't even be able to do ETH, and Kepler is bad at ZEC(the other "good" coin), so I wouldn't bother to be honest.

BTC mining is ASIC only. You'd only lose money mining it with a GPU.


----------



## 364901

Just throwing in a quick note for those interested in comparing the situation across borders.

South Africa's stock got eaten up in a month. Last night, GTX 1080 and 1080 Tis were wiped out, and miners are going for the GTX 1050 Ti cards next. 4GB RX 560s are also being snapped up.

No regular GPU shipments for the next 3-4 months now, most of it will be spent on back-orders first.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Awww I forgot to check on my Nicehash miner before I left for work today. I saved the address status thing to my phone and looking at it shows that no workers are active so it must have crashed or something over night and now I am too far away to restart it until 6pm


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> would a gtx 680 do me any good with btc or should I try eth or something else?
> 
> not trying to make a killing but at least pay back the electric bill and make a lil profit to buy some games


680 is a Kepler card and Kepler is terrible at mining. If your electricity is free then do it, but it will most likely cost more than it makes. I had four 780Tis going and they were terrible. About $1.50 per day per card.


----------



## MrKoala

how_did_that_even_happen.png


----------



## MiladEd

My hashrate has remained the same, but my daily profit has been reduced almost 1 USD/day, while mining my RX 480 8 GB using NiceHash, what's happened? Will it go up again?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> My hashrate has remained the same, but my daily profit has been reduced almost 1 USD/day, while mining my RX 480 8 GB using NiceHash, what's happened? Will it go up again?


Difficulty spike, value of coins or a combination of both. Never can say with certainty if itll go up or down. Heck HUSH was doing $13/day and within ~12 hrs it dropped back down to $7 and then continued down. Nothing's constant.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> My hashrate has remained the same, but my daily profit has been reduced almost 1 USD/day, while mining my RX 480 8 GB using NiceHash, what's happened? Will it go up again?


It will only go back up if you get more power or number of users are reduced.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> My hashrate has remained the same, but my daily profit has been reduced almost 1 USD/day, while mining my RX 480 8 GB using NiceHash, what's happened? Will it go up again?


Price is going down and diff is up.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Looks like I was wrong when I thought my Nicehash crashed since I viewed the stats thing via my phone.
I am thinking either it was buggy or it had to do with the Electrum address change that I just learned about.

I am sure most of you know that apparently some wallets will only let you use an address one time and then generate a new one, but you can still use the old one if you wish.
I couldn't find anything saying if I should be changing my Nicehash wallet out weekly or not though.
What do you longer time users do?

After a payout, I guess I'd still want it to run to at least reach a minimum (.01 BTC) so I get paid again otherwise it is wasted coin if I swap say 8 hours after the payout, but I also don't really want to be swapping these addresses out every week.
Would it not be a smart idea/safe to reuse the address for say 4 or 5 weekly payments and then switch it out to keep it slightly fresh?
Do some of you just keep the original address the whole time and don't sweat it?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> how_did_that_even_happen.png


OMG, talk about dumping!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Yup watched it swing down and around from 811 sat high to 600 something as a low, back up to low 700s now. Was a good time to buy in today, way too many panic sellers, it'll hype back up till Friday and probably hit its high again I'm reckoning but it's a long term coin so maybe we'll see high 700s as an average.


I bought 3100 Sia earlier today, hoping to add a bit more tomorrow. Would love for this to crack $1 soon enough.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> how_did_that_even_happen.png


a dumb ass trying to type 313 but slipped, typed 13 instead


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> a dumb ass trying to type 313 but slipped, typed 13 instead


Lol no.

As you can see, the long stick starts from the top, and goes to the bottom. He dumped 20 GOD DAMN THOUSAND COINS. He just made the mistake of selling them on Market price. Not on Limit one. So, he actually started selling at 300, but the market didn't had anything listed at such price, so the next offer was lower than 300, he sold at that price, people probably saw an opportunity, and started putting even lower offers, which were automatically sold out due to the high volume offer.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Lol no.
> 
> As you can see, the long stick starts from the top, *and goes to the bottom*. He dumped 20 GOD DAMN THOUSAND COINS. He just made the mistake of selling them on Market price. Not on Limit one. So, he actually started selling at 300, but the market didn't had anything listed at such price, so the next offer was lower than 300, he sold at that price, people probably saw an opportunity, and started putting even lower offers, which were automatically sold out due to the high volume offer.


but it will have to be a really small trading platform I assume? Seems to be just the same kind of careless mistakes to me.

20000 coins isn't really *that much* considering it literally crippled the price all the way to that low. Must have very few orders set before that happened, and not that many people to discover and react to the madness.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> but it will have to be a really small trading platform I assume? Seems to be just the same kind of careless mistakes to me.
> 
> 20000 coins isn't really *that much* considering it literally crippled the price all the way to that low. Must have very few orders set before that happened, and not that many people to discover and react to the madness.


EUR market on Kraken is twice as big as the USD one. Also, it happened during the night (EU time), so yea, 20K ETH is a lot. Also, that stick shows 5 minutes. So, the market was back to normal in 5 minutes.


----------



## Aganor

I'm getting a hard time tuning my 1060 to lower voltage, i'm getting driver issues and connection to gpu issues every so often.
I'm trying to go 931mV @ 1898mhz but not stable.
How do youguys do with your 1060? Its de 6GB version.


----------



## dVeLoPe

thats to all that responded.

i do also own a gtx 1080 which will be turned into a 1080ti (or if somehting else is in the works for nvidia soon i have 3 more months to step up to that)

so i was just trying to use my spare gpu but if its not worth it its not worth it. now onto the 1080 what would that do for me?

like i said even if i only make enough money to buy some counter strike skins or case keys thats more then enough for me (and pay back what the electric bill cost of running it)


----------



## Juicin

I'm running a 1080 on windows 7 with nice hash while browsing/watching videos a lot of the time.

Making about 2 mBTC a day. All comes out to about 7* (not 14) USD a day before electricity i'm pretty sure.

Seems that lbry and lyra2rev2 are the most profitable according to nicehash on the 1080. I don't even know what either of those are. THere is one called spooky or something but it makes my GPU kick up massive coil whine so i disabled it.

Tried figuring out something to get on the ground floor and the* 1080 can mine well. But found nothing so just settled on nicehash. According to whitetomine very competitive

My g1 runs pretty hot tho, 80c. So prepare some decent air flow if you don't want to hear the fans


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> I'm running a 1080 on windows 7 with nice hash while browsing/watching videos a lot of the time.
> 
> Making about 2 mBTC a day. All comes out to about 7* (not 14) USD a day before electricity i'm pretty sure.
> 
> Seems that lbry and lyra2rev2 are the most profitable according to nicehash on the 1080. I don't even know what either of those are. THere is one called spooky or something but it makes my GPU kick up massive coil whine so i disabled it.
> 
> Tried figuring out something to get on the ground floor and the* 1080 can mine well. But found nothing so just settled on nicehash. According to whitetomine very competitive
> 
> My g1 runs pretty hot tho, 80c. So prepare some decent air flow if you don't want to hear the fans


Just mine Zcash with 1080. Yes it might be more profitable in day to day basis to mine something that NiceHash tell you but mining one coin is better in the long run.


----------



## Chargeit

Damn my computer room is burning up. Keep my door shut so my cats can't get in and eat my wires but damned if mining isn't making me reconsider that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Damn my computer room is burning up. Keep my door shut so my cats can't get in and eat my wires but damned if mining isn't making me reconsider that.


That is the problem with mining in the summer. People that use AC to cool have to consider the cost of that too.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That is the problem with mining in the summer. People that use AC to cool have to consider the cost of that too.


It's putting out the heat no doubt. I don't think I could take more gpu's. Not closed up in here.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just mine Zcash with 1080. Yes it might be more profitable in day to day basis to mine something that NiceHash tell you but mining one coin is better in the long run.


The difficulty isn't prohibitive? Do I need to join a pool to do this?

I had imagined trying to mine a coin that isn't very new with my card alone would be more akin to gambling than anything.

And I'm not sure how these pools work so I went with the easy to use and well reviewed nicehash

Certainly has more upside than BTC, but more downside too probably I would imagine


----------



## mrtbahgs

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Looks like I was wrong when I thought my Nicehash crashed since I viewed the stats thing via my phone.
> I am thinking either it was buggy or it had to do with the Electrum address change that I just learned about.
> 
> I am sure most of you know that apparently some wallets will only let you use an address one time and then generate a new one, but you can still use the old one if you wish.
> I couldn't find anything saying if I should be changing my Nicehash wallet out weekly or not though.
> What do you longer time users do?
> 
> After a payout, I guess I'd still want it to run to at least reach a minimum (.01 BTC) so I get paid again otherwise it is wasted coin if I swap say 8 hours after the payout, but I also don't really want to be swapping these addresses out every week.
> Would it not be a smart idea/safe to reuse the address for say 4 or 5 weekly payments and then switch it out to keep it slightly fresh?
> Do some of you just keep the original address the whole time and don't sweat it?






Bumping this once to hopefully get an answer. I assume a few other new users will find it helpful too.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> 
> Bumping this once to hopefully get an answer. I assume a few other new users will find it helpful too.


I'm no expert with this stuff but I don't think it would be an issue to continue using the original wallet address. I'd be surprised if there's a lot of miners that bother to change their addresses in nicehash, claymore, or any other program after they initially begin mining.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> I'm no expert with this stuff but I don't think it would be an issue to continue using the original wallet address. I'd be surprised if there's a lot of miners that bother to change their addresses in nicehash, claymore, or any other program after they initially begin mining.


Yeah. I know Claymore is a millionaire now. He had something like $600K just from Zcash.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. I know Claymore is a millionaire now. He had something like $600K just from Zcash.


Haha, that's for sure. I have no doubt he's made some insane profits very quickly. But I was actually referring to a miner initially inserting their own wallet address into a mining program and then just continuing to use that same address for the duration of their mining. Mrtbahgs was asking if miners continuously update their mining address since their wallet gives them a new address after each transaction.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Haha, that's for sure. I have no doubt he's made some insane profits very quickly. But I was actually referring to a miner initially inserting their own wallet address into a mining program and then just continuing to use that same address for the duration of their mining. Mrtbahgs was asking if miners continuously update their mining address since their wallet gives them a new address after each transaction.


Yeah some places do that. You can still continue to use your old address. The idea is so nobody can track a certain address and associate it with an account.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright thanks guys.

I figured for small amounts it isn't a huge deal, but I guess for people moving or storing thousands of dollars of coin it isn't the best to keep the same address since the public can see how much is in there as it reuses itself. By changing your address after each use, there isn't any link to the same account or person other than you yourself know they all belong to your wallet.

Since I am working on like $35-40 per week with Nicehash, I am unfortunately one of the very small fish, but at least I can keep it simple and not change addresses all the time.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Titan X Maxwell gets 525 Sol/s in Zec. But in Eth, it gets 3.2 MH/s. This is @1500Mhz water cooled on an EK block.

Titan X Pascal gets 775 Sol/s in Zec. And in Eth, it gets 37.xx MH/s. Around 1911MHz for Zec program, Eth program, 2076MHz.

1080ti gets 770 Sol/s in Zec, haven't tested Eth(Claymore)


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Titan X Maxwell gets 525 Sol/s in Zec. But in Eth, it gets 3.2 MH/s. This is @1500Mhz water cooled on an EK block.
> 
> Titan X Pascal gets 775 Sol/s in Zec. And in Eth, it gets 37.xx MH/s. Around 1911MHz for Zec program, Eth program, 2076MHz.
> 
> 1080ti gets 770 Sol/s in Zec, haven't tested Eth(Claymore)


I do 660Sol in EquiHash, same clocks and no offset in memories. Its a 110Sol difference, dont know why..


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> I do 660Sol in EquiHash, same clocks and no offset in memories. Its a 110Sol difference, dont know why..


Miner and miner configuration.


----------



## Clukos

ewbf Zcash gives me around 700 Sol/s at 1709 core clock and 0.800mv core voltage.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Miner and miner configuration.


I dont know how to configure miners, i use nicehash atm, is there something you could tell me?


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> ewbf Zcash gives me around 700 Sol/s at 1709 core clock and 0.800mv core voltage.


Using NH 1.7.6.1 i can get 700 sol in ewbf but with core 1911 , +550 memory and 931mV.
Are you using a standalone miner?

EDIT: At 1700 800mV i only get 560Sol lol


----------



## iinversion

I get 510 sol on a 980 Ti using EWBF. 1500/4000MHz


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I get 510 sol on a 980 Ti using EWBF. 1500/4000MHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I get 510 sol on a 980 Ti using EWBF. 1500/4000MHz


My card doesnt seem to be fully optimized but i dont have the expertise to be messing around on the config files, will have to do like it is right now


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> My card doesnt seem to be fully optimized but i dont have the expertise to be messing around on the config files, will have to do like it is right now


I'll send you a PM with the config and EWBF version I'm using when I get home. It'll be a few hours.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> I'll send you a PM with the config and EWBF version I'm using when I get home. It'll be a few hours.


Thanks, will wait


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Is mining anything worthwhile at this point? Or to really cash in, do you have to mine some obscure currency, get millions of it, and then hope that it someday skyrockets? Which one is easy enough to mine, yet has a decent exchange rate?


----------



## MiladEd

I'm mining some Ether using my single RX 480 G1 Gaming 8 GB. I don't expect it to pay the bills, but I can get maybe 100$ monthly, after electricity prices. I'm not even running a custom BIOS, just the latest default BIOS, with core underclocked to 1150 MHz, undervolted by -120 mv, and VRAM overclocked to 2150 MHz. Thankfully, my RX 480 overclocked on default voltages amazingly (1380 MHz), and undervolts pretty good as well. With the underclock and undervolt, it's sipping power just at 70 W and runs at a really decent 62-64 C.

If you can undervolt, it can be pretty profitable, and not damage your GPU either.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> Is mining anything worthwhile at this point? Or to really cash in, do you have to mine some obscure currency, get millions of it, and then hope that it someday skyrockets? Which one is easy enough to mine, yet has a decent exchange rate?


Mining seems to me more about betting your hadware can "mine" at a profitable rate

According to nicehash you can close to quadruple your money at current market rates for a 1080ti, more for a 1070 if you got them at a reasonable price...It excludes some basic start up costs in teh calculation. But it's a pretty good return

And if you buy Ti's you have a pretty good hedge. They'll retain some value


----------



## Aganor

Anyone noticing price drop on the conversion on nicehash?
740sol gives 540 euro instead of almost 7.50 euro yesterday


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Anyone noticing price drop on the conversion on nicehash?
> 740sol gives 540 euro instead of almost 7.50 euro yesterday


Everything has been dropping in price.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Everything has been dropping in price.


Except Bitcoin, it remained pretty stable









I'm still getting a stable 3.0-3.5 mBTC a day with Ryzen 1700 + 1080 Ti combo on Nicehash.


----------



## Chargeit

My modem seems to be disconnecting since starting to mine. It's a NETGEAR CM500. Anyone else have issues like this? I keep the thing cooled with a fan blowing over all my networking equipment. Thinking of picking up a new modem but it's kind of annoying that this one is right under 2 years old.

Limited in the selection my provider will let me pick from but I'm thinking of going with the CM600 which is a better version of the CM500. Anyone has any experience with this modem?

Here's the supported list. I need one that is under the up to 300Mbps tier.

https://www.timewarnercable.com/en/support/internet/topics/lease-or-buy-modem.html

Just had the net go out again. I have 2 lines attached to two different setups and both went out. Must be something else. Will call about it tomorrow.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Which one is pretty easy to mine right now? People are saying ethereum and Zcash. Even ethereum seems to be in the hundreds of dollars. Or am I wrong about the higher the price, the harder to mine?


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> Which one is pretty easy to mine right now? People are saying ethereum and Zcash. Even ethereum seems to be in the hundreds of dollars. Or am I wrong about the higher the price, the harder to mine?


Normally the price is indicated by the demand. Difficulty normally is about the concentration of computers mining
Zcash and aETH are the most mined right bow but droping in price


----------



## mrtbahgs

Yea, sad to see the $5 to $6 per day drop to under $4 now at times, but I must also be mining a lot less than when I started since this week I will barely make my .01BTC cutoff for the payout on Tuesday.
I did drop power to 60%, but the benchmark didn't show a ton of change, maybe I need to re-bench both to see how they compare again.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Yea, sad to see the $5 to $6 per day drop to under $4 now at times, but I must also be mining a lot less than when I started since this week I will barely make my .01BTC cutoff for the payout on Tuesday.
> I did drop power to 60%, but the benchmark didn't show a ton of change, maybe I need to re-bench both to see how they compare again.


Yeah my 1080 ti was pulling over $8 a day and now it's hitting under $6 at times.

Kind of start feeling foolish running my 1080 ti for pocket change.

Though my plan is to mine to get Bitcoins which I can then use to invest in other forms of coins. Not too worried about the money right now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yeah my 1080 ti was pulling over $8 a day and now it's hitting under $6 at times.
> 
> Kind of start feeling foolish running my 1080 ti for pocket change.
> 
> Though my plan is to mine to get Bitcoins which I can then use to invest in other forms of coins. Not too worried about the money right now.


That is why most people do not mine. Once your card makes $2 a day you stop thinking long term.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That is why most people do not mine. Once your card makes $2 a day you stop thinking long term.


Yeah that's kind of what I'm telling myself. Worry about what could be done not what's happening. Honestly a few dollars a day won't make or break me. Though maybe some lucky investments could pay off a lot more then I could ever hope to mine.


----------



## Newtocooling

Do the prices ever go back up to what we were seeing earlier this week? My double 1080ti's were up to 17 a day.......now dropped to 10!!! I just turned all miners off for now. That probably wouldn't cover the electric bill.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

So, I did a thing. I told myself I would never run SLI or Crossfire again with all the probel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Do the prices ever go back up to what we were seeing earlier this week? My double 1080ti's were up to 17 a day.......now dropped to 10!!! I just turned all miners off for now. That probably wouldn't cover the electric bill.


My 1080ti's are down to about $12 a day at this point. Difficulty is up so much with so many people mining now that payouts are going down as prices level out. My main rig pulls about 600w at the wall total while mining on both cards at 80% power limit. That's 14.4 Kilowatt hours a day at $0.12 per KWh at Summer rates so around $1.72 a day in electricity plus a bit more to account for the AC working to remove that heat. I'm still making almost 6 times the cost of power so it's still worth it to me







I plan on holding on to some coins as investments and we'll see where the markets go.


----------



## BenchZowner

It's like the "normal", non-digital stock market.
It's a risk.
Unless you have a 6th sense, predicting the future, no-one can tell if it's going back to 400, stay put at 300 or go under.
Heck, it can also become vapourware for what it's worth.
It might bounce back soon, it might bounce back in a whole lot of months or even years later.
Or it may never bounce back.

Only invest what you can afford to lose.
If you make something out of it, good.
If you don't, make sure you don't cry









For the time being, with a normal electric rate running a 1080 Ti is still profitable ( you get the electricity cost + some extra money so you are having profits, simply less than you used to with ETH's price at 330 ).


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> So, I did a thing. I told myself I would never run SLI or Crossfire again with all the probel
> My 1080ti's are down to about $12 a day at this point. Difficulty is up so much with so many people mining now that payouts are going down as prices level out. My main rig pulls about 600w at the wall total while mining on both cards at 80% power limit. That's 14.4 Kilowatt hours a day at $0.12 per KWh at Summer rates so around $1.72 a day in electricity plus a bit more to account for the AC working to remove that heat. I'm still making almost 6 times the cost of power so it's still worth it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on holding on to some coins as investments and we'll see where the markets go.


I'm just curious if the difficulty goes up at this point, will we not see $17 a day for 2x 1080ti's from this point on, or will that still fluctuate up and down?

I'm still going to mine too, and just hold them I already had the hardware. Now I just won't feel guilty while gaming!!


----------



## BenchZowner

Even if mining Eth now wasn't profitable with your setup, that doesn't mean it can't/won't be.

Let's assume a scenario:

It's price drops to $50 = 1 Eth
Your rig gives you 1 Eth mined in 3 full months.
For those 3 months of mining your electric bill got 80$ higher.
You've lost money ( spent more money on your electricity bill than what you've gotten by mining ).

However, you now have 1 Ethereum.
It amounts to $50.
But you decide to keep it, and 1 year later Ethereum's rate is $600 = 1 Eth

So now... you have profits, big time.

( just an example of how things can go positive







)


----------



## Newtocooling

I just noticed there are payouts today on NiceHash for 14 to 19 BTC that's like 40,000 that can't be a single person!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I just noticed there are payouts today on NiceHash for 14 to 19 BTC that's like 40,000 that can't be a single person!!!


Yes it can. Some people have real farms.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yes it can. Some people have real farms.


Yep, and don't worry folks, all these 580's will be on eBay soon enough.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just checked. I had mined 3 ETH last month with ~ 140 MH/s. Now its only doing 2 ETH per month. Price has to increase or people will just get out.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just checked. I had mined 3 ETH last month with ~ 140 MH/s. Now its only doing 2 ETH per month. Price has to increase or people will just get out.


That's why I didn't bother getting in.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> That's why I didn't bother getting in.


Yeah 1 - 2 months its not even worth bothering. This is the worse time to get into mining because so many people are doing. It so much better when the scene is quite.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just checked. I had mined 3 ETH last month with ~ 140 MH/s. Now its only doing 2 ETH per month. Price has to increase or people will just get out.


people getting out is good for the long term miners. So let them bail.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> people getting out is good for the long term miners. So let them bail.


Only a crash will get people out. Most people that have build dedicated rigs will keep going for as long as they can. People stilled mined last year at a loss or close to making nothing.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Only a crash will get people out. Most people that have build dedicated rigs will keep going for as long as they can. People stilled mined last year at a loss or close to making nothing.


but when coins went up in value those people profited a lot I assume?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> but when coins went up in value those people profited a lot I assume?


Very much. I was doing 0.8 ETH a day with only 4 cards when I quit. That was only $5 a day. Seems low but that now its $200 a day lol.


----------



## rudyae86

Market is slowly going down. It was bound to happen but no one knew when. Eth has been very volatile, especially thanks to social media and fake news lol. Someone told me that on 4chan there was a rumor going on that the cofounder of eth was dead or killed lol. He later posted a pic of himself holding a piece of paper with a blockchain? Lol


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Market is slowly going down. It was bound to happen but no one knew when. Eth has been very volatile, especially thanks to social media and fake news lol. Someone told me that on 4chan there was a rumor going on that the cofounder of eth was dead or killed lol. He later posted a pic of himself holding a piece of paper with a blockchain? Lol


Obviously no one knows for sure, but is this likely a down for now and bounce back up again later, possibly to new all time highs again, or stay low for awhile?
I am not sure if you have followed the market for months/years to have much input so others can chime in as well.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah 1 - 2 months its not even worth bothering. This is the worse time to get into mining because so many people are doing. It so much better when the scene is quite.


Many people jumping in without prior knowledge also means many people will be left disappointed because they expect fast returns (short term). It'll balance out eventually


----------



## ku4eto

Just today ETH lost 10% of its value, making it a total of 30% for the entire week. Same with ZEC. XMR lost only... 15%? BTC is on snowball, lost 300E for less than 3 days.


----------



## Aganor

BTC is the least unstable of them all i guess


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> BTC is the least unstable of them all i guess


Hah no. BTC is the most unstable.

All other depend more or less on BTC.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Hah no. BTC is the most unstable.
> 
> All other depend more or less on BTC.


People need to just ignore prices unless they want to buy. July and August will be very crazy months for both Eth and BTC. Prices will crash, prices will go record high, nobody knows.


----------



## Juicin

Ahhh it's all crashing

JK considering the flash crash, this story about ETH's founder's death, and just general volatility I'd say everything is still A OK

I'm sure a lot of that is people trying to get capital on hand after that ETH crash too. Scared some and others looking to get in at the right time.

NO where near time to hit eject IMO, people doing that right now are leaving so much on the table. . . This isn't gambling at a casino. There is no house


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> People need to just ignore prices unless they want to buy. July and August will be very crazy months for both Eth and BTC. Prices will crash, prices will go record high, nobody knows.


Is it due to the Heat or beach time?


----------



## BenchZowner

If I had money to spare, I would wait for Eth to tank more, I believe it might even dip as low as 150$ in the next few days, buy some and hold on to it until it gets back up to 400$+ levels ( got a feeling next year June Eth will be around $1000 ), but that's just a premonition / partially educated guess, don't take my word for it







( and don't take it to the bank! )


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Obviously no one knows for sure, but is this likely a down for now and bounce back up again later, possibly to new all time highs again, or stay low for awhile?
> I am not sure if you have followed the market for months/years to have much input so others can chime in as well.


I have been following it from when BTC jumped into the $1000s but didn't really start getting into it until recently. Have read and researched and at least to my knnowledge, this is normal for the market. The next 2 months though will determine the out come for the rest of the year.

If you look at the charts from the past 4 years, there was a bear market kind of thing going on and only until recently there was a huge pump on most crypto. The storm is still going strong but it will eventually settle down.

Crypto is still new and here to stay. If you panic, you will lose and if you have patience, you will win.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> If I had money to spare, I would wait for Eth to tank more, I believe it might even dip as low as 150$ in the next few days, buy some and hold on to it until it gets back up to 400$+ levels ( got a feeling next year June Eth will be around $1000 ), but that's just a premonition / partially educated guess, don't take my word for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( and don't take it to the bank! )


Pretty much. It will take time to recover if it crashes but since it hit $420 once its most likely hit that again. First time around I though ETH hitting $25 was godlike.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Just started mining ZEC not too long ago with my 980ti. Very tempted to just keep going and holding whatever I mine for a while.


----------



## Aganor

Turning the integrated graphics card on the i5 7600k while mining seems to bring more smoothness to the rig, but wont it consume more?
As far as i can tell, my system consumes 10W less this way than having the 1080ti mine and execute image to display


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Turning the integrated graphics card on the i5 7600k while mining seems to bring more smoothness to the rig, but wont it consume more?
> As far as i can tell, my system consumes 10W less this way than having the 1080ti mine and execute image to display


Make sure you disable hardware acceleration in things like Google Chrome. You want as many things as possible using the cpu and not the gpu while gpu mining.


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Turning the integrated graphics card on the i5 7600k while mining seems to bring more smoothness to the rig, but wont it consume more?
> As far as i can tell, my system consumes 10W less this way than having the 1080ti mine and execute image to display


Slightly more. But if you want to use the system while mining it's definitely worth it.
If you have both AMD and NV on one rig use the AMD card as it suffers less from running multiple tasks. But a dedicated GPU for display is always better in terms of smoothness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Make sure you disable hardware acceleration in things like Google Chrome. You want as many things as possible using the cpu, and not the gpu while gpu mining.


Turning off hardware acceleration can be laggy though.


----------



## CaptainZombie

What a roller coaster ride today with all coins, including Eth. Something was telling me yesterday to sell when it Eth was $290, which I should have, could of bought back in at a decent price today. I never did sell. I did add about another 15 Stratis.

I bought like $100 of BTC on Friday so I can buy more Sia, the payment still hasn't cleared. UGH!!!! But on Friday I was smart to sell the Sia I did have before it really started tanking. I took that and bought some Stratis Friday night.

I'm holding Eth and Stratis right now, any other decent penny coin that looks promising to throw a few hundred on?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> What a roller coaster ride today with all coins, including Eth. Something was telling me yesterday to sell when it Eth was $290, which I should have, could of bought back in at a decent price today. I never did sell. I did add about another 15 Stratis.
> 
> I bought like $100 of BTC on Friday so I can buy more Sia, the payment still hasn't cleared. UGH!!!! But on Friday I was smart to sell the Sia I did have before it really started tanking. I took that and bought some Stratis Friday night.
> 
> I'm holding Eth and Stratis right now, any other decent penny coin that looks promising to throw a few hundred on?


Sia is good to hold.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sia is good to hold.


Sia is dying faster than starving african kid. It got ASIC'ed.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKoala*
> 
> Slightly more. But if you want to use the system while mining it's definitely worth it.
> If you have both AMD and NV on one rig use the AMD card as it suffers less from running multiple tasks. But a dedicated GPU for display is always better in terms of smoothness.
> Turning off hardware acceleration can be laggy though.


MSI AB 4.4.0 beta 10 started acting funny after i enabled the onboard GPU, now it wont display cpu temps lol


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Sia is dying faster than starving african kid. It got ASIC'ed.


ASIC is now being used on this coin? Good thing i been mining for a while but noticed at nanopool sometimes it seems to hang for awhile. Have to restart the miner sometimes.

Also anyone use the SIA wallet? I did use it for a test but doesn't seem have a back up wallet where I can store or not sure if can trust it. Aka wallet.dat file where as bitcon or dogecoin does.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> ASIC is now being used on this coin? Good thing i been mining for a while but noticed at nanopool sometimes it seems to hang for awhile. Have to restart the miner sometimes.
> 
> Also anyone use the SIA wallet? I did use it for a test but doesn't seem have a back up wallet where I can store or not sure if can trust it. Aka wallet.dat file where as bitcon or dogecoin does.


Soon, probably in less than a month time. Thats why it dived hard.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Soon, probably in less than a month time. Thats why it dived hard.


Yeah BTC price complete down to 0$ because it got ASICs. Miners do not control the price.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Just waiting for the flood of 580s on eBay


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Just waiting for the flood of 580s on eBay


RX cards will flood eBay even if price do not drop because in 60-90 days the performance in ETH will take a big drop.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Gonna have to update the thread title soon ^^


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sia is good to hold.


I had a decent amount of Sia as of last week, but sold it off in time that I didn't lose too much.

I have this feeling that with Eth, we are not done yet with the price drop and the low 100s could be around the corner. Has me kind of thinking of selling now and trying to buy back in.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I had a decent amount of Sia as of last week, but sold it off in time that I didn't lose too much.
> 
> I have this feeling that with Eth, we are not done yet with the price drop and the low 100s could be around the corner. Has me kind of thinking of selling now and trying to buy back in.


Well from someone who posted in one of the chats in our discord channel, it showed that the Fibunacci retraction (I think that is what it's called) shows us that it could potentially drop to the 100s. The last base line for ETH and lowest was at ~$97. So give or take, ETH can end up staying stable in between $100 to $200. At least from my thinking and logical reasoning with those charts I have been looking at.

But I am a 1 month noob into crypto so eh, don't take my word for it lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So unpredictable. The swings are real. If you have enough ETH you could trade and make a lot of money every day. The funny thing is that there seem to be some trend based on which country is awake different from Stock Market.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So unpredictable. The swings are real. If you have enough ETH you could trade and make a lot of money every day. The funny thing is that there seem to be some trend based on which country is awake different from Stock Market.


I was talking to some peeps and some agree that when China wakes up (or everyone within that hemisphere) all crypto get's affected somehow.

Last night, ETH was at 210 or 215 and when China's Exchange opened at 9am (which I am sure does not focus on crypto, or maybe it does since they are planning to adopt it?) the price of ETH went up to 250 to 260 again, all within an hour.

but that was just based on our observation alone.

Also, media....the news media has a big effect on crypto. If you follow the crypto news, someone on 4chan started a rumor/hoax that Vitalik was killed in a car/truck accident but obviously he posted a pic of himself with a blockchain adress on a white piece of paper lol. But during those hourse that no one knew if he was dead or alive, thats when ETH dropped quickly to the low 200s. Once he confirmed his existence, everything went back to normal lol.

Anyways, anyone reading on EOS? Seems to be the topic of the past few days and people saying that it's going to be on the same scale as ETH and possible EOS can work together with ETH. But there are so many people comparing EOS vs ETH that some people are confused about EOS in general as to how it can be just as good as ETH.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> I was talking to some peeps and some agree that when China wakes up (or everyone within that hemisphere) all crypto get's affected somehow.
> 
> Last night, ETH was at 210 or 215 and when China's Exchange opened at 9am (which I am sure does not focus on crypto, or maybe it does since they are planning to adopt it?) the price of ETH went up to 250 to 260 again, all within an hour.
> 
> but that was just based on our observation alone.
> 
> Also, media....the news media has a big effect on crypto. If you follow the crypto news, someone on 4chan started a rumor/hoax that Vitalik was killed in a car/truck accident but obviously he posted a pic of himself with a blockchain adress on a white piece of paper lol. But during those hourse that no one knew if he was dead or alive, thats when ETH dropped quickly to the low 200s. Once he confirmed his existence, everything went back to normal lol.
> 
> Anyways, anyone reading on EOS? Seems to be the topic of the past few days and people saying that it's going to be on the same scale as ETH and possible EOS can work together with ETH. But there are so many people comparing EOS vs ETH that some people are confused about EOS in general as to how it can be just as good as ETH.


There are technologies better then what is current but ETH is too big just like BTC. For example LTC was better than BTC but it never took off.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> There are technologies better then what is current but ETH is too big just like BTC. For example LTC was better than BTC but it never took off.


LTC was terrible for mining. It then became another ASIC only currency very quickly.

I am very happy with how things are now. All of my GPUs are getting a good workout yet keeping relatively cool. The whole ASIC thing sucks the life out of things though. Sad tO see currencies go that route but it opens up new opportunities I suppose.

Blockchain tech is where the future is though. It will revolutionize energy trading and a lot of commodity trading. My girlfriend is a power trader with WEC and they do the whole Western half of the US. The company recently sent out a communication related to how blockchain tech is changing how energy is traded in a New York Co-op with implications as to how the tech will change existing markets.

This is bigger than the currency it uses. That said, save some of what you mine and diversify your portfolio.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> LTC was terrible for mining. It then became another ASIC only currency very quickly.
> 
> I am very happy with how things are now. All of my GPUs are getting a good workout yet keeping relatively cool. The whole ASIC thing sucks the life out of things though. Sad tO see currencies go that route but it opens up new opportunities I suppose.
> 
> Blockchain tech is where the future is though. It will revolutionize energy trading and a lot of commodity trading. My girlfriend is a power trader with WEC and they do the whole Western half of the US. The company recently sent out a communication related to how blockchain tech is changing how energy is traded in a New York Co-op with implications as to how the tech will change existing markets.
> 
> This is bigger than the currency it uses. That said, save some of what you mine and diversify your portfolio.


Can you be so kind as to pm me pool info??


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Can you be so kind as to pm me pool info??


What pool? I am lazy and mine through nicehash or eth directly.


----------



## djfunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Just waiting for the flood of 580s on eBay


Nobody should be buying any AMD cards second hand in the near future and honestly anything lower than a 1080 probably shouldn't be purchased second hand either. I think most informed shoppers know this since crypto has been all over the news. It's going to be interesting to see these cards selling for pennies on the dollar. I'd imagine that most people that got in early more than made the price of the cards in profits though.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> Nobody should be buying any AMD cards second hand in the near future and honestly anything lower than a 1080 probably shouldn't be purchased second hand either. I think most informed shoppers know this since crypto has been all over the news. It's going to be interesting to see these cards selling for pennies on the dollar. I'd imagine that most people that got in early more than made the price of the cards in profits though.


I remember I bought an r9 270 3 years ago that I am sure was used for mining but it still worked very well althought the fans did make some noise but as far as the cooling goes, it never got too hot.

But you are right, nobody should be buying any second hand cards unless you get them for super cheap and even then, it's a risk. I can see $90 to $100 RX470/480 or $120 to $140 for RX570/580.

I hope even some of the last gen R9 series cards will drop down along those lines, $80s and the Fury cards could be price around the $150 to $170 range.

That is just my guess though, comparing to the last crypto hype of 2013/2014.

The longer people hold up on buying those cards, the more likely those ebay sellers will have to lower the price...

Let's not forget the GTX 1060s and 1070s as well, most of those have gone up on price as well. 1080s have gone up a bit but not too much.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> Nobody should be buying any AMD cards second hand in the near future and honestly anything lower than a 1080 probably shouldn't be purchased second hand either. I think most informed shoppers know this since crypto has been all over the news. It's going to be interesting to see these cards selling for pennies on the dollar. I'd imagine that most people that got in early more than made the price of the cards in profits though.


I bought 290s that were used for mining. Worked like a charm.


----------



## djfunz

The analogy of a high mileage car seems to be applicable. Sure you can buy a used car that was driven as a rental car and run to the ground, and it might even work very well for a long time. But it's not going to have the appeal of the same model and year car that has 30,000 less miles on it. And the selling price will reflect this mileage disparity.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> The analogy of a high mileage car seems to be applicable. Sure you can buy a used car that was driven as a rental car and run to the ground, and it might even work very well for a long time. But it's not going to have the appeal of the same model and year car that has 30,000 less miles on it. And the selling price will reflect this mileage disparity.


And that is why we lowball these sellers lol


----------



## BulletSponge

I'd buy former mining cards in a minute if the price was right. I would want to know beforehand though if I was going to need to reflash them.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> The analogy of a high mileage car seems to be applicable. Sure you can buy a used car that was driven as a rental car and run to the ground, and it might even work very well for a long time. But it's not going to have the appeal of the same model and year car that has 30,000 less miles on it. And the selling price will reflect this mileage disparity.


A gpu has no moving parts... Performance doesn't worsen with use. Might be hotter due to hardened thermal paste but that's it.

If the fan is bad that is pretty easy to tell.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> A gpu has no moving parts... Performance doesn't worsen with use. Might be hotter due to hardened thermal paste but that's it.
> 
> If the fan is bad that is pretty easy to tell.


I've heard that physics plays a role in the degradation of computer parts. Something about the electron pathways. A process occurs that causes GPUs and CPUs to require an increasing amount of voltage to maintain stability at clocks they use to be able to maintain with less.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> I've heard that physics plays a role in the degradation of computer parts. Something about the electron pathways. A process occurs that causes GPUs and CPUs to require an increasing amount of voltage to maintain stability at clocks they use to be able to maintain with less.


But 2-6 months does nothing.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> But 2-6 months does nothing.


Yeah I'd agree with that. My CPU is starting to show signs of this, but it took almost three years of it being overclocked to happen. If I could get a really good price on a GPU that'd been used for mining, I'd probably take it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Yeah I'd agree with that. My CPU is starting to show signs of this, but it took almost three years of it being overclocked to happen. If I could get a really good price on a GPU that'd been used for mining, I'd probably take it.


My 290X has been mining for 2 years and gaming since it came out. At some point I was running good amount of voltage. Still works like day 1.


----------



## Aganor

My secondary rig will have a new GPU but not for mining, for gaming mostly.
My cousin is in town and we like to play on the summer but with my 1060 mining, we cannot do it unless i use my old 670gtx.
My idea is to setup it with a riser but my previous experience was messy! I used my 1060 with my 1080ti but nvidia control panel only recognized the 1080ti

What steps must i take so the 1060 is only for mining and the 670 is for gaming/media play?
Should i remove the 1060, remove drivers, insert 670 on pci-express slot, install drivers and only then insert the 1060 on the riser?


----------



## razaice

This guy made a video that people mining with rx 470/480s or 570/580s should pay attention to:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB_y31bfknw&t=0s


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> This guy made a video that people mining with rx 470/480s or 570/580s should pay attention to:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB_y31bfknw&t=0s


Yeah. Its not really a problem right now because it will take 90 day+ for the big drops to happen. Until then profits will also drop so it will be even less of a problem. This is good to stop people from buying RX cards now.


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. Its not really a problem right now because it will take 90 day+ for the big drops to happen. Until then profits will also drop so it will be even less of a problem. This is good to stop people from buying RX cards now.


2days ago and yesterday i saw profits go down but today they seem to go up steadly.
Noticed a spkie on the morning on black2 going from 5€ to 20€ for some seconds lol


----------



## rudyae86

If anyone wants to join our Discord for all crypto talk related here is the link

https://discord.gg/QNYHAy

We don't have a lot of users yet (12 normal, 47 members) but it would be nice to have people chat in real time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah. Its not really a problem right now because it will take 90 day+ for the big drops to happen. Until then profits will also drop so it will be even less of a problem. This is good to stop people from buying RX cards now.


Yes. Hopefully this will bring prices down on the RX series of cards. Hoping for 100 dollar RX480s though lol


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Everything has been dropping in price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yeah that's kind of what I'm telling myself. Worry about what could be done not what's happening. Honestly a few dollars a day won't make or break me. Though maybe some lucky investments could pay off a lot more then I could ever hope to mine.


To me, its starting to look like you're much better off to just buy these coins and hold onto them. Checking every day for an increase. I tried mining bytecoin (they have a nice in-wallet miner). Left it going all night long, and had next to nothing to show for it. So then I tried using minergate, again no convoluted setup there. Still didn't gain anything worth noting, even taking into account that I only mined for one night.

So rather than spend time and electricity and hoping, it seems like far better idea to just buy say $100 worth of bytecoin. Its at $0.0026 per bytecoin. Or buy $1,000 worth of Lisk. Its at $2.76 per Lisk. You're not taxing your hardware this way, and not paying for the electricity. Just treating it the way you would any stock. And then hang on to 'em until you seem them take that big price hike.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> I've heard that physics plays a role in the degradation of computer parts. Something about the electron pathways. A process occurs that causes GPUs and CPUs to require an increasing amount of voltage to maintain stability at clocks they use to be able to maintain with less.


Yeah that's true.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> To me, its starting to look like you're much better off to just buy these coins and hold onto them. Checking every day for an increase. I tried mining bytecoin (they have a nice in-wallet miner). Left it going all night long, and had next to nothing to show for it. So then I tried using minergate, again no convoluted setup there. Still didn't gain anything worth noting, even taking into account that I only mined for one night.
> 
> So rather than spend time and electricity and hoping, it seems like far better idea to just buy say $100 worth of bytecoin. Its at $0.0026 per bytecoin. Or buy $1,000 worth of Lisk. Its at $2.76 per Lisk. You're not taxing your hardware this way, and not paying for the electricity. Just treating it the way you would any stock. And then hang on to 'em until you seem them take that big price hike.


SO you understand you're going to make your money back

But you think i'ts better to buy coins than have the hardware as a hedgE?

If you have the skills and it won't be much labor. IMO you're very wrong, and I'm sure you already know how to put windows or something on a drive and mine.

Only problem with mining is it doesn't scale well. If you wanted in for 100k yea that's more effort than it's worth.

But for 10 or 20? Hard to pass up when you're risking pennies on the dollar in your investment.

You can sell 1080ti's for 600 easy if projections decline, that's recouping 6/7ths of your investment if everything goes to crap

How could you possibly compare whatever you're doing to a position like that?


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> SO you understand you're going to make your money back
> 
> But you think i'ts better to buy coins than have the hardware as a hedgE?
> 
> If you have the skills and it won't be much labor. IMO you're very wrong, and I'm sure you already know how to put windows or something on a drive and mine.
> 
> Only problem with mining is it doesn't scale well. If you wanted in for 100k yea that's more effort than it's worth.
> 
> But for 10 or 20? Hard to pass up when you're risking pennies on the dollar in your investment.
> 
> You can sell 1080ti's for 600 easy if projections decline, that's recouping 6/7ths of your investment if everything goes to crap
> 
> How could you possibly compare whatever you're doing to a position like that?


Your 1080tis won't be worth $600 when there's 10,000 other people selling them at the same time:thumb:


----------



## Juicin

What makes you think people are buying 1080 Tis enough for that to happen?

Considering you can find them everywhere for MSRP, I'm not worried about it


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Your 1080tis won't be worth $600 when there's 10,000 other people selling them at the same time:thumb:


most people aren't using 1080s and 1080tis for mining because GDDR5X has bad latency issues and isn't really superb for mining.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> most people aren't using 1080s and 1080tis for mining because GDDR5X has bad latency issues and isn't really superb for mining.


Everything is about upfront cost and hedge

Those problems are irrelevant next to the price increases...


----------



## BenchZowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> most people aren't using 1080s and 1080tis for mining because GDDR5X has bad latency issues and isn't really superb for mining.


The 1080 Ti is the fastest card for ethereum mining at the moment.
It isn't cheap, which makes the ROI not good as the RX 480's with its initial price, and it isn't as efficient weighing in 280W ( when OCed ) in comparison to 130W of the RX 480 with tuned BIOS.

My 1080 Ti does 33MH/s on average ( and I might be missing 1 or 2 MH/s more since I'm not using the most optimized client ).
The best I've seen an AMD do is 29MH/s.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> To me, its starting to look like you're much better off to just buy these coins and hold onto them. Checking every day for an increase. I tried mining bytecoin (they have a nice in-wallet miner). Left it going all night long, and had next to nothing to show for it. So then I tried using minergate, again no convoluted setup there. Still didn't gain anything worth noting, even taking into account that I only mined for one night.
> 
> So rather than spend time and electricity and hoping, it seems like far better idea to just buy say $100 worth of bytecoin. Its at $0.0026 per bytecoin. Or buy $1,000 worth of Lisk. Its at $2.76 per Lisk. You're not taxing your hardware this way, and not paying for the electricity. Just treating it the way you would any stock. And then hang on to 'em until you seem them take that big price hike.


Bytecoin is 82% premined 100% complete scam.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> The 1080 Ti is the fastest card for ethereum mining at the moment.
> It isn't cheap, which makes the ROI not good as the RX 480's with its initial price, and it isn't as efficient weighing in 280W ( when OCed ) in comparison to 130W of the RX 480 with tuned BIOS.
> 
> My 1080 Ti does 33MH/s on average ( and I might be missing 1 or 2 MH/s more since I'm not using the most optimized client ).
> The best I've seen an AMD do is 29MH/s.


Yes but with Zec a 1080 Ti smokes RX 480. RX 480 modded get like 300 Sol/s. My 1080 Ti get close to 800 Sol/s. Even at MSRP the 1080 Ti is almost as good p/p.


----------



## BenchZowner

I was talking about Ethereum which is currently the most profitable minable cryptocurrency.

It's faster on both Eth & Zec, miners however look a lot into ROI.

For a newcomer with patience the 1080 Ti is a better option ( especially if he likes to game too ) since you can mine more Eth/Zec sooner, and then you can keep it in your wallet until it's rate goes high, and enjoy the higher profit.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> The 1080 Ti is the fastest card for ethereum mining at the moment.
> It isn't cheap, which makes the ROI not good as the RX 480's with its initial price, and it isn't as efficient weighing in 280W ( when OCed ) in comparison to 130W of the RX 480 with tuned BIOS.
> 
> My 1080 Ti does 33MH/s on average ( and I might be missing 1 or 2 MH/s more since I'm not using the most optimized client ).
> The best I've seen an AMD do is 29MH/s.


380x does 32mh/s

EDIT: Meant 390x, not 380.


----------



## BenchZowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> 380x does 32mh/s


*With tuned BIOS + optimized client + operating system + driver*

I get 33MH/s average on the 1080 Ti on plain OS ( actually terrible OS, swapped all over the place ) and no optimization whatsoever.

Plus... the 380X will most likely lose performance as the DAG grows, and once the DAG increases over the 380X's VRAM it's gone baby gone.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> *With tuned BIOS + optimized client + operating system + driver*
> 
> I get 33MH/s average on the 1080 Ti on plain OS ( actually terrible OS, swapped all over the place ) and no optimization whatsoever.
> 
> Plus... the 380X will most likely lose performance as the DAG grows, and once the DAG increases over the 380X's VRAM it's gone baby gone.


You can do 30-32Mh/s with 470/480. There are publicly available timings.

When you overclock the memory, the timings become looser, which for mining is not optimal. You increase memory clocks - no h/s increase. Thats why you modify the timings.

Oh, and too bad, nVidia cards do not seem to have anything like that.


----------



## Aganor

Anyone using dual mining claymore?
Until 1h ago i was doing something like 35MH\1.6Gh on Dagger/Sia but then it dipped to 35MH/0.34GH/s
Restarted PC and tested all the coins on Nicehash and the only ones to drop performance where the dual mining ones (DaggerSIA(claymore); DaggerDecred(claymore);DaggerPascal(claymore);DaggerLibry(claymore)

EDIT: It has something to do with -dcri values on the settings in NHM. In case someone uses it, follow this fork, it explains it nicely and improved the dual mining algorithm
https://github.com/DillonN/NiceHashMiner/wiki/Tweaking-ClaymoreDual-intensity


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> *With tuned BIOS + optimized client + operating system + driver*
> 
> I get 33MH/s average on the 1080 Ti on plain OS ( actually terrible OS, swapped all over the place ) and no optimization whatsoever.
> 
> Plus... the 380X will most likely lose performance as the DAG grows, and once the DAG increases over the 380X's VRAM it's gone baby gone.


Nope. My friend with it runs completely stock, he only pushed memory freq. a hair. Win7, nothing special.


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Nope. My friend with it runs completely stock, he only pushed memory freq. a hair. Win7, nothing special.


A 380X? Sure you aren't talking about something else? A 380X is just a 7970 carrying higher clocks and the Tonga feature update(and different VRAM layout), which will get around 14MH/s at the current DAG.. so essentially useless for ETH considering current cost and power consumption. You must be referring to a 390X which is around 28MH/s stock, but even so to hit low 30's on ETH you'd have to have a pretty intense OC.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> A 380X? Sure you aren't talking about something else? A 380X is just a 7970 carrying higher clocks and the Tonga feature update(and different VRAM layout), which will get around 14MH/s at the current DAG.. so essentially useless for ETH considering current cost and power consumption. You must be referring to a 390X which is around 28MH/s stock, but even so to hit low 30's on ETH you'd have to have a pretty intense OC.


Yeah, I think it is a 390X, my bad. And its getting 32MH/s, plain and simple. There's no argument. Its not my gear, so its not my e-peen. Just stating what I observed personally watching his rig run. Nothing else to say...









I got his 280 mixed up as a 380.

I just run 3x 480 8GBs for now, 80 MH/s avg with peaks in the 110 range. Not bad for the investment.


----------



## BenchZowner

I guess he's talking about the peak rate he sees in the mining client not the real average.

Unless everybody's a liar









https://cryptojunction.com/mining-hardware/xfx-r9-390x-ethash/

http://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/5460/config-ethminer-with-msi-r9-390x

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1658179.0


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchZowner*
> 
> The 1080 Ti is the fastest card for ethereum mining at the moment.
> It isn't cheap, which makes the ROI not good as the RX 480's with its initial price, and it isn't as efficient weighing in 280W ( when OCed ) in comparison to 130W of the RX 480 with tuned BIOS.
> 
> My 1080 Ti does 33MH/s on average ( and I might be missing 1 or 2 MH/s more since I'm not using the most optimized client ).
> The best I've seen an AMD do is 29MH/s.


haha, my 290x can rock 37MH/s @1330/1500 my furys can hit 34H/s @1200/500
These are downclocked in the screenshot below,now its true they may use more power but imo its better to grab as much as you can when the difficulty is easier now


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Asus11

it seems quite silly to get 1080tis as mining cards.. has anyone justified titan Xp for mining yet? wouldn't surprise me atm lol


----------



## BenchZowner

If it was Mar 2017 I wouldn't say no to 1080 Ti mining purchase, as with the lower difficulty back then the ROI would've been much better compared to now.

If however you are a gamer and have already or purchase a 1080 Ti for your gaming, there's nothing wrong in running it when not gaming.
It'll give you around $90-100 per month profit with the current Eth price.

Just tried Claymore's miner, same clocks gives 2.5Mh/s more ( now doing 35.84Mh/s with very conservative clocks ).


----------



## mickeykool

Nicehash miner sucks. decreasing payouts now.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Nicehash miner sucks. decreasing payouts now.


It's not just Nicehash. I've dropped from 31.1+ to @27 MH/s using Claymore/Nanopool. Definitely an increase in difficulty within the last 48 hours.


----------



## Aganor

Coming closer to August 1 will make prices go down in BTC due to uncertainty

I´m considering mining directly ZCash and hold the coins until the dust settles.

I have a wallet in Blockchain. To mine directly without NiceHash, will the payment be made to my wallet in zcash coin or will it be converted?


----------



## Chargeit

I dropped from about $10 a day running a 1080ti/950 to about $6 - $6.50 a day running 1080ti/950/fx6300. I do limit my 1080ti to 60% so losing a little there too.

I stopped mining for a few days because of internet issues. Though I started back up the other night.

I bought Dead Rising 4 on Steam using bitcoin which I thought was pretty cool. Though likely not the best use for coin I wanted to test out buying something with them.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> it seems quite silly to get 1080tis as mining cards.. has anyone justified titan Xp for mining yet? wouldn't surprise me atm lol


Anyone buying hardware for over MSRP doesn't get the point of mining...Might as well just buy computing power from a cloud based service

You've destroyed your hedge

It's mind boggling to me peopel can't figure this out

I could put 100k out in Ti*s and have a similar risk profile to some one who put 15k into 580s at their current market value.

I will sell my cards for over 3/4s what I got them for. The 580s will go if people are lucky 100.


----------



## BenchZowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I dropped from about $10 a day running a 1080ti/950 to about $6 - $6.50 a day running 1080ti/950/fx6300. I do limit my 1080ti to 60% so losing a little there too.
> 
> I stopped mining for a few days because of internet issues. Though I started back up the other night.
> 
> I bought Dead Rising 4 on Steam using bitcoin which I thought was pretty cool. Though likely not the best use for coin I wanted to test out buying something with them.


The biggest percentage of the drop comes from the price drop of the Eth. currency.
A few days ago it was at 340, now it's $270 and fluctuating a whole lot every day.


----------



## Hueristic

So when is ETH going POS?


----------



## BenchZowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> So when is ETH going POS?


Nobody knows for sure.

My guess is we have another whole year of mining, maybe with half of it being POW + POS at the same time ( it has been pointed out officially that there will be a period of simultaneous POW + POS )


----------



## marc0053

Anyone here mining monacoin with nvidia gpus (Especially pascal gpus)? I'm looking for some help/guidance if possible.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone here mining monacoin with nvidia gpus (Especially pascal gpus)? I'm looking for some help/guidance if possible.


Yep. Ten of my miners are NVidia.

Decent hash rates I think.



What are your questions?


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Can people make money with consumer pc nowadays from mining?


Due to the nature of crypto, the more people "mining", the less profit you gain and increse in dificulty makes your card make less profit as well. At this time the gains are getting thinnier so not all hardware will be profitable at the moment, specially if you buy it to this porpouse


----------



## Juicin

Mining generally is profitable

Mining BTC with consumer PC's is long done


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> What do you mean? Mining non-BTC is profitable but not BTC nowadays with consumer PC?


Some types of cyrpto coins are better mined by special "ASIC" (i put it in quotes because i'm not sure what it means exactly) GPUs. Ones that won't run games

You can buy them for multiple currencies, bitcoin is just the biggest. GPUs designed just to mine BTC

There was a time you could mine them with an AMD or nvidia consumer card. But once these special GPUs started being used it was no longer profitable.

THere are other coins that either no one has the interest in making special GPUs for or it's not as worthwhile. Either way you have options, just not mining BTC unless again you buy special GPUs. Which ruins your hedge because they have no other use but mining BTC.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Some types of cyrpto coins are better mined by special "ASIC" (i put it in quotes because i'm not sure what it means exactly) GPUs. .


Application specific integrated circuit ASIC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> What do you mean? Mining non-BTC is profitable but not BTC nowadays with consumer PC?


The difficulty in mining BTC itself is so high that unless you are using an efficient ASIC you are out the game. Even if your power is free and your equipment already paid for, BTC mining in a pool with a GPU will not net you much. Currently GPU mining is for non-BTC cryptocurrencies. The big ones at the moment are Ethereum and Z Cash. Most mine these and convert to BTC.

As for the question about using consumer PC. It really depends on what you define as a consumer PC. Most consumer PCs have a single discrete graphics card if not using onboard. The system power to GPU power consumption is high with a single GPU running compared to running multiple GPUs as the CPU, Memory, Storage power, etc costs will be about the same regardless of how many cards you are using. So that seems to fall out of being a consumer PC. Most mining rigs try and get six GPUs in them. This can be quite problematic for the PC making the utility that most consumers need go out the window. Even PCs with four cards usually are not considered consumer PCs but rather enthusiast builds. If by consumer PC you mean simply with parts from newegg or amazon that don't cost $5K for each little component then yes you can mine and make money with a consumer PC. Though if the price drops below where it is profitable I hope you have another use for your computer.

Since things went nuts last month I spend a lot less time playing games letting my PCs do their work. Let's me listen to music and turn wrenches. A better use of my free time anyhow.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Jeez I think my 1070 is now at $2/day. The difficulty or amount of new miners really has shot up.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Jeez I think my 1070 is now at $2/day. The difficulty or amount of new miners really has shot up.


That and the value of the coins have dropped. Hopefully more and more people give up.


----------



## whitrzac

Sell!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Sell!


Buy!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That and the value of the coins have dropped. Hopefully more and more people give up.


I take it that the mining difficulty will never drop, it's just that with less people mining, the difficulty will increase slower than before?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I take it that the mining difficulty will never drop, it's just that with less people mining, the difficulty will increase slower than before?


That is my understanding. That said, there is only so much money generated so more people in everybody gets less.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is my understanding. That said, there is only so much money generated so more people in everybody gets less.


Yeah I am not sure about that either. Does the diff go down if suddenly there are only 100 miners?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I take it that the mining difficulty will never drop, it's just that with less people mining, the difficulty will increase slower than before?


Pretty sure it does constantly scale, just the minimum difficulty changes as more coins get going.

So if we lose 25% of of hash power difficulty will go down, and it will increase more slowly

I know BTC is way ahead of expected difficulty


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah I am not sure about that either. Does the diff go down if suddenly there are only 100 miners?


Iirc difficulty never goes down, only up, and I think it has something to do with the max number of coins that can be generated. at least that's the way it is with BTC I think


----------



## Dagamus NM

Looks like some dark web drug market got busted or something. Lots of speculation about that and millions of dollars missing.

Apparently the biggest single market or was. Not sure what will happen to those coins or tokens, but a large market closure for whatever reason will decrease demand until others step in. Explains the 10% market drop this week. Probably a good time to buy.


----------



## kaosstar

Difficulty can go down as well.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaosstar*
> 
> Difficulty can go down as well.


You are right, however would the drop be significant? Everything I'm reading says that a significant drop is unlikely unless everyone turns off their rigs and asics


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> You are right, however would the drop be significant? Everything I'm reading says that a significant drop is unlikely unless everyone turns off their rigs and asics


Ethereum can't really be mined by an asic.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Ethereum can't really be mined by an asic.


Discussing difficulty, with respect to BTC, not asics


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Discussing difficulty, with respect to BTC, not asics


BTC difficulty will never go down enough again for anyone that doesnt own an asic to care.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Looks like some dark web drug market got busted or something. Lots of speculation about that and millions of dollars missing.
> 
> Apparently the biggest single market or was. Not sure what will happen to those coins or tokens, but a large market closure for whatever reason will decrease demand until others step in. Explains the 10% market drop this week. Probably a good time to buy.


i watched in local news that China has a new policy out that require registration of real name in all BTC transactions in locally legal websites.

That might have an impact on it


----------



## Aganor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Looks like some dark web drug market got busted or something. Lots of speculation about that and millions of dollars missing.
> 
> Apparently the biggest single market or was. Not sure what will happen to those coins or tokens, but a large market closure for whatever reason will decrease demand until others step in. Explains the 10% market drop this week. Probably a good time to buy.


Where do you see such info? any website in particular?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aganor*
> 
> Where do you see such info? any website in particular?


It was linked in another thread in this same distributed computing subforum.

Just google alpha bay. I didn't know it existed until yesterday. Guess it doesn't really exist anymore so I hope it is ok to mention it.


----------



## PurdueBoy

No longer over $2200 ^^


----------



## ZealotKi11er

July and August will be the worse time for BTC. Its best to ignore it or you will go crazy.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> July and August will be the worse time for BTC. Its best to ignore it or you will go crazy.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Juicin

Probably the coming fork


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> Probably the coming fork


Oh yeah, there is that.

So what do people have to do with their coin or wallet? Nothing, just hope that it goes into whichever fork ends up being more valuable?

Does BTC automatically go to BTU or does nobody know hence the added volatility?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Oh yeah, there is that.
> 
> So what do people have to do with their coin or wallet? Nothing, just hope that it goes into whichever fork ends up being more valuable?
> 
> Does BTC automatically go to BTU or does nobody know hence the added volatility?


I'm not really technically savvy enough to understand the specifics of how the system deals with it.

But my layman's understanding is you should get a copy of both as long as your wallet supports "splitting" or whatever the technical term for a situation like this. You want to avoid exchanges/certain wallets to avoid them deciding what coin you get, they prob will give you the more valuable one. But why not take both?

From what I've read there may be errors in accounting in the first few days, possibility of selling the wrong coin or the system being unable to distinguish between the two. So I'd either get ready to hold or park the capital in something else for a while.

Also a minute possibility of the whole thing just going bottom up too obviously. But you could say that any day in crypto...Just gonna be slightly more likely on the day of the fork


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> July and August will be the worse time for BTC. Its best to ignore it or you will go crazy.


is there a reason for your claim about these 2 months?

I myself has been swimming in the stock market for years so I'm emotionally immune to this stuff, not to mention I only have 25% of my planned funds currently in cryptos (ETH + ETC)

If such drop is backed and justified by a seasonal problem, or problems that should eventually get fixed, this only means a chance to buy in another 25%


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is there a reason for your claim about these 2 months?
> 
> I myself has been swimming in the stock market for years so I'm emotionally immune to this stuff, not to mention I only have 25% of my planned funds currently in cryptos (ETH + ETC)
> 
> If such drop is backed and justified by a seasonal problem, or problems that should eventually get fixed, this only means a chance to buy in another 25%


ETH, XMR, ZEC, BTC, all fell yeaterday. BTCis below 1900E rightnow. Most alts lost at least 10‰


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> ETH, XMR, ZEC, BTC, all fell yeaterday. BTCis below 1900E rightnow. Most alts lost at least 10‰


What does that have to do with what I was asking?


----------



## $ilent

So it seems the ETH bubble has burst, glad I sold my parts when I did.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So it seems the ETH bubble has burst, glad I sold my parts when I did.


Its BTC the one falling now, ETH lost 25% 4 days ago.


----------



## whitrzac

Sell!!


----------



## whitrzac

The mining craze is over. Next week will return to <$300 rx580s and we will see $100 580s by 9-1:thumb:

If your not prepared to hold your BTC for a few years until it rises again, sell now. The last time it took 3 years to hit it's peak again.

ETH was nothing but a pump and dump.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> The mining craze is over. Next week will return to <$300 rx580s and we will see $100 580s by 9-1:thumb:
> 
> If your not prepared to hold your BTC for a few years until it rises again, sell now. The last time it took 3 years to hit it's peak again.
> 
> ETH was nothing but a pump and dump.


Took almost 4 years actually

And ETH is far from a pump and dump. Everything is going down. Bearish trend.

So if you are wanting to invest...just wait until the end of summer or even by the end of the year. By then everything should be low and you can then wait until the next bubble.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> The mining craze is over. Next week will return to <$300 rx580s and we will see $100 580s by 9-1:thumb:
> 
> If your not prepared to hold your BTC for a few years until it rises again, sell now. The last time it took 3 years to hit it's peak again.
> 
> ETH was nothing but a pump and dump.


LOL

the stupid things people say

This isn't an economy dude, it's a niche market built on total speculation


----------



## mrtbahgs

I am not wanting to sell anything now, but I am a bit confused on the exchanges.
I figure it would be best to set one up and be fully ready to go whenever as opposed to trying to rush things when I decide I need to cash something in.

First off, does each exchange have their own price for BTC so you may want to sign up for more than one to get the best rate?
If prices are very close (1% difference) it might not be worth it, but 5%+ can be significant, then again I assume they have different fees so it may balance out?

I guess an easier question is, what are 2 or 3 exchanges worth considering and signing up for?
I remember a few of you mentioning the verification process can take weeks/months on one of them, is that to buy from your bank only or sell as well?

If it makes a difference, my current wallet is Electrum.


----------



## Juicin

If all you want to do is trade coins, you can do that a lot of places

As you implied it's trading into fiat that becomes complicated.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I am not wanting to sell anything now, but I am a bit confused on the exchanges.
> I figure it would be best to set one up and be fully ready to go whenever as opposed to trying to rush things when I decide I need to cash something in.
> 
> First off, does each exchange have their own price for BTC so you may want to sign up for more than one to get the best rate?
> If prices are very close (1% difference) it might not be worth it, but 5%+ can be significant, then again I assume they have different fees so it may balance out?
> 
> I guess an easier question is, what are 2 or 3 exchanges worth considering and signing up for?
> I remember a few of you mentioning the verification process can take weeks/months on one of them, is that to buy from your bank only or sell as well?
> 
> If it makes a difference, my current wallet is Electrum.


Send me a pm and I'll talk to you over a private discord. I've learned a lot the past few months. I'd love to share it.


----------



## whitrzac

The pump is over, the dumping has commenced.

ETH at $135:drool:

SELL!


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> The pump is over, the dumping has commenced.
> 
> ETH at $135:drool:
> 
> SELL!


I love how coin traders call this pump and dump.. they're bear and bull markets.. people thought LTC was pump and dump... 2 weeks ago it was twice it's all time high price previously.. You buy and hold in a bear market.. I got lucky I bought at 196 (1.3) and 156 (1.31) I plan on holding that ETH until the market goes up again... and sell at it's new peak.. Probably in a year or two. I'll make 500% on my investment... for day traders you buy and sell at 3% higher and don't transfer until your'e ready ot cash out.

This is a bear market... buy and hold.


----------



## whitrzac

Your implying that ETH will go back up.

Remind me again what retailers take ETH?


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Your implying that ETH will go back up.
> 
> Remind me again what retailers take ETH?


You obviously don't do any research on these coins. ethereum isn't just a coin it's a project and a blockchain application platform, Thanks for playing. It absolutely will go up unless all blockchains crash in which case this conversation will be mute.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> You obviously don't do any research on these coins. ethereum isn't just a coin it's a project and a blockchain application platform, Thanks for playing. It absolutely will go up unless all blockchains crash in which case this conversation will be mute.


Do you think the last 3 months have been people's hopes and dreams for blockchain tech? The moment it stops making people money, is when people stop giving a crap about it.


----------



## $ilent

ETH is crashing at a tremendous rate. It will be below $100 soon!


----------



## Juicin

ETHclassic to the mooon?

lol just kidding


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Do you think the last 3 months have been people's hopes and dreams for blockchain tech? The moment it stops making people money, is when people stop giving a crap about it.


Most people joined after the big increase in price.

This is actually a good thing. For miners a lower price is better for long term so all the babies can skeptics can leave. Also the GPU market will restore again.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> I love how coin traders call this pump and dump.. they're bear and bull markets.. people thought LTC was pump and dump... 2 weeks ago it was twice it's all time high price previously.. You buy and hold in a bear market.. I got lucky I bought at 196 (1.3) and 156 (1.31) I plan on holding that ETH until the market goes up again... and sell at it's new peak.. Probably in a year or two. I'll make 500% on my investment... for day traders you buy and sell at 3% higher and don't transfer until your'e ready ot cash out.
> 
> This is a bear market... buy and hold.


Based on... nothing.

When you speculate, you buy something because it is worth something to someone. For many years crypto-currencies are only worth what they are worth because people think that they are worth that amount, but not because they have any intrinsic useful value. So, it is simply a bubble.

Just think about it: why would you use cryptos instead of fiat currency? And how long until gvt's step in?

Both, combined, make cryptos worth nothing in the long run.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> You obviously don't do any research on these coins. ethereum isn't just a coin it's a project and a blockchain application platform, Thanks for playing. It absolutely will go up unless all blockchains crash in which case this conversation will be mute.


HaH, you oviousely have no clue what your talking about as usual, to hold up ETH as a poster child for blockchain Tech. Look up mutability. Duh

Thanks for playing don't even bother trying to come back from that one.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> HaH, you oviousely have no clue what your talking about as usual, to hold up ETH as a poster child for blockchain Tech. Look up mutability. Duh
> 
> Thanks for playing don't even bother trying to come back from that one.


Then why aren't all these other cryptos worth 0 right now? They're worth SOMETHING. Because people trade them in a speculative market. .... Man I seem to be pissing everyone off on this site lately. I guess since the moderation stopped giving a crap about content people have gotten really aggressive.

I know what mutability is... Stuff changes... I'm not acting like this is gold or something, but the price will go up again.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> I love how coin traders call this pump and dump.. they're bear and bull markets.. people thought LTC was pump and dump... 2 weeks ago it was twice it's all time high price previously.. You buy and hold in a bear market.. I got lucky I bought at 196 (1.3) and 156 (1.31) I plan on holding that ETH until the market goes up again... and sell at it's new peak.. Probably in a year or two. I'll make 500% on my investment... for day traders you buy and sell at 3% higher and don't transfer until your'e ready ot cash out.
> 
> This is a bear market... buy and hold.


I would agree under regular circumstances.

PoS is coming though. Not sure how that will stir things up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Do you think the last 3 months have been people's hopes and dreams for blockchain tech? The moment it stops making people money, is when *people* stop giving a crap about it.


people, as in people who don't have much sense in stock trading.

"They" see hype, they go in. Some people see profit and get out. "They" saw big risk, they quit.

There are always others who manage to buy low.

As I mentioned just above, PoS for ETH is coming god knows when, so don't know how things will go, but under normal conditions, this really is the time to buy in, at least consider a buy-in for 20-33% of one's remaining funds.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> HaH, you oviousely have no clue what your talking about as usual, to hold up ETH as a poster child for blockchain Tech. Look up mutability. Duh
> 
> Thanks for playing don't even bother trying to come back from that one.


Whats your opinion on Lisk? especially wrt to mutability


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Then why aren't all these other cryptos worth 0 right now? They're worth SOMETHING. Because people trade them in a speculative market. .... Man I seem to be pissing everyone off on this site lately. I guess since the moderation stopped giving a crap about content people have gotten really aggressive.
> 
> I know what mutability is... Stuff changes... I'm not acting like this is gold or something, but the price will go up again.


Stuff changes it the entire Point! That is the Golden rule Of CC stuff isn't supposed to change! Do some reading on ETH before you give trading advice especially about long term holding. It has nothing to do with Mods, you give bad advice and go cry to the mods when you called out on it. Learn to not state what your opinion is as if it was fact because in most cases it is not and in this case it is the exact opposite and you will cause people to lose money if they listen to you. And LEARN how to use qualifiers. BTW it takes a man to admit when they are wrong and a child thrashes around looking for excuses. Just do some research and stop giving trading advise when you don't know what your talking about.

Eth is fine for short term speculation but it is playing with fire for reasons I deem not to waste my morning typing out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I would agree under regular circumstances.
> 
> PoS is coming though. Not sure how that will stir things up.
> people, as in people who don't have much sense in stock trading.
> 
> "They" see hype, they go in. Some people see profit and get out. "They" saw big risk, they quit.
> 
> There are always others who manage to buy low.
> 
> As I mentioned just above, PoS for ETH is coming god knows when, so don't know how things will go, but under normal conditions, this really is the time to buy in, at least consider a buy-in for 20-33% of one's remaining funds.


These are interesting questions and really tte reason why ETC has a chance. But both started as premine half arsed projects that bamboozled alot of people into locking money into a system they could not get out of which along with hype and fomo caused a balloon that frankly should have exploded spectacularly a year ago. The tech is not sound even thought the concept is good.

ETH is the poster child for too big to fail in the CC scene but it still will, the only thing keeping it alive and thriving is the constant scam ICO's that need it to buy the **** tokens. People are finally catching on to that and trying to take profit and run, it's a big hot potato game and we shall see who ends up burned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Whats your opinion on Lisk? especially wrt to mutability


All I remember about lisk is the devs ran with the cash, cor was that waves? I don't keep up on all coins. I think lisk is plodding along now that i think of it but there was some shady stuff. You'll have todo your own dilegance. I gave up researching everything for everyone with out getting any return on my time. AFA lisk immutability afaik they haven't broken it but I can't even remember if they have a chain or not. But I would have heard if they had (that is if they do in fact have an operable chain).

Alot of these scams don't even have working chains and people throw money at bull**** tokens and don't even know the difference.

I normally don't like to give any advice unless I'm close to 100% sure, anyone can go through my posts and find that my advice has always been spot on but i refrain from giving any when the market outlook is murky. I think the last advice I gave was to stop buying cards and sell them at a profit about a month ago. so there you go, wonder if anyone listened? I sure as heck never got a thank you.


----------



## Juicin

Yea bro

Let's all give up on our hedge and "cash in" while our cards are still profitable

Great idea


----------



## Dagamus NM

Everything has been steadily climbing back up since the morning started in Tokyo. This past week was rough but this is part of what makes it fun and exciting.

Keep on climbing


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Everything has been steadily climbing back up since the morning started in Tokyo. This past week was rough but this is part of what makes it fun and exciting.
> 
> Keep on climbing


Its just a bounce...it will go back down again, surely.


----------



## Juicin

Has everyone seen this movement of pure market manipulation on the masternode coins?

I've tripled up on CHC

Too bad I put nothing substantial in

People sitting in chat rooms making buy walls talking about holding till he end of time. And I think some of them mean it

Only thing that makes me stress is 1 guy controls like 10% of the coins in circulation. I he decides he wants the price to go down, it's going down.

Syndicate also looks good in the short term. Gonna look into it today. Probably put a couple hundred in


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> It's just a bounce...it will go back down again, surely.


And it will go up. Will it go back to $3K? Not likely in the next week, but $2150 is better than $1800. All cryptos are up today.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> And it will go up. Will it go back to $3K? Not likely in the next week, but $2150 is better than $1800. All cryptos are up today.


Nope not going to hit 3k next week or next month but it will try to stay as high as possible. All coins seem to be dropping to their corresponding support lines.

Monero for example follows the fibunacci sequence, not perfectly of course.


----------



## Dagamus NM

It will be interesting to see where we are in a month that is for sure. BTC is trying to hit back to $2,200, ETH is creeping back to $200, and ZEC is right behind ETH. Monero is up 17% today.

Entertaining to watch and cheaper than indulging my gear acquisition syndrome.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> It will be interesting to see where we are in a month that is for sure. BTC is trying to hit back to $2,200, ETH is creeping back to $200, and ZEC is right behind ETH. Monero is up 17% today.
> 
> Entertaining to watch and cheaper than indulging my gear acquisition syndrome.


ETH and ZEC have not changed in price. Its all BTC. Only look at their BTC price not USD.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> ETH and ZEC have not changed in price. Its all BTC. Only look at their BTC price not USD.


Well ETH outperformed BTC today so it has risen relative to BTC. ZEC seems to be down about an equal amount to the gains in ZEC.

Either way, even with as rough as this week has been I still have a 0.1BTC payout coming in the morning from Nice Hash.

At the end of the day it is all about BTC. If ETH goes up and takes the crown then cool, I would switch to that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well ETH outperformed BTC today so it has risen relative to BTC. ZEC seems to be down about an equal amount to the gains in ZEC.
> 
> Either way, even with as rough as this week has been I still have a 0.1BTC payout coming in the morning from Nice Hash.
> 
> At the end of the day it is all about BTC. If ETH goes up and takes the crown then cool, I would switch to that.


The profits are way down. I was $1800 a month, Now its $400. $400 @ 3 KW with 11 GPUs. Its about $ 260 in just electricity not including AC has to work overtime so its even more.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The profits are way down. I was $1800 a month, Now its $400. $400 @ 3 KW with 11 GPUs. Its about $ 260 in just electricity not including AC has to work overtime so its even more.


Exactly. I've had 20-something cards earning $2000/month plus for a little while and now I'm looking at closer to $700. I'm still profiting but it's getting closer and closer to the break even point with electric costs ($720 bill this month in total, half of that is from mining). I heat with electric anyway so in the winter I'll probably consolidate all my cards to one spot by the only return for the furnace and just let the gear heat the house while maybe covering the power bill and them some. Should be easier when it's cold. Our Winter rate is $0.05/KWh compared to $0.12 in Summer and the cards will be working with the furnace rather than against the AC. I'll switch some gear over to Folding and maybe set up a simple render farm for some projects I've wanted to try as the prices continue to drop.


----------



## Aganor

What is the reason for other crypto besides BTC?
Are they ment to bolster BTC strenght or mean to be BTC competitors?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> Exactly. I've had 20-something cards earning $2000/month plus for a little while and now I'm looking at closer to $700. I'm still profiting but it's getting closer and closer to the break even point with electric costs ($720 bill this month in total, half of that is from mining). I heat with electric anyway so in the winter I'll probably consolidate all my cards to one spot by the only return for the furnace and just let the gear heat the house while maybe covering the power bill and them some. Should be easier when it's cold. Our Winter rate is $0.05/KWh compared to $0.12 in Summer and the cards will be working with the furnace rather than against the AC. I'll switch some gear over to Folding and maybe set up a simple render farm for some projects I've wanted to try as the prices continue to drop.


Can you box the systems to a vent? Using AC v/s a farm is seriously inefficient.

BTW, ZEC should recover a little now that the wallet is enabled on polo again. But I doubt the downward trend will stop. I expect a dead cat bounce.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The profits are way down. I was $1800 a month, Now its $400. $400 @ 3 KW with 11 GPUs. Its about $ 260 in just electricity not including AC has to work overtime so its even more.


That has more to do with the number of miners. Everybody competing for the same pie and it being shared makes for smaller pieces.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Anyone is farming ChainCoin?


Ropecoin is what you want:thumb:


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Anyone is farming ChainCoin?


It's very profitable to mine right now

Just don't hold* too much, or you really might be looking for ropecoin

I've just been transferring it into LTC for now

I don't think ti's gonna crash soon tho, too many people too committed.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Can you box the systems to a vent? Using AC v/s a farm is seriously inefficient.
> 
> BTW, ZEC should recover a little now that the wallet is enabled on polo again. But I doubt the downward trend will stop. I expect a dead cat bounce.


Just sold a bunch of ETH that I bought at 156 at 210.. man I must be some kind of dummy. I shorted 4 days in a row and then sold on the 5th day.. Stupid me.. Well i should stop talking and go back to my hole where you believe i belong.

First rule of markets, since you're not one of my students I'll give it to you free of charge... ALL MARKETS are SPECULATIVE


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Just sold a bunch of ETH that I bought at 156 at 210.. man I must be some kind of dummy. I shorted 4 days in a row and then sold on the 5th day.. Stupid me.. Well i should stop talking and go back to my hole where you believe i belong.
> 
> First rule of markets, since you're not one of my students I'll give it to you free of charge... ALL MARKETS are SPECULATIVE


Nice little profit of $54/token. ETH is on a roll today. Back up to $236.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Nice little profit of $54/token. ETH is on a roll today. Back up to $236.


I bought in again when the bots started driving the price up.. bought at 235 and sold at 265... Yeah I cleaned up today. It's gotten stable around 230-240 in the last hour... It jumped 30 dollars in 2 minutes.


----------



## mrtbahgs

For you heavy miners with 6+ GPUs, are you considering continuing to mine even if it becomes break even or not profitable in the hopes that you are still earning BTC that will eventually raise in price?
A loss today may still be a gain in the future if you hold it... and it certainly could just be an even bigger loss.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> For you heavy miners with 6+ GPUs, are you considering continuing to mine even if it becomes break even or not profitable in the hopes that you are still earning BTC that will eventually raise in price?
> A loss today may still be a gain in the future if you hold it... and it certainly could just be an even bigger loss.


I mined Zec since Jan and was making next to nothing. I will most likely keep doing it.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> I used mining calculation and do the math, with rx570 hash speed, average usa electronic cost, current coin price, just 350w desktop, no hardware cost, still not profitable


Wow thats a lot of power.
My 1070 is only like 235-250W when I put it at 60% power usage, but since I normally leave the PC on regardless, I factor it at only about 125W of mining power consumption.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> For you heavy miners with 6+ GPUs, are you considering continuing to mine even if it becomes break even or not profitable in the hopes that you are still earning BTC that will eventually raise in price?
> A loss today may still be a gain in the future if you hold it... and it certainly could just be an even bigger loss.


I won't be mining at a loss. It makes sense in the Winter for me - as I said a few posts back I heat with electricity anyway so any profit made can help offset the power bill. However in the Summer between the higher power cost and the AC running all the time it makes less sense. Once profitability falls below the cost of power you might as well buy the coins outright and hold them. That's assuming your goal is earning profit and not just using your hardware to help the network because you believe in the currency.


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> I used mining calculation and do the math, with rx570 hash speed, average usa electronic cost, current coin price, just 350w desktop, no hardware cost, still not profitable


i have 1080 tis, so the numbers are i'm sure different


----------



## BenchZowner

What are you having for a desktop that uses that much power in idle ?









Even on my dual Xeon setups, the power consumption with mining Eth on all cards and a BitTorrent client in the background is just 50W above the power consumption of the VGAs.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> I used mining calculation and do the math, with rx570 hash speed, average usa electronic cost, current coin price, just 350w desktop, no hardware cost, still not profitable


I'm running a 480 and 470 in the same system, a 5820k CPU. Running only mining on both cards the system is pulling 330W from the wall as measured by a Kill A Watt meter. My cards are running at 1000/1950 with the 1500 timing strap and GPU under-volted to 1050. Not sure how you arrived at 350W but thats seems really high, unless you're running some high GPU overclock that won't help much with mining.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I'm running a 480 and 470 in the same system, a 5820k CPU. Running only mining on both cards the system is pulling 330W from the wall as measured by a Kill A Watt meter. My cards are running at 1000/1950 with the 1500 timing strap and GPU under-volted to 1050. Not sure how you arrived at 350W but thats seems really high, unless you're running some high GPU overclock that won't help much with mining.


My RX 480 + RX470 run at stock core speeds - 1310/2000Mhz mem, 1225/2000Mhz mem. Both are undervolted to 1050/0.800 , 0.975/0.800 + custom BIOS timings. CPU is FX-8320. system pulls 90W at iddle, ~320-330W at wall on full load with both cards.

Mind, that XMR is pulling a lot lower than ETHa s power consumption, both cards are doing ~200w directly before PSU, and then you get some 30w due to PSU inneficiency.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Just one 470 is around 150
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-470,4703-6.html
> There are other stuff like motherboard cpu ram fans all take power


Like I said I am measuring at the wall using a meter.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Can you box the systems to a vent? Using AC v/s a farm is seriously inefficient.
> 
> BTW, ZEC should recover a little now that the wallet is enabled on polo again. But I doubt the downward trend will stop. I expect a dead cat bounce.


BTC is having one heck of a dead cat bounce.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> BTC is having one heck of a dead cat bounce.


What? Re-read my post. I said I expect ZEC to have one. Now that Bip91 is a certainty of course BTC is going to recover. Have you even looked at the link I've been posting?

https://coin.dance/blocks
Quote:


> BIP 91
> 269 blocks (80%) in the current 336-block signaling period are required for BIP 91 lock in.
> Current Count: 246 / 336 blocks (82.6% so far)
> 38 blocks remaining in this signalling period.
> BIP 91 is currently projected to lock in during this period.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> What? Re-read my post. I said I expect ZEC to have one. Now that Bip91 is a certainty of course BTC is going to recover. Have you even looked at the link I've been posting?
> 
> https://coin.dance/blocks


Fair enough, ZEC value is following BTC more or less. Down 2% in ZEC/BTC value today. As BTC climbs, ZEC has been keeping pace. ETH is a little sluggish today. Either way, my miners are up 30% this week compared to last. My wallet value is better than it was and power costs are the same.


----------



## Juicin

The bottom fell out on chaincoin boys, i was holding almost 2 days worth of mining on it.

Could have been a full LTC now i'm holding dirt. Should have been more disciplined about exchanging it...


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> The bottom fell out on chaincoin boys, i was holding almost 2 days worth of mining on it.
> 
> Could have been a full LTC now i'm holding dirt. Should have been more disciplined about exchanging it...


Time for some ropecoin mining


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Time for some ropecoin mining


lol i wasn't so bullish i put anything else in

edit - and if the market had stayed red i'm convinced that coin would have been green. Just no one was going to invest an obviously inflated coin when the rest of the market is going wild.


----------



## Juicin

Chaincoin isn't profitable mining, price went down ~200%

You gotta get some basic info before you move forward. You asked a lot there

And for now yes 60c is fine, controlling power not the core is the best way to control temps tho

https://whattomine.com/

Will give you an idea of what's profitable


----------



## rudyae86

BTC is now over $3000!


----------



## Juicin

Just as a heads up boys SIGT is blowing up

It's going to halve at block 30,000, which is coming up. Also eventually moving to POS in their plan

Lots of people holding their breathe, it's gone up from 2 to 4.5 cents in the last few days (already hit 10 once). it's only traded on cryptopia so you can see ALL trades in BTC and LTC done with the coin in one relatively low volume book (for now)

This is not investment advice

And it's heady days on the stock exchanges and crypto exchanges, so keep that in mind too.

As I write* this i get less enthusiastic about saying it.

Just watch the charts . . .Bottom seems to be .02 cents, was stable there for a bit (considering the life span of hte coin)


----------



## Juicin

Stilll goin up

NEO and SAFEX also look good


----------



## Juicin

SIGT still climbing...Some one is pumping the h e double hockey sticks out of this coin or it's just going to the moon

If you're gonna be around to keep your eye on it, or have some way to automate your trading. Do it

Safex and neo still look good too, but much more volatility. SIGT hasn't seen a substantive dip in 24 hours

Not sure if this can keep up if BTC goes red on the day, but we shall see

edit - watch the charts, lots of small orders on SIGT letting it run wild up...Could also go down tho. Just hasn't


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> SIGT still climbing...Some one is pumping the h e double hockey sticks out of this coin or it's just going to the moon
> 
> If you're gonna be around to keep your eye on it, or have some way to automate your trading. Do it
> 
> Safex and neo still look good too, but much more volatility. SIGT hasn't seen a substantive dip in 24 hours
> 
> Not sure if this can keep up if BTC goes red on the day, but we shall see
> 
> edit - watch the charts, lots of small orders on SIGT letting it run wild up...Could also go down tho. Just hasn't


What is SIGT?


----------



## MrKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> What is SIGT?


Signatum

http://cryptovore.com/2017/07/19/how-to-mine-signatum-sigt/


----------



## Juicin

I'd get out of SAFEX, no money to be made there in the short term it seems (full disclosure i got out)

Wish I had more in NEO

SIGT is still climbing.....About to break through .00003000 by the looks of it...

That's just what the chart says tho, so do your own research. This is not investment advice. And it may be being pumped, so be diligent and good luck


----------



## mrtbahgs

I am sure there are tons of variations of coins so where do some of you keep track of all of these?
Are you memorizing/tracking certain names and just searching google for current pricing or what?

I realize exchanges will have pricing of multiple coins they trade in, but not all coins are on every exchange so are you on multiple exchanges to have access to most/all coins?


----------



## Juicin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I am sure there are tons of variations of coins so where do some of you keep track of all of these?
> Are you memorizing/tracking certain names and just searching google for current pricing or what?
> 
> I realize exchanges will have pricing of multiple coins they trade in, but not all coins are on every exchange so are you on multiple exchanges to have access to most/all coins?


SIGT I know because it's been very profitable to mine, it's a much smaller coin

SAFEX I got from a youtuber I believe, I just added it's crypto market cap page to my bookmarks. And obviously if it has big movement I see it on the front page of exchanges

ANTs/NEO is a pretty big coin and I hear about it everywhere. Probably not what you were asking

The coin market cap page is nice, but what really matters for real time trading is the BTC value. So exchanges if i think i want to make a play, coin market cap to just get a general feel of what's going on in crypto today

edit - my calls here make me sound like a better trader than I am, there are guys out there making a lot better plays than me. . . Wish I awes savvy enough to automate my trading via 3rd party tools. So my way is probably not optimum.

You could make money just picking coins with a dart board on a green day*


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicin*
> 
> SIGT I know because it's been very profitable to mine, it's a much smaller coin
> 
> SAFEX I got from a youtuber I believe, I just added it's crypto market cap page to my bookmarks. And obviously if it has big movement I see it on the front page of exchanges
> 
> ANTs/NEO is a pretty big coin and I hear about it everywhere. Probably not what you were asking
> 
> The coin market cap page is nice, but what really matters for real time trading is the BTC value. So exchanges if i think i want to make a play, coin market cap to just get a general feel of what's going on in crypto today
> 
> edit - my calls here make me sound like a better trader than I am, there are guys out there making a lot better plays than me. . . Wish I awes savvy enough to automate my trading via 3rd party tools. So my way is probably not optimum.
> 
> You could make money just picking coins with a dart board on a green day*


Alright, but how many exchanges are you on?
Like some coins are only on a few exchanges so I could see people being a part of 3+.
The main ones I recall seeing/reading about are:
Coinbase/GDAX
Bitfinex
Bittrex
Poloniex
Kraken
Gemini

I bet there are another 20+ out there though.

I guess I am more curious if you are picking coins that are conveniently all on one exchange or if you do use a few to get to play with what you want.


----------



## Juicin

I use polo, bittrex, and cryptopia so far.

Cryptopia has a shadier rep but it also is often the only place to trade some of the smaller coins, like SIGT.

If I had a coin i wanted to get into, and didn't have access I would just add whatever exchange had it to the list of my visits throughout the day. Assuming I felt it was reputable enough to be worth the risk.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Should edit the thread title to BTC over $3,700


----------



## rudyae86

BTC is now over $3000!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> day high
> $4,202.66
> 
> crazy


and it will keep going until the end of the year...no doubt about it.


----------



## Dagamus NM

$4,300 and climbing


----------



## mrtbahgs

I am sure a lot of people are thinking bigger, bit this is one of those deals, had i understood it more and had a good feeling it would have bounced back so quickly I wish I put a small amount in when it was half this price and then turned $1000 profit or so to buy some toys or upgrades.

Interesting to try and learn a bit more now though and at least watch how it behaves.


----------



## PurdueBoy

The old adage, don't invest any money into anything that you can't afford to loose.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> The old adage, don't invest any money into anything that you can't afford to loose.


I agree. I haven't put anything in other than using equipment I already had for mining. Now I am mining and trading what I mined last month minus electricity. Not going to get rich but at the moment it has increased my disposable income enough to spend BTC on more gear.

I am cheap so I will not put money into it as I do not like losing money. Mining and trading doesn't seem like real money to me so it is all good.

If it goes to zero, oh well. At least it didn't cost me anything out of pocket.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I agree. I haven't put anything in other than using equipment I already had for mining. Now I am mining and trading what I mined last month minus electricity. Not going to get rich but at the moment it has increased my disposable income enough to spend BTC on more gear.
> 
> I am cheap so I will not put money into it as I do not like losing money. Mining and trading doesn't seem like real money to me so it is all good.
> 
> If it goes to zero, oh well. At least it didn't cost me anything out of pocket.


I've just been trying to sell during peaks, then rolling the money over into other investments with far less volatility.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> I've just been trying to sell during peaks, then rolling the money over into other investments with far less volatility.


Volatility is how money is made.

My dad used to say, "buy low, sell high". Problem is I detest the social interaction of selling stuff. The nature of buying and selling bitcoin is much more suited to my tastes. Now I just need to get better at predicting.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Volatility is how money is made.
> 
> My dad used to say, "buy low, sell high". Problem is I detest the social interaction of selling stuff. The nature of buying and selling bitcoin is much more suited to my tastes. Now I just need to get better at predicting.


It's also how money is lost. For every winner there has to be a loser. Say back when it hit 3200, people bought in hoping it would shoot to the moon, then it dropped to 1800 and they sold freaking out to cut their losses.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> It's also how money is lost. For every winner there has to be a loser. Say back when it hit 3200, people bought in hoping it would shoot to the moon, then it dropped to 1800 and they sold freaking out to cut their losses.


It is. Though we have seen it rise back every time. A matter of when is all.

So buy and hold at that point. Mining still pays the electric bill.

If everybody was buying it and selling strictly as an investment or trading commodity then it would be tough. There is enough coming out from people transacting on dark net sites, open sites, whatever and going back in from people selling that are not in the investment game that the price will fluctuate as buy and sell orders are filled.

After shooting to $4300 earlier it has stayed surprisingly flat at $4250 +/- $20. Swings of >3% are profitable.

Ethereum has been flat as has BCH. ZEC is down and XMR is flat. XMR has been flat for days. Not surprising with all the change in BTC, once it finds its support line hopefully the others will start moving again.

Edit: Last night it hit $4,400 and then people cashed out. Went down below $3,800 and now back up to $4,026. There are definite patterns to this. Follow the patterns and stay conservative and you will make money. The more risk you take the greater the rewards but a failure rate that may not be acceptable.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> If it keeps raising there would be no loser


Just those that sold low. That said, we are likely going to steadily rise to $5K through the weekend. Have a peak Monday night followed by a drop Tuesday morning then lather rinse repeat.

Aside from a few weeks this has been the pattern the past few months.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Sound like it will be a million per coin soon


Nicehash did a payout this morning instead of next Tuesday. Miners are selling. Price will go down and then right back up.

A million, no. $5K, why not. $10K, $50K? Supply and demand. I doubt we will see $10K until the next halving of the block reward. Still quite a while for that. The one after that will put it up to $50K likely and so on and so forth.

It doesn't really matter to me as I don't hold on to them for long. Buy and sell, buy and sell. As long as there is volatility.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Nicehash did a payout this morning instead of next Tuesday. Miners are selling. Price will go down and then right back up.
> 
> A million, no. $5K, why not. $10K, $50K? Supply and demand. I doubt we will see $10K until the next halving of the block reward. Still quite a while for that. The one after that will put it up to $50K likely and so on and so forth.
> 
> It doesn't really matter to me as I don't hold on to them for long. Buy and sell, buy and sell. As long as there is volatility.


But those short term taxes though.....


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> But those short term taxes though.....


35% I believe.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> 35% I believe.


That is still a good chunk lol. However, it should average out the more capital gains a person makes....as well as reinvesting.

EDIT: BTC is about to be worth 5k............................


----------



## Dagamus NM

Hilarious, this is the thread that got me back into mining. $2,200 at the start of it. Grown more than 6x since.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Hilarious, this is the thread that got me back into mining. $2,200 at the start of it. Grown more than 6x since.


14k as I am typing this.

Making some small gains right now lol

Been pouring money every month and I'm almost doubled my money (it is diversified and bought alt coins as well)

BTC, ETH, LTC, VTC, ARK, NAV, PAY, UBIQ, PIVX, LSK and planning on adding more later on.

ETH, VTC and LTC has made me huge gains in the past few weeks, not so much BTC since I have less money in it lol


----------



## Sir Beregond

Been happy with my gains in BTC, ETH, LTC, XMR, VTC, IOTA. ZEC not so much.


----------



## Creator

Time to start trying to brute force a wallet I have 10 BTC stuck in...









Anyone have any experience with this? I can write up a Python script to generate a dictionary attack, but I'm not sure how to actually try to crack the wallet on the GPU (only know of trying over json rpc which is really slow at about ~5-20 pw/sec).


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Time to start trying to brute force a wallet I have 10 BTC stuck in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this? I can write up a Python script to generate a dictionary attack, but I'm not sure how to actually try to crack the wallet on the GPU (only know of trying over json rpc which is really slow at about ~5-20 pw/sec).


You dont remember your password?
Wasnt there a way to recover it? Or wrong currency wallet i am remembering.


----------



## Creator

It's the original core wallet. There's no way to recover it. All I can do is reduce the brute force search doing tings like the following:

- I know certain parts of it. For example, I know that "password" and "btc" is in it.
- I can probably conservatively estimate a minimum and maximum password length. But by knowing certain parts of it, it reduces the wildcards by a significant amount.
- I can probably rule out many characters from ever appearing, like 'j', 'k', many special characters, and etc, again reducing the wildcards.
- I have a good sense of the casing.

I don't know what a good number is, but if I can reduce your search space to X, then it can be cracked in time. It could take a while though, as I could end up generating tens of millions of passwords if I am conservative. If Bitcoin remains stable above these prices for the long term, I might end up taking some time off from work to try and do this. I could start a S-Corp and pay myself in other crypto I hold. The more it goes up, the more it'll become worth throwing power at. And if I'm successful, I could start helping others do the same.

Now I just need to figure out the efficient implementation (using a GPU somehow), as what I have right now is way too slow.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Time to start trying to brute force a wallet I have 10 BTC stuck in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this? I can write up a Python script to generate a dictionary attack, but I'm not sure how to actually try to crack the wallet on the GPU (only know of trying over json rpc which is really slow at about ~5-20 pw/sec).


Ouch, that stinks. I sincerely hope you can get into it!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It's the original core wallet. There's no way to recover it. All I can do is reduce the brute force search doing tings like the following:
> 
> - I know certain parts of it. For example, I know that "password" and "btc" is in it.
> - I can probably conservatively estimate a minimum and maximum password length. But by knowing certain parts of it, it reduces the wildcards by a significant amount.
> - I can probably rule out many characters from ever appearing, like 'j', 'k', many special characters, and etc, again reducing the wildcards.
> - I have a good sense of the casing.
> 
> I don't know what a good number is, but if I can reduce your search space to X, then it can be cracked in time. It could take a while though, as I could end up generating tens of millions of passwords if I am conservative. If Bitcoin remains stable above these prices for the long term, I might end up taking some time off from work to try and do this. I could start a S-Corp and pay myself in other crypto I hold. The more it goes up, the more it'll become worth throwing power at. And if I'm successful, I could start helping others do the same.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out the efficient implementation (using a GPU somehow), as what I have right now is way too slow.


Good luck with that man, 10 bitcoin is a lot


----------



## MiladEd

So I mined a tiny bit of coin back in spring, using NiceHash. It was like 30$ worth of bitcoin back then, but now it has grown to almost 200$. And that's kind of a lot of money in my country. I was thinking of putting my 580 to use again and start mining, but NiceHash has gone down. Any simple alternatives? Most other alternatives seem really sketchy or shady.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> So I mined a tiny bit of coin back in spring, using NiceHash. It was like 30$ worth of bitcoin back then, but now it has grown to almost 200$. And that's kind of a lot of money in my country. I was thinking of putting my 580 to use again and start mining, but NiceHash has gone down. Any simple alternatives? Most other alternatives seem really sketchy or shady.


Well that money is gone unless it paid out. All the money awaiting payouts was stolen.

Nanopool is pretty easy to setup though. Pick what you want to mine and roll with it. For your card Monero is likely most profitable.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well that money is gone unless it paid out. All the money awaiting payouts was stolen.
> 
> Nanopool is pretty easy to setup though. Pick what you want to mine and roll with it. For your card Monero is likely most profitable.


It's paid out, it is in my Bitcoin Wallet.

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> It's paid out, it is in my Bitcoin Wallet.
> 
> Thanks, I'll check it out.


Lucky you. I had over $400 which isn't a lot compared to others but it was more than my November electric bill.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Lucky you. I had over $400 which isn't a lot compared to others but it was more than my November electric bill.


Damn, that sucks man. Luckily electricity is cheap in my country, which meant my bill was barely 2$ over what I normally pay.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Damn, that sucks man. Luckily electricity is cheap in my country, which meant my bill was barely 2$ over what I normally pay.


Must be nice. A lot of the faculty in my Nuclear Engineering program are from your country.

Yeah, it stinks but can't really cry too much over what has been essentially free money. I have a new to me car, new laptop, and bills are paid all from mining while I work through grad school.

Next up I plan to pay off as much of my student loan debt with mining.


----------



## MiladEd

Ha! Yeah, we got a serious brain drain problem. I don't blame them though, there is hardly any opportunities here for people without government connections.

That's great, what do you mine on? GPUs? Or ASIC?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> On the contrary, this is just the beginning for Bitcoin. You haven't missed the boat yet.
> 
> It's going to hit $10,000 within a year or two.
> 
> Picking up some now is one best decisions you can make.
> 
> Unless you hate money that is.


Huehueheuhuehue

How are all my fellow millionaires doing today.


----------



## SystemTech

Please let me know if you come right with a app. I have a wallet with i think 0.5BTC in. Still worth it 100% so please share if you get it working.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Ha! Yeah, we got a serious brain drain problem. I don't blame them though, there is hardly any opportunities here for people without government connections.
> 
> That's great, what do you mine on? GPUs? Or ASIC?


GPUs. I know ASIC mining is where the money is made but the barrier to getting into it is larger than I care to gamble on right now. GPU meets my needs as I have the hardware. Though when it comes time to replace it I might give an ASIC serious consideration.


----------



## Sin100

Merry Christmas everyone!

I makes me feel ill thinking about how many Bitcoins I had back in the day and traded them all for alt coins thinking they would do well, and most of them have died over the years. I remember when BTC could be bought for £2 a coin, and I couldn't post it on here as it was banned as a discussion on OCN as everyone thought it was a scam, even on a tech site like this







.

On the plus side I found an old DarkCoin wallet which is now called DASH, had 27 coins in there each coin now $1200







. Sold about 3/4 over the last few weeks for £ and got my new house deposit now







, fantastic! Can't believe how easy it was to sell for fiat (£) via bank transfers once I became a seller on a reputable selling site.

Anyone have any tips on other up and coming alt currencies? I'm thinking of getting back into it now.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I makes me feel ill thinking about how many Bitcoins I had back in the day and traded them all for alt coins thinking they would do well, and most of them have died over the years. I remember when BTC could be bought for £2 a coin, and I couldn't post it on here as it was banned as a discussion on OCN as everyone thought it was a scam, even on a tech site like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the plus side I found an old DarkCoin wallet which is now called DASH, had 27 coins in there each coin now $1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sold about 3/4 over the last few weeks for £ and got my new house deposit now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , fantastic! Can't believe how easy it was to sell for fiat (£) via bank transfers once I became a seller on a reputable selling site.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on other up and coming alt currencies? I'm thinking of getting back into it now.


It does stink. To think if I had mined or bought back in 2010 when I first heard of Bitcoin, or even 2013. Heck...even 1 year ago. Sigh.

I don't really know about what's up and coming. I hold some XLM and IOTA, and it's gained from when I originally bought. Kinda hoping XLM goes the route XRP did recently. Would be some nice gains.

Out of that, the rest of my alts that I hold are already established like ETH, XMR, LTC, ZEC, etc.


----------



## diggiddi

Someone had recommended these on another site, I wrote them down to research but have not as yet

Decision Token (HST)
Reddcoin (RDD)
Ethos (ETHOS)
Mybit (MYB)
Simple Token (OST)
Clearpoll (POLL)
Cardano (ADA)
Civic (CVC)
QTUM (QTUM)


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Someone had recommended these on another site, I wrote them down to research but have not as yet
> 
> Decision Token (HST)
> Reddcoin (RDD)
> Ethos (ETHOS)
> Mybit (MYB)
> Simple Token (OST)
> Clearpoll (POLL)
> Cardano (ADA)
> Civic (CVC)
> QTUM (QTUM)


SALT and Ripio are the two I'm most interested in right now


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> SALT and Ripio are the two I'm most interested in right now


Add Stellar Lumens and Substratum to my previous list of "unresearched" coinage


----------



## doritos93

I don't see anyone discussing BURST

I tried mining this summer but I was running into a lot of issues. The client and plotter tools were a bit immature and support / guides were limited. Anyone have any experience with it here?


----------

